# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1С: Предприятие 7.х. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!

## IMPERIAL

*Дамы и Господа, убедительная просьба прежде чем задать вопрос или оставить просьбу о поиске чего либо, прочитайте внимательно это сообщение до конца, возможно тут уже есть ссылка на то что Вам нужно.
*


*Система программ "1С:Предприятие" 7.7*


*Ссылки на последние версии конфигураций для России !!!*
*Ссылки на платформу 7.7 !!!*
*Ссылки на официальные сайты:*

http://www.1c.ru/
http://www.1c-shop.ru/
http://www.1c-usoft.ru


Актуальных релизы Номера и примерные сроки выпуска ожидаемых релизов

*О программе в целом:*

*Скрытый текст*Система программ "1С:Предприятие" предоставляет широкие возможности ведения автоматизированного учета на предприятиях, в организациях и учреждениях, независимо от их вида деятельности и формы собственности, с различным уровнем сложности учета.

Система программ "1С:Предприятие" позволяет организовать эффективный бухгалтерский, кадровый, оперативный торговый, складской и производственный учет, а также расчет заработной платы.

В комплексную поставку входят основные компоненты системы программ "1С:Предприятие"

"Бухгалтерский учет""Оперативный учет""Расчет"

а также основные конфигурации

"Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Скла  +Зарплата+Кадры""Бухгалтерский учет""Торговля+Склад""Зарплата+Кадры""Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия""Финансовое планирование"

Пользователи могут применять конфигурации, входящие в новую комплексную поставку, как по отдельности, пользуясь средствами обмена данных, так и совместно, подобрав для себя подходящий вариант работы с системой. Выбор конфигурации зависит, прежде всего, от решаемых задач, от типа деятельности и структуры конкретного предприятия, уровня сложности ведения учета и других условий.

*Список того что находиться в теме:*

Собирается информация всего что есть в теме, дабы облегчить поиск. Список еще не закончен. Будет пополняться.

*Старые сообщения:*

269 релиз ЗИК. Вышел 23.08.2006Регламентированная отчетность за I квартал 2007 года. Обновление 07q1007 от 16.04.2007 гУпрощенная система налогообложения. Релиз 7.70.152 от 17.04.20071С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений ред.6 Номер релиза 7.70.610 от 17.04.20071С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая и Проф конфигурации. Номер релиза: 7.70.487 (Обновление) от 13.04.2007Зарплата и Кадры  274 от 02.04.2007 19:05Релиз 8.0.17.25 от 30.10.2006 (+ 8.0.18.25)

*Новые сообщения:*

Релиз бюджет 631Типовая конфигурация «Зарплата + Кадры», редакция 2.3 Релиз 7.70.286 от 06.03.2009Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027 все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защитыКонфигурация "Бухгалтерия" типовая конфигурация (проф.), редакция 4.5. Релиз 7.70.505 от 24.03.2009 гОбновления регламентированных отчётов Обновлений конфигураций на 1.04.091С Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 505яТиповая конфигуpация 7.70.505 от 25.03.2009Упрощенная система налогообложения 7.70.161 от 27.03.2009«Торговля + Склад», редакция 9.2 Релиз 7.70.956 от 24.03.2009Отчетность, 1 квартал 2009 (09q1002 от 25.03.2009)Отчетность УСН, 1 квартал 2009 (09q1002 от 25.03.2009)Формы отчётности от 10.04.2009 (УСН, Общие)Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027 все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты ("Бухгалтерия", "Торговля + Склад", "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", "Производство+услуги+бухга  терия", "Зарплата+Кадры", "Упрощенная система налогообложения")Зарплата+Кадры, релиз 7.70.287 от 09.04.2009гБухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация
Релиз 7.70.506 от 09.04.2009гОтчетность для бюджета. За I квартал 2009 года (09q1002) от 13,04,09Отчетность за 1 кв. 2009г. (БУХ 7.7) релиз 09q1003 от 07.04.2009Конфа БУХ 7.7 релиз 506 от 09.04.09г.Предприниматель, Релиз 7.70.154 от 14.04.2009гОбновление типовых конфигураций на 15 апреля 2009957 релиз ТиС (*new*)1С 7.7 0632 - бухгалтерия бюджетного предприятия (*new*)Обновление "упрощенки" 7.70.162 (*new*)Типовая 506 релиз (*new*)УСН 162 релиз (*new*)Регламентированные отчёты 09q1004 от 16.04.2009 (*new*)Регламентированные отчёты 09q1003 от 07.04.2009 (*new*)Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027 все компоненты ("Бухгалтерия", "Торговля + Склад", "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", "Производство+услуги+бухга  терия", "Зарплата+Кадры", "Упрощенная система налогообложения") (*new*)

Предприниматель, Релиз 7.70.154 от 14.04.2009г

_Примечание. Пометкой  (new) - помечены новые сообщения поступившие в тред, со скачками._




> Сборки от johnsm123
> (Ссылки только DepositFiles.com)
> 
> Диск ИТС за январь 2009Диск ИТС за февраль 2009Диск ИТС за март 2009Апрель 2009 версия ПРОФ (4.7 Gb.)Конфигурации под платформу 8.1Конфигурации под платформу 7.7Обновление конфигураций и отчетностиКонфигурации квартплатаКонфигурации автоРазное для 1СОбновление типовых конфигураций на 1 апреля 2009Обновление отчетности на 15 апреля 2009Обновление типовых конфигураций на 15 апреля 2009
> 
> Если вы хотите оказать юзеру поддержку материальную, то вот кошелек на Яндексе *41001141058003*. В замен возможны обновления свежей и редкой продукции от 1С.


*Обновление 1C с сервера 1C

Все технические вопросы и проблемы просьба тут не решать (если это не связанно с релизами). Для этого существует отдельная тема. Не превращайте топик в свалку.*

----------


## Tasmira

Помогите, плиз. Где б взять 269 релиз ЗИК? вышел 23.08.2006

----------


## Nep

вот
_http://rapidshare.com/files/16644666/ZiK_full_r770273.rar  (релиз ~ 13 Мб) _http://rapidshare.com/files/16644879/7.70.273_zik_update.exe  (обнов ~ 5 Мб)

----------


## Nep

полностью рабочий релиз 27
http://rapidshare.com/files/8487275/1CSetup27.exe.html

----------


## Triinu

И  чего тут  обсуждать  та !!!  все  за  деньги  теперь  что-ли ?! :eek:

----------


## iccat

помогите!!! нужны обновления под 7.7 стандарт-проф бухгалтерию, обычную и упрощенку.
очень надо, работа стоит. можно на почту iccat@inbox.ru

----------


## Nep

Формы отчетности

1С:Предприятие 7.7.
*Регламентированная отчетность за I квартал 2007 года*
Обновление 07q1007 от 16.04.2007 г. 

 1. В комплект включена новая форма налоговой декларации по
водному налогу в редакции приказа Минфина РФ от 12.02.2007 г.
№15н.

2. В список форм, имеющих возможность выгрузки в электронном
виде, включена новая форма налоговой декларации по
водному налогу в редакции приказа Минфина РФ от 12.02.2007 г.
№15н (формат версии 3.00002).

3. В следующие обновления комплектов регламентированной
отчетности будут включены:
- форма налогового расчета по авансовым платежам по земельному
налогу в редакции приказа Минфина России от 19.02.2007 г. №16н;
- выгрузка в электронном виде расчета по авансовым платежам
по транспортному налогу в формате версии 4.01, утвержденном
приказом ФНС России от 11.04.2007 г. №ММ-3-13/224@.

4. Исправлены ошибки, выявленные с момента выхода предыдущего
обновления комплекта отчетности. Подробнее смотрите описание
изменений к комплекту отчетности (кнопка "i" в диалоге
"Регламентированные отчеты"). 

Общая  07q1007g.rar  (7689 KB) 
УСН  07q1007u.rar  (5968 KB)
ПБОЮЛ 07q1007p.rar (4769 KB)

----------


## Nep

*Упрощенная система налогообложения*
Релиз 7.70.152 от *17.04.2007*
Новое в релизе:

1.    В соответствии с приказом Минфина РФ от 27.11.2006 г. № 152н внесены изменения в форму раздела I "Доходы и расходы" книги учета доходов и расходов.
2.    Исправлены выявленные ошибки.

Проф 10,89 Мб
Обновление 2,85 Мб

----------


## Nep

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений ред.6*
Номер релиза 7.70.610 от *17.04.2007*
Обновление [5.16 mb]
Дубль

----------


## Nep

*Комплексная 466*

тут

----------


## Nep

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Проф. Типовая конфигуpация.* Номер релиза: *7.70.487* от *13.04.2007* [15.73 mb]

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация.* Номер релиза: *7.70.487* (Обновление) от *13.04.2007* [4.27 mb]

----------


## Айнур

а где можно конфигурацию Управление торговлей для 1С8 надыбить?

----------


## Nep

*Россия, релиз: 10.2.11.3 от 13.09.2006*
Установка, часть 1 [26.13 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7743310/trd_10.2.11.3.part1.rar
Установка, часть 2 [26.11 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7745464/trd_10.2.11.3.part2.rar
Обновление [16.74 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7746833/trd_upd_10.2.11.3.rar

*Россия, релиз: 10.2.12.2 от 27.12.2006*
Обновление [16.74 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/10336936/trd_upd_10.2.12.2.rar

*1С:Предприятие 8.0 Web - приложение "Удаленный склад"*
*Россия, релиз: 10.2.11.3 от 13.09.2006*
_Примечание: Для работы приложения требуется "1С:Предприятие 8.0. Web - расширение 1.1"_
Установка [4.89 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7747239/webapp_10.2.11.3.rar

----------


## dozzer80

Народ где взять последнюю зарплата и кадры. Если есть у кого скиньте по почте techworld@bk.ru или оставте ссылку. Зарание благодарен. Очень нужно.

----------


## плохиш

кто-нить знает, обновление к 1с8 вышлоИ и если да - то, где его взятьИ

----------


## DEL

> кто-нить знает, обновление к 1с8 вышлоИ и если да - то, где его взятьИ


стукните *NEP*'у

----------


## orestych

Подскажите пожалуйста где можно скачать Crm Управление продажамиИ

----------


## Nep

*Зарплата и Кадры*  *274 от 02.04.2007 19:05* 
релиз ~ 13 Мб: http://rapidshare.com/files/24245535...ll_r770274.rar   обнов ~  5 Мб: http://rapidshare.com/files/24245533...update.sfx.exe

----------


## Nep

*Релиз 8.0.17.25 от 30.10.2006*
*Обновление платформы*
часть 1 [28.05 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7699784/updsetup_8.0.17.25.part1.rar
часть 2 [28.05 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7703962/updsetup_8.0.17.25.part2.rar
часть 3 [28.05 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7707661/updsetup_8.0.17.25.part3.rar
часть 4 [28.02 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7711492/updsetup_8.0.17.25.part4.rar

*Скрипт "чистой" установки платформы [0.45 Mb]* -> rapidshare.com/files/7695532/CleanInst_8.0.17.25.rar

*Патченная BackEnd.dll* для работы в терминальной сессии [2.36 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7713088/TS_BackEnd_8.0.17.25.rar

*Номер релиза: 8.0.18.2 от 19.12.2006*
*Обновление платформы*
часть 1 [22.43 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/8258080/8.0.18.2_updsetup.part1.rar
часть 2 [22.43 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/8262063/8.0.18.2_updsetup.part2.rar
часть 3 [22.43 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/8324667/8.0.18.2_updsetup.part3.rar
часть 4 [22.43 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/8328848/8.0.18.2_updsetup.part4.rar
часть 5 [22.41 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/8332434/8.0.18.2_updsetup.part5.rar

*Номер релиза: 8.0.18.2 от 19.12.2006*
*Установка платформы*
часть 1 [19.10 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11622396/8.0.18.2_setup.part01.rar
часть 2 [19.10 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11623844/8.0.18.2_setup.part02.rar
часть 3 [19.10 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11624930/8.0.18.2_setup.part03.rar
часть 4 [19.10 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11625874/8.0.18.2_setup.part04.rar
часть 5 [19.10 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11627143/8.0.18.2_setup.part05.rar

*WEB-Расширение*
Номер релиза: 8.0.7.9 [0.02 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7712699/webext_8.0.7.9.rar

----------


## Nep

*1С:Предприятие 8.0 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10"*
*Номер релиза: 10.2.11.3 от 13.09.2006*
Установка, часть 1 [26.13 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7743310/trd_10.2.11.3.part1.rar
Установка, часть 2 [26.11 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7745464/trd_10.2.11.3.part2.rar
Обновление [16.74 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7746833/trd_upd_10.2.11.3.rar

*Номер релиза: 10.2.12.2 от 27.12.2006*
Обновление [16.74 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/10336936/trd_upd_10.2.12.2.rar

*1С:Предприятие 8.0 Web - приложение "Удаленный склад"*
*Номер релиза: 10.2.11.3 от 13.09.2006*
Примечание: Для работы приложения требуется "1С:Предприятие 8.0. Web - расширение 1.1"
Установка [4.89 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7747239/webapp_10.2.11.3.rar

*1С:Предприятие 8.0 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"*
*Номер релиза: 2.1.5.2 от 21.08.2006*
Установка [25.62 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7741180/hrm_2.1.5.2.rar

*Номер релиза: 2.1.6.3 от 22.11.2006*
Обновление [1.33 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7741297/hrm_upd_2.1.6.3.rar

*1С:Предприятие 8.0 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием"*
*Номер релиза: 1.2.1.37 от 31.08.2006*
Установка
часть 1 [20.46 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7728791/entr_1.2.1.37.part1.rar
часть 2 [20.46 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7730683/entr_1.2.1.37.part2.rar
часть 3 [20.46 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7732382/entr_1.2.1.37.part3.rar
часть 4 [20.46 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7734047/entr_1.2.1.37.part4.rar
часть 5 [20.44 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7735769/entr_1.2.1.37.part5.rar

*Номер релиза: 1.2.3.1 от 08.11.2006*
Обновление [46.22 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7739402/entr_upd_1.2.3.1.rar

*Номер релиза: 1.2.4.1 от 18.12.2006*
Обновление [47.30 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/10558471/entr_upd_1.2.4.1.rar
Установка
часть 1 [18.27 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11617099/entr_1.2.4.1.part1.rar
часть 2 [18.27 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11618073/entr_1.2.4.1.part2.rar
часть 3 [18.27 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11618865/entr_1.2.4.1.part3.rar
часть 4 [18.27 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11619644/entr_1.2.4.1.part4.rar
часть 5 [18.27 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11620459/entr_1.2.4.1.part5.rar
часть 6 [18.25 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11621385/entr_1.2.4.1.part6.rar

*1С:Предприятие 8.0 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия"*
*Номер релиза: 1.5.10.3 от 23.08.2006*
Установка
[31.09 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7717509/acnt_1.5.10.3.part1.rar
[31.09 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7722501/acnt_1.5.10.3.part2.rar
[31.06 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7725454/acnt_1.5.10.3.part3.rar

*Номер релиза: 1.5.11.5 от 16.10.2006*
Обновление [8.65 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7726184/acnt_upd_1.5.11.5.rar

*Номер релиза: 1.5.12.1 от 03.11.2006*
Обновление [8.40 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7726969/acnt_upd_1.5.12.1.rar

*Номер релиза: 1.5.13.6 от 29.12.2006*
Обновление [24.43 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/10553177/acnt_upd_1.5.13.6.rar

*1С:Предприятие 8.0 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" БАЗОВАЯ*
*Номер релиза: 1.5.13.6 от 29.12.2006*
Обновление [29.63 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/10969982/acntb_upd_1.5.13.6.rar

----------


## Dungeon

и мне если можно 
dung@yandex.ru

----------


## dozzer80

> *Зарплата и Кадры*  *274 от 02.04.2007 19:05* 
> релиз ~ 13 Мб: http://rapidshare.com/files/24245535...ll_r770274.rar   обнов ~  5 Мб: http://rapidshare.com/files/24245533...update.sfx.exe



Просто огромное спасибо за конфу

----------


## Bulat

А где взять лекарство для 8.0.17.25 ИИ
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## corbin31

где качнуть такую конфигурацию нужна позарез убалтываю начальство купить а оно надо попробывать, найди попробуем понравиться купим.  Киньте ссылочку ПлИзЗЗ
1С-Рарус: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2

----------


## Forb

Нужен релиз 609 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений ред.6

----------


## Foxy

Очень нужна отчетность за 2 квартал
 и бухгалтерия 
заранее спасибо

----------


## hramov

Народ есть у кого нибудь
# С:Предприятие 8.1, версия 8.1. Релиз платформы для Windows и Linux.
# СУБД PostgreSQL, версия 8.1.5-12.1C. Дистрибутивный комплект PostgreSQL 8.1. модифицированного для работы с 1С:Предприятием 8.1 для Windows и Linux.
# 1С:Предприятие – Работа с файлами, версия 8.1.7.

Очень хочеться посмотреть выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## Katani

Нужен последний релиз упрощенки 7.7
alexey_ivanov@list.ru

----------


## Fx32

Уже неделю ищу конф "1C:Рарус Общепит". Последняя надежда на Вас. Help me, товарищи!!!

----------


## Андрей

Слышал вышла конфигурация Камин: Кадры! Есть ли у кого посмотреть?

----------


## Fx32

Уже неделю ищу конф "1C:Рарус Общепит". Последняя надежда на Вас. Help me, товарищи!!!   Transfer @ ngs.ru

----------


## DrLivsy

Доброе время суток.
Как обновит конфигурацию Торговля+склад релиз 7.50.004?

----------


## Driver1968

нужен штрих м кассир от 2.0 или ключик

----------


## exitone

Слышал про конфигурацию Спортивный Клуб. Где взять? Подскажите, очень нужно.

----------


## Vitaly_st

Разыскивается 7.70.302 релиз Конфигурации "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия". Заранее - огромное спасибо за помощь!

----------


## newspalm

> *Зарплата и Кадры*  *274 от 02.04.2007 19:05* 
> релиз ~ 13 Мб: http://rapidshare.com/files/24245535...ll_r770274.rar   обнов ~  5 Мб: http://rapidshare.com/files/24245533...update.sfx.exe


Есть ли новое обновление 7.70.275 от 1.08.2007?

----------


## Katani

А в ответ тишина...

----------


## klyaksus

Зарплата и кадры 275  
http://orskbiz.com/forum/showpost.ph...0&postcount=20
( ___http://rapidshare.com/files/46364888/R770275.rar )
нашёл по ссылке с yandex. Не проверял , следовательно всё на ваше усмотрение ...

----------


## klyaksus

Также по yandex Зарплата и кадры 275 http://32.net.ru/index.php?act=Print...ter&f=5&t=2716
( ___http://rapidshare.com/files/46713581/R770275.rar)
( ___http://rapidshare.com/files/46714425/7.70.275________________update.rar)
PS: (извиняюсь, что указываю источник, еси что потрите)

----------


## Dicer

Конфигурацию - "Свэй" Бухгалтерия очень ищу. Разработчик Аверсон-софт. Белорусский бух учет, все то отлично работает, но обновлений хочется. 
Может поможет кто? мое мыло dicerСОБАКАtut.by, буду очень признателен.

----------


## grrus

Здравствуйте !!! Нужен конвертор, который бы делал миграцию конфигурации (и данных) из версии 1С8.0.хх в релиз 1С8.1.хх (в частности 8.1.8.76)

----------


## SanyOK

нужна конфигурация где мона качнуть

----------


## kotyara

Не встречались ли кому-нибодь обработки по переносу данных из 1С-Зарплата Камин 2.0 в Зарплату и Кадры.

----------


## KA4ECTBO

Очень нужна конфигурация "Управление делами"

----------


## man555

Люди...нужна конфигурация УПП ... не обновление, а именно установка какой нить не самой старой ...

----------


## volgin

Нужен 1с для Украины.

----------


## Bolshoy

Люди добрые, нужен 453 релиз 1С "Бухгалтерский учет" 7.7. Киньте ссылку, пожалуйста.

----------


## dm_sys

Где можно взять 1с8 Бухгалтерия

----------


## oksix

У кото есть сетевая ломаная версия 1с 7.7 поделитесь пожалуйста! Очень надо

----------


## Kimmeriez

У меня есть, но по мылу сильно уж марудно такие объёмы кидать. Возьми обычную, да эмулятор и менеджер лицензий поставь

----------


## wild_wolf

у кого есть 1С 8 версии, предприятие или упрощенка поделитесь плиззз, очень надо

----------


## zubbb

Люди, а есть конфа, чтобы считала ЕНВД, или если в другой это можно настроить,подскажите как.

----------


## Kimmeriez

Я из Беларуси, потому не в курсе, что за ЕНВД. А так через конфигуратор всё это делается.

----------


## zubbb

ЕНВД - Единый налог на вмененный доход. Жаль, что ты не в курсе.... А КТО-НИБУДЬ ЕЩЕ ЗНАЕТ?

----------


## -sk-

Кто знает где можно скачать конфигурацию "Зарплата и Управление персоналом для Казахстана" (подойдет любая)? Заранее всем спс.

----------


## Виктор Ротанов

Ищу конфигурацию для видеопроката. Если у кого есть скиньте пожалуйста:-)

----------


## semp

всё, 8-ку больше не скачать?

----------


## vit163

Люди добрые можно где нибудь скачать postgresql под win32 для 1С 8.1?

----------


## DJAnton

Кто первый найдёт 8 версию, сразу зовите. Очень много сайтов перерыл, вообще нигде нет. 
Если найду сам - конечно сообщу.

----------


## vit163

Я от сюда качал

Скачать 1С:Предприятие 8.1+ Емулятор - 265МБ
http://rapidshare.com/files/73783917...9.54.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73783926...9.54.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73784188...9.54.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/73804359....54_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73804542....54_.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/73804718....54_.part3.rar

----------


## DJAnton

Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## amazon-ka

Ищу 1с Континент страхование 5.4.26 
Зарание благодарю за помощь

----------


## DJAnton

Подскажите ещё плиз откуда взять базы для 8.1 и как их использовать? Я новичок.

----------


## igorvod

Добрый день   может у кого есть Erstum:ХЛЕБОЗАВОД 7.7 ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ НУЖЕН!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nep

*Текущие релизы программ фирмы "1С"*

25.12.2007 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Проф. Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.494

25.12.2007 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Проф. Комплексная Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.478

18.12.2007 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений ред.6 7.70.617

25.12.2007 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 7.70.279

11.01.2008 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 7.70.280

26.12.2007 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.147

19.12.2007 1С:Торговля 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.949

26.12.2007 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.155

29.12.2007 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия" 7.70.304


*Регламентированные отчеты за 4 квартал 2007 г*

19.12.2007 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности 07q4001

19.12.2007 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности 07q4001

19.12.2007 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН 07q4001

29.12.2007 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Формы отчетности бюджетные 07q4004

----------


## DJAnton

Для восьмой бы тоже выложили конфигурации. Эти же не подойдут для неё?

----------


## igorvod

Спасибо. А хлебозавод, хоть бы демо...... и если можно для Украины
Заранее благодарен

----------


## newspalm

> *Текущие релизы программ фирмы "1С"*
> 
> 
> 25.12.2007 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 7.70.279
> 
> 11.01.2008 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 7.70.280


А есть ли не только релизы, но и обновления?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## sergkon

> А есть ли не только релизы, но и обновления?
> Заранее благодарен.


Релизы - это и есть обновления!!!

----------


## DJAnton

Ну пожалуйста дайте ссылку на Управление торговлей для 1С 8.1

----------


## Nep

[q]Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.7.2 [/q]
*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.7.2 от 18.01.2008*

*Версия 2.5.7 конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.8*
обновление
Обновление для переходя с базовой версии

p.s. для того чтобы получить полную ссылку, нажмите *Редактировать*

----------


## Nep

3.0.21.2 релиз ПП <КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы версии 3.0> для платформы 8.1  
UpDate  


http://depositfiles.com/files/3137553

----------


## Nep

*DJAnton* 
*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей**Россия, релиз: 10.2.11.3 от 13.09.2006*
Установка, часть 1 [26.13 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7743310/trd_10.2.11.3.part1.rar
Установка, часть 2 [26.11 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7745464/trd_10.2.11.3.part2.rar
Обновление [16.74 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7746833/trd_upd_10.2.11.3.rar

*Россия, релиз: 10.2.12.2 от 27.12.2006*
Обновление [16.74 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/10336936/trd_upd_10.2.12.2.rar

*1С:Предприятие 8.0 Web - приложение "Удаленный склад"*
*Россия, релиз: 10.2.11.3 от 13.09.2006*
*Примечание: Для работы приложения требуется "1С:Предприятие 8.0. Web - расширение 1.1"*
Установка [4.89 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7747239/webapp_10.2.11.3.rar

щас поищу по новеее может есть...

----------


## Nep

*1С Украина*
*Конфигурации для Украинских пользователей 1С*
*Платформа 7.7*
*Ссылки на украинские конфигурации (Полные версии):*
Комплексная Типовая конфигурация. Релиз 7.70.019 от 26.01.2007(~7.9 MB)(Ожидается перезаливка)Комплексная Типовая конфигурация. Релиз 7.70.019 от 26.01.2007(~7.9 MB)
Комплексная Типовая конфигурация. Релиз 7.70.020 от 26.03.2007 (7.71 Мб) 

Зарплата и Кадры. Релиз 7.70.018 от 26.01.2007(~5.9 MB)(Ожидается перезаливка)Зарплата и Кадры. Релиз 7.70.018 от 26.01.2007(~5.9 MB), Зеркало

Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия. Релиз 7.70.017 от 23.03.2007 (6.95 Мб )(ожидается перезаливка) или ЗеркалоПроизводство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия. Релиз 7.70.017 от 23.03.2007 (6.95 Мб ) 

Бухгалтерский учет Бухгалтерия ПРОФ. Релиз 7.70.264 от 26.01.2007 (4.95 Мб)
Бухгалтерский учет Бухгалтерия ПРОФ. Релиз ред.2.5 релиз 265 от 30.01.2007 г.

Бухгалтерский учет Бухгалтерия ПРОФ. Релиз 7.70.266 от 26.03.2007 (5.6 Мб) (Ожидается перезаливка)Бухгалтерский учет Бухгалтерия ПРОФ. Релиз 7.70.266 от 26.03.2007 (5.6 Мб)
Бухгалтерcкий учет бюджетных учреждений Украины. Релиз: 7.70.030 от 10.04.2007 (Ожидается перезаливка)Бухгалтерcкий учет бюджетных учреждений Украины. Релиз: 7.70.030 от 10.04.2007 г. *(Ожидается перезаливка)*
1С:Бухгалтерский учет для Украины Бухгалтерия 7.7 Бюджетная конфигурация для Украины 7.70.201 от 30.03.2007
Бухгалтерcкий учет бюджетных учреждений Украины, редакция 2.0 Проф. 7.70.202 от 04.05.2007Бухгалтерcкий учет бюджетных учреждений Украины, редакция 2.0 Проф. 7.70.202 от 04.05.2007*(Ожидается перезаливка)*
1С:Бухгалтерский учет для Украины Конфигурация "Бухгалтерcкий учет бюджетных учреждений Украины, редакция 2.0" Проф. 7.70.205 от 01.08.2007 
1С:Бухгалтерский учет для Украины Конфигурация "Бухгалтерcкий учет бюджетных учреждений Украины, редакция 2.0" Проф.7.70.206 от 06.09.2007 
1C:Бухгалтерcкий учет бюджетных учреждений Украины, редакция 2.0 7.70.207 от 11.10.2007
1С:Бухгалтерский учет для Украины Конфигурация "Бухгалтерcкий учет бюджетных учреждений Украины, редакция 2.0" Базовая 7.70.208 от 23.11.2007 г.
1С:Бухгалтерский учет для Украины Конфигурация "Бухгалтерcкий учет бюджетных учреждений Украины, редакция 2.0" Проф. 7.70.208 от 23.11.2007 г.

1С:Торговля и Склад для Украины. Релиз 7.70.010 от 16.08.2005 г.
1С:Торговля и Склад для Украины. Релиз 7.70.011 от 28.04.2006 г.
1С:Торговля и Склад для Украины. Релиз 7.70.012 от 19.01.2007
Торговля и Склад для Украины релиз 7.70.012(Ожидается перезаливка)

Типова конфігурація "Форт:2000". Редакція 3.75 від 16 лютого 2006 р.Типова конфігурація "Форт:2000". Редакція 3.75 від 16 лютого 2006 р.*(Ожидается перезаливка)*
Типова конфігурація "FortXP". Редакція 1.27Типова конфігурація "FortXP". Редакція 1.27*(Ожидается перезаливка)*

[hr]*Ссылки на украинские конфигурации (обновление):*
1С:Предприятие 7.7 для Украины Комплексная Типовая конфигурация для Украины 7.70.020 от 26.03.2007 
1С:Бухгалтерский учет для Украины Бухгалтерия 7.7. ПРОФ для Украины ред 2.5 7.70.266 от 26.03.2007  
1С:Предприятие 7.7 для Украины Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия для Украины 7.70.017 от 26.03.2007

[hr]*Регламентированные отчеты:*
1С:Бухгалтерский учет для Украины Формы отчетности релиз 07q1005 от 20.04.2007
1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная Украина Формы отчетности 07q1005 от 20.04.2007
1С:Бухгалтерский учет для Украины Формы отчетности бюджетные релиз 07q1002 от 19.04.2007
1С:Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Украины Формы отчетности 07q3001 от 05.10.2007, Зеркало
1С:Бухгалтерский учет 7.7 для Украины Формы отчетности за 3 квартал 2007г. 07q3003 от 17.10.2007, Зеркало
1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная для Украины Формы отчетности 07q3001 от 05.10.2007, Зеркало
Реглам. отчетность за III квартал 2007 года для "Комплексной конфигурации" *Обновление 07q3002 от 11.10.2007 г.*, Зеркало 1,  Зеркало 2, Зеркало 3, Зеркало 4 1С:Предприятие 7.7 для Украины формы отчетности за 3 квартал 2007г. 07q3003 от 17.10.2007 для "Комплексной конфигурации", Зеркало
1С:Бухгалтерский учет для бюджетных учреждений Украины, редакция 2. Формы отчетности бюджетные за 3 квартал 2007 г. 07q3001 от 11.10.2007, Зеркало
1С:Бухгалтерский учет для бюджетных учреждений Украины, редакция 2. Формы отчетности бюджетные за 3 квартал 2007 г. 07q3002 от 16.10.2007, Зеркало
1С:Бухгалтерский учет для бюджетных учреждений Украины, редакция 2. Формы отчетности бюджетные за 4 квартал 2007 г. 07q4001 от 21.11.2007, Зеркало
Звітність для конфігурацій «Форт:2000», «FortXP» за 1-й квартал 2007 року випуск №2
Звітність для конфігурацій «Форт:2000», «FortXP» за 3-й квартал 2007 року випуск №1 (R334) 
Звітність для конфігурацій «Форт:2000», «FortXP» за 4-й квартал 2007 року випуск №1  (R335)

----------


## Nep

*Подборка отраслевых решений:*
ООО «Кварц» "Конфигурация для сельскохозяйственных предприятий Украины"  релиз конфигурации 16.06.2007 года ООО «Кварц» "Конфигурация для сельскохозяйственных предприятий Украины"  релиз конфигурации 16.06.2007 года*(Ожидается перезаливка)*, Зеркало, Регламентированные отчеты для СХ Кварц 2007 г Регламентированные отчеты для СХ Кварц 2007 г*(Ожидается перезаливка)*
Ин-Агро: Сельскохозяйственное предприятие 2.1.004з (+ заработная плата)
ООО «Кварц» «Автоматизация учета на предприятиях коммунального хозяйства Украины»  OОО «Кварц» «Автоматизация учета на предприятиях коммунального хозяйства Украины»*(Ожидается перезаливка)*
Подрядчик строительства для Украины. Сетевая конфигурация.Подрядчик строительства для Украины. Сетевая конфигурация. *(Ожидается перезаливка)*
"Учет налога на рекламу" (дополнение к типовой конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для Украины")"Учет налога на рекламу" (дополнение к типовой конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для Украины") *(Ожидается перезаливка)*
МКМ:ТурАгентМКМ:ТурАгент*(Ожидается перезаливка)*
Инталев: Корпоративные финансы 2004 для Украины. Релиз 303. Мастер, Проф, Бизнес (КФ2004 + Бухгалтерия 7.70.266) от 21.05.2007 годаИнталев: Корпоративные финансы 2004 для Украины. Релиз 303. Мастер, Проф, Бизнес (КФ2004 + Бухгалтерия 7.70.266) от 21.05.2007 года *(Ожидается перезаливка)*
Финансовое планирование(Украина) релиз 7.7.124  Финансовое планирование(Украина) релиз 7.7.124 (2,5 МB)*(Ожидается перезаливка)*, *Пароль на стр. 22*, Зеркало 1  Зеркало 1*(Ожидается перезаливка)*, Зеркало 2Зеркало 2*(Ожидается перезаливка)*
1С-Рарус:Автотранспорт, редакция 5, профессиональный вариант, сетевая поставка
1С:Предприятие ФОРТ:Єдиний податок
1С:Предприятие 7.7 "Конфигурация для компаний по управлению активами"
*Набор конфигураций для аптек:*
1. Конфигурация: Аптека для Украины *Конфигурация: Аптека для Украины (Ожидается перезаливка)*
2. Конфигурация: eFarma
3. Аналит-аптека 4.0 для конфигурации "Торговля и склад"
4. Конфигурация "Фармацевт"
*Набор конфигураций для общепита:*
1. 1С:Рарус общепит (версия 1.5.0)1С:Рарус общепит (версия 1.5.0)*(Ожидается перезаливка)*+Обход защиты
2. 1C:Рарус Ресторан + Бар + Кафе 1.1 (конфигурация защищена)
3. Ресторан+Бар+Кафе 1.5.1 для Украины - отученый(сильно порезано оборудование)
4. «АСТОР: Общепит 2.0 Проф.» v.2.0.16 
5. ФОРТ-Шинок


[hr]*Прочее:*
Внешняя форма обработки "Загрузка курсов валют" для релиза 7.70.265 и ниже конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет для Украины", для релиза 7.70.019 и ниже конфигурации "Бухгалтерия + торговля + склад + зарплата + кадры для Украины", для релиза 7.70.016 и ниже конфигурации "Производство + услуги + бухгалтерия для Украины", Зеркало
Внешняя форма обработки "Загрузка курсов валют" для релиза 7.70.012 и ниже конфигурации "Торговля + склад для Украины", Зеркало
Акт сверки взаиморасчетов
Табель учета рабочего времениТабель учета рабочего времени*(Ожидается перезаливка)*
Сохранение данных 1С
Обработка под Форт ХР для Приват24 (Приватбанк)
Клиент-Банк от Фирмы Конто (Украина) Релиз 1.018
Клиент-Банк от Фирмы Конто (Украина) Релиз 1.101 (21-дек-2005)
Автотранспорт - Дополнение к типовой конфигурации Бухгалтерский учет для Украины рел. 7.70.260
СКД - система контроля доступа, Зеркало
Автоматизированная система учета рабочего времени, Зеркало
Сборка внешних обработок для конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет Украина"
Обработка для экспорта реестра налоговых накладных из 1С в Бэст-звит
МД-шник к 1С:Предприятие Бухгалтерский учет Бухгалтерия ПРОФ. Релиз 7.70.266, обеспечивающий дополнение конфигурации печатью данных на кассовые ордера  на бланах строгой отчетности

[hr]*Платформа 8.х*

*Ссылки на украинские конфигурации (Полные инсталлы) 8.0:* 
Бухгалтерия для Украины 1.0.11.3 (8.0)Бухгалтерия для Украины 1.0.11.3 (8.0)*(Ожидается перезаливка)*
Бухгалтерия для Украины 1.0.12.3 (8.0) 
Управление торговлей для Украины 2.2.5.3 (8.0)
Управление торговлей для Украины 2.2.6.4 (8.0) (Файл конфигурации) Управление торговлей для Украины 2.2.6.4 (8.0)*(Ожидается перезаливка)*
Зарплата и управление персоналом для Украины 2.0.7.2 (8.0) только cf-файлЗарплата и управление персоналом для Украины 2.0.7.2 (8.0)*(Ожидается перезаливка)*
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Украины, редакция 2.0.8.2 (8.0)
Управление производственным предприятием для Украины 1.1.13.2 (8.0)Управление производственным предприятием для Украины 1.1.13.2 (8.0)*(Ожидается перезаливка)*
Управление автотранспортом, редакция 2.0 Версия 1.1.0.1 с обновлениями 2.0.1.1 и 2.0.1.2. Конфигурация защищена. (8.0) - 61 mb Управление автотранспортом, редакция 2.0 Версия 1.1.0.1 с обновлениями 2.0.1.1 и 2.0.1.2. Конфигурация защищена. (8.0)*(Ожидается перезаливка)*

*Ссылки на украинские конфигурации (Полные инсталы) 8.1:* 
Бухгалтерия для Украины 1.0.11.3 (8.1) Исправлено
Бухгалтерия для Украины 1.0.12 (8.1) Бухгалтерия для Украины 1.0.12.3 (8.1)*(Ожидается перезаливка)*
1С:Предприятие 8.1 для Украины Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Украины" 1.1.1.15 от 29.12.2007 
Зарплата и управление персоналом для Украины 2.0.7.2 (8.1) Зарплата и управление персоналом для Украины 2.0.7.2 (8.1)*(Ожидается перезаливка)*
Управление производственным предприятием для Украины 1.1.13.2 (8.1) Управление производственным предприятием для Украины 1.1.13.2 (8.1)*(Ожидается перезаливка)*[Управление производственным предприятием для Украины 1.1.13 (8.1)
Управление производственным предприятием для Украины 1.2.1.12 (8.1) - Полный инсталл, без демо
Управление торговым предприятием 1.0.1.7(8.1)Управление торговым предприятием 1.0.1.7 для Украины, одна инсталяция

----------


## Nep

*Ссылки на украинские конфигурации (обновления) 8.0:*
Управление производственным предприятием для Украины 1.1.14.1 (8.0)
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Украины, редакция 2.0.8.2 (8.0)
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Украины, редакция 2.0.8.2 (8.0)*Ожидается перезаливка*
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Украины, редакция 2.0.9.1 (8.0)

*Ссылки на украинские конфигурации (обновления) 8.1:*
Управление производственным предприятием для Украины 1.1.14.1 (8.1)
Управление производственным предприятием для Украины 1.1.15 (8.1) - Обновление , Зеркало
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Украины, редакция 2.0.8.2 (8.1)Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Украины, редакция 2.0.8.2 (8.1)*Ожидается перезаливка*
Зарплата и управление персоналом для Украины 2.0.9.12 (8.1)
Управление торговым предприятием для Украины  1.0.2.2 (8.1), ЗеркалоУправление торговым предприятием для Украины  1.0.2.2 (8.1)*(Ожидается перезаливка)*
Управление торговым предприятием для Украины. Версия 1.0.3.2. Обновление, Зеркало
"Бухгалтерия для Украины" 1.1.1.15 (8.1) - обновление 
"Бухгалтерия для Украины" 1.1.2.3 (8.1) - обновление от 17-01-2008

----------


## Nep

Версия 8.0.16.2 
1).Версия 8.0.16.2 одним куском, с пропатченными 1CEnterprise 8.0.msi и BackEnd.dll (37,8 Мб; эмулятор в комплекте) 
_http://rapidshare.com/files/3625654/1__Enterprise_v8.0.16.2.7z.html 
2).Специально для диал-апщиков! Интерфейсы: английский и русский. Архив 44,4 MB из 11 частей по 4,16 MB 
Ссылки: 
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36386121/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part01.rar 
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36391216/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part02.rar 
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36399686/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part03.rar 
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36418726/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part04.rar 
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36421966/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part05.rar 
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36434103/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part06.rar 
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36434529/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part07.rar 
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36435004/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part08.rar 
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36442909/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part09.rar 
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36443595/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part10.rar 
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36443919/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part11.rar (2.79 MB) 
Административная установка 8.0.17.25 (Только английский и русский интерфейсы) 
Специально для диал-апщиков! 
Часть 1 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4005076/8.0.17_rip_ru.part01.rar (6.0 MB) 
Часть 2 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4013304/8.0.17_rip_ru.part02.rar (6.0 MB) 
Часть 3 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4066178/8.0.17_rip_ru.part03.rar (6.0 MB) 
Часть 4 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4070066/8.0.17_rip_ru.part04.rar (6.0 MB) 
Часть 5 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4072437/8.0.17_rip_ru.part05.rar (6.0 MB) 
Часть 6 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4074543/8.0.17_rip_ru.part06.rar (6.0 MB) 
Часть 7 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4087527/8.0.17_rip_ru.part07.rar (6.0 MB) 
Часть 8 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4106023/8.0.17_rip_ru.part08.rar (5.6 MB) 
Административная установка 8.0.18.2 (Только английский и русский интерфейсы) 
Специально для диал-апщиков! 
Часть 1 _http://rapidshare.com/files/17176916/8.0.18_rip_ru.part01.rar (6.0 MB) 
Часть 2 _http://rapidshare.com/files/17176302/8.0.18_rip_ru.part02.rar (6.0 MB) 
Часть 3 _http://rapidshare.com/files/17166675/8.0.18_rip_ru.part03.rar (6.0 MB) 
Часть 4 _http://rapidshare.com/files/15614512/8.0.18_rip_ru.part04.rar (6.0 MB) 
Часть 5 _http://rapidshare.com/files/14047595/8.0.18_rip_ru.part05.rar (6.0 MB) 
Часть 6 _http://rapidshare.com/files/14047424/8.0.18_rip_ru.part06.rar (6.0 MB) 
Часть 7 _http://rapidshare.com/files/14047300/8.0.18_rip_ru.part07.rar (6.0 MB) 
Часть 8 _http://rapidshare.com/files/14047146/8.0.18_rip_ru.part08.rar (5,8 МB) 
Административная установка весьма удобна для использования в сети, но может применяться и на локальных компьютерах. Хранить её (в сетевом варианте) лучше в папке типа "\\fileserver\Install\AdminPack\1cv80", и устанавливать из этой папки на каждый конкретный комп в сети. Тогда при обновлении файлов в этой папке на административную установку более новой версии, клиенты при запуске 1с будут получать сообщение, типа "Доступна новая версия, установить сейчас?". 
Релиз 8.0.17.25 от 30.10.2006 
Обновление платформы 
часть 1 [28.05 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7699784/updsetup_8.0.17.25.part1.rar 
часть 2 [28.05 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7703962/updsetup_8.0.17.25.part2.rar 
часть 3 [28.05 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7707661/updsetup_8.0.17.25.part3.rar 
часть 4 [28.02 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7711492/updsetup_8.0.17.25.part4.rar 

Скрипт "чистой" установки платформы [0.45 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7695532/CleanInst_8.0.17.25.rar 

Патченная BackEnd.dll для работы в терминальной сессии [2.36 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7713088/TS_BackEnd_8.0.17.25.rar 

Номер релиза: 8.0.18.2 от 19.12.2006 
Обновление платформы 
часть 1 [22.43 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/8258080/8.0.18.2_updsetup.part1.rar 
часть 2 [22.43 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/8262063/8.0.18.2_updsetup.part2.rar 
часть 3 [22.43 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/8324667/8.0.18.2_updsetup.part3.rar 
часть 4 [22.43 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/8328848/8.0.18.2_updsetup.part4.rar 
часть 5 [22.41 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/8332434/8.0.18.2_updsetup.part5.rar 

Номер релиза: 8.0.18.2 от 19.12.2006 
Установка платформы 
часть 1 [19.10 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11622396/8.0.18.2_setup.part01.rar 
часть 2 [19.10 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11623844/8.0.18.2_setup.part02.rar 
часть 3 [19.10 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11624930/8.0.18.2_setup.part03.rar 
часть 4 [19.10 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11625874/8.0.18.2_setup.part04.rar 
часть 5 [19.10 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11627143/8.0.18.2_setup.part05.rar 

WEB-Расширение 
Номер релиза: 8.0.7.9 [0.02 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7712699/webext_8.0.7.9.rar 
Патч позволяющий устанавливать обновление платформы восьмерки без "чистого" скрипта _http://rapidshare.de/files/35451607/patch_1c8_updsetupmsi.rar.html ©romank 
_http://rapidshare.com/files/13809058/patch_1c8_msi.rar.html 
Эмулятор HASP-ключа 
_http://rapidshare.com/files/15036393/1C8_Emul_small.exe.html 
_http://rapidshare.com/files/1794826/1C8_Emul_small.exe

----------


## igorvod

Большое спасибо, Nep

----------


## camel

Помагите найти обновление Камин 1.2 Зарание лагодарен admin.camel@gmail.com

----------


## camel

Помогите найти обновление Камин 1.2 Заранее благодарен admin.camel@gmail.com

----------


## igorvod

Если есть эрстум хлебозавод.....

----------


## Akrol

Ищу зарплату 281

----------


## maksim_k

Очень хочется посмотреть конфу   1С:crm ПРОФ
может есть у кого? поделитесь плизззз

----------


## uKON

Сейчас пойду смотреть и пробовать на вкус.
==================================================  ======   
Популярные программные продукты для бухгалтерского, налогового, кадрового, управленческого, торгово-складского учета, финансового анализа и планирования на предприятиях всех форм собственности (включая бюджетные организации и индивидуальных предпринимателей)
==================================================  ======[/CENTER]


Номера актуальных релизов можно узнать на сайте 1С: _http://1c.ru/rus/support/release/categ.jsp?GroupID=88 
Номера и примерные сроки выпуска ожидаемых релизов можно попробовать узнать тут: _http://www.inspro.ru/FrontTopic/id462 




!!!Все обсуждения теперь проходят тут!!![/QUOTE]

----------


## ZStyle

Управление производственным предприятием 1С8.0 для Украины , ни одна ссылка не работает. Перезалейте пож.!

----------


## Илья

Помогите найти обновление Камин 1.2 Заранее благодарен ilya76@list.ru

----------


## Vera07

Ребята, у кого есть: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Украины, редакция 2.0.8.2 (8.1). Перезалейте, пожалуйста. Пропустили обновление. Sos!

----------


## dirtyharry

+++++Спасибо!

----------


## Frogg

День добрый! А есть-ли конфигурация "Русский управляющий" для 1С 7.7 и 8.0 ?

----------


## Андрей

Нет ли у кого нибудь Бухгалтерии для 1С 8.1? Если есть выгрузите плиз конф. в файл или выложите установку (только не обновление).

----------


## Angel_X87

Приветствую!!!

У кого нибудь есть Типовая Конфига ЗиК 7.70.281?

Желательно срочно!


Зарание СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## BARS1969

> Приветствую!!!
> 
> У кого нибудь есть Типовая Конфига ЗиК 7.70.281?
> 
> Желательно срочно!
> 
> 
> Зарание СПАСИБО!!!


Забирай http://ifolder.ru/5355836
Пароль BARS1969

----------


## Angel_X87

Спасибо!!! А когда выдет 281 релиз? И ещё какой релиз сейчас самый последний по Бух. И какие нюансы там?

----------


## niko01

Здравствуйте!
Киньте, пожалуйста, на мыло последний релиз ЗУП 8.1 (только не обновления) или ссылку оставьте.

----------


## BARS1969

> Спасибо!!! А когда выдет 281 релиз? И ещё какой релиз сейчас самый последний по Бух. И какие нюансы там?


281 я выложил, БУХ последняя 496, УСН 156

----------


## advan29

УСН 156 и последняя отчетность под него есть у когонибудь?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## BARS1969

> УСН 156 и последняя отчетность под него есть у когонибудь?
> Заранее спасибо!


4-й кв-л http://ifolder.ru/5433846
1-й кв-л http://ifolder.ru/5433874
USN http://ifolder.ru/5433966
Pass BARS1969

----------


## Koles

Помогите плз.
Надо, очень, рабочий  "Ваш Салон 4.1"

----------


## Kimmeriez

есть конфига, защищённая дельта-софтовским серийным номером, привязанным к номеру тома на жёстком диске, где он а стоит. хочется поставить эту конфигу дома - вне локальной сети. есть два способа лицензирования - через ключ, либо через генерирование серийника. ни того, ни другого увы нету. мот кто поделится? буду очень признателен.

----------


## lepth

Господа! Одна надежда на этот форум! Срочно необходимы конфигурации:
 -1С:Управление Проектным Офисом(8.0)
 -Service Desk Итилиум(8.0)
dooz@rambler.ru
С меня бутылка пепси-колы =)

----------


## maxx04

скиньте пожалуйста компоненту "1с:печать штрихкодов" 
гуглением и яндексением нинашел

----------


## lepth

> скиньте пожалуйста компоненту "1с:печать штрихкодов" 
> гуглением и яндексением нинашел


Куда скинуть?

----------


## ...

День добрый! У кого-нибудь есть для 1С 7.7 отчетность 07q4003 от20.02.2008.? Спасибо.

----------


## BARS1969

Фирма "1С", Москва. Февраль 2008 года
             Формы отчетности за IV квартал 2007 года
                  (новый формат распространения)
                        1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7
               Обновление 07q4003 от 19.02.2008 г.
                        (полный комплект)
http://ifolder.ru/5521925
Формы отчетности за I квартал 2008 года
                  (новый формат распространения)
                        1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7
               Обновление 08q1003 от 19.02.2008 г.
                        (полный комплект)
http://ifolder.ru/5522026
Pass BARS1969

----------


## maxx04

> Куда скинуть?


на maxx04@mail.ru или на рапиду, айфолдер и т.п.

----------


## mikeru

У кого нибудь есть 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация (проф.), Номер релиза: 7.70.496 от 13.02.2008 И?
Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## ...

> У кого нибудь есть 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация (проф.), Номер релиза: 7.70.496 от 13.02.2008 И?
> Заранее благодарен!!!


Лучше бы релиз 7.70.497 от 29.02.2008 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" (ред. 4.5) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7". и СПАСИБО BARS1969.

----------


## BARS1969

> У кого нибудь есть 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация (проф.), Номер релиза: 7.70.496 от 13.02.2008 И?
> Заранее благодарен!!!


Сейчас уже 497, или тебе именно 496 нужен (тогда в личку)
http://ifolder.ru/5577033
Pass BARS1969

----------


## mikeru

новый релиз даже лучше! большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Nep

*немного обновимся:*
*Версия 8.0.16.2*
1).Версия 8.0.16.2 одним куском, с пропатченными 1CEnterprise 8.0.msi и BackEnd.dll (37,8 Мб; эмулятор в комплекте)
_http://rapidshare.com/files/3625654/1__Enterprise_v8.0.16.2.7z.html
2).Специально для диал-апщиков! Интерфейсы: английский и русский. Архив 44,4 MB из 11 частей по 4,16 MB
Ссылки:
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36386121/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part01.rar
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36391216/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part02.rar
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36399686/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part03.rar
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36418726/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part04.rar
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36421966/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part05.rar
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36434103/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part06.rar
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36434529/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part07.rar
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36435004/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part08.rar
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36442909/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part09.rar
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36443595/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part10.rar
_http://rapidshare.de/files/36443919/1C..Enterprise_8.0__8.0.16.2_.part11.rar (2.79 MB)
*Административная установка 8.0.17.25 (Только английский и русский интерфейсы)*
Специально для диал-апщиков!
Часть 1 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4005076/8.0.17_rip_ru.part01.rar (6.0 MB)
Часть 2 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4013304/8.0.17_rip_ru.part02.rar (6.0 MB)
Часть 3 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4066178/8.0.17_rip_ru.part03.rar (6.0 MB)
Часть 4 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4070066/8.0.17_rip_ru.part04.rar (6.0 MB)
Часть 5 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4072437/8.0.17_rip_ru.part05.rar (6.0 MB)
Часть 6 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4074543/8.0.17_rip_ru.part06.rar (6.0 MB)
Часть 7 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4087527/8.0.17_rip_ru.part07.rar (6.0 MB)
Часть 8 _http://rapidshare.com/files/4106023/8.0.17_rip_ru.part08.rar (5.6 MB)
*Административная установка 8.0.18.2 (Только английский и русский интерфейсы)*
Специально для диал-апщиков!
Часть 1 _http://rapidshare.com/files/17176916/8.0.18_rip_ru.part01.rar (6.0 MB)
Часть 2 _http://rapidshare.com/files/17176302/8.0.18_rip_ru.part02.rar (6.0 MB)
Часть 3 _http://rapidshare.com/files/17166675/8.0.18_rip_ru.part03.rar (6.0 MB)
Часть 4 _http://rapidshare.com/files/15614512/8.0.18_rip_ru.part04.rar (6.0 MB)
Часть 5 _http://rapidshare.com/files/14047595/8.0.18_rip_ru.part05.rar (6.0 MB)
Часть 6 _http://rapidshare.com/files/14047424/8.0.18_rip_ru.part06.rar (6.0 MB)
Часть 7 _http://rapidshare.com/files/14047300/8.0.18_rip_ru.part07.rar (6.0 MB)
Часть 8 _http://rapidshare.com/files/14047146/8.0.18_rip_ru.part08.rar (5,8 МB)
_Административная установка весьма удобна для использования в сети, но может применяться и на локальных компьютерах. Хранить её (в сетевом варианте) лучше в папке типа "\\fileserver\Install\AdminPack\1cv80", и устанавливать из этой папки на каждый конкретный комп в сети. Тогда при обновлении файлов в этой папке на административную установку более новой версии, клиенты при запуске 1с будут получать сообщение, типа "Доступна новая версия, установить сейчас?"._
*Релиз 8.0.17.25 от 30.10.2006*
*Обновление платформы*
часть 1 [28.05 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7699784/updsetup_8.0.17.25.part1.rar
часть 2 [28.05 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7703962/updsetup_8.0.17.25.part2.rar
часть 3 [28.05 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7707661/updsetup_8.0.17.25.part3.rar
часть 4 [28.02 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7711492/updsetup_8.0.17.25.part4.rar

*Скрипт "чистой" установки платформы* [0.45 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7695532/CleanInst_8.0.17.25.rar

*Патченная BackEnd.dll для работы в терминальной сессии* [2.36 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7713088/TS_BackEnd_8.0.17.25.rar

*Номер релиза: 8.0.18.2 от 19.12.2006*
*Обновление платформы*
часть 1 [22.43 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/8258080/8.0.18.2_updsetup.part1.rar
часть 2 [22.43 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/8262063/8.0.18.2_updsetup.part2.rar
часть 3 [22.43 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/8324667/8.0.18.2_updsetup.part3.rar
часть 4 [22.43 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/8328848/8.0.18.2_updsetup.part4.rar
часть 5 [22.41 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/8332434/8.0.18.2_updsetup.part5.rar

*Номер релиза: 8.0.18.2 от 19.12.2006*
*Установка платформы*
часть 1 [19.10 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11622396/8.0.18.2_setup.part01.rar
часть 2 [19.10 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11623844/8.0.18.2_setup.part02.rar
часть 3 [19.10 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11624930/8.0.18.2_setup.part03.rar
часть 4 [19.10 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11625874/8.0.18.2_setup.part04.rar
часть 5 [19.10 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11627143/8.0.18.2_setup.part05.rar

*WEB-Расширение*
*Номер релиза: 8.0.7.9* [0.02 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7712699/webext_8.0.7.9.rar
*Патч позволяющий устанавливать обновление платформы восьмерки без "чистого" скрипта _http://rapidshare.de/files/35451607/patch_1c8_updsetupmsi.rar.html  ©romank* 
_http://rapidshare.com/files/13809058/patch_1c8_msi.rar.html
*Эмулятор HASP-ключа*
_http://rapidshare.com/files/15036393/1C8_Emul_small.exe.html
_http://rapidshare.com/files/1794826/1C8_Emul_small.exe

----------


## Nep

1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.5.2 от 29.12.2007 (cf-файл полной установки)  
_http://rapidshare.com/files/80009601/1_6_5_2.rar.html

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.3.2
_http://rapidshare.com/files/65006603/updsetup8_1_6_3_2.exe

1С:Бухгалтерия 8  
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.5  
Версия 1.5.20.2  
Для 8.0  
_http://rapidshare.com/files/64457149/updsetup8_0_5_20_2.exe  
Для 8.1  
_http://rapidshare.com/files/64457151/updsetup8_1_5_20_2.exe

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.5
Версия 1.5.19

Для 8.0
_http://rapidshare.com/files/58365017/updsetup8_0_5_19_6.rar
Для 8.1
_http://rapidshare.com/files/58362401/updsetup8_1_5_19_6.rar

----------


## Nep

Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 релиз: 1.6.5.4 от 21.01.2008
Можно обновится с версий 1.5.21.2, 1.5.22.2, 1.5.22.3, 1.6.3.2 и 1.6.4.7
Обновление [45796 KB] ->
http://rapidshare.com/files/91715983...81-1.6.5.4.rar
копия
http://deposit_files.com/files/3531982

----------


## Nep

Конфигурация "Управление торговлей"

Россия, релиз: 10.3.1.17
Установка, одним файлом [72524 KB] -> http://rapidshare.com/files/91511958....10.3.1.17.rar
Установка, (Часть 1) [36700 KB] -> http://rapidshare.com/files/91531803...1.17.part1.rar
Установка, (Часть 2) [36014 KB] ->  http://rapidshare.com/files/91540185...1.17.part2.rar


Россия, релиз: 10.3.3.3 от 06.02.2008 
 Обновление [22588 KB] -> http://rapidshare.com/files/91516980...d.10.3.3.3.rar

----------


## Nep

Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом" 

Россия, релиз: 2.1.5.2 от 21.08.2006
Установка [25.62 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7741180/hrm_2.1.5.2.rar

Номер релиза: 2.1.6.3 от 22.11.2006
Обновление [1.33 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7741297/hrm_upd_2.1.6.3.rar
Номер релиза: 2.1.7.2 от 05.02.2007
Обновление [2.91 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/15638502/HRM_updsetup_2.1.7.2.rar
                                      rapidshare.com/files/15637788/updsetup.exe

----------


## Nep

Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием"

Россия, релиз: 1.2.1.37 от 31.08.2006
Установка
часть 1 [20.46 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7728791/entr_1.2.1.37.part1.rar
часть 2 [20.46 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7730683/entr_1.2.1.37.part2.rar
часть 3 [20.46 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7732382/entr_1.2.1.37.part3.rar
часть 4 [20.46 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7734047/entr_1.2.1.37.part4.rar
часть 5 [20.44 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7735769/entr_1.2.1.37.part5.rar

Россия, релиз: 1.2.3.1 от 08.11.2006
Обновление [46.22 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/7739402/entr_upd_1.2.3.1.rar

Россия, релиз: 1.2.4.1 от 18.12.2006
Обновление [47.30 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/10558471/entr_upd_1.2.4.1.rar
Установка
часть 1 [18.27 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11617099/entr_1.2.4.1.part1.rar
часть 2 [18.27 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11618073/entr_1.2.4.1.part2.rar
часть 3 [18.27 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11618865/entr_1.2.4.1.part3.rar
часть 4 [18.27 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11619644/entr_1.2.4.1.part4.rar
часть 5 [18.27 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11620459/entr_1.2.4.1.part5.rar
часть 6 [18.25 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/11621385/entr_1.2.4.1.part6.rar

Россия, релиз: 1.2.5.1 от 16.02.2007
Обновление [49.86 Mb] -> rapidshare.com/files/17895436/1_2_5_1.RAR
Россия, релиз: 1.2.6.2 от 03.05.2007
Обновление [49.86 Mb] -> ifolder.ru/1926771

Россия, релиз: 1.2.6.2 от 03.05.2007
Файл .cf (шаблон для создания конфигурации) для 8.1 -> rapidshare.com/files/29394056/1_2_6_2.rar

----------


## Newin

люди добрые, а у вас нет случайно 1с-рарус:ресторан+
   бар+кафе? позарез нуно, заранее благодарен.

----------


## DimOk

а отчетности за первый квартал для классики не у кого не завалалось?

----------


## BARS1969

> а отчетности за первый квартал для классики не у кого не завалалось?


А поиск у тебя не работает? 118 пост смотри.

----------


## Bolshoy

У кого нибудь есть 1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация (проф.), Номер релиза: 7.70.950 Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## kounshin

господа.  камин 3.0.24 пришёл к кому-нибудь?

----------


## alexbash

Пожалуйста дайте ссылку на программные файлы 1С Предприятие 7.7,
желательно платформу версии 7.0.025 или новее. Вообщем надо обновиться с 7.0.015.

----------


## andak

> 1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.5.2 от 29.12.2007 (cf-файл полной установки)  
> _http://rapidshare.com/files/80009601/1_6_5_2.rar.html


Скачал, распаковал. Там 2 файла с расширением .cf и .mft.
Что с ними делать-то?:o 
Остальные ссылки в этом посте не работают.
Я так понимаю, что они нужны, когда 1С уже установлена.
А что делать, если мне надо установить с нуля?:confused:

----------


## andak

> Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 релиз: 1.6.5.4 от 21.01.2008
> Можно обновится с версий 1.5.21.2, 1.5.22.2, 1.5.22.3, 1.6.3.2 и 1.6.4.7
> Обновление [45796 KB] ->
> http://rapidshare.com/files/91715983...81-1.6.5.4.rar
> копия
> http://deposit_files.com/files/3531982


Это тоже скачал...
И что делать-то?:o 
Запустил setup, но это тоже update. Обновлять-то нечего...:confused:

----------


## Nep

> Пожалуйста дайте ссылку на программные файлы 1С Предприятие 7.7,
> желательно платформу версии 7.0.025 или новее. Вообщем надо обновиться с 7.0.015.


27-й релиз http://rapidshare.com/files/76345513/27_Uni.rar

----------


## Nep

1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия". Номер релиза: 1.6.3.2 (Установка) от 23.10.2007
часть 1 (50.27мб) 4e6950b4f816f735c9a24fce2ce6b985 *Accounting_1.6.3.2.part1.rar
часть 2 (50.27мб) 7f48e4a3c3c7887a92fbb9f1de84dacc *Accounting_1.6.3.2.part2.rar
часть 3 (50.27мб) 6568a5cb96335d578826beac072da823 *Accounting_1.6.3.2.part3.rar
часть 4 (50.23мб) [s]12aeb0a1cd855b4921895c650c8808c0 *Accounting_1.6.3.2.part4.rar зеркало


*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 релиз: 1.6.5.4 от 21.01.2008*
Можно обновится с версий 1.5.21.2, 1.5.22.2, 1.5.22.3, 1.6.3.2 и 1.6.4.7
Обновление [45796 KB] -> (rapidshare.com) (депозит) 

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 релиз: 1.6.3.2 от 23.10.2007*
Можно обновится с версий 1.5.17.3, 1.5.18.4, 1.5.19.6, 1.5.20.2
Полная установка Часть 1 [102760 KB] -> (rapidshare.com) 
Полная установка Часть 2 [92316 KB] -> (rapidshare.com) 

*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.5.2 от 29.12.2007* 
(cf-файл полной установки) 
_http://rapidshare.com/files/80009601/1_6_5_2.rar.html

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.3.2*
_http://rapidshare.com/files/65006603/updsetup8_1_6_3_2.exe

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.5 
Версия 1.5.20.2* 
Для 8.0 
_http://rapidshare.com/files/64457149/updsetup8_0_5_20_2.exe 
Для 8.1 
_http://rapidshare.com/files/64457151/updsetup8_1_5_20_2.exe

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.5
Версия 1.5.19*

Для 8.0
_http://rapidshare.com/files/58365017/updsetup8_0_5_19_6.rar
Для 8.1
_http://rapidshare.com/files/58362401/updsetup8_1_5_19_6.rar

полный набор...

установка: читайте руководство администратора по установке и обновлению ПО 1С...
это варезник, с вопросами по установке, настройке, конфигурированию, и исправлению ошибок
в раздел Программы и проч...

P.S: ссылки живут не долго так как....  так как... иначе пока никак...
поэтому ждите обновлений ссылок, или просите обновить ссылки на отдельные конфигурации здесь, в этой ветке

----------


## Nep

Название: ЦТО-Менеджер.rar
Размер: 2.74 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016670=-

Название: Астрософт-Деловое досье_Клиенты.rar
Размер: 15.85 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016671=-

Название: Станция тех. обслуживания.rar
Размер: 7.11 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016672=-

Название: ИКС-Строительство.rar
Размер: 7.15 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016673=-

Название: Медицинское Страхование.rar
Размер: 1.35 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016674=-

Название: Бизнес-Партнер-Сервисный Центр 3.05.rar
Размер: 5.95 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016675=-

Название: Страхование-ВДГБ.rar
Размер: 10.73 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016676=-

Название: Бизнес-Партнер-Сервисный Центр 2.0.rar
Размер: 3.87 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016677=-

Название: Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3 20-польз.rar
Размер: 23.55 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016678=-

Название: Бизнес-Партнер-Сервисный Центр 3.0.rar
Размер: 5.96 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016679=-

Название: Континент Страховние.rar
Размер: 5.75 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016680=-

Название: Рарус-CRM Управление продажами 2.0.rar
Размер: 18.65 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016681=-

Название: AB_Stroymaterialy.rar
Размер: 670.19 кб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016682=-

Название: Заказчик строительства 5-польз Full.rar
Размер: 15.62 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016683=-

Название: Астор-Торговый дом.rar
Размер: 21.97 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016684=-

Название: Заказчик строительства 5-польз.rar
Размер: 5.79 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016685=-

Название: Астор-Ваш Магазин.rar
Размер: 5.05 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010237=-

Название: ККС_Магазин _Демо.rar
Размер: 5.00 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010238=-

Название: Конкурент Магазин.rar
Размер: 135.07 кб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010239=-

Название: Одежда_Обувь.rar
Размер: 2.56 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010240=-

Название: Рарус магазин 2.16 с dll от Евросеть с огранич. поддержкой оборудования.rar
Размер: 17.90 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010241=-

Название: Астор-Общепит Проф. 2.rar
Размер: 1.31 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010242=-

Название: Traktir4.rar
Размер: 10.90 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010243=-

Название: Астор-Ресторан-2.5.rar
Размер: 3.38 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010244=-

Название: Рарус-Общепит 6.0.rar
Размер: 9.87 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010245=-

Название: ВДГБ-Общепит.rar
Размер: 8.52 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010246=-

Название: Астор-Общепит 2.rar
Размер: 819.56 кб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010247=-

Название: Калькуляция для Общепита.rar
Размер: 671.99 кб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010248=-

Название: Рарус-Ваш Магазин 3.rar
Размер: 2.53 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010249=-

Название: Traktir.rar
Размер: 4.00 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010250=-

Название: Камин-Общепит 1.0.032.rar
Размер: 1.16 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010251=-

Название: Рарус-Общепит стандарт 6.rar
Размер: 3.84 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010252=-

Название: Рарус Ресторан Бар Кафе.rar
Размер: 7.17 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010253=-

Название: Рарус-Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи 2.rar
Размер: 52.58 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010254=-

Название: Рарус-Общепит Стандарт ред.6.rar
Размер: 6.05 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010255=-

Название: Kamin_Obshepit_10033_inst.rar
Размер: 1.11 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010256=-

Название: Аналит-Диетпитание.rar
Размер: 1.79 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010257=-

Название: Rarus_Obshepit_Std_6_011_464.z
Размер: 8.79 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010258=-

Название: Рарус-Общепит 5.016.rar
Размер: 18.02 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010259=-

Название: Штрих-М Кассир.rar
Размер: 11.34 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010260=-

Название: ШтрихМ-Бутик2002.rar
Размер: 2.08 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010262=-

Название: РМК Атола.rar
Размер: 40.35 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010263=-

Название: Розничный магазин.rar
Размер: 963.94 кб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010264=-

Название: Камин-Розничный Магазин.rar
Размер: 29.99 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010265=-

Название: Рарус-Магазин парфюмерии и косметики.rar
Размер: 38.66 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010266=-

Название: Рарус-Розничный Магазин 120.rar
Размер: 9.63 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010267=-

Название: АБТ_Маркет.rar
Размер: 1.22 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010268=-

Название: Аркадия-Интернет Магазин.rar
Размер: 887.31 кб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1010269=-

Название: Путевой лист.rar
Размер: 154.38 кб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009678=-

Название: Такси (перевозки).rar
Размер: 1.74 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009679=-

Название: Рарус-Автосалон+Автозапчасти+Авт  осервис 2.14.rar
Размер: 12.37 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009680=-

Название: Учет путевых листов и ГСМ.rar
Размер: 1.35 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009681=-

Название: Топливно-транспортная конфигурация.rar
Размер: 1.35 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009682=-

Название: ПиБи_Автосервис.rar
Размер: 23.16 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009683=-

Название: Рарус-Автозапчасти+Автошины 1.0.rar
Размер: 1.45 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009684=-

Название: Рарус-Автозапчасти+Автошины 3.11.rar
Размер: 5.24 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009685=-

Название: Рарус-Автозапчасти+Автошины 3.28.rar
Размер: 1.42 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009686=-

Название: Рарус-АльфаАвто 3.03.rar
Размер: 10.86 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009687=-

Название: Rarus_AutoHoz_1_20.rar
Размер: 1.28 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009688=-

Название: Рарус-Авто 5.6.rar
Размер: 6.30 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009689=-

Название: Рарус-Автотранспорт сетевая 5.43.rar
Размер: 13.49 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009690=

пароль на архивы: superpalych

----------


## Nep

ещё:
Армекс: Полиграфия _http://rapidshare.com/files/30690685/Armex_Poligraphia.rar
Рарус_Аптека
http://server2.nxt.ru/Рарус_Аптека.rar
Камин 1.2.034 SP1
http://rapidshare.com/files/96900817..._2_034_SP1.rar 324KB

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация (проф.), редакция 4.5
Релиз 7.70.497 от 29.02.2008

http://rapidshare.com/files/96657354/acn497_Setup.rar
http://spam_detected/files/3899771

----------


## andak

> 1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия". Номер релиза: 1.6.3.2 (Установка) от 23.10.2007


Это в Vista работает?




> ещё:
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация (проф.), редакция 4.5
> Релиз 7.70.497 от 29.02.2008
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/96657354/acn497_Setup.rar
> http://spam_detected/files/3899771


Пытался это поставить в Vista, выдаёт ошибку. Что-то там про Louncher, что ли.

На ноуте стоит Vista x86, на настольном Vista x64.
На Vista x64, наверно вообще не стоит пробовать ставить?

----------


## andak

А это:



> 1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия". Номер релиза: 1.6.3.2 (Установка) от 23.10.2007


...И это



> [color=#990000]
> *Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 релиз: 1.6.3.2 от 23.10.2007*
> Можно обновится с версий 1.5.17.3, 1.5.18.4, 1.5.19.6, 1.5.20.2
> Полная установка Часть 1 [102760 KB] -> (rapidshare.com) 
> Полная установка Часть 2 [92316 KB] -> (rapidshare.com)


Не одно и тоже?:o

----------


## Nep

> Это в Vista работает?
> Пытался это поставить в Vista, выдаёт ошибку. Что-то там про Louncher, что ли.
> На ноуте стоит Vista x86, на настольном Vista x64.
> На Vista x64, наверно вообще не стоит пробовать ставить?


на сейте 1С есть руководство или в сети можно поискать,
как ставить 1С8 под висту и что для этого нужно...

х64 - не забываем про эмулятор ключа ...
он тоже нужен х64

----------


## Nep

> А это:
> 
> ...И это
> 
> Не одно и тоже?:o


разные места для скачивания...
если кому-то влом качать с рапидшары

----------


## andak

> на сейте 1С есть руководство или в сети можно поискать,
> как ставить 1С8 под висту и что для этого нужно...
> 
> х64 - не забываем про эмулятор ключа ...
> он тоже нужен х64


А можно про это поподробней:) 
На сайте 1С не нашёл.
И где взять эмулятор ключа:confused: 
Или ссылочку, плз, где про это почитать и где скачать?

----------


## andak

На нашем сайте тоже не нашёл.
Честно говоря, первая программа, за восемь лет, в которой не могу самостоятельно разобраться...:(

----------


## Nep

эмулятор ключа для висты:
http://rapidshare.com/files/93117644/Vista.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/10101712...a_x64.rar.html

Способ установки простой: загружаем один из нужных дампов. После этого (а не перед!!!!) устанавливаем новое устройство через панель управления висты и указываем каталог, куда раскрыли архив.

Единственный недостаток способа - драйвер не имеет цифровой подписи. Это означает, что придется или каждый раз при загрузке наживать Ф8 и выбирать режим без подписи или пользовать вот это http://rapidshare.de/files/38722092/vbm.rar.html

Проверено на vista x64 sp1 ru.

==================
руководство по установке найти возможности у меня сейчас нет...

есть отдельный раздел по софту...  прошу туда... здесь всё же варезник

----------


## andak

*Nep*
С цифровой подписью проблем нет, давно отключил эту проверку.
За ключи спасибо.
Файл: "Vista_x64.rar" защищён паролем
В разделе по софту руководства по установке, да и вообще чего либо относящегося к 1С, не нашёл.
Как загружать:"Один из нужных дампов"?
Я так понимаю, что это файлы: .cf , .cfu , .dt , .mft?
Что-то из этого?

----------


## andak

Нашёл вот это:
"Файл поставки: *.cf 
Может быть создан после настройки поставки, путем выполнения команды Конфигурация->Поставка конфигурации->создать файл поставки и обновления конфигурации

Файл обновления: *.cfu
Позволяет выполнять обновление только с тех версий, которые были указаны при его формировании.

Файл информационной базы:*.1cd
Содержит готовую к работе, но пустую базу данных

Манифест:*.mft
используется при формировании списка шаблонов и при поиске доступных обновлений прикладного решения."
Только мне это почти ничего не обьясняет.

----------


## andak

> Система программ "1С:Предприятие" 7.7
> 
> ==================================================  ======   
> 
> ==================================================  ====== 
> !!!Все обсуждения теперь проходят тут!!!





> Способ установки простой: загружаем один из нужных дампов. После этого (а не перед!!!!) устанавливаем новое устройство через панель управления висты и указываем каталог, куда раскрыли архив.
> 
> 
> Проверено на vista x64 sp1 ru.
> 
> ==================
> руководство по установке найти возможности у меня сейчас нет...
> 
> есть отдельный раздел по софту...  прошу туда... здесь всё же варезник


:rolleyes: 
Что такое "дамп" - разобрался. Только, почему-то в файле "ReadMe.txt" написано:
"4) Идем в панель управления и жмем "Установка оборудования", после того как мастер спросит нас 
   было ли уже подключено новое обрудование, жмем "Да, устройство уже подключено". В окне 
   "Установленное оборудование" выбираем "Добавление нового устройства". Далее "Установка 
   оборудования, выбранного из списка вручную". Если появится окно Стандартные типы устройств
   (обычно в WIN2003), то там выбираем  "Показать все устройства". В появившемся окне жмем 
   "Установить с диска" и "Обзор", идем к нашему файлу vusb.inf и выбираем его. В окне изготовитель
   удеи написано "Microsoft", а в окне модель "Virtual Usb Bus Enumerator". Выбираем его и жмем далее, 
   на вопрос о том что драйвер не подписан, отвечаем "Все равно, установить"."
"9) Вносим в реестр дампы ключей из папки Dumps."
Т.е. сначала устанавливаем, а потом загружаем дамп.
Ув. *Nep* советует:
"загружаем один из нужных дампов. После этого (а не перед!!!!) устанавливаем новое устройство через панель управления"
Как быть!?
Файл "HASP_HL_driver_cmdline.zip" с "www.aladdin.com" я уже скачал.
Ну и самое главное, что я не могу понять::confused: 
"2) Далее устанавливаем саму 1с 8.0.13.32" (из файла "ReadMe.txt")
Как устанавливать "саму 1с 8.0"?
Распаковал архивы, получил папку "Accounting_1.6.3.2", в ней папка "setup", в ней файлы:
"setup.exe"; "ReadMe.txt"; "VerInfo.txt"; "1cv8.efd".
Жму  "setup.exe", получаем в "Program Files" папку "1Cv81", в ней
"tmplts", в ней "1c", в ней "Accounting", в ней "1_6_3_2", в ней нет исполняемых файлов "*.exe". Я так понимаю, что надо что-то делать с файлами "*.cf", "*.dt", "*.mft".
Так что с ними надо делать!?:confused: 

P.S.:*Nep* без обид, если считаешь, что этому обсуждению здесь не место, то перенеси в раздел "софт", ну или куда посчитаешь нужным.;)

----------


## allairodor

Господа, не подскажете, где можно взять updsetup обновление для конфигурации 1С8 Подрядчик Строительства 4.0 (управление финансами)

----------


## allairodor

to andak далее запускаешь 1С8, нажимаешь там "добавить". Далее - создать новую ИБ. Если не выйдет список возможных баз, проверь по кнопке "настройка", чтоб там был указан путь к каталогу tmplts.

----------


## andak

> to andak далее запускаешь 1С8, нажимаешь там "добавить". Далее - создать новую ИБ. Если не выйдет список возможных баз, проверь по кнопке "настройка", чтоб там был указан путь к каталогу tmplts.


В этом и есть главный вопрос!
КАК ЗАПУСТИТЬ?:confused:

----------


## allairodor

А, ясно. У тебя сетуп конфигурации. Тебе еще нужно установить саму платформу 1С81.

----------


## andak

> А, ясно. У тебя сетуп конфигурации. Тебе еще нужно установить саму платформу 1С81.



Вот именно. И я не знаю, как это сделать...

----------


## allairodor

Нужно скачать дистрибутив платформы 8.1. Там будет файл setup.exe Запустишь его и будет тебе счастье. Где скачать - не подскажу. Не знаю. Попробуй поищи там же, где конфигурацию скачивал.

----------


## andak

> Нужно скачать дистрибутив платформы 8.1. Там будет файл setup.exe Запустишь его и будет тебе счастье. Где скачать - не подскажу. Не знаю. Попробуй поищи там же, где конфигурацию скачивал.


Так я же писал:




> :rolleyes: 
> Ну и самое главное, что я не могу понять::confused: 
> "2) Далее устанавливаем саму 1с 8.0.13.32" (из файла "ReadMe.txt")
> Как устанавливать "саму 1с 8.0"?
> Распаковал архивы, получил папку "Accounting_1.6.3.2", в ней папка "setup", в ней файлы:
> "setup.exe"; "ReadMe.txt"; "VerInfo.txt"; "1cv8.efd".
> Жму  "setup.exe", получаем в "Program Files" папку "1Cv81", в ней
> "tmplts", в ней "1c", в ней "Accounting", в ней "1_6_3_2", в ней нет исполняемых файлов "*.exe". Я так понимаю, что надо что-то делать с файлами "*.cf", "*.dt", "*.mft".
> Так что с ними надо делать!?:confused:

----------


## Михаил Волков

Очень нужна "Рарус-Автотранспорт сетевая 5.43", на http://ifolder.ru/1009690 файл удален!?

----------


## andak

Пять дней пытаюсь получить ответ на, наверно, простой вопрос!
Проблему, вроде, описал достаточно подробно.
Что, никто помочь не может!?:mad:

----------


## allairodor

Файлы "*.cf", "*.dt", "*.mft" - относятся к КОНФИГУРАЦИИ. Очевидно, проблема в том, что скачанные тобой архивы НЕ СОДЕРЖАТ дистрибутива самой ПЛАТФОРМЫ 1С81.
Чтобы 1С работала, должна быть ПЛАТФОРМА и КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ. Установлены они могут быть независимо друг от друга. Примерно как редактор Word и текстовый документ.
ИЩИ ДИСТРИБУТИВ ПЛАТФОРМЫ 1С81

----------


## andak

*allairodor*
Спасибо за разьяснение.

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Так я же писал:


Это шаблоны создания новых баз для бухгалтерии 8: демо и пустой рабочей, т.е. запускаешь платформу 1С8.1.10.50 (если есть!?), нажимаешь кн. "Добавить", выбираешь "Создать новую ИБ", и должны появлявиться эти шаблоны 1.6.3.2!
Но как я понял проблема в отсутствии дистрибутива платформы (217Мб) или эмулятора?:rolleyes: 
(а я кстати ищу конфу: Рарус-Автотранспорт 5)

----------


## andak

> Это шаблоны создания новых баз для бухгалтерии 8: демо и пустой рабочей, т.е. запускаешь платформу 1С8.1.10.50 (если есть!?), нажимаешь кн. "Добавить", выбираешь "Создать новую ИБ", и должны появлявиться эти шаблоны 1.6.3.2!
> Но как я понял проблема в отсутствии дистрибутива платформы (217Мб) или эмулятора?:rolleyes: 
> (а я кстати ищу конфу: Рарус-Автотранспорт 5)


Видимо так...
Эмулятор - это файлы "*.reg"? Если да, то они у меня есть.
Правда 64 битный архив по ссылке от *Nep*а был запаролен.
Я скачивал по ссылке, опять же *Nep*а, дистрибутив размером 186Мб под названием "Accounting_1.6.3.2".



> 1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия". Номер релиза: 1.6.3.2 (Установка) от 23.10.2007
> часть 1 (50.27мб) 4e6950b4f816f735c9a24fce2ce6b985 *Accounting_1.6.3.2.part1.rar
> часть 2 (50.27мб) 7f48e4a3c3c7887a92fbb9f1de84dacc *Accounting_1.6.3.2.part2.rar
> часть 3 (50.27мб) 6568a5cb96335d578826beac072da823 *Accounting_1.6.3.2.part3.rar
> часть 4 (50.23мб) [s]12aeb0a1cd855b4921895c650c8808c0 *Accounting_1.6.3.2.part4.rar зеркало
> 
> 
> *Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 релиз: 1.6.5.4 от 21.01.2008*
> Можно обновится с версий 1.5.21.2, 1.5.22.2, 1.5.22.3, 1.6.3.2 и 1.6.4.7
> ...


Вроде написано: "Полная установка"....:confused:

----------


## andak

Если есть у кого нужный дистрибутив, ссылкните пожалуйста...:)

----------


## fil666999

Слышал есть программа для загрузки регламентированных отчетов , и ключи к ней. Куда тыкатсься? Кто вкурсе прошу поделиться информацией или скинуть ссылку на fil@localtel.ru

----------


## titan79

*народ подскажите есть у кого небудь отчетность под 1Сv77  за 1-й квартал 2008 года очень надо
*

----------


## Михаил Волков

> *народ подскажите есть у кого небудь отчетность под 1Сv77 за 1-й квартал 2008 года очень надо*


Есть, могу сбросить на мыло, всего 2,7 метра (это не платформа 1Сv8.1 под 300 м.:) )

----------


## titan79

скинь плиз очень надо на мыло winkiller79@mail.ri

----------


## titan79

cкинь плиз очень надо на мыло winkiller79@mail.ru

----------


## niccck

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь 1С Бухгалтерия Профессиональная версия 6.0
Просто такая проблема -- на одном компе стоит такая бухгалтерия с рабочей базой. Надо срочно перенесмти на другой комп, а инсталяшка потерялась. И кстати как перенести базу -- просто скопировать?
Спасибо

----------


## andak

> Есть, могу сбросить на мыло, всего 2,7 метра (это не платформа 1Сv8.1 под 300 м.:) )


А что, 300 м. для тебя много?:D

----------


## Михаил Волков

Пробовал выложить в файловый архив на http://nextmail.ru/sto/storage.phtml?u=47f1f40c57fe2&, но там ограничение на длину файлов 50 Мб, а Data1.cab весит 214 Мб, 1cv8.efd - 195 Мб. И стоит эта перекачка по 3 руб. за метр (внеш. трафик). Когда найду (или подскажет кто) ананимный сервер из списка http://www.internettelecom.ru/Abonen.../net_city.html, где по 0.1 за метр (внутригородской трафик), тогда остальное выложу.

----------


## Михаил Волков

Не правильно ссылку дал, правильная ссылка http://mv.nextmail.ru/V8.dst/V8CONFI...FORM/setup.ini, но там не все!

----------


## andak

> Пробовал выложить в файловый архив на http://nextmail.ru/sto/storage.phtml?u=47f1f40c57fe2&, но там ограничение на длину файлов 50 Мб, а Data1.cab весит 214 Мб, 1cv8.efd - 195 Мб. И стоит эта перекачка по 3 руб. за метр (внеш. трафик). Когда найду (или подскажет кто) ананимный сервер из списка http://www.internettelecom.ru/Abonen.../net_city.html, где по 0.1 за метр (внутригородской трафик), тогда остальное выложу.


Ставишь WinRAR(архиватор). Нажимаешь правой кнопкой мыши на папке с нужным дистрибутивом, далее в контекстном меню:
WinRAR-->
Добавить в архив-->
откроется диалоговое окно. На вкладке "Общие" выбираешь:
"Формат архива" - RAR
"Метод сжатия" - максимальный
"Разделить на тома размером (в байтах)" - "50 mb" (так и пишешь, только без кавычек)
Ставишь галочки:
"Создать непрерывный архив"
"Добавить информацию для восстановления"
На вкладке "Дополнительно" нажимаешь кнопочку "Параметры сжатия".
"Основной алгоритм сжатия" "Ракзмер словаря, Кб" - выбираешь "4096"
Далее, жмёшь ОК.
На выходе получаешь файлы "*.rar" по 50 Мб.
Далее заливаешь на бесплатный файлообменник.
Или у тебя "исходящий" трафик тоже платный?
Если бесплатный, то сделай ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!:)

----------


## andak

ананимный сервер из списка http://www.internettelecom.ru/Abonen.../net_city.html

В списке внутригородских сетей есть "Уралсвязьинформ" - это мой провайдер. Сейчас гляну, вроде долны у нас быть какие-то файлообменники (бесплатные)...

----------


## andak

Хм.. Странно. Ни один из IP "Уралсвязьинформ" из этого списка не открывается...

----------


## andak

Чего-то я вообще ни один Айпипшник из списка открыть не могу..

----------


## ...

Уважаемые, http://buh.ru/newsDescr-3624 нет случайно у кого-нибудь. Там комплект 08q1004 форм регламентированной отчетности от 27.03.2008 за I квартал 2008 года для типовых конфигураций "Бухгалтерский учет", "Налогоплательщик", "Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия", Комплексная конфигурация, "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя", "Упрощенная система налогообложения" для "1С:Предприятия 7.7"
Спасибо.

----------


## Михаил Волков

Странно, может Пермь не входит в "Эл. город Екатеринбург"?!:cool: Недостающие большие файлы я разбил arj, сбросил туда же, на mv.nextmail.ru, по поводу "скачки файлов" сюда писать не следует - тема не та, но если где то найдешь конфу "1Сv8 Рарус: Управление автотранспортом" дай знать на mv@nextmail.ru или ICQ: 426251785.

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Уважаемые, http://buh.ru/newsDescr-3624 нет случайно у кого-нибудь. Там комплект 08q1004 форм регламентированной отчетности от 27.03.2008 за I квартал 2008 года для типовых конфигураций "Бухгалтерский учет", "Налогоплательщик", "Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия", Комплексная конфигурация, "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя", "Упрощенная система налогообложения" для "1С:Предприятия 7.7"
> Спасибо.


Этот комплект 08q1004 1С на свой сайт еще не выложила, а ИТС придет не ранее 10 апреля!

----------


## kounshin

Господа.  Поделитесь Камином 3.0.24, пожалуйста.

----------


## ...

> Уважаемые, http://buh.ru/newsDescr-3624 нет случайно у кого-нибудь. Там комплект 08q1004 форм регламентированной отчетности от 27.03.2008 за I квартал 2008 года для типовых конфигураций "Бухгалтерский учет", "Налогоплательщик", "Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия", Комплексная конфигурация, "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя", "Упрощенная система налогообложения" для "1С:Предприятия 7.7"
> Спасибо.


Накопал в инете http://natahaus.ifolder.ru/5919181

----------


## [Dm1triy]

Народ, нужны конфигурации Библиотека вуза, Школьная библиотека,Библиотека колледжа. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## demondsh

> Есть, могу сбросить на мыло, всего 2,7 метра (это не платформа 1Сv8.1 под 300 м.:) )


А для 1С 7.7 упрощенки нет?

----------


## Михаил Волков

Нет, диск ИТС приносят после 10-го числа. Может нужна не отчетность 08q1004 для УСН, сама Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.157?

----------


## titan79

народ подскажите как установить отчетность за 1-й квартал 08 года от 25,03,08 а то я его ставлю через регламентированные отчеты а он остается таким как был первый вариант отчетности

----------


## Михаил Волков

> А для 1С 7.7 упрощенки нет?


Принесли ИТС (не ожидал сегодня), обновление 08q1004 для УСН выложил на http://mv.nextmail.ru/Forms.new/B77/...Usn/RP08Q1.TXT:cool:

----------


## Nep

и так:
регламентированная отчётность за 1-й квартал 2008г.
Общая 	08q1004 	_http://rapidshare.com/files/103024597/General_08q1004.rar    
УСН 	08q1004 	_http://rapidshare.com/files/103028440/USN_08q1004.rar    
ПБОЮЛ 	08q1003 	_http://rapidshare.com/files/103026426/PBUL_08q1004.rar    
Общая 	08q1003 	_http://rapidshare.com/files/93467878/08q1003_GNR.rar    
УСН 	08q1003 	_http://rapidshare.com/files/93469607/08q1003_USN.rar    
ПБОЮЛ 	08q1002 	_http://rapidshare.com/files/93467870/08q1002_PBUL.rar  

==============================================




> Принесли ИТС (не ожидал сегодня), обновление 08q1004 для УСН выложил на http://mv.nextmail.ru/Forms.new/B77/...Usn/RP08Q1.TXT


это не отчётность а аннотация к ней.




> народ подскажите как установить отчетность за 1-й квартал 08 года от 25,03,08 а то я его ставлю через регламентированные отчеты а он остается таким как был первый вариант отчетности


смотри пост выше...!!!
в аннотации есть описание установки

----------


## Михаил Волков

> это не отчётность а аннотация к ней.
> 
> 
> смотри пост выше...!!!
> в аннотации есть описание установки


... и все остальное в том же каталоге USN, загрузить отчетность можно с любого exe, например с http://mv.nextmail.ru/Forms.new/B77/...sn/SERVICE.EXE

----------


## krak7

> ... и все остальное в том же каталоге USN, загрузить отчетность можно с любого exe, например с http://mv.nextmail.ru/Forms.new/B77/...sn/SERVICE.EXE


что ты выкладываеш один файлик, надо выкладывать всю директорию в которой лежат все екзешники. А то что запустить можно с любого екзешника это понятно. Только один екзешник не несёт в себе всю отчётность. Надеюсь я понятно обьяснил.

----------


## Nep

to *Михаил Волков*
никто не сможет просмотреть содержимое веб каталога, так что не может скачать отчётность...
выложи ссылки на все файлы тогда.

----------


## Nologin

И что, на свежеипеченном диске кроме отчетности больше ничего нового нет? Неверю...

----------


## Михаил Волков

> to *Михаил Волков*
> никто не сможет просмотреть содержимое веб каталога, так что не может скачать отчётность...
> выложи ссылки на все файлы тогда.


Да, есть такой недостаток ФХ:( , впредь буду выкладовать одним архивом. А для тех, кому еще нужно обновление для УСН, и готов скачивать по одному файлу, то список exe-файлов приведен в http://mv.nextmail.ru/Forms.new/B77/...sn/LOADLST.TXT, кроме exe-файлов в этом же Usn-каталоге есть: RP08Q1.DOS, RP08Q1.TXT и VER.ID.
По поводу что есть _"на свежеипеченном диске"_ см. http://mv.nextmail.ru/Перечень релизов 2008.doc

----------


## BARS1969

> народ подскажите как установить отчетность за 1-й квартал 08 года от 25,03,08 а то я его ставлю через регламентированные отчеты а он остается таким как был первый вариант отчетности


Для тех кто в танке: Справа 4-я сверху пиктограмма (востановить исходный список). ок.

----------


## Михаил Волков

> И что, на свежеипеченном диске кроме отчетности больше ничего нового нет? Неверю...


Список релизов http://mv.nextmail.ru/Перечень_релизов_2008.mht, что конкретно интересует? Народ, у кого есть конфигурация "1С8-Рарус: Управление автотранспортом"? Очень посмотреть хочется, а так-же Тестовая версия конфигурации "Управление розничной торговлей" (или обменяться рег. данными с УПП на УТ или "Комплект прикладных решений" по ICQ 426-251-785)

----------


## Nologin

> Список релизов http://mv.nextmail.ru/Перечень_релизов_2008.mht, что конкретно интересует? Народ, у кого есть конфигурация "1С8-Рарус: Управление автотранспортом"? Очень посмотреть хочется, а так-же Тестовая версия конфигурации "Управление розничной торговлей" (или обменяться рег. данными с УПП на УТ или "Комплект прикладных решений" по ICQ 426-251-785)


Меня Украинские конфиги более интересуют. Спасибо.

----------


## ...

Уважаемые, есть у кого-нибудь релиз 7.70.282 конфигурации "Зарплата + Кадры" (ред. 2.3) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".
Спасибо.

----------


## ...

> Уважаемые, есть у кого-нибудь релиз 7.70.282 конфигурации "Зарплата + Кадры" (ред. 2.3) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".
> Спасибо.


Нашёл http://rs261.rapidshare.com/files/98...2.1000000k.rar

----------


## Acbos

Очень нужно обновление "Бухгалтерия для Украины 8, редакция 1.1 (за 09.04.08 ) номер версии 1.1.3.2

Если у кого-то есть -дайте ссылку пожалуйста.

----------


## VladimirPLM

По ссылке для обработки 
"Обработка для экспорта реестра налоговых накладных из 1С в Бэст-звит" находится битый архив. А эта обработочка мне ой как нужна, помогите найти плиз!

----------


## gold-bag

Ищется конфигурация "Компьютерная фирма" v01.01.41 и выше

автор Рубанов

----------


## net_toxic

Помогите найти конфигурацию "Управление торговлей" под движок 8.0.6.3!!!
Пытался ставить конфигу 8,10,1,10, пишет: "Структура конфигурации не совместима с текущей версией программы"

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Помогите найти конфигурацию "Управление торговлей" под движок 8.0.6.3!!!
> Пытался ставить конфигу 8,10,1,10, пишет: "Структура конфигурации не совместима с текущей версией программы"


Не пойму, что ищешь, старую платформу или старую конфу?:confused: Из свежих у меня есть платформа 8.1.11.67 и конфа УТ 10.3.3.3, а есть еще тестовые конфигурации УТ 10.3.4.4 и УРТ (розница) 1.0.2.1, которые я тоже ищу.:rolleyes:

----------


## bardak

> Не пойму, что ищешь, старую платформу или старую конфу?:confused: Из свежих у меня есть платформа 8.1.11.67 и конфа УТ 10.3.3.3, а есть еще тестовые конфигурации УТ 10.3.4.4 и УРТ (розница) 1.0.2.1, которые я тоже ищу.:rolleyes:


  Доброе время суток. Пожалуйста, сбрось на мыло bardak@pisem.net ссылку на платформу 8.1.11.67... Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Доброе время суток. Пожалуйста, сбрось на мыло bardak@pisem.net ссылку на платформу 8.1.11.67... Заранее благодарен.


Полный релиз платформы 8.1.11.67 для Windows (32-битная версия) находится в 5-и томном архиве: http://mv.nextmail.ru/V8.dst/PLATFOR...6/PLATFORM.ARJ - A04;
64-битная версия находится в 2-х томном архиве: http://mv.nextmail.ru/V8.dst/PLATFOR...4/PLATFORM.ARJ - A01.
Вчера 1С http://www.1c.ru/rus/support/release/ выложела: 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница" Редакция 1.0 релиз 1.0.2.4, кто нибудь скачал? Поделитесь! Скинте на mv@nextmail.ru

----------


## iriska_rijik

Кто-нибудь знаком с проблемой перехода с 6ой версии на 8ую!?
как можно перекинуть данные из справочников 6ой в 8ую!
мож есть где конверотор, скиньте ссылку.

Благодарю! :)

----------


## net_toxic

> Не пойму, что ищешь, старую платформу или старую конфу?:confused: Из свежих у меня есть платформа 8.1.11.67 и конфа УТ 10.3.3.3, а есть еще тестовые конфигурации УТ 10.3.4.4 и УРТ (розница) 1.0.2.1, которые я тоже ищу.:rolleyes:


Ну поделись как нибудь уж! Если не трудно конечно =)
Дело в том что я нашел какуюто старую платформу, а вот конфигурацию УТ под эту платформу найти не смог. Всегда работал на 7.7, вот заставляют ставить 8.0 или 8.1. Вообще насколько сильно различаются конфигурации и язык этих платформ? Надо бы на неё хотябы посмотреть! Как в инете будешь вот мая ася (593257), напиши. Договоримся может

----------


## CrazyVano

Помогите плиз нужна полная конфигурация (не обновление) для 8.0 Бухгалтерия предприятия начиная с 1.5.17 включительно (т.е. 1.5.17 или 1.5.18 и т.д.) стоит база с конфигурацие 1.5.16 есть все обновления начиная с 1.5.19 но для обновления моя конфигурация должна быть не меньше 1.5.17 или 1.5.18 Спасибо заранее

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Ну поделись как нибудь уж! Если не трудно конечно =)
> Дело в том что я нашел какуюто старую платформу, а вот конфигурацию УТ под эту платформу найти не смог. Всегда работал на 7.7, вот заставляют ставить 8.0 или 8.1. Вообще насколько сильно различаются конфигурации и язык этих платформ? Надо бы на неё хотябы посмотреть! Как в инете будешь вот мая ася (593257), напиши. Договоримся может


Ссылку на архив полного релиза платформы 8.1.11.67 я давал чуть выше 16.04.2008, конфа есть УТ 10.3.3.3, но я ее обновлял с 10.2.11.3, не гарантирую, что демо-база полная. Пиши что конкретно надо демо-база или только конфа на ICQ 426-251-785, вечером скину в ФХ. Ищу конфигурацию "Розница 8" 1.0.2.4, интересно на майском ИТС она будет, можно ее как Фронт-офис на POS-системы ставить?! Не отказался бы посматреть Далион и Астор на 1Cv8!

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Помогите плиз нужна полная конфигурация (не обновление) для 8.0 Бухгалтерия предприятия начиная с 1.5.17 включительно (т.е. 1.5.17 или 1.5.18 и т.д.) стоит база с конфигурацие 1.5.16 есть все обновления начиная с 1.5.19 но для обновления моя конфигурация должна быть не меньше 1.5.17 или 1.5.18 Спасибо заранее


Есть обновление http://mv.nextmail.ru/V8.dst/V8CONFI...3/1.5.17.3.ZIP, если база не рабочая, а демо, то могу дать полный релиз 1.6.3.2!

----------


## Nep

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия"


*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 релиз: 1.6.7.3 от 17.04.2008*
Можно обновится с версий 1.5.22.2, 1.5.22.3, 1.6.5.2, 1.6.5.3, 1.6.5.4, 1.6.6.8
Обновление Проф [55358 KB] -> (rapidshare.com) 
Обновление Базовая [55772 KB] -> (rapidshare.com) 

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 релиз: 1.6.6.8 от 03.04.2008*
Можно обновится с версий 1.5.22.2, 1.5.22.3, 1.6.5.2, 1.6.5.3, 1.6.5.4
Обновление Проф [55358 KB] -> (rapidshare.com) 
Обновление Базовая [55463 KB] -> (rapidshare.com) 

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 релиз: 1.6.5.4 от 21.01.2008*
Можно обновится с версий 1.5.21.2, 1.5.22.2, 1.5.22.3, 1.6.3.2 и 1.6.4.7
Обновление [45796 KB] -> (rapidshare.com) (депозит) 

*Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 релиз: 1.6.3.2 от 23.10.2007*
Можно обновится с версий 1.5.17.3, 1.5.18.4, 1.5.19.6, 1.5.20.2
Полная установка Часть 1 [102760 KB] -> (rapidshare.com) 
Полная установка Часть 2 [92316 KB] -> (rapidshare.com)

----------


## P()mk@

_Название: Рарус-Автосалон+Автозапчасти+Авт  осервис 2.14.rar
Размер: 12.37 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009680=-
............
Название: Рарус-Автозапчасти+Автошины 3.11.rar
Размер: 5.24 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009685=-

Название: Рарус-Автозапчасти+Автошины 3.28.rar
Размер: 1.42 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1009686=-_

*2 NEP* Перезалейте, пожалуйста, указанные выше конфигурации. На iFolder'е они уже удалены...

----------


## Nep

> [I]
> *2 NEP* Перезалейте, пожалуйста, указанные выше конфигурации. На iFolder'е они уже удалены...


Готовлю ссылки, скоро будут

немного обновлений по теме:
07.04.08  1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Проф. Типовая конфигуpация UPDATE 7.70.498

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Готовлю ссылки, скоро будут


Может найдется и конфигурация "1С-Рарус: Управление автотранспортом 8"?

----------


## CrazyVano

> Есть обновление http://mv.nextmail.ru/V8.dst/V8CONFI...3/1.5.17.3.ZIP, если база не рабочая, а демо, то могу дать полный релиз 1.6.3.2!


спасибо за ссылку, но это конфигурация для платформы 8.1 а мне нужно для 8.0.... помогите плиз, вешаюсь :eek:

----------


## Михаил Волков

> спасибо за ссылку, но это конфигурация для платформы 8.1 а мне нужно для 8.0.... помогите плиз, вешаюсь :eek:


Тогда http://mv.nextmail.ru/V8.dst/V8CONFI...3/1.5.17.3.ZIP:)

----------


## dddave777

Помогите плиз . Нужен  релиз 7.70.623 типовая для бюджетных учреждений. Также ищу обработчики для переноса справочников, документов и остатков с одной конфы в другую.
Спасибо.

----------


## Nep

> Нужен  релиз 7.70.623 типовая для бюджетных учреждений.


*Update тут*

----------


## x3mall

Люди у кого есть
Аналит: Учет медицинских услуг. Конфигурация для 1С:Предприятия 8.1 ее код ANALIT38
или «1С-Рарус: Амбулатория»

----------


## vigor05

Приветик, интересует наличие конфы, обновлений и т.д. для 1 С Бухгалтерия для Украины 8.0 ии 7,7 "Украина", в свою очередь буду сильно признателен!

----------


## vigor05

:eek: ИИ? Живые на форуме присутствуют))))

----------


## Tank40

Может у кого есть зарплата КАМИН 3.0 ?

----------


## Acrobat

> конвертация данных
> http://rapidshare.com/files/14547294...etup.1024k.rar 
> 
> пароль на архив: ru-board



Не работает ссылка, файл удален. Перезалейте пожалуйста, или на мыло karabinosh@gmail.com киньте. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Nep

> Не работает ссылка, файл удален. Перезалейте пожалуйста, или на мыло karabinosh@gmail.com киньте. Заранее спасибо!


*конвертация данных 2.0.21.1*
*Обновление*

*Полная установка*

----------


## Acrobat

> *конвертация данных 2.0.21.1*
> *Обновление*
> 
> *Полная установка*


Большое спасибо! Извините за возможно глупый вопрос, а нет ли такой конфигурации для 7.7? (А то мне нужно перекинуть данные (справочники) из УСН в ЗиК)...

----------


## Nep

а она вообще была такая для 7.7? просто не помню.

из упрощёнки вроде просто выгрузка есть

----------


## Acrobat

> а она вообще была такая для 7.7? просто не помню.
> 
> из упрощёнки вроде просто выгрузка есть


Там (в УСН) есть выгрузка в ЗиК, но похоже что она не переносит справочники. :confused: Пробовал использовать обработку V77Exp.ert из такой конфигурации как Вы выложили, но она требует файл правил, который, как я понял создается какраз при помощи кофигурации "конвертация" для 7.7. V77Exp.ert можно использовать только имея этот файл правил.  Если я чего-то недопонимаю подскажите пожалуйста.

Я так понял что мне надо что-то типа 1С:Конвертация данных 7.7 (7.70.132)... Просто я сомневаюсь что если я повешу конфу на 8-ку, с помощью ее создам эти правила то они сгодятся для   V77Exp.ert и будут корректно работать в 7.7 УСН...

----------


## Nep

*1С:Конвертация данных 7.7 (7.70.132)
*
*скачать*

----------


## Acrobat

> *1С:Конвертация данных 7.7 (7.70.132)
> *
> *скачать*



!   C:\Documents and Settings\karabin\Рабочий стол\cdconf132.1000000k(2).rar: Ошибка CRC в R770132\ConvData.zip. Файл поврежден
!   C:\Documents and Settings\karabin\Рабочий стол\cdconf132.1000000k(2).rar: Неожиданный конец архива
Это то что нужно, но оно не распаковывается...:mad: Вернее распаковывается но не инсталится...

----------


## Nep

Тогда забираем это:

*1С:Конвертация данных 7.7 (7.70.139)*
*Скачать*

----------


## Acrobat

> Тогда забираем это:
> 
> *1С:Конвертация данных 7.7 (7.70.139)*
> *Скачать*



Похоже это то что надо. Буду пробовать. Спасибо большое!:)

----------


## Rext06

Нет ли у кого 1C-Рарус: Ресторан + Бар + Кафе 1.5 для Украины. Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Newin

> Нет ли у кого 1C-Рарус: Ресторан + Бар + Кафе 1.5 для Украины. Буду очень благодарен.


Присоединяюсь, только мне желательно для России

----------


## Limon2503

Товарищи, очень бы хотелось поиметь у себя 1C:CRM ПРОФ
Это разработка Рарурс для платформы 1С 8.1
Вместе с Управлением Торговли должно быть супер ... только вот пока нашел платформу и УТ - поставил работают, а вот СRM не найти ... у кого есть помогите.

----------


## vitaliyua

> Товарищи, очень бы хотелось поиметь у себя 1C:CRM ПРОФ


Где-то совсем недавно встречал.. А не напомнишь про что это?

----------


## Limon2503

"1С:CRM ПРОФ" - совместное решение фирмы "1С" и компании"1С-Рарус", предназначенное для автоматизации процессов взаимоотношений с клиентами, помогающее организовать эффективную работу отделов продаж, маркетинга, сервисного обслуживания на всех этапах взаимодействия с клиентами.

есть уже сведенное решение
"1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)" включает платформу "1С:Предприятие 8.1", объединенную конфигурацию  "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)"

----------


## vitaliyua

> "1С:CRM ПРОФ"


Всё, всё, вспомнил, но вот где именно видел, не помню. Выкладывали, ссылки, а на каком именно сайте - хоть убей. Ну, если обнадёжил...:)

----------


## sbaranov

Никому не попадалась конфигурация?
"ДЕЛОВОЕ ДОСЬЕ. Оргтехника"

----------


## ctx

Смета плюс 3.х локальная конфигурация для 1с:вер 7.7 где найти?

----------


## Xploid

Доброе время суток! У кого -нить есть внешняя обработка для переноса данных из Камин 1.2 в Камин 3.0И Горю...просто...

----------


## Nep

> Нет ли у кого 1C-Рарус: Ресторан + Бар + Кафе 1.5 для Украины. Буду очень благодарен.


*скачать тут*

пока без лекарства, ищем варианты обхода защиты

----------


## Nep

*Info.dat Июнь 2008 г.*
скачать
зеркало #1
зеркало #2
*Набор для использования : июньский info.dat + обработка для скачивания типовых конфигураций России и Украины + инструкция как с помощью info.dat обновлять 7.7 типовые конфигурации и регламентированые отчеты.*
скачать
зеркало #1
зеркало #2

----------


## banana

Доброго времени суток.
А не завалялось ли у кого vusb *дампа ключа* для *x64* версии сервера 1С предприятия 8.1 ? (сам vusb драйвер вроде нашёл, дампы ключей на клиентские лицензии и серверные x86_32 лицензии адаптированные под использование с x64 vusb driver тоже нашёл. Но нужно завести именно x86_64 версию 1с 8.1).

----------


## tanir

> Полный релиз платформы 8.1.11.67 для Windows (32-битная версия) находится в 5-и томном архиве: http://mv.nextmail.ru/V8.dst/PLATFOR...6/PLATFORM.ARJ - A04;
> 64-битная версия находится в 2-х томном архиве: http://mv.nextmail.ru/V8.dst/PLATFOR...4/PLATFORM.ARJ - A01.
> Вчера 1С http://www.1c.ru/rus/support/release/ выложела: 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница" Редакция 1.0 релиз 1.0.2.4, кто нибудь скачал? Поделитесь! Скинте на mv@nextmail.ru


Главный архив битый-нет связи с остальными

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Главный архив битый-нет связи с остальными


Для распаковки архива надо использовать свежий ARJ (не ниже 2.70) или встроенный в Total Commander 6 http://mv.nextmail.ru/totalcmd_6.01_xp.exe. Для не сторонников ARJ есть RAR архивы: http://mv.nextmail.ru/V8.dst/PLATFOR...form.part1.rar - Platform.part5.rar

----------


## Михаил Волков

Народ, у кого есть посвежее конфигурация 1С-Рарус "Управление Автотранспортом", желательно 3.0.2.9? Поделитесь! Прислали мне тут старенькую 1.0.1.1 за 2005 год, она встраеваемая в БП, УТ, УПП, и не стыкуется с новыми релизами этих конфигураций.

----------


## ltv005

Нет-ли у кого-нибудь 1С-Рарус: Сборник рецептур с лекарством? Кто может помогите.

----------


## AIRDAN

Нужна помошь.
Не ставится Vusbbus.sys на windows server 2008 x64 RTM.
ставил как на русскую ось, так и на англицкую.
Перепробывал все эмуляторы которые рекомендуют для w2k3 x64, для vista x64, для W2K8, какие только на рыл по всему инету (нарыл и тут и на ru-board.com и еще где нашел).
Результат один и тот же. - драйвер устанавливается и в диспечере устройств виден, но со значком восклицательного знака (Не удалось загрузить драйвер этого устройства, возможно драйвер поврежден или отсутствует (код 39)).

----------


## Maks.spb

Нужна помощь, ищу 1c_25.7_7 в msi? может кто знает где найти?

----------


## ChelSlava

Кто нить может мне посоветовать конфигурацию для ЦТО по обслуживанию ККМ?

----------


## lezginspb

Здравствуйте! 
Очень нужна конфигурация Рарус:Общепит 6 с обходом защиты!
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ltv005

> Здравствуйте! 
> Очень нужна конфигурация Рарус:Общепит 6 с обходом защиты!
> Заранее спасибо!


http://rapidshare.com/files/12258253...t_emu.zip.html

----------


## lezginspb

> http://rapidshare.com/files/12258253...t_emu.zip.html


ltv005, вы пробовали, у вас работает?
у меня выдает "ошибка инициализации защищенных функций"...:(

----------


## ltv005

А вы файл 1cv7.md заменили?

----------


## lezginspb

> А вы файл 1cv7.md заменили?


Заменил, отличие только то, что в модуле закоментировано загрузка внешней компоненты при начале работы системы и соотвественно конфигурация открывается, а самое вкусное все равно не работает, т.е. провести документ План-Меню (выпуск продукции) нельзя и еще пару функций нельзя сделать, без этого все остальное почти стандартная бухгалтерия.
Вам все равно спасибо, за то что отозвались помочь! :) 
Мне надо было правильно задать вопрос:
Ищу эмулятор ключа Smartkey фирмы Eutron для конфигурации Рарус-Общепит 6. Спасибо!

----------


## Lorissel

Всем привет! Нужна конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.157.

----------


## johnsm

http://81.176.70.59/download?id=1801087

усн 7.70.157

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Заменил, отличие только то, что в модуле закоментировано загрузка внешней компоненты при начале работы системы и соотвественно конфигурация открывается, а самое вкусное все равно не работает... ...без этого все остальное почти стандартная бухгалтерия.
> Вам все равно спасибо, за то что отозвались помочь! :) 
> Мне надо было правильно задать вопрос:
> Ищу эмулятор ключа Smartkey фирмы Eutron для конфигурации Рарус-Общепит 6. Спасибо!


Это предположение, или действительно такие эмуляторы существуют? Я считал, что _обойти защиту_ можно лишь самому написать _самое вкусное_. Но для этого, как минимум, нужен более полный пример, чем дает Рарус в демо. Или то _самое вкусное_ зашитое во внешнюю компоненту, это лишь часть защиты?

----------


## Lorissel

Огромное спасибо! Здорово, что есть люди добрые!!!

----------


## lezginspb

> Это предположение, или действительно такие эмуляторы существуют? Я считал, что _обойти защиту_ можно лишь самому написать _самое вкусное_. Но для этого, как минимум, нужен более полный пример, чем дает Рарус в демо. Или то _самое вкусное_ зашитое во внешнюю компоненту, это лишь часть защиты?


Эмулятор сам не встречал, но в природе говорят есть, на форумах умеющие говорят, если сделать дамп ключа, то эмулятор сделать смогут. По поводу самому написать самое вкусное, можно, но на то нужны трудо-временные затраты, а их нет. Мне нужны только две функции глОпределитьЧтоПроизвести  () и глТаблицаФильтроватьПоУсл  овию() вшитые в dll-ку.

----------


## ltv005

Дайте кто-нибудь платформу 1с 8.1, пожалуйста.

----------


## AIRDAN

Для 2008 server x64 ломалку для 1с8 еще не придумали И?

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Дайте кто-нибудь платформу 1с 8.1, пожалуйста.


8.1.11.67 http://mv.nextmail.ru/V8.dst/PLATFOR...form.part1.rar - Platform.part5.rar или http://mv.nextmail.ru/V8.dst/PLATFOR...6/PLATFORM.ARJ - PLATFORM.A04; для 64 разрядной http://mv.nextmail.ru/V8.dst/PLATFOR...4/PLATFORM.ARJ - PLATFORM.A01

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Эмулятор сам не встречал, но в природе говорят есть, на форумах умеющие говорят, если сделать дамп ключа, то эмулятор сделать смогут...


Предположим, я могу на время получить ключ (для УАП, УСО). Как снять с него дамп, и сделать эмулятор? (Хотя бы подскажи умельцев, или форум, где они сидят, стукни на 426-251-785)

----------


## ltv005

1С-Рарус: Общепит 8 Проф

http://rapidshare.com/files/12337845...Fuck_.rar.html

----------


## romchik23

Помогите плиз!! На работе стоит 1 C 7,7, сетевая версия, 10 клмпьютеров используют 1 С, базы находятся на сервере, пришел новый кадровик, попросил чтоб я ему установил 1 С, установить я еще может установлю, а как мне вбить его  учетную запись в базу, т.е чтоб при открытии программа просила его имя и пароль, как мне его зарегестрировать в 1 СИ  Зараннее благодарю!

----------


## MGD_

народ подскажите где можно взять демонстрационную конфигурацию(для обучения) 1С Бухгалтерия 8,0

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Помогите плиз!! На работе стоит 1 C 7,7, сетевая версия,... пришел новый кадровик, ..., как мне его зарегестрировать в 1 СИ Зараннее благодарю!


В 1С7.7 учетные записи не связаны с сетевыми, хранятся и создаются в конфигураторе "Администрирование/Пользователи". Чтобы задать, сменить пароль надо кликнуть по "замку" над списком пользователей.

----------


## AlexBrown

> народ подскажите где можно взять демонстрационную конфигурацию(для обучения) 1С Бухгалтерия 8,0


Действительно 8.0? не 8.1? Советую таки 8.1, "восемь-ноль" лишь ущербное дитя навроде 7.5.

Где взять? До смешного просто - у франча.
Версия для обучения программиста стоит 540 руб.,
а для обучения бухгалтера вообще 270 руб.

Деньги совершенно смешные, если учесть, что для обучения нужна не столько сама программа (релизы и кряки есть в этой ветке),
сколько лежащие в коробке *книжки* и диски с примерами.
Поверьте, оно того действительно стоит!

----------


## 1XTR

Есть у кого конфига 1.6.9.4 для бух.предприятия?

----------


## dr_drunk

Народ, очень нужен хасп емуль на 1С8.1 для Win XP x64.
Если у кого есть скиньте пожалуйста)

----------


## CrazyRoot

Народ, подскажите плиз существует ли платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 25 и позднее,  с возможностью администратитвной установки ? а то голова кругом уже идет от количества информации

----------


## acpav

Нужна *Бухгалтерія 7.7. Базова версія для України редакція 2.5. 7.70.268*

----------


## BARS1969

> Нужна *Бухгалтерія 7.7. Базова версія для України редакція 2.5. 7.70.268*


Забирай http://www.rapidshare.ru/718739

----------


## acpav

Спасибо. Там изменен план счетов и добавлена печать доверенностей не на бланках.

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Сообщение от Михаил Волков
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от nextua
> 
> ...


А тебя самого "Автотранспорт" интересует? Встретилось: Управление автотранспортом, редакция 3
http://rapidshare.com/files/93356854/%20UAT81_3_0_1_3.rar (на http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=35&topic=39327&start=240)
1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом", версия 3.0.1.3 - полная версия, требующая ключа http://ifolder.ru/5800438, + Руководство пользователя "1С: Управление автотранспортом" http://rarus.ru/products/soft/rarus/vehicles-control/v1/1c-rarus-vehicles-control-v1-manual.pdf, формат - pdf, размер - 0,9 Mb. Информация и другие материалы по программе лежат здесь: http://rarus.ru/products/soft/159/, далее 1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом", редакция 3.0. http://rapidshare.com/files/126044937/UAT_updsetup_3.0.2.9.rar версия 3.0.2.9 (Обновление) от 29.05.2008 [9.75 mb], и 1С:Предприятие 8.0 Конфигурация "Управление Автотранспортом" Номер релиза: 2.0.6.3 (cf - файл, отвязанный от ключа) от 16.01.2007 [5.66 mb]. Если "отвязка" - воссозданные (грамотно!?) функции, зашитые в DLL, и DLL не изменена, то можно состряпать отвязанную 3.0.1.3!? Меня полная конфа в конечном итоге не интерисуют. Мне нужна грамотно написанная функция СписаниеГСМ. Может здесь у кого то есть?

----------


## dr_drunk

> Народ, очень нужен хасп емуль на 1С8.1 для Win XP x64.
> Если у кого есть скиньте пожалуйста)


собственно, нашел. :)
вот тут забирайте кому надо  http://rapidshare.com/files/126971882/Haspx64.zip.html

----------


## derparole

Добрый день!
Может у кого есть отчетность 08q2002?

----------


## lianabk

Помогите у кого есть последнее обновление форм отчетности 1с 7.7 комплексная

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Добрый день!
> Может у кого есть отчетность 08q2002?


Скаченная с сайта 1С, если на июльском ИТС будет, перезалью: http://mv.nextmail.ru/Forms.new/B77/Fo08_2/08q2002.zip

----------


## Katani

Нужны последние конфиги 1С77 ЗиК и Бухгалтерия типовая.

----------


## ddenko

люди, есть ли у кого-нибудь конфигурация финансовое планирование под 7.7. любая.... даже старая. хочется глянуть что там и как.

----------


## FireB

А есть что нибуть из АСТОР 6.0 (модный магазин, торговый дом...)

хотя бы демки

----------


## lkde

У кого нибудь есть конфигурация "1С-Рарус Управление Автотранспортом" отвязанная от ключа?

----------


## FireB

> люди, есть ли у кого-нибудь конфигурация финансовое планирование под 7.7. любая.... даже старая. хочется глянуть что там и как.


есть две штуки, а как их скидывать?

----------


## Leo609

> есть две штуки, а как их скидывать?


Рарус-Автозапчасти Автошины без ключика не найдетьсяИ?
залить файлы можно через обменник http://rapidshare.com/ или любой ему подобный...Зальешь на него файл потом просто скопируешь ссылку и выложишь на форум(ссылка будет доступна после загрузки файла на сервер)

----------


## FireB

Вроде получилось
http://rapidshare.com/files/12921547...1085_.rar.html

----------


## ltv005

Дайте кто-нибудь 1с-Рарус Сборник рецептур

----------


## johnsm

поделитесь кто нить обновлением упрощенки за июль месяц 2008
заранее благодарен

----------


## denix

кто нибудь может скинуть рарус автотранспорт 5 версии для 1,77И
icq:432067, denixadation@narod.ru
и ключик бы

----------


## Михаил Волков

> У кого нибудь есть конфигурация "1С-Рарус Управление Автотранспортом" отвязанная от ключа?


Управление автотранспортом. Версия 3.0.1. говорят "ломаная", не проверял http://ifolder.ru/7205809, с 
http://www.crack-forum.ru/printthread.php?t=11684&pp=10. Еще там же видел: "Номер релиза: 2.0.6.3 (cf - файл, отвязанный от ключа) от 16.01.2007 [5.66 mb] 
http://rapidshare.com/files/12609692...2.0.6.3.cf.rar". Могу перезалить, если ссылки сдохли. Если они действительно "отвязанные от ключа", сообщи!

----------


## Михаил Волков

> кто нибудь может скинуть рарус автотранспорт 5 версии для 1,77И ... и ключик бы


Есть, но нет ключа?! И 1Cv7.7 уже не актуально, народ вроде УАТ версии 3.0.2.9 выкладывает (см. предыдущий пост)?!

----------


## denix

я в 8-ой версии неочень то разбираюсь пока, не подскажете как мне и что нужно сделать чтобы установить 8ую версию и управление автотранспортом? или если есть возможность скиньте 1,77 рарус автотранспорт 5 версии

----------


## Михаил Волков

> ... есть возможность скиньте 1,77 рарус автотранспорт 5 версии


Держи http://mv.nextmail.ru/1Cv77.dst/Рарус-Автотранспорт сетевая 5.43.zip, по 8-ке см. http://www.crack-forum.ru/printthread.php?t=11684&pp=10!

----------


## denix

> Держи http://mv.nextmail.ru/1Cv77.dst/Рарус-Автотранспорт сетевая 5.43.zip, по 8-ке см. http://www.crack-forum.ru/printthread.php?t=11684&pp=10!


404: нет такой страницы:( :( :(

----------


## johnsm

> Люди!! Поделитесь файлом обновления регламентированной отчетности за 2 квартал 2008 для 1С Предприятие


куда прислатьИ? там 20 метров

----------


## johnsm

народ дайте саму платформу 7.70 релиз не ниже 25
срочно надо

----------


## DEL

> куда прислатьИ? там 20 метров


выложи на ifolder.ru и дай ссылку плиз

----------


## EweX

На Ifolder.ru не нужно, медленно. 
На Яндекс ДИСК выложи плиз

----------


## Merkar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13019415...1024k.rar.html

регламентные отчеты за 2 кв. 2008 для Украины

----------


## Hellen.

> народ дайте саму платформу 7.70 релиз не ниже 25
> срочно надо


Куда сбросить ? Есть 025плат. и 027.

----------


## johnsm

что такое яндекс диск не знаю, дайте ссылку

сча залью на ifolder

----------


## Михаил Волков

> 404: нет такой страницы:( :( :(


Переименовал (заменил пробелы): http://mv.nextmail.ru/1Cv77.dst/Рару...ая_5_43.zip

----------


## johnsm

типовая+УСН+предпринимател  ь (все 2-й квартал)
http://rapidshare.com/files/12623096...rts_063008.rar

----------


## denix

> Переименовал (заменил пробелы): http://mv.nextmail.ru/1Cv77.dst/Рару...ая_5_43.zip


спасибо установил, но...
Init: Ключ защиты:Не найден ключ защиты
Init: Невосстановимая ошибка компоненты защиты
как с этим бороться?

----------


## Михаил Волков

> спасибо установил, но...
> Init: Ключ защиты:Не найден ключ защиты
> Init: Невосстановимая ошибка компоненты защиты
> как с этим бороться?


1. Купить у Раруса ключ, и установить.
2. Установить эмулятор ключа, поискть можно на http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=35&topic=13683&start=0(ветка Эмулятор ключей Eutron SmartKey).
3. Написать самому, те функции, которые зашиты в DLL. Я пробовал писать глСписаниеТоплива() так, как это наши бухи представляют - не факт, что правильно!

----------


## nikoleg

привет всем!!! нужен последний релиз 1С 7.7 УСН ...

----------


## denix

кто может скинуть эмуль ключа на рарус автотранспорт 5,0

----------


## 0073

> http://81.176.70.59/download?id=1801087
> усн 7.70.157


файл удален...  :mad: 
help !!!

----------


## 0073

необходима также версия  *ВДГБ: Издательство*

----------


## omwolf

Ребята и девчата, выручайте ! 
Типовая для бюджетных релиз 426, хватит думаю токо md
По сути - нужна справка к ИНВ-17, а там вроде как есть, а если ошибаюсь то нет ли у кого такого отчета? киньте на мыло, плз!

----------


## split

Обновления для 8.1 Бухгалтерии предприятия у когонить есть?
У меня сйчас 1.6.9.4 она актуальна?
Прибыль за вотрой квартал не обновляется. Машиноориентированный бланк новый и кнд тож. Тока когда печатаеш почемуто пишет писюльку маленькою мол утверждено такимто приказом от 2007 года %)
шозанах?
Помогите плиз.

----------


## split

А есть возможность перегнать данные из базы 7.7 Бухгалтерии перегнать данные в 8.1 (не саму базу, а данные из неё)?

----------


## nixmrak

Добрый день!
У кого есть Руководство пользователя от "Управления Автотранспортным Предприятием 2.0" для 1с 8 ? Можете поделиться?
Выложите ссылку здесь или на аську 4з9з97129 или на мейл nixmrak-at-ya-dot-ru.

----------


## Arinoshi

1c 7.7 рарус автотранспорт 5.0 проф - удален. Прошу выложить еще раз.

----------


## Михаил Волков

> 1c 7.7 рарус автотранспорт 5.0 проф - удален. Прошу выложить еще раз.


http://mv.nextmail.ru/1Cv77.dst/Рару...ая_5_43.zip

----------


## Arinoshi

404: нет такой страницы o_O

----------


## Михаил Волков

> 404: нет такой страницы o_O


Странно, *denix* пишет "спасибо установил"?! Еще раз http://mv.nextmail.ru/1Cv77.dst/Рару...ая_5_43.zip (ФХ на "mv.nextmail.ru/1Cv77.dst/Рарус-Автотранспорт_сетевая_5_43.zip  "). Тебе точно Автотранспорт нужен? Не понятно к кому обращаешься?

----------


## Arinoshi

Все скачалось, благодарю за помощь.

----------


## nixmrak

Тем не менее
Спаситепомогите!!!!!!!!!!!!!

У кого есть Руководство пользователя от "Управления Автотранспортным Предприятием 2.0" для 1с 8 ? Можете поделиться?
Выложите ссылку здесь или на аську 4з9з97129 или на мейл nixmrak-at-ya-dot-ru.

----------


## barqaz

по 1 с управвляющему 2.0 ничего нету? на форуме не смог найти, может кто знает какое нить лекарство,много инета перерыл, ничего не могу найти...

----------


## Михаил Волков

> У кого есть Руководство пользователя от "Управления Автотранспортным Предприятием 2.0" для 1с 8 ?


Вроде видел в Топик 1C Ebooks: http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...m=1&topic=0259 (перейди туда и нажми ВЕРСИЯ ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ. Далее поиск ручками через Ctrl + F. И будет тебе счастие)

----------


## Михаил Волков

> по 1 с управвляющему 2.0 ничего нету? на форуме не смог найти, может кто знает какое нить лекарство,много инета перерыл, ничего не могу найти...


Видел на http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...0965&start=140 (перейди туда и нажми ВЕРСИЯ ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ. Далее поиск ручками через Ctrl + F), например: "Управляющий 2.0 Отвязанный от ключа Пользуйся только под 8.0 http://rapidshare.com/files/40920263...oss_1_1_1_2.cf"

----------


## barqaz

Спасибо  за что  откликнулись буду пробовать дома, нужно было для учения, не охота отдавать около 2 тис руб, для ознакомления, спасибо еще раз очень помогли...

----------


## barqaz

проблему не решил, у меня версия управляющего 2 (1.1.3.3) а здесь для версии (1.1.1.2) не подходит, может есть где нибудь для даной версии

----------


## Михаил Волков

> У кого есть Руководство пользователя от "Управления Автотранспортным Предприятием 2.0" для 1с 8 ?


А УАТ от ключа отучена? Если да, выложи, появятся соратники по поиску документации!?

----------


## sens83

Михаил Волков
Здравствуйте!!! Есть ли у вас 1С-Рарус Автотранспортное предприятие 
или похожее :Расход топлива, Приход уход зап. частей со склада, пробег по машинам (включая и спец. машины) вообщем для управлением расходов машин. Есть ли у вас чтото похожее? Желательно с эмулятором или работающей без ключа под 1с 8.1.11.67.

----------


## sens83

> Михаил Волков
> Здравствуйте!!! Есть ли у вас 1С-Рарус Автотранспортное предприятие 
> или похожее :Расход топлива, Приход уход зап. частей со склада, пробег по машинам (включая и спец. машины) вообщем для управлением расходов машин. Есть ли у вас чтото похожее? Желательно с эмулятором или работающей без ключа под 1с 8.1.11.67.


Ребята HELP :(

----------


## nixmrak

> Михаил Волков
> Здравствуйте!!! Есть ли у вас 1С-Рарус Автотранспортное предприятие 
> или похожее :Расход топлива, Приход уход зап. частей со склада, пробег по машинам (включая и спец. машины) вообщем для управлением расходов машин. Есть ли у вас чтото похожее? Желательно с эмулятором или работающей без ключа под 1с 8.1.11.67.


h t t p : / / i f o l d e r . r u / f 5 2 2 0 6
пароль superpalych

----------


## nixmrak

но только документации так и не нашел. то, што мне прислали выше - оказалось от семерочной конфиги. для ознакомления полезно, а для работы не оч. хотя там и так почти все интуитивно понятно...

----------


## sens83

> h t t p : / / i f o l d e r . r u / f 5 2 2 0 6
> пароль superpalych


Это версии под 7.7?

----------


## nixmrak

> Это версии под 7.7?


блин. не ту ссылку кажись дал

----------


## nixmrak

под 8.х выложу на днях

----------


## sens83

> под 8.х выложу на днях


Мне срочно нужно )))

----------


## sens83

Ребята есть у кого рабочая версия 7.7 предприятие?

----------


## nixmrak

> Мне срочно нужно )))


Готоово!
hЪЪp://4shared.com/file/56810576/b10e3ef/1_________2___8.html

----------


## nixmrak

> Это версии под 7.7?


Нет, вот ЭТО:
h t t p : / / i f o l d e r . r u / f 5 2 2 0 6
под 7.7

а вот ЭТО:
hЪЪp://www.4shared.com/file/56810576/b10e3ef/1_________2___8.html
под 8.х

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Михаил Волков
> Здравствуйте!!! Есть ли у вас 1С-Рарус Автотранспортное предприятие ? Желательно с эмулятором или работающей без ключа под 1с 8.1.11.67.


Только то, на что давал ссылки раньше, см. стр. 28! В одной из них есть папка Protection - в ней что-то напихано, но что не разбирался, может эмуль есть!? Его я не искал, искал "расшитые" функции (в частности глСписаниеТоплива()), которые в DLL зашиты. Хотелось посмотреть, как профессионалы Раруса их пишут, в соответствии с законодательством, а не полагаться на своих бухов! Чтобы правильно их в свою конфу прописать. У нас автотранспорт не главное - побочное, развозка товара, но интерес к УАТ не потерял, фирма развивается, завтра может что то потребоваться кроме глСписаниеТоплива(). Если ссылки на стр. 28 сдохли, могу перезалить.

----------


## Михаил Волков

> но только документации так и не нашел. то, што мне прислали выше - оказалось от семерочной конфиги. для ознакомления полезно, а для работы не оч. хотя там и так почти все интуитивно понятно...


Кстати, там же на стр. 28 указана ссылка на Руководство пользователя "1С8: Управление автотранспортом" ред. 1 http://rarus.ru/products/soft/rarus/vehicles-control/v1/1c-rarus-vehicles-control-v1-manual.pdf, формат - pdf, размер - 0,9 Mb. Все ближе чем 77!
Твоя конфа "м (УАТ) редакция 2 для платформы 8" действительно отучена?

----------


## Ross03

День добрый All
Нужна сатрая древняя платформа 7.70.018  где искать неподскажите ?

----------


## kashpi

Доброго времени суток!!! Тут возникла проблема ... Армекс: Полиграфия _http://rapidshare.com/files/30690685/Armex_Poligraphia.rar при попытке понять как с этим работать выдает ошибки :( К комк можно обратиться за помощьюИ?

----------


## split

> День добрый All
> Нужна сатрая древняя платформа 7.70.018  где искать неподскажите ?


тут и ищи:D

----------


## Ross03

> тут и ищи:D


Умник... а на сайте уже ссылки искал, если бы нашел -неспрашивал..

----------


## nixmrak

> Кстати, там же на стр. 28 указана ссылка на Руководство пользователя "1С8: Управление автотранспортом" ред. 1 http://rarus.ru/products/soft/rarus/vehicles-control/v1/1c-rarus-vehicles-control-v1-manual.pdf, формат - pdf, размер - 0,9 Mb. Все ближе чем 77!
> Твоя конфа "м (УАТ) редакция 2 для платформы 8" действительно отучена?


Да отучена.
НА САЙТЕ РАРУСА *У-Р-Е-З-А-Н-Н-А-Я* ВЕРСИЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...нервы, извините...

----------


## Михаил Волков

> проблему не решил, у меня версия управляющего 2 (1.1.3.3) а здесь для версии (1.1.1.2) не подходит, может есть где нибудь для даной версии


Если есть 1.1.3.3, то не понятно, что ищешь документацию или обновление? Сегодня увидел на http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=35&topic=40965&start=160: "1С:Управляющий 8 Стандарт". Версия 1.3.2.3 Обновление Размер ~17 Mb http://rapidshare.com/files/131597358/1C_Boss_1_3_2_3_upd.rar Конфигурация предназначена для использования с версией платформы «1С:Предприятие 8» не ниже версии 8.1.10. Новое в версии

----------


## Михаил Волков

> День добрый All
> Нужна сатрая древняя платформа 7.70.018 где искать неподскажите ?


Только на старых ИТС дисках можно покапаться, на форумах все старые ссылки померли. Вопрос зачем? По другому проблему не решить?

----------


## Ross03

> Только на старых ИТС дисках можно покапаться, на форумах все старые ссылки померли. Вопрос зачем? По другому проблему не решить?


Есть набор утилиток на _http://idjogod.narod.ru .. а они более поздних версиях не идут.. мне надо подсмотреть пароль при шифровании с помощью Inserter 2.2

----------


## barqaz

> Если есть 1.1.3.3, то не понятно, что ищешь документацию или обновление? Сегодня увидел на http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=35&topic=40965&start=160: "1С:Управляющий 8 Стандарт". Версия 1.3.2.3 Обновление Размер ~17 Mb http://rapidshare.com/files/131597358/1C_Boss_1_3_2_3_upd.rar Конфигурация предназначена для использования с версией платформы «1С:Предприятие 8» не ниже версии 8.1.10. Новое в версии


мене нужна именно отвязка от ключа(если все правильно я понял то это должен быть файл с раз ширением .cf), хоть для версии 1.1.3.3 хоть для 1.3.2.3, я уже по форуму просматривал данные темы, но ничего толком не нашол, есть лекарство только для версии 1.1.1.2, спасибо Вам  за ответы...

----------


## Михаил Волков

> мене нужна именно отвязка от ключа(если все правильно я понял то это должен быть файл с раз ширением .cf), хоть для версии 1.1.3.3 хоть для 1.3.2.3, я уже по форуму просматривал данные темы, но ничего толком не нашол, есть лекарство только для версии 1.1.1.2, спасибо Вам за ответы...


Для Раруса есть два вида лекарства (разбирался не с Boss, с УАТ), Рарус "самое вкусненькое" зашивает в DLL, а ее защищает ключом.
1. Хочешь полно-функциональную версию, с возможность последующего обновления, ищи эмулятор ключа (конфы, не платформы), но не здесь на Компьютерный форум Ru.Board » Андеграунд » Варезник » Эмулятор ключей Eutron SmartKey. Найдешь, не слишком радуйся, знай, что нашел и приключения на свою ж... , как "вредоносную программу"!:D 
2. Есть хорошие люди, которые по примерам из демо или рабочих баз, либо талантливые, хорошо знающие бухучет, расписывают не посредственно в конфе (.cf) то, зашито в DLL. Большой труд, но насколько грамотно - не факт! Зато ж... прикрыта - это уже авторские права хорошего человека!? :cool: 
Попытайся "расшитые" функции из отученной конфы перенести в защищенную. Не пойдет - ищи соратников, но опять же не в ВАРЕЗе, в программной ветке.:)

----------


## Val_T

> У кого нибудь есть 1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7 , Номер релиза: 7.70.950 Заранее благодарен!!!


 - присоединюсь к просьбе, может у кого есть, можно релиз и поменьше (хочу обновиться с 7.70.937)

----------


## ВОЛОДЯ

ГОСПОДА,ТОВАРИЩИ МОЖЕТ У КОГО ЕСТЬ РЕЛИЗ С ДИСКА ИТС ДЛЯ 
БУГАЛТЕРИИ 7.7 ПОДКИНТЕ ССЫЛКУ ПЛИЗ

----------


## Михаил Волков

> У кого нибудь есть 1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация (проф.), Номер релиза: 7.70.950 Заранее благодарен!!!





> - присоединюсь к просьбе, может у кого есть, можно релиз и поменьше (хочу обновиться с 7.70.937)


По моему в 77 можно ставить сразу последнее обновление 7.70.954 http://mv.nextmail.ru/1Cv77.dst/Tune92/UpDate954.rar

----------


## Михаил Волков

> ГОСПОДА,ТОВАРИЩИ МОЖЕТ У КОГО ЕСТЬ РЕЛИЗ С ДИСКА ИТС ДЛЯ 
> БУГАЛТЕРИИ 7.7 ПОДКИНТЕ ССЫЛКУ ПЛИЗ


С ИТС релиз 7.70.499 http://mv.nextmail.ru/1Cv77.dst/ACC45/R770499.rar + обновление 7.70.501 http://mv.nextmail.ru/1Cv77.dst/ACC45/UpDate501.rar с сайта 1С

----------


## sapersaper

А мож у кого есть Эксперт - перенос данных из Бух 7.7 в ЗУПИ?

----------


## nextua

> Управление автотранспортом. Версия 3.0.1. говорят "ломаная", не проверял http://ifolder.ru/7205809, с 
> http://www.crack-forum.ru/printthread.php?t=11684&pp=10. Еще там же видел: "Номер релиза: 2.0.6.3 (cf - файл, отвязанный от ключа) от 16.01.2007 [5.66 mb] 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/12609692...2.0.6.3.cf.rar". Могу перезалить, если ссылки сдохли. Если они действительно "отвязанные от ключа", сообщи!


Доброго дня. Эти конфы работают. В комплекте драйвер защиты. Одно но, драйвер не потдерживает NT. Так что кому надо пускай устанавлюют только на XP.
 Спасибо!:)

----------


## ВОЛОДЯ

ГОСПОДА,ТОВАРИЩИ МОЖЕТ У КОГО НИБУДЬ ЕСТЬ  ТОРГОВЛЯ И СКЛАД ДЛЯ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ 7.7 РЕЛИЗ 7.70.497 ПОДКИНТЕ ССЫЛКУ ПЛИЗ

----------


## ВОЛОДЯ

ГОСПОДА,ТОВАРИЩИ ПРОШУ ПРОЩЕНИЯ ЗА СВОЙ ПРОШЛЫЙ ВОПРОС МОЖЕТ УКОГО ЕСТЬ 1C: ТОРГОВЛЯ И СКЛАД 7.7 ТИПОВАЯ КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ (ПРОФ.) РЕЛИЗ 7.70.497 ИЛИ КОКОЙ ОН МОЖЕТ ТАМ БЫТЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

----------


## Михаил Волков

> ГОСПОДА,ТОВАРИЩИ МОЖЕТ У КОГО НИБУДЬ ЕСТЬ ТОРГОВЛЯ И СКЛАД ДЛЯ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ 7.7 РЕЛИЗ 7.70.497 ПОДКИНТЕ ССЫЛКУ ПЛИЗ





> ГОСПОДА,ТОВАРИЩИ ПРОШУ ПРОЩЕНИЯ ЗА СВОЙ ПРОШЛЫЙ ВОПРОС МОЖЕТ УКОГО ЕСТЬ 1C: ТОРГОВЛЯ И СКЛАД 7.7 ТИПОВАЯ КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ (ПРОФ.) РЕЛИЗ 7.70.497 ИЛИ КОКОЙ ОН МОЖЕТ ТАМ БЫТЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА





> По моему в 77 можно ставить сразу последнее обновление 7.70.954 http://mv.nextmail.ru/1Cv77.dst/Tune92/UpDate954.rar


Указанный выше релиз 7.70.954 не устраивает? Держи 7.70.497: http://mv.nextmail.ru/1Cv77.dst/Tune92/R770947.rar с ИТС.

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Доброго дня. Эти конфы работают. В комплекте драйвер защиты. Одно но, драйвер не потдерживает NT. Так что кому надо пускай устанавлюют только на XP.
> Спасибо!:)


Речь идет о UAT 3.0.1.3? Сделать по инструкции Protection\Drivers\ReadMe.txt и будет работать? В конфе есть изменения, обновить до UAT 3.0.2.9 можно будет? Время будет попробую!

----------


## nok

Доброго времени суток, многоуважаемые. Не могли бы вы объяснить чайнику, как установить первоначальную конфигурацию на 1С Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.11.67)? Буду очень признателен.

----------


## nok

Извините за флуд, прочитал все в теле форума, спасибо.

----------


## BARS1969

> ГОСПОДА,ТОВАРИЩИ ПРОШУ ПРОЩЕНИЯ ЗА СВОЙ ПРОШЛЫЙ ВОПРОС МОЖЕТ УКОГО ЕСТЬ 1C: ТОРГОВЛЯ И СКЛАД 7.7 ТИПОВАЯ КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ (ПРОФ.) РЕЛИЗ 7.70.497 ИЛИ КОКОЙ ОН МОЖЕТ ТАМ БЫТЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА


497 это бухгалтерия, хоть, что нибуть люди читали.

----------


## mmm

Привет всем, мне нужна *Комплексная конфигурация* *7.70*.*484* пожалуйста помогите.

----------


## ВОЛОДЯ

ГОСПОДА,ТОВАРИЩИ МОЖЕТ У КОГО ЕСТЬ ФАЙЛЫ kladr.exe , socrbase.exe , street.exe ДЛЯ 1C БУГАЛТЕРИИ 7.7 ПЛИЗ

----------


## mer45

нужна конфа туроператор

----------


## Cheetah

Всем привет, очень нужна помошь.

Установил: 
1C 7.70.027 Универсальная установка
1С 7.70.150 Конфигурация Упрощенная Система Налогообложения, редакция 1.3

Собственно нужен наверное релиз 7.70.157 и самое главное, как его установить на 7.70.150 (говорят нужен какой-то промежуточный релиз)
Плюс очень желательно отчетность под него.

И еще ламерский вопрос, мне этого хватит для нормального ведения бухгалтерии ИП по УСН, или еще надо может что обновить?

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## WarHammeR

08q2004 у кого нить есть отчтность за 2 квартал

----------


## Taraba

> эмулятор ключа для висты:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/93117644/Vista.rar
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/10101712...a_x64.rar.html
> 
> Способ установки простой: загружаем один из нужных дампов. После этого (а не перед!!!!) устанавливаем новое устройство через панель управления висты и указываем каталог, куда раскрыли архив.
> 
> Единственный недостаток способа - драйвер не имеет цифровой подписи. Это означает, что придется или каждый раз при загрузке наживать Ф8 и выбирать режим без подписи или пользовать вот это http://rapidshare.de/files/38722092/vbm.rar.html
> 
> ...


Архив для х64 запаролен! Помогитее!!!

----------


## Merkar

> Архив для х64 запаролен! Помогитее!!!


пароль: ru-board

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Архив для х64 запаролен! Помогитее!!!


Пробуй стандартный: ruboard или ru-board

----------


## akuleshov

Ищу 1С:Управление розничной торговлей 8. Есть у кого-нибудь свежее?

----------


## DUSHmAn

Ищу (ТТН) по унифицированной форме 1-Т для 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7
Везде лежит либо платная либов гривнах. Хочется бесплатно и в рублях :) Поможет ктонибудь?

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Ищу 1С:Управление розничной торговлей 8. Есть у кого-нибудь свежее?


1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0. Номер релиза: 1.0.4.1 (Обновление) от 16.07.2008 [3.36 mb] 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13007742...il_1.0.4.1.rar
1С: Розница 1.0.4.1 (cf + обработки) 
http://rapidshare.com/files/130421728/1_0_4_1ru.rar 

Народ, подскажите на WinServ 2008 x64 + SQL 2008 x64 можно 1Cv7.7 SQL поставить? КакИ?

----------


## YJI

Товарищи ГУРУ, может есть какая конфигурация для небольшого предприятия занимающегося художественной ковкой и нестандартными металлоконструкциями. Чтоб вести склад и заказы. Но только не Производство + .... под 7.7. Помогите пажааалуйста.

----------


## stonic

Доброго времени суток!!
Очень сильно ищю 1с- библиотека ВУЗа

----------


## donlelik

товагищи форума помогите, скиньте кто неть эмулятор ключа на 1С 8,0 
Спасибо заранее

----------


## lianabk

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста найти последний релиз 1с бухгалтерия 8.1.6.10 от 18.07.2008 с обновленной прибылью. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## kirill2008

а подскжите есть ли у кого - "Русский управляющий" от РУ-Систем?

----------


## sleonidovna

Здравствуйте все! Помогите пожалста с такой проблемой: 1С ломаная и запускается через раз, выходит сообщение "Обнаружена ошибка. приложение будет закрыто и т.д."  Что можно сделать?

----------


## Merkar

регламентные отчеты за 2 кв. 2008 для Украины (от 14.08.08 № 2)

http://rapidshare.com/files/13931219...1024k.rar.html

----------


## maksim601

Народ,нужна помощь.Релиз "Торговля и склад" для Беларуси.Полная платформа.

----------


## Dimi3us

Уважаемые пользователи! 
Очень нужен крэк для 1С бухгалтерии версии 7.7. Помогите, пожалуйста

----------


## rus34

Всем привет, все 38 страниц устал листать (может и проглядел), а ох как сильно хочется "1С:Подрядчик строительства. Версия 1.4».
Заранее благодарен!!!!!

----------


## eXtreen

Здравствуйте всем!!!
Помогите найти, очень нужна конфигурация по 1с8.1 только ПОЛНАЯ УСТАНОВКА, не обновление.
версия 1.6.9   конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия"
и вообще существует ли такая в природе?!!
Заранее благодарен.
Лудше на почту eXtreen(СОБАКА)gmail.com

----------


## eXtreen

господа подскажите почему при установке с нулюконфигурации 1.6.5.2 Бухгалтерия предпреятия, и после того как заполнишь стартовые данные выпадает ошибкаИ?
{ОбщийМодуль.РаботаСДиалог  ами(4561,36)}: Переменная не определена (АвтонумерацияВФорме)
	Если ФормаОбъекта.Автонумераци   = <<?>>АвтонумерацияВФорме.Авт  о Тогда

----------


## mmm

Всем сюда по 1С и конфигурациям.
http://philka.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=11186&st=425
регистрация обязательна 
Кто перейдет передайте огромное спасибо  *djd*  именно он мне очень помог.

----------


## AlexBS

Чет все ссылки поумирали...подкинте плз. кофигурацию для 7.7 Торговлю и склад посвежей, заранее спасибо!!!:)

----------


## copoka212

> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия"
> 
> 
> *Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 релиз: 1.6.7.3 от 17.04.2008*
> Можно обновится с версий 1.5.22.2, 1.5.22.3, 1.6.5.2, 1.6.5.3, 1.6.5.4, 1.6.6.8
> Обновление Проф [55358 KB] -> (rapidshare.com) 
> Обновление Базовая [55772 KB] -> (rapidshare.com) 
> 
> *Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 релиз: 1.6.6.8 от 03.04.2008*
> ...



подскажите пожалуйста как обновиться? очень срочно нужно
у меня стоит 1с предприятие 8.1. (8.1.9.54)

версия конфигурации 1.6.3.2.
а затем 1.6.7.3.

хотел обновить на 1.6.5.4 а затем

----------


## okroshina

Добрый вечер! А нет ли у кого УСО? или пароля на 1с с зарегистрированной УСО? Пока в форуме ссылок на эту конфу не было...

----------


## maksim601

так что,народ?Никто не в состоянии помочь с конфигурацией "Торговля и склад для Беларуси"?

----------


## Matrome

Кто может поделиться конфигурацией Континент:страхование

----------


## kuk

Для України

----------


## ail/buh

ПРИВЕТ всем!!!Подскажите где можно скачать УСН, хоть 7, хоть 8.конфигурация 8 вроде есть. пыталась посадить на общую. не получается

----------


## AlexBS

Вот нашел для 7.7 Торговля и склад 9.54 http://rapidshare.com/files/146003322/R770954.rar.html

----------


## ZeroLine

Подскажите нужна 1С Предприятие 7.7 с последней кофигурацией очень ломаная.

----------


## Matrome

Нужна конфигурация Ортикон: Страхование или у кого есть прога для расчета страховых резервов.

Может Excel формы есть с сылками в подсчетах.

Очень нужно горю

----------


## acpav

Есть у кого для конфігурацій: Бухгалтерский учет для Украины 268 ОТЧЕТ - Книга обліку доходів і витрат суб'єкта малого підприємництва - юридичної особи, яка застосовує спрощену систему оподаткування, обліку та звітності?

----------


## Matrome

Говорят для страхования это модуль еще хороший..у кого есть

Модуль *"Технические резервы"*  для "1С:Управление страховой компанией 8" предназначен для проведения расчетов технических страховых резервов с возможностями настройки методики расчета. 
   Основные функциональные возможности модуля: 
 Расчет резервов незаработанной премии (РНП), резервов заявленных, но неурегулированных убытков (РЗУ), резервов произошедших но незаявленных убытков (РПНУ), стабилизационных резервов (СР) и резервов по ОСАГО; Возможность использования методики расчета, определенной по законодательству (Приказ 51Н), так и самостоятельной настройки методики расчета; Настройки расчета доли перестраховщика, как для пропорционального, так и для непропорционального перестрахования; Структура расчета обеспечивает формирование всей регламентной отчетности (например, форма № 8-страховщик); Оптимизация расчета больших объемов данных.

----------


## ail/buh

> Вот нашел для 7.7 Торговля и склад 9.54 http://rapidshare.com/files/146003322/R770954.rar.html


Thanks:confused:

----------


## bullet

кто нибуть может помоч с Эмулятор HASP-ключа для 7.7 под VISTA

я вроде всю тему просмотрел и не нашёл

----------


## rrrico

Доброго времени суток!
Необходимо последнее обновление для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. типовая конфигурация (7.70.025). Счас установлено обновление 7.70.498.
Новые релизы уже вышли?!

----------


## Клейстер

Типовая конфигурация «Бухгалтерский учет», редакция 4.5 Релиз 7.70.502 от 26.08.2008 г.
http://rapidshare.com/files/14648270...80826.rar.html

Типовая конфигурация «Зарплата + Кадры», редакция 2.3 Релиз 7.70.284 от 15.09.2008
http://rapidshare.com/files/14648488...4_20080916.rar

Конфигурация "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия", редакция 2.8 Релиз 7.70.306 от 30.05.2008г.
http://rapidshare.com/files/14648544...6_20080602.rar

Типовая конфигурация "Торговля+Склад", редакция 9.2 Релиз 7.70.954 от 22.07.2008 г.
http://rapidshare.com/files/14648575...4_20080722.rar

Типовая конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения", редакция 1.3. Релиз 7.70.157 от 28.02.2008 г.
http://rapidshare.com/files/14648621...7_20080229.rar

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5. Релиз 7.70.484 от 23.06.2008 г
http://rapidshare.com/files/14648719...4_20080624.rar

1С:Предприятие 7.7.Регламентированная отчетность за II квартал 2008 года. Дата выпуска 20.08.2008.
http://rapidshare.com/files/14738984...2_20082008.rar

Ядро 1С 7.7 версия 27 не требует эмуляторов, в комплект дистрибутива входят версии для SQL 2000, SQL 2005, Сетевая и локальная. Все компоненты + РИБ. Версия рабочая и безглючная (проверял лично).
http://rapidshare.com/files/147877300/7.70.027.rar

----------


## Клейстер

Помогите пожалуйста, неужны две конфы:
"Бухгалтерия предприятия" для 1С 8.1 версии 1.5.16.3 и 1.5.17.3
ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!!! Можно обновления. 
Буду очень благодарен!!!

----------


## Т.Ганина

Здравствуйте, друзья!
Очень нужна обработка *Accaunt_Boss.epf*, для выгрузки операций из 7.7 в 
" Управляющего 2.0" версия 1.1.1.2 ,может у кого-нибудь есть?

----------


## a.ducalis

Друзья, может я баяню, но есть ли у кого 1с7 ТиС конфигурация Деловое досье Клиенты?

----------


## oscar

Люди, у кого завалялась 1С:Предприятие 7.70.*021* плиз поделитесь :rolleyes: , осень нуна :)

----------


## igor75

Добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста по какой ссылке можно скачать 1С для Беларуси(полная установка)и если можно к ней Конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры" или хотябы "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад" или "Торговля + Склад", а то у нас сэтим туго. Заранее благодарен

----------


## zlodey

Народ, выручайте - нужна регламентированная отчетность за 3 квартал 2008 года для 1с предприятия 7.7 (Если я верно понимаю, то это релиз 08q3001)
Спасибо!

----------


## hlopec

Кто может помочь с конфигурацией сельское хозяйство дл России? Очень надо! Заранее благодарю!

----------


## acpav

Обновление 08q2002 от 14.08.2008 г. 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Регламентированная отчетность за I I квартал 2008 года для Украины:
Неверно работает выгрузка 1ДФ, имя формируемого файла короче на один символ.
Есть у кого свежее или исправленое.

----------


## acpav

1CV7.DD рубанулся! Аналогичной конфы нет, что делать?

----------


## acpav

Неверно работает выгрузка 1ДФ, имя формируемого файла короче на один символ.
Есть у кого свежее или исправленое.
Руками правим C_DOC_STAN (самый низ формы) (ставим 3) и все работает

----------


## mirror

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2008г
для бюджетных конфигураций на компоненте "Бухгалтерский учет"
Обновление 08q3001 от 02.10.2008 (полный комплект) Размер 10.74 Mb 
*скачать тут*

----------


## zlodey

2 mirror - спасибо!

----------


## salonrio

mirror - Спасибо!!!

----------


## chadv

А есть 08q3001
не бюджетный
от 25.09 вроде бы
заранее благодарен

----------


## salonrio

Это интересно! А можно по подробней?

----------


## Dimaolejnikov@yandex.ru

Помогите пожалуйста где можно найти ключ для 1С Предприятия 7 под Висту.

----------


## salonrio

Узнал что вышла 1С:Упрощенка 8. Хочу перейти на ( 8 движок )  Очень нужно!!!

----------


## Bassist

В этом архиве он есть. Называется Sable.
Только тебе его придётся полностью качать. Вместе с самой прогой.Весит 70 Мб.

----------


## Merkar

> 1CV7.DD рубанулся! Аналогичной конфы нет, что делать?


А делать следующее: на основании МД файла в исходной конфигурации создать новую базу данных (загрузить измененную конфигурацию). После этого сформировавшийся файл ДД положить в каталог исходной базы данных. Все. Исходная база работает

----------


## petrex

Очень НУЖНО конфигурация ДЛЯ ПРОИЗВОДИТЕЛЕЙ СВЕТОПРОЗРАЧНЫХ КОНСТРУКЦИЙ
или любая рабочая конф. по производству окон под 8 или 7.7

----------


## salonrio

Вот лекарство для 7.7 



> http://depositfiles.com/files/8546972



Подходит для всех, если  устанавливать по инструкции!

----------


## klmn

У кого нить сохранилась 
Название: Рарус-CRM Управление продажами 2.0.rar
Размер: 18.65 Мб
-=http://ifolder.ru/1016681=-
Буду очень благодарен...

----------


## RLC

ребят а для 8 версии лекарства ни у кого нет И

----------


## Max29gr

> А тебя самого "Автотранспорт" интересует? Встретилось: Управление автотранспортом, редакция 3
> http://rapidshare.com/files/93356854/%20UAT81_3_0_1_3.rar (на http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=35&topic=39327&start=240)
> 1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом", версия 3.0.1.3 - полная версия, требующая ключа http://ifolder.ru/5800438, + Руководство пользователя "1С: Управление автотранспортом" http://rarus.ru/products/soft/rarus/vehicles-control/v1/1c-rarus-vehicles-control-v1-manual.pdf, формат - pdf, размер - 0,9 Mb. Информация и другие материалы по программе лежат здесь: http://rarus.ru/products/soft/159/, далее 1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом", редакция 3.0. http://rapidshare.com/files/126044937/UAT_updsetup_3.0.2.9.rar версия 3.0.2.9 (Обновление) от 29.05.2008 [9.75 mb], и 1С:Предприятие 8.0 Конфигурация "Управление Автотранспортом" Номер релиза: 2.0.6.3 (cf - файл, отвязанный от ключа) от 16.01.2007 [5.66 mb]. Если "отвязка" - воссозданные (грамотно!?) функции, зашитые в DLL, и DLL не изменена, то можно состряпать отвязанную 3.0.1.3!? Меня полная конфа в конечном итоге не интерисуют. Мне нужна грамотно написанная функция СписаниеГСМ. Может здесь у кого то есть?


А есть у когонибудь емул к "1С: Управление автотранспортом" 3.0.1.3 очень нужно плиииизз.

----------


## Max29gr

> А тебя самого "Автотранспорт" интересует? Встретилось: Управление автотранспортом, редакция 3
> http://rapidshare.com/files/93356854/%20UAT81_3_0_1_3.rar (на http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=35&topic=39327&start=240)
> 1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом", версия 3.0.1.3 - полная версия, требующая ключа http://ifolder.ru/5800438, + Руководство пользователя "1С: Управление автотранспортом" http://rarus.ru/products/soft/rarus/vehicles-control/v1/1c-rarus-vehicles-control-v1-manual.pdf, формат - pdf, размер - 0,9 Mb. Информация и другие материалы по программе лежат здесь: http://rarus.ru/products/soft/159/, далее 1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом", редакция 3.0. http://rapidshare.com/files/126044937/UAT_updsetup_3.0.2.9.rar версия 3.0.2.9 (Обновление) от 29.05.2008 [9.75 mb], и 1С:Предприятие 8.0 Конфигурация "Управление Автотранспортом" Номер релиза: 2.0.6.3 (cf - файл, отвязанный от ключа) от 16.01.2007 [5.66 mb]. Если "отвязка" - воссозданные (грамотно!?) функции, зашитые в DLL, и DLL не изменена, то можно состряпать отвязанную 3.0.1.3!? Меня полная конфа в конечном итоге не интерисуют. Мне нужна грамотно написанная функция СписаниеГСМ. Может здесь у кого то есть?


А есть у когонибудь емул к "1С: Управление автотранспортом" 3.0.1.3 очень нужно плиииизз.

----------


## bcs

Кто может поделиться конфигурацией Континент: Брокер

----------


## chadv

*25.09.2008*


Выпущен комплект (08q3001) форм регламентированной отчетности за III квартал 2008 года для типовых конфигураций "Бухгалтерский учет", "Налогоплательщик", "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия", Комплексная конфигурация, "Упрощенная система налогообложения", "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя" для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".

Вот этого нет ни у кого ?
(НЕ ДЛЯ БЮДЖЕТНЫХ ОРГАНИЗАЦИЙ) ?

----------


## DonMC

Доброго времени суток. Не найдётся ли у кого руководства пользователя к конфигурации "ТрактирЪ". Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Fixme

может кто-нибудь залить конфигурацию БП:Сервисный центр 3.0?
заранее благодарю

----------


## escape911

может кто-нибудь залить конфигурацию Услуги или Дизайн?
заранее благодарю

----------


## salonrio

Хотелось бы посмотреть ? Услуги - это интересно!!!
может кто-нибудь залить Упращенка, под 8.1 ?

----------


## salonrio

Прошу всех жилающих не опоздывать с отчетностью 7.7 УСН, 3 квартал !!!



>

----------


## Nikkkk

может кто-нибудь выложить релиз 7.70.158 конфигурации "Упрощенная система налогообложения"  заранее благодарен

----------


## salonrio

Где же залить Упращенка, под 8.1 ? и конвектор, чтобы перенести данные из релиза  770157 в 8.1 с Help?

----------


## DimOk

Здравствуйте господа. 
Кто-нибудь сталкивался с данной конфой. Не знаете она работает если у сервака IP динамический. И самое главное где ее взять можно?

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Михаил Волков

> Где же залить Упращенка, под 8.1 ? и конвектор, чтобы перенести данные из релиза 770157 в 8.1 с Help?





> Здравствуйте господа. 
> Кто-нибудь сталкивался с данной конфой. Не знаете она работает если у сервака IP динамический. И самое главное где ее взять можно?
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


*Цитата:* 
Для получения всей функциональности продукта *"1С:Упрощенка 8"*, включая пользовательский интерфейс и необходимые настройки, зарегистрированным пользователям программы *"1С:Бухгалтерия 8"* достаточно обновить конфигурацию до версии 1.6.9 или выше. 
После обновления конфигурации программу можно будет переключить в специальный режим, который скрывает не используемые при применении УСН пункты меню и элементы диалогов.

подробнее на форуме http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...965&start=1320;)

----------


## Way_of_Dragon

Есть ли у кого-нибудь ИТС (версия для бюджетников)? Конкретно интересует файлик osp.txt оттуда. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## fenix

Есть ли у кого -нибудь формы отчётности за 3ий квартал 2008года. Типовая конфигурация. ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!!!!

----------


## Клейстер

1С:Предприятие 7.7. 
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5. 
Релиз 7.70.486 от 31.10.2008 г.  
_http://rapidshare.com/files/159879638/R770486_20081031.rar

Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 1.6.11.7 Проф. Обновление от 01.11.2008 редакция 1.6, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.11.67. 
Переход с конфигураций ред. 1.6.9.4, 1.6.10.6 и 1.6.11.6
_http://rapidshare.com/files/159882509/1.6.11.7_update.rar

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7.
Типовая конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения", редакция 1.3.
Релиз 7.70.158 от 09.10.2008 г.
_http://rapidshare.com/files/156984932/R770158_20081009.rar

----------


## billgejtz

всем спасибо за неоценимую помощь при разборе завалов

----------


## akuleshov

А может кто-нибудь поделиться такой штукой: 1С:Предприятие 8. Расширение для карманных компьютеров. А то есть потребность, а прежде чем денег просить на это дело, есть необходимость испытать.

----------


## salonrio

Реально скачать конфигурацию с "key" от ЭФФЕКТ ИНФОРМ: Салон красоты под 7.7 или 8.1? :confused:

----------


## DimOk

Доброго времени суток, МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ у кого-нибудь завалялась 1С:Предприятие 7.7. WEB-расширение 2.0
Заранее благодарен  
mail to: dnicolaev@mail.ru

----------


## DimOk

И еще может такое есть "Управление распред. информ. базами" 7.7 ?

----------


## mirror

> Доброго времени суток, МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ у кого-нибудь завалялась 1С:Предприятие 7.7. WEB-расширение 2.0
> Заранее благодарен  
> mail to: dnicolaev@mail.ru


http://depositfiles.com/files/hsz1zgxes

----------


## mirror

> И еще может такое есть "Управление распред. информ. базами" 7.7 ?


ты имеешь в виду библиотеку расширения для возможности работы с распред. базами? 
так она есть в каждом бистрибе.

----------


## sannet

1C:Предприятие 8.1.11.67+конфигурации+KLADR+ключ

Год выпуска: 2008 Версия: 8.1.11.67 Размер: 572 MB
Совместимость с Vista: полная

http://vip-file.com/download/fd72c01...ember.rar.html

----------


## akuleshov

Хотелось бы последнее 1с 8 УПП, кто-нибудь поделится? Можно даже апдейт, упп 1.2.9.2 имеется.

----------


## edu

ни как немогу найти отдельный эмулятор на 8.1 для платформы (релиза) 8.1.11.67. У кого есть только отдельно эмулятор, нужен локальный.
сам релиз ненужен, нужен только таблЭтка

----------


## edu

упс , забыл для х86, (для обычной винды ХР СП2 I386)

----------


## gsoft

Помогите найти Астрософт Деловое Досье: Оборудование

----------


## mkostyas

Ищу конфигурацию Акселот 1С:Логистика.Управление складом 8.Х

----------


## rus34

Хелп!!!!!
Конфиг.7.7 - 
При запуске вылазиет ---"Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного!"
Что делатьИИИ?

----------


## mkostyas

>>Хелп!!!!!
>>Конфиг.7.7 - 
>>При запуске вылазиет ---"Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от >>системного!"
>>Что делатьИИИ?

Видимо ты на Висту базу скопировал... ?

----------


## Valentin67

Где могжно скачать конфигурацию учета и отчетности предпринимателя

----------


## Valentin67

где скачать конфигурацию учета и отчетности предпринимателя

----------


## rus34

*mkostyas!*




> Видимо ты на Висту базу скопировал... ?


Да на ВИСТУ ставил, а как иначе (если у меня ВИСТА)ИИИИ
Плиз хелп!!!!!

----------


## mkostyas

> *mkostyas!*
> 
> 
> Да на ВИСТУ ставил, а как иначе (если у меня ВИСТА)ИИИИ
> Плиз хелп!!!!!



1) Создай пустую новую базу на висте.
2) Выгрузи данные в файл с рабочей базы (видимо она была установлена на XP).
3) Загрузи данные в пустую базу, которую ты создашь на висте (в пункте 1)

----------


## okroshina

> *mkostyas!*
> 
> 
> Да на ВИСТУ ставил, а как иначе (если у меня ВИСТА)ИИИИ
> Плиз хелп!!!!!


Вначале войди в конфигуратор - Администрирование - Кодовая страница ИБ. Там выбери + Текущая системная установка. После этого база должна заработать.

----------


## феникс

доброе время суток.у меня базовая версия 7.7,но она не идет на висту:(киньте ссылку,пожалуйста,где можно скачать базу для висты.спасибо

----------


## mkostyas

Как в 1С 7.7 узнать уникальный идентификатор объекта, например, введенного элемента справочника Номенклатура "Грабли" или документа Реализация №000001 от 21.11.08И?

----------


## rus34

*mkostyas*
Спасибо за внимание!
Но 



> 1) Создай пустую новую базу на висте.
> 2) Выгрузи данные в файл с рабочей базы (видимо она была установлена на XP).
> 3) Загрузи данные в пустую базу, которую ты создашь на висте (в пункте 1)


1-Устанавливаю, то , что скачал ,т.е. с самого начала.Поэтому честно сказать, я просто не знаю как создать новую базу на висте:((
2-И как выгрузить если я полностью убил 1С (У меня была взломанная 1С Торговля и склад- на ВИСТЕ, а как оказалось мне нужна срочно 1С Бухгалтерия) а говорят,что полностью базы не переносятся!!
3- в соответствии с моими п.1-2., у меня всё равно ни чего не получилось:(((

----------


## mkostyas

> *mkostyas*
> Спасибо за внимание!
> Но 
> 
> 1-Устанавливаю, то , что скачал ,т.е. с самого начала.Поэтому честно сказать, я просто не знаю как создать новую базу на висте:((
> 2-И как выгрузить если я полностью убил 1С (У меня была взломанная 1С Торговля и склад- на ВИСТЕ, а как оказалось мне нужна срочно 1С Бухгалтерия) а говорят,что полностью базы не переносятся!!
> 3- в соответствии с моими п.1-2., у меня всё равно ни чего не получилось:(((



А пробовал вот это сделать?:
"Вначале войди в конфигуратор - Администрирование - Кодовая страница ИБ. Там выбери + Текущая системная установка. После этого база должна заработать."

----------


## rus34

*okroshina!*
СПАСИБО:))))!!!!!

----------


## rus34

ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!

----------


## Colombo_1C

Добрый день!

Очень ищу Рарус-CRM Управление продажами или любую другую CRM для 1С 7.7!

Буду весьма благодарна!

----------


## Nikkkk

Добрый день! Очень нужна конфа Аналит: Источники финансирования любой релиз. Залейте кто может! Заранее благодарен!

----------


## mediatime

Ребята помогите!

Не когда не связывался с бухгалтерией и считал это что-то на уровне шаманства (так и есть). Но сейчас есть необходимость для бухгалтера моего поставить 1с.

Вопрос вот в чем "Что необходимо для полноценной работы ?"

Как я понял 
1) скачать сам дистрибутив (8.1) тоесть голую платформу
2) скачать конфугурацию к ней.

да ?

И как нужно устанавливать если будет стоять на одном компе только ?

----------


## redbull81

Help очень нужна конфигурация с СRM

----------


## Crazy-=DANTIST=-

_Ищу конфигурацию Рарус-Автосалон+Автозапчасти+Авт  осервис 2.14., или другая лишбы второй редакции,  если у кого найдется поделитесь плиз._

----------


## Koter

> 1C:Предприятие 8.1.11.67+конфигурации+KLADR+ключ
> 
> Год выпуска: 2008 Версия: 8.1.11.67 Размер: 572 MB
> Совместимость с Vista: полная
> 
> http://vip-file.com/download/fd72c01...ember.rar.html


А зеркало рапиды можеш сделать и в ЛС кинутьИ?

----------


## Михаил Волков

> доброе время суток.у меня базовая версия 7.7,но она не идет на висту:(киньте ссылку,пожалуйста,где можно скачать базу для висты.спасибо


Как устранить проблемы 1Cv77 под Vista описаны здесь: Работа 1С v77 под Vista и MS SQL 2005

----------


## akuleshov

Ищу эмулятор ключика для сервера 1с предприятия 8.1. Дайте плз, если у кого-нибудь есть.

----------


## Ольга1986

Может быть я отстала иот жизни....но тока начинаю разбираться в 1с.... как мне обновить платформу с 7.70.023 до 7.70.025..1с 7.7? и какая последняя платтформа... :-( И? помогите....пожалуста...прос  ятите темный лес...

----------


## Axex007

Нужна конфигурация ЗиУП 2.1.9.2 пожалуйста
axex007@yandex.ru
Спасибо
А так же желательно узнать как же она устанавливается на платформу 1С 8.0.16.2 - я ламер в этом
Заранее благодарю

----------


## trinitron

Здравствуйте!
Помогите найти 1C:Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация "Торговля+Склад" для Украины
Буду очень благодарен...

----------


## bosom_ch

Доброго времени суток! Ищуконфигурацию 1С-Рарус: Управление Автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси поделитесь.

----------


## Weezer

Очень нужна конфа 1С — Аналит: «Медицинские услуги»7.70.001
куда то засунул не могу найти(((( помогите плиз!!!

----------


## S_GRAY

Какой дистрибутив движка у вас имеется?
Есть дистрибутивы расчитаные на обновление, а есть на изначальную установку.
Допустим, вы имеете дистрибутив обновления (25 или 27), тогда старый движок сносить не надо, программа сама найдет старую версию движка и обновит его.
Если вы имеете дистрибутив полный, то старый движок надо предварительно удалить
а затем произвести установку нового. В интернете болтается файл 1Cv_77_27_Unisetup.exe (где не помню, попробуйте в поисковиках) - это универсальный установщик для локальной, сетевой, SQL версий.
Естественно он не нуждается ни в каких HASP-ах, ни в эммуляторах ключей, т. е. готов к употреблению.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Может быть я отстала иот жизни....но тока начинаю разбираться в 1с.... как мне обновить платформу с 7.70.023 до 7.70.025..1с 7.7? и какая последняя платтформа... :-( И? помогите....пожалуста...прос  ятите темный лес...


Какой дистрибутив движка у вас имеется?
Есть дистрибутивы расчитаные на обновление, а есть на изначальную установку.
Допустим, вы имеете дистрибутив обновления (25 или 27), тогда старый движок сносить не надо, программа сама найдет старую версию движка и обновит его.
Если вы имеете дистрибутив полный, то старый движок надо предварительно удалить
а затем произвести установку нового. В интернете болтается файл 1Cv_77_27_Unisetup.exe (где не помню, попробуйте в поисковиках) - это универсальный установщик для локальной, сетевой, SQL версий.
Естественно он не нуждается ни в каких HASP-ах, ни в эммуляторах ключей, т. е. готов к употреблению.

----------


## Terminator9999

У кого есть БП:Сервисный центр 3.0 или аналог для 8 версии. Выложите пожалуйсто

----------


## Stratior

> Доброго времени суток!!! Тут возникла проблема ... Армекс: Полиграфия _http://rapidshare.com/files/30690685/Armex_Poligraphia.rar при попытке понять как с этим работать выдает ошибки :( К комк можно обратиться за помощьюИ?


Программа ругается при запуске на отсутствие ключа. Не того хасп ключа, что нужен для работы Платформы, а отдельного, который нужен именно для Полиграфии...
Если разбираитесь в 1С - см. общий модуль приложения - Процедуры "ПередНачаломРаботыСистем  " и "ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы" ;-)

----------


## namear

Господа меня интересует правило выгрузки из усн в комплексную.если у кого то есть буду очень благодарен за помощ.нужно выгрузить контрагентов и номенклатуру...

----------


## ...

Уже выпущен комплект (08q4001) форм регламентированной отчетности за IV квартал 2008 года для типовых конфигураций "Бухгалтерский учет". Может у кого есть?
Спасибо.

----------


## ...

> Уже выпущен комплект (08q4001) форм регламентированной отчетности за IV квартал 2008 года для типовых конфигураций "Бухгалтерский учет". Может у кого есть?
> Спасибо.


Спасибо rewaz за ссылку
http://letitbit.net/download/a460354...q4001.rar.html

----------


## Piratic

Доброе время суток. Есть ли у кого конфигурация для хлебокомбината ?

----------


## Ольга1986

:D Спасибо вам добрейшей души человек! Я обновилась, и теперь чувствую, что уже не темный лес!

----------


## Bulldozer

Не поделится кто-нибудь конфигурацией "1С:Рарус Пекарня"? Очень нужно

----------


## shurjak

Спасибо за обновление. ура.

----------


## Димаaaaa

помогите найти подробную инструкцию по установке Web 2.0 расширения для 7.7 версии или где скачать 1с Битрикс управление сайтом.

----------


## shogun80

Разыскиваеться "Управление проектным офисом" конфиг для 1с

----------


## Klimon

Ищу конфигурацию "IT-account" вот отсюда: http://infostart.ru/projects/333/
Может кто имеет такую в коллекции? Демка сильно порезана, а хочется посмотреть полный функционал.

----------


## gbls

Всем привет. Обновления 4й квартал 2008 для УСН ещё не появились?

----------


## Vlx500

Нужен 1с-Рарус Ресторан+Бар+Кафе ред.2 русский. Для 1с-предприятие 7.7.

----------


## Igor1980

ПОМОГИТЕ надо 1с для производства и учет изделий из золота, у кого есть дайте. E-mail: usmp_servise@mail.ru

----------


## Igor1980

ПОМОГИТЕ надо 1с для производства и учет изделий из золота, у кого есть дайте. E-mail: usmp_servise@mail.ru

----------


## sannet

Господа подскажите где взять обновление 1С 7.7 УСН Беларусь. ЮКОЛА обещала бесплатные обновления, а с 1 января 2009 всех кинула.

----------


## sannet

Сообщение от sannet  
1C:Предприятие 8.1.11.67+конфигурации+KLADR+ключ

Год выпуска: 2008 Версия: 8.1.11.67 Размер: 572 MB
Совместимость с Vista: полная

http://vip-file.com/download/fd72c01...ember.rar.html

А зеркало рапиды можеш сделать и в ЛС кинутьИ?

Rapidshare.com:
http://rapidshare.com/files/17670758..._200.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17670762..._200.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17670765..._200.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/17670735..._200.part4.rar

----------


## A_LeXX

Люди добры! А есть у кого предприниматель 8-й, что то не могу найти, в нете полно всего чего угодно только не его. Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Art_11

Всех с наступившим!

Подскажите, есть ли у кого конфигурации семерки:

1)Сельхоз
2) ЖКХ
3) Магазин парфюмерии

----------


## Shtirlec39

Парни у каго есть лекарство для Альфа-Авто-Автосалон-Автосервис-Автозапчасти 3.0 поделитесьИИ

----------


## Wadikko

Здраствуйте и с Новогодними праздниками господа !!! У кого есть конфигурация под 8.1 для производственных предприятии специализирующих на производство дверей и окон из ПВХ и алюминия ? Заранее благодарю !!! Извиняюсь за  граматику если что, но я сам из далёкой и братской Молдовы

----------


## Wadikko

Здраствуйте и с Новогодними праздниками господа !!! У кого есть конфигурация под 8.1 для производственных предприятии специализирующих на производство дверей и окон из ПВХ и алюминия ? Или если есть какая то возможность подключения программы СуперОкна 2006 к 8.1 Бухгалтерия. Заранее благодарю !!! Извиняюсь за  граматику если что, но я сам из далёкой и братской Молдовы

----------


## Alex-k

Всем здавствуйте! Появилась нужда в конфе «1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия» для 8.1 а найти нигде не могу. Выручайте люди добрые.

----------


## Alex-k

К стати: ещё 1 полезная ссылочка на форум 1С гурманов http://vareza.net/forums/index.php?s...c=18836&st=740

----------


## Igor1980

C Новым годом ребята, ищу третий день Аспект - Ювелир, и не найду, если кто распологает плиз поделитесь.

----------


## dmi3ry

здравствуйте....помогите пожалуйта....
скачал последний релиз 1Сv7 как из предыдущей версии выгрузить справочники в новую

----------


## dmi3ry

копирую файлик "SC208" отвечающий за сотрудников в новую базу, а она начинает ругаться нарушена структура таблицы:( 
какой программой можно перенести информациюИ

----------


## 44vovan

кинте ссылки где можно скачать релизы и формы отчетности

----------


## NataLeonte

А мне нужна отчетность за 4 кв 2008 для УСН (версия ПРОФ)
Где можно скачать?

----------


## chachel

Поскажите кто знает, как в комплексной менять виды вычетов по НДФЛ, с 01.01.09 они изменились. Это делается в ручную или с диска ИТС

----------


## salonrio

:)


> Прошу по ссылке! Отчетность УСН 4 кв.2008





> http://ifolder.ru/9966335


 Не забудте СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## rrrico

Доброго времени суток!
Необходимо последнее обновление для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. типовая конфигурация (7.70.027). Счас установлено обновление 7.70.502.
Новые релизы уже вышли?!

----------


## Vlx500

Пролистал все, не могу найти 1С:Налогоплательщик 8.
У кого есть ссылка, дайте пожалуйста.

----------


## SimonDK

Ребяты, помогите! конфигурацию "реклама+трафик" где можно найти?

----------


## black_monk

Товарищи...есть в природе лекарство для Трактиръ Front Office Люкс?...очень нада

----------


## black_monk

Нужно лекарство для Трактир Front Office Люкс...очень...

----------


## Lia

Пожалуйста, киньте ссылку, где можно скачать отчетность за 4-й квартал 2008 для Предпринимателя 7.7.

----------


## kuhum

Люди добрые у кого есть сетевой камин 2.0 релиз 049 скиньте ссылочку пожаилуста!!!

----------


## salonrio

> :)





> Обновление конфы УСН 158 на 159


 Пользуйтесь Господа!



> http://ifolder.ru/9999131


Не забывайте СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## twen

Вот последнии версии отчетности за 4 квартал на 11 января 2009 года
*Бюджетная*
http://letitbit.net/download/d52dad9...udget.zip.html
*Общая* 
http://letitbit.net/download/e5db4d1...shaya.zip.html
*УСН*
http://letitbit.net/download/f96f437...1-USN.zip.html
*ПБОЮЛ*
http://letitbit.net/download/972c678...PBOUL.zip.html

----------


## twen

Кому нужны свежие конфигурации пишем 1с 7.7 (бухгалтерия зик)

----------


## twen

Вот последнии версии отчетности за 4 квартал на 11 января 2009 года
Бюджетная

http://letitbit.net/download/d52dad9...udget.zip.html
Общая 
http://letitbit.net/download/e5db4d1...shaya.zip.html
УСН
http://letitbit.net/download/f96f437...1-USN.zip.html
ПБОЮЛ
http://letitbit.net/download/972c678...PBOUL.zip.html

ссылки проверил работают

----------


## GrigoriyMf

Хелп! Нужна конфа 1с 7.7 (Аналит. Стационар. Диетпитание). Если есть хотя-бы старая, то тоже пойдёт.

----------


## rutty_01

twen
Предприятие 7.7 
ЗиК пишет "Ввод справок за 2008 год не поддерживается". 
С больничными тоже самое :(
Сетевая. Не подскажете где скачать конфу для обновления?

----------


## crazy_gluk

выложите пожалуйста свежую конфигурацию 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия?

----------


## vovan-ka

С Новым Годом Всех!
нужен рарус магазин помогите у кого есть

----------


## arh-sky

люди укогонибудь есть 1С: Предприятие - Рарус общепит 8 с обходом защиты? очень нужно лиииз !

----------


## Andrew2

Объясните новичку, как правильно обновить конфигурацию УСН и последние версии отчетов... Простите если где писалось, не нашел...

----------


## arh-sky

люди есть у кого 1С: Рарус общепит 8 ! помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## shurjak

нужен свежий релиз 
1с 7.7 (бухгалтерия зик)
пожалуйста. заранее благодарен.

----------


## Клейстер

Технологические платформы 1С 8.1 (версии 8.1.12.101, 8.1.13.37)
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакция 1.6 (версии 1.6.11.7, 1.6.12.4)

http://rapidshare.com/users/PGSCYY

----------


## johnsm123

свежий релиз 
1с 7.7 (бухгалтерия зик)   http://depositfiles.com/files/71ruzzr4c
обновление ренгламентироанной отчетности за 2008 год   http://depositfiles.com/files/hno7q64pb

----------


## urm_chaki

Помогите!
Нужен релиз 2.0.049 для конфигурации "КАМИН".

----------


## FisherW

Уважаемые, помогите с 1с77: "Бюджет муниципального образования"? желательно последний релиз

----------


## A_LeXX

Просьба!. Выложите отчетность для Бухгалтерии и УСН 7.7 вер. 08q4002, пожалуйста.

----------


## johnsm123

http://depositfiles.com/files/9jfri48bk

08q4002 тут лежит, только я не знаю для какой конфигурации

----------


## A_LeXX

> http://depositfiles.com/files/9jfri48bk
> 
> 08q4002 тут лежит, только я не знаю для какой конфигурации


там бюджет :( *Budget.08q4002.rar*

----------


## <SergiuS>

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, есть у кого нибудь рабочая конфигурация для Компьютерного Сервис-Центра? Зарание спасибо!

----------


## johnsm123

> Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, есть у кого нибудь рабочая конфигурация для Компьютерного Сервис-Центра? Зарание спасибо!


есть самописная конфигурация

----------


## johnsm123

> там бюджет :( *Budget.08q4002.rar*


завтра выложу обновление за январь

пишите кому и какие нужны конфиги

----------


## voodooviper

Нужна конфигурация Управление хлебозаводом 7.7 у кого есть дайте ссылку буду очень благодарен:)

----------


## lexxlxx

нужна 1С 7.7 Предприятие Комплексная и лекарство к ней

----------


## <SergiuS>

> есть самописная конфигурация


да все равно, хоть какую, главное что бы была практичной и работала :)

----------


## johnsm123

> нужна 1С 7.7 Предприятие Комплексная и лекарство к ней


вот конфигурация комплексная с обновлениями http://depositfiles.com/files/7auxnuy7r
вот сама платформа 1С 7.7 Предприятие http://depositfiles.com/files/02enooajx

----------


## johnsm123

> да все равно, хоть какую, главное что бы была практичной и работала :)


хорошо, я подготовлю md файл и скину

----------


## lexxlxx

а есть (лекарство) кряк?




> вот конфигурация комплексная с обновлениями http://depositfiles.com/files/7auxnuy7r
> вот сама платформа 1С 7.7 Предприятие http://depositfiles.com/files/02enooajx

----------


## johnsm123

> а есть (лекарство) кряк?


она уже рабочая

----------


## lexxlxx

дело в том что у меня 1с уже стоит а ключа нету поэтому кряк нужен отдельно

----------


## johnsm123

> дело в том что у меня 1с уже стоит а ключа нету поэтому кряк нужен отдельно


http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%8D...ient=firefox-a

----------


## lexxlxx

это я искал и так мне нужно чтоб ключ был новый  и залейте его куданить

----------


## johnsm123

перейди просто на 8.1 ее в инете море, с эмулятором и с конфигурацией комплексной

----------


## lexxlxx

8.1 я ее не знаю тем более везде стоит 7.7

мне нужно чтоб кряк был новый так как с новой конфигурацие стрый не пашет  и залейте его куданить

----------


## antonio7979

Всем доброго времени суток. Дайте ссылку на обнову УСН с релиза 157 на 158
Заранее благодарю

----------


## Seregas

Доброго времени суток!
Ребят! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией для ювелирного производства и торговли 8...
Спасибо.
ЗЫ. В свою очередь, если кому нужно, могу поделиться конфигой аспект ювелир для 7.7

----------


## johnsm123

http://depositfiles.com/files/6mbtwq371 обновление комплексной за январь

----------


## johnsm123

> Всем доброго времени суток. Дайте ссылку на обнову УСН с релиза 157 на 158
> Заранее благодарю


держи http://depositfiles.com/files/orep7a7r8

----------


## voodooviper

Люди неужели ни у кого нет такой конфы "Управление хлебозаводом 7.7", очень нужно!!!!

----------


## johnsm123

ну нету пока, как будет выложу ссылочку

----------


## DEL

Система программ "1С:Предприятие" 7.7

================================================== ====== 
Популярные программные продукты для бухгалтерского, налогового, кадрового, управленческого, торгово-складского учета, финансового анализа и планирования на предприятиях всех форм собственности (включая бюджетные организации и индивидуальных предпринимателей)
================================================== ======


Номера актуальных релизов можно узнать на сайте 1С: _http://1c.ru/rus/support/release/categ.jsp?GroupID=88 
Номера и примерные сроки выпуска ожидаемых релизов можно попробовать узнать тут: _http://www.inspro.ru/FrontTopic/id462 




!!!Все обсуждения теперь проходят тут!!! 

СТАРАЯ ТЕМА ТУТ http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=205

----------


## DEL

Тема закрыта ввиду большого количества сообщений
Открыта новая тема http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...4958#post14958

----------


## Seregas

Ну, раз тема перехала, тогда напишу просьбу и в этой.

Доброго времени суток!
Ребят! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией для ювелирного производства и торговли 8...
Спасибо.
ЗЫ. В свою очередь, если кому нужно, могу поделиться конфигой аспект ювелир для 7.7

----------


## webnetman

Прошу залить конфигурацию - Сервисный Центр 2.0
web@planetwork.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## ТаняМ

Есть у кого зик 7.7 самая новая с изменениями ндфл, очень надо! Спасибо заранее

----------


## johnsm123

> Есть у кого зик 7.7 самая новая с изменениями ндфл, очень надо! Спасибо заранее


тут смотри http://depositfiles.com/files/71ruzzr4c

----------


## johnsm123

> Прошу залить конфигурацию - Сервисный Центр 2.0
> web@planetwork.ru
> Спасибо!


http://depositfiles.com/files/qesvk4fr6 это самописный какой то сервис центр

----------


## johnsm123

http://depositfiles.com/files/orep7a7r8 обновленная усн

----------


## Seregas

Подскажите! Чем можно снять защиту конфигурации v8...?

----------


## johnsm123

> Подскажите! Чем можно снять защиту конфигурации v8...?


попробуй вот это http://depositfiles.com/files/2ihlb7csf

----------


## Seregas

Это же эмуль! Эмуль здесь не причем. Мне нужно снять защиту с самой кофигурации, т.е. дать возможность для ее редактирования.
Но, все равно спасибо.
Ну так что? Поделится ли кто информацией еще?

----------


## voodooviper

Люди поделитесь если есть у кого конфа Управление хлебозаводом 7.7, заранее спасибО

----------


## Димаaaaa

Служба мгновенных сообщений пользователей 
(1C)
Ищу!!!

----------


## voodooviper

Наверно редкая конфа "Управление хлебозаводом 7.7", очень нужно, заранее благодарю!!!!

----------


## webnetman

> http://depositfiles.com/files/qesvk4fr6 это самописный какой то сервис центр


спасибо!
но есть проблемка, не могу изменить лого в конфигураторе, оно под паролем, может подскажете решение проблемыИ?

----------


## webnetman

> спасибо!
> но есть проблемка, не могу изменить лого в конфигураторе, оно под паролем, может подскажете решение проблемыИ?


так же отсутствовает шаблон документов (счета, счетафактуры и тд)

----------


## Seregas

> Наверно редкая конфа "Управление хлебозаводом 7.7", очень нужно, заранее благодарю!!!!


такая же редкая, как и конфигурация для производства ювелирных изделий, которую просто устал уже искать(((((

----------


## johnsm123

> Это же эмуль! Эмуль здесь не причем. Мне нужно снять защиту с самой кофигурации, т.е. дать возможность для ее редактирования.
> Но, все равно спасибо.
> Ну так что? Поделится ли кто информацией еще?


выложи куда нить саму конфигурацию, я поковыряю

----------


## johnsm123

> Служба мгновенных сообщений пользователей 
> (1C)
> Ищу!!!


под какую платформу? 7 или 8?

----------


## johnsm123

диск ИТС за 01.09 общий размер 4.7 гига, 32 части (разбит архиватором)
http://depositfiles.com/files/nuogmfx2q
http://depositfiles.com/files/ho43hvg7k
http://depositfiles.com/files/8ci8kz845
http://depositfiles.com/files/k47yx2ti5
http://depositfiles.com/files/vq05jm1d4
http://depositfiles.com/files/zqhzxl1bs
http://depositfiles.com/files/rue3gxdzg
http://depositfiles.com/files/bl3z8gb0q
http://depositfiles.com/files/kdbuudo1w
http://depositfiles.com/files/vg66gx133
http://depositfiles.com/files/mn4ky375q
http://depositfiles.com/files/a8qz90zs9
http://depositfiles.com/files/qgwglom6y
http://depositfiles.com/files/owq1fseuw
http://depositfiles.com/files/cbzfoyh74
http://depositfiles.com/files/gmeihpuba
http://depositfiles.com/files/3ic23lynx
http://depositfiles.com/files/82p20idsn
http://depositfiles.com/files/z25pt2trk
http://depositfiles.com/files/u23quyfxd
http://depositfiles.com/files/3jd067u2r
http://depositfiles.com/files/0uouedxsz
http://depositfiles.com/files/v1wonh378
http://depositfiles.com/files/mgsbtwad4
http://depositfiles.com/files/gi4qpgiug
http://depositfiles.com/files/5h9fgw4sg
http://depositfiles.com/files/4azfmtegz
http://depositfiles.com/files/wwcisqs4c
http://depositfiles.com/files/s2c2irltl
http://depositfiles.com/files/jt49x0suj
http://depositfiles.com/files/2urvftgnf
http://depositfiles.com/files/fc4ykrqvx

там много чего есть интересного

----------


## twen

*Последние релизы конфигураций для 1С 7.7*

*Общая 503*
*часть 1 http://letitbit.net/download/8df3ab6...part1.rar.html*
*часть 2 http://letitbit.net/download/d620484...part2.rar.html*

*Торговля и склад 954*
*http://letitbit.net/download/f1a93a7...70954.ZIP.html*
*ЗиК 285*
*http://letitbit.net/download/0651464...70285.ZIP.html*
*Бюджетная 630*
http://letitbit.net/download/b94a9a7...70630.ZIP.html

----------


## twen

*Формы отчетности на 26.01.2009*
*4кв 2008*
*Общая и комплексная*
http://letitbit.net/download/3fcf145...4002-.zip.html 

*УСH*
http://letitbit.net/download/480a593...q4002.zip.html

*ПБОЮЛ*

http://letitbit.net/download/e026a22...q4002.zip.html

*Бюджтная*

http://letitbit.net/download/333a066...q4002.zip.html

*1 кв 2009*
*Общая и комплексная*

http://letitbit.net/download/14d1a56...q1001.zip.html

*УСН* 

http://letitbit.net/download/2f83194...q1001.zip.html

----------


## johnsm123

так это все и многое другое есть на диске итс

----------


## twen

А еще там 4.6 гига всего, а этого обычно нет
на диске лежат только новые конфигурации
то есть те которые вышли в январе а за декабрь ноябрь и тд нет
а в принципе "очень удобно" скачал почти 5 гигов и стер тк не нашел то что нужно.
а отчетность лежит самая свежая а не с диска 
обновлена с 1С

----------


## twen

Да в принципе образ можно порезать на 200 частей так доход может больше будет

----------


## Riply

Плизз....не могу установить конфу УСН 7 на висту... что делать?

----------


## acpav

Найди поиском 1cv7_sql25_portable.exe и делай с конфами и обработками все!

----------


## Riply

> Найди поиском 1cv7_sql25_portable.exe и делай с конфами и обработками все!


 такого нигде нету (( 
у меня вот такая ошибка выходит
16 bit windows subsystem system\CurrentControlSet\Control\VirtualDeviceDriv  ers

----------


## Riply

а точнее вот так: "Virtual Device Driver format in the registry is invalid. Choose 'Close' to terminate the application"... добавление в реестре нового параметра не дало результатов.. база 1С встает нормально а конфигурация  при сетапе диска1 дает вот эту вот ошибку

----------


## Riply

> а точнее вот так: "Virtual Device Driver format in the registry is invalid. Choose 'Close' to terminate the application"... добавление в реестре нового параметра не дало результатов.. база 1С встает нормально а конфигурация  при сетапе диска1 дает вот эту вот ошибку


получилось :) .. создала полностью раздел VirtualDeviceDrivers и в нем параметр VDD мультистроковый с пустым значением.. и потом установка конфигурации пошла ..

----------


## johnsm123

> А еще там 4.6 гига всего, а этого обычно нет
> на диске лежат только новые конфигурации
> то есть те которые вышли в январе а за декабрь ноябрь и тд нет
> а в принципе "очень удобно" скачал почти 5 гигов и стер тк не нашел то что нужно.
> а отчетность лежит самая свежая а не с диска 
> обновлена с 1С


так ты поставь эмуль ключа от 8.1, который приводился выше и откроется полный диск

там даже для разработчиков есть полезности

----------


## igorlviv

Здравствуйте !!
Узнал что при помощи 1С 8 можно создавать on-line интернет магазин.
Подскажите может у кого-то есть готовая конфа или демо?
Или подскажите где можно почитать как ее можно создать, инструментарий и функционал.
Заранее благодарен за ответ

----------


## sabmtx

Научите плиз как добавить и пользоваться конфигурацией "1С Рарус-Общепит 8 Проф"И? 
Жена убить меня уже хочет, ей тренироватся дома для работы.
Есть установленная 1С 8 предприятие(Упр. торг./бухгалт./зарпл. и управл. персоналом/упр. производ. предпр.)

Скаченный общепит8 имеет один файл с расширением .cf
(Foods(KatranFuck).cf) размером 63Мб. 
Что и как с ним делатьИИ

----------


## twen

*Выпущен релиз 7.70.504 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" (ред. 4.5) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".* 
*Обновление для конфигурации*

http://letitbit.net/download/1d5ced1...pdate.exe.html 

*Выпущен релиз 7.70.504 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" (ред. 4.5) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".* 
*Обновление для конфигурации*
http://letitbit.net/download/95991b8...pdate.exe.html

----------


## ...

> *Выпущен релиз 7.70.504 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" (ред. 4.5) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".* 
> *Обновление для конфигурации*
> 
> http://letitbit.net/download/1d5ced1...pdate.exe.html 
> 
> *Выпущен релиз 7.70.504 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" (ред. 4.5) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".* 
> *Обновление для конфигурации*
> http://letitbit.net/download/95991b8...pdate.exe.html


Спасибо, но по сноскам вторая ссылка для 7.70.152. Правильно?

----------


## twen

Вторая ссылка 
Выпущен релиз 7.70.152 конфигурации "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя" (ред. 1.2) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".

----------


## twen

*В предыдущем сообщении была опечатка*
*Исправлено*
*Выпущен релиз 7.70.504 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" (ред. 4.5) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".* 
*Обновление для конфигурации*
http://letitbit.net/download/1d5ced1...pdate.exe.html

*Выпущен релиз 7.70.152 конфигурации "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя" (ред. 1.2) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".* 

*Обновление для конфигурации*
http://letitbit.net/download/95991b8...pdate.exe.html

----------


## ТаняМ

А скажите в зик 285 есть все для новых вычетов размеров по НДФЛ?

----------


## S_GRAY

> А скажите в зик 285 есть все для новых вычетов размеров по НДФЛ?


Есть внешняя обработка для 285 конфигурации, называется ZiK2009, которая и устанавливает вычеты и пределы на уровне 01.01.2009 г.

----------


## voodooviper

Попытаю опять счастье, может есть у кого конфигурация "Управление Хлебозаводом"?

----------


## musa

> *В предыдущем сообщении была опечатка*
> *Исправлено*
> *Выпущен релиз 7.70.504 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" (ред. 4.5) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".* 
> *Обновление для конфигурации*
> http://letitbit.net/download/1d5ced1...pdate.exe.html
> 
> *Выпущен релиз 7.70.152 конфигурации "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя" (ред. 1.2) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".* 
> 
> *Обновление для конфигурации*
> http://letitbit.net/download/95991b8...pdate.exe.html


а есть ли релиз 7.70.504 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" (ред. 4.5) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".  на базовую версию или как обновить мою на версию ПРОФ?

----------


## Frosty

Господа а есть у кого общепит или трактир любой очень надо для тренировок:D
Выложите плизззз

----------


## uan

Господа. Раньше был такой форум nado.ws. Может кто знает куда он перехал. Поделитесь ссылками на бухгалтерию 504релиз на проф и на базовую (полный дистрибутив). Заранее спасибо. Могу поделиться последним КАМИНом 2.0.

----------


## ТаняМ

> Есть внешняя обработка для 285 конфигурации, называется ZiK2009, которая и устанавливает вычеты и пределы на уровне 01.01.2009 г.


а ссылку можно на эту обработку?

----------


## jeneksp

Seregas!!! Заходи Конфигурация-поддержка-настройка-включить возможность редактирования

----------


## Vladimir2008

У кого-нибудь есть пследняя конфа: "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия". Выложите если можете.

----------


## S_GRAY

> а ссылку можно на эту обработку?


Обработка ZiK2009.ert здесь http://infostart.ru/projects/3215/

----------


## twen

*Типовая конфигурация*
*«Бухгалтерский учет», редакция 4.5*
*Релиз 7.70.504 от 26.01.2009 г.* полность не обновление
часть 1 

http://letitbit.net/download/17378a5...part1.RAR.html 

часть 2

http://letitbit.net/download/af76166...part2.RAR.html 

обновление релиза

http://letitbit.net/download/1d5ced1...pdate.exe.html

----------


## Vladimir2008

А есть ли конфа: "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия"?

----------


## regword

Господа. Раньше был такой форум nado.ws. Может кто знает куда он перехал. Поделитесь ссылками на бухгалтерию 504релиз на проф и на базовую (полный дистрибутив). Заранее спасибо. Могу поделиться последним КАМИНом 2.0.

Так скинь ссылку,поделись с народом.

----------


## Lontayer

> Господа. Раньше был такой форум nado.ws. Может кто знает куда он перехал. Поделитесь ссылками на бухгалтерию 504релиз на проф и на базовую (полный дистрибутив). Заранее спасибо. Могу поделиться последним КАМИНом 2.0.


имеется ввиду с релизом 2.0.049 и пакетом обновления sp01 к немуИ поделитесь ссылкой тогда, плз...

----------


## Capstain

> Господа. Раньше был такой форум nado.ws. Может кто знает куда он перехал. Поделитесь ссылками на бухгалтерию 504релиз на проф и на базовую (полный дистрибутив). Заранее спасибо. Могу поделиться последним КАМИНом 2.0.
> 
> Так скинь ссылку,поделись с народом.


На этом форуме сначала закрыли раздел бухгалтерии, а потом и сам форум

----------


## demondsh

Сама программа 7.70.025-сетевая самая последняя, из 7-ки новее нет. или есть. Скиньте если есть!!!

----------


## Клейстер

Платформа 1С 7.7 (релиз 7.70.027)

Последние релизы конфигураций: 

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7
1С:Предприятие 7.7 Типовая конфигурация "Торговля+Склад"
1С:Предприятие 7.7.Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры" (Комплексная)
1C:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Зарплата+Кадры" 
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения"

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

----------


## camanche

Всем привет! Кто пользуется подпиской ИТС - гляньте обновление 1.6.9.4 для БАЗОВОЙ бухгалтерии 8.1 - должна быть на диске за июль или октябрь 2008-го. К сожалению потерял эти диски. Понимаю что не в тему платформы 7.7

----------


## demondsh

> Платформа 1С 7.7 (релиз 7.70.027)
> 
> Последние релизы конфигураций: 
> 
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7
> 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Типовая конфигурация "Торговля+Склад"
> 1С:Предприятие 7.7.Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры" (Комплексная)
> 1C:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Зарплата+Кадры" 
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения"
> ...


Имел ввиду не новую установку, а обновление с .025 на .027!!!
Но тоже хорошо, еще бы ссылку на обновление кто кинул.

----------


## Клейстер

Последние релизы конфигураций: 

1С:Предприятие 7.7 Типовая конфигурация "Производство+услуги+бухга  терия" (7.70.308 от 26.01.2009г.)

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

----------


## Пропасть

> *Типовая конфигурация*
> *«Бухгалтерский учет», редакция 4.5*
> *Релиз 7.70.504 от 26.01.2009 г.* полность не обновление
> часть 1 
> 
> http://letitbit.net/download/17378a5...part1.RAR.html 
> 
> часть 2
> 
> ...


Не могу понять у меня пишет "выбранная конфигурация является специализированной" и ничего не загружается, помогите!!

----------


## voodooviper

Опять с наболевщим вопросом нужна конфигурация "Управление Хлебозаводом 7.7"
Если есть поделитесь!

----------


## Mike Splin

>>Не могу понять у меня пишет "выбранная конфигурация является специализированной" и ничего не загружается, помогите!! 		

По всей видимости, у вас типовая конфа, а вы пытаетесь обновиться базовой. Для перевода базовой в типовую необходимо создать пустую папку и прописать к ней путь, в конфигураторе загрузиться ( на все вопросы - Ok). Затем загрузить изменную конфигурацию и сохраниться. На грозные предупреждения не реагировать. В созданной папке будет типовая конфа. Её можно использовать при объединении конфигураций.

----------


## 44vovan

Подскажите, после установки 1С7.7 на WinVista, пишет сообщение:
Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного!
Подскажите что делать?

----------


## liros

Всем добрый вечер. Очень нужны формы отчетности для типовой конфигурации 7.7 за 4 квартал . Заранее признателен. 
Бросьте на мыло liros1@rambler.ru

----------


## liros

Народ подмогите. Нужны регламентированные отчеты за 4 квартал 2008 года для типовой конфигурации. Плюс вроде с 2009 года многое поменялось. Вроде НДС поубавили , да и НДФЛ по другому. Вот обновление по этим новостям интерисуют для общей типовой, для упрощенки и для зарплаты и кадров. Осваиваю понемногу детище 1с, хвалят 8-ку. Надо почитать про нее. Как вам она. Стоит ли переходить.
Где откопать документацию по 8-ке, в смысле скачать бы. Заранее признателен за помощь. Пишите на мыло liros1@rambler.ru

----------


## johnsm123

> Всем добрый вечер. Очень нужны формы отчетности для типовой конфигурации 7.7 за 4 квартал . Заранее признателен. 
> Бросьте на мыло liros1@rambler.ru


держи http://depositfiles.com/files/hno7q64pb

----------


## johnsm123

или вот весь диск итс за январь 2009
http://depositfiles.com/files/nuogmfx2q
http://depositfiles.com/files/ho43hvg7k
http://depositfiles.com/files/8ci8kz845
http://depositfiles.com/files/k47yx2ti5
http://depositfiles.com/files/vq05jm1d4
http://depositfiles.com/files/zqhzxl1bs
http://depositfiles.com/files/rue3gxdzg
http://depositfiles.com/files/bl3z8gb0q
http://depositfiles.com/files/kdbuudo1w
http://depositfiles.com/files/vg66gx133
http://depositfiles.com/files/mn4ky375q
http://depositfiles.com/files/a8qz90zs9
http://depositfiles.com/files/qgwglom6y
http://depositfiles.com/files/owq1fseuw
http://depositfiles.com/files/cbzfoyh74
http://depositfiles.com/files/gmeihpuba
http://depositfiles.com/files/3ic23lynx
http://depositfiles.com/files/82p20idsn
http://depositfiles.com/files/z25pt2trk
http://depositfiles.com/files/u23quyfxd
http://depositfiles.com/files/3jd067u2r
http://depositfiles.com/files/0uouedxsz
http://depositfiles.com/files/v1wonh378
http://depositfiles.com/files/mgsbtwad4
http://depositfiles.com/files/gi4qpgiug
http://depositfiles.com/files/5h9fgw4sg
http://depositfiles.com/files/4azfmtegz
http://depositfiles.com/files/wwcisqs4c
http://depositfiles.com/files/s2c2irltl
http://depositfiles.com/files/jt49x0suj
http://depositfiles.com/files/2urvftgnf
http://depositfiles.com/files/fc4ykrqvx

----------


## liros

Попытался скачать. Беспросветно . Сбрасывает. Оплатил- без толку. Может где еще выложено или на мыло ссылку сбросьте liros1@rambler.ru

----------


## liros

Отчетность скачать не удается. Файл очень большой и ничего не получается. Скачал уже половину-связь прервалась. А докачать не получается. Может где то еще выложены формы отчетности.

----------


## liros

Всем привет. Скачал изменение НДФЛ для ЗиК файл Zik2009.ert  Теперь вопрос как его подключить к зарплате
Ответьте на мыло liros1@rambler.ru

----------


## johnsm123

> Всем привет. Скачал изменение НДФЛ для ЗиК файл Zik2009.ert  Теперь вопрос как его подключить к зарплате
> Ответьте на мыло liros1@rambler.ru


запусти 1с, и открой его как простой файл

----------


## inoks1

Добрый день!
Подскажите в комплексной 486-й релиз учтены новые вычеты по НДФЛ с 01.01.2009 или нужно руками добивать, тогда где?
Спасибо!

----------


## chelovek

Привет! Кто поделится прогаммой "Электронный сборник рецептур" (рарус)

----------


## TheBurunduk

> Всем привет! Кто пользуется подпиской ИТС - гляньте обновление 1.6.9.4 для БАЗОВОЙ бухгалтерии 8.1


Обновление 1.6.9.4 для БАЗОВОЙ бухгалтерии 8.1: http://depositfiles.com/files/l4ifl2vur

----------


## Lontayer

> Господа. Раньше был такой форум nado.ws. Может кто знает куда он перехал. Поделитесь ссылками на бухгалтерию 504релиз на проф и на базовую (полный дистрибутив). Заранее спасибо. Могу поделиться последним КАМИНом 2.0.
> 
> Так скинь ссылку,поделись с народом.


С этой странички можно скачать: http://vareza.net/forums/lofiversion...hp/t19278.html

----------


## DIaMONd85

Очень нужна конфигурация для образовательных учреждений. Если у кого то есть залейте пожалуйста. Заранее большое спасибо

----------


## av-i

> Подскажите, после установки 1С7.7 на WinVista, пишет сообщение:
> Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного!
> Подскажите что делать?


1. Запускаешь 1с через конфигуратор
2. Заходишь в меню "администрирование\кодов  ая страница таблиц ИБ\в появившемся окне выбираешь +текущая системная установка\ОК
3. УСЕ, теперь должно работать!

----------


## zun-zun

Всем доброго времени суток. Мучаюсь с КАМИН 2.0. Нужно обновить до 49 релиза, нашел проф версию, все норм обновляет только заход осуществляется через монопольный режим. Слышал что можно подправить в конфигураторе чтобы по сетке работал, кто знает подскажите.

----------


## LexBad

что можно дать 1с 7.7, чтоб она не просила рег. номер с волшебным словом? подскажите, плиз...

----------


## Пыщь-пыщь!

Всем здравствуйте. Рылся-рылся в нете, ничего не удалось... кто может подбросить ссылку, дабы скачать последний релиз 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Форт ХР" 1.25 или хотя бы уж 1.24.

Заранее премного благодарен.

----------


## vovan-ka

_Есть у кого 1с рарус магазин, очень надо! Спасибо заранее_

----------


## vicdun

Кто знает когда выйдет конфигурация 7.7 УСН с вычетами по НДФЛ?

----------


## Пропасть

> >>Не могу понять у меня пишет "выбранная конфигурация является специализированной" и ничего не загружается, помогите!!         
> 
> По всей видимости, у вас типовая конфа, а вы пытаетесь обновиться базовой. Для перевода базовой в типовую необходимо создать пустую папку и прописать к ней путь, в конфигураторе загрузиться ( на все вопросы - Ok). Затем загрузить изменную конфигурацию и сохраниться. На грозные предупреждения не реагировать. В созданной папке будет типовая конфа. Её можно использовать при объединении конфигураций.


Спасибо огромное! Дело в том, что женьщин совсем глюпий, плохо что поняла! Можно Вас попросить расписать по пунктикам, а то страшно, вдруг что-нибудь не то сотворю. А если есть для типовой 7.70.025 504 релизик буду просто счастлива!:)

----------


## Клейстер

Платформа 1С 7.7 (релиз 7.70.027) 

Последние релизы конфигураций:  

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Релиз 7.70.504 от 26.01.2009 г.) 
1С:Предприятие 7.7 Типовая конфигурация "Торговля+Склад" (Релиз 7.70.954 от 22.07.2008 г.) 
1С:Предприятие 7.7 Типовая конфигурация "Производство+услуги+бухга  терия" (7.70.308 от 26.01.2009г.) 
1С:Предприятие 7.7.Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры" (Релиз 7.70.486 от 31.10.2008 г.)  
1C:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Зарплата+Кадры" (Релиз 7.70.285 от 09.10.2008) 
*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения" (Релиз 7.70.160 от 02.02.2009 г.)* 

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

----------


## liros

Новые ставки НДФЛ на 2009 год для упрощенки где копнуть. Да и для ЗиК не помешали бы.

----------


## liros

Помогите. Надо изменить ставки НДФЛ в упрощенке и в общей, а также ЗиК. надо обновлять или можно иначе.

----------


## Олег_1989

Привет. А а КАМИН к какой версии 1С? к 8 или 7? скинь ссылку плиз)

----------


## stouns

Кто-нибудь знает про форум nado.ws. ИИ

----------


## twen

*Обновлен комплект форм регламентированной отчетности за IV квартал 2008 года для бюджетников*
*для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".* 
для типовых конфигураций "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений" (ред. 6), 
"1С:Свод отчетов 7.7" (ред. 2),
"Свод отчетов ПРОФ" (ред. 2), 
"Бухгалтерия для распорядителей бюджетных средств" (ред. 3), 
"1С:Воинская часть 7.7" (ред. 5), 
"Бюджет муниципального образования"
и "Бюджет муниципального образования ПРОФ" 

http://letitbit.net/download/7612b43...udget.zip.html

----------


## garadgan

> Помогите. Надо изменить ставки НДФЛ в упрощенке и в общей, а также ЗиК. надо обновлять или можно иначе.


Присоединяюсь к вопросу...Подскажите неграмотным как поступить в данной ситуации? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Ant10

> Подскажите, после установки 1С7.7 на WinVista, пишет сообщение:
> Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного!
> Подскажите что делать?


Заходишь в режиме Конфигуратор.
Далее-Администрирование-Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ-в окне выбираешь -"текущая системная установка" ( в самом низу) и со всем соглашаешься:)

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу...Подскажите неграмотным как поступить в данной ситуации? Заранее благодарен.


Судя по всему, в новых релизах

----------


## liros

Все выяснил. Для новых ставок НДФЛ надо обновить платформу до 27, обновить Упрощенку до 160, общую до 504. ЗиК пока не вышла.

----------


## liros

посмотрите на  
http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&limit=1&m=1#1
Там есть все.

----------


## IT-ROOT

После обновления КАМИНА при использовании помошника в задаче ОПЛАТА ПО СРЕДНЕМУ ЗАРАБОТКУ в закладке ВРЕМЯ нет возможности ввода данных в колонку ОТРАБОТАННОЕ ВРЕМЯ выдает ошибку: "Расчет ведется по календарю 5-дневной недели, можно исправить время в колонке "Отраб.по 5-дн." " 
Куда нужно нажать или еще что-то сделать что бы заработало...
Сильно не пинайте с 1С не работаю... Ну помочь очень надо...

----------


## johnsm123

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу...Подскажите неграмотным как поступить в данной ситуации? Заранее благодарен.


новые ставки для зик http://depositfiles.com/files/ybia3j7fh

----------


## inoks1

В ЗиКе можно и руками, а вот по комплексной вопрос остался.

----------


## jdecorp

А есть ли у кого последние обновления Комплексной?!

----------


## Charmelle

добрый день! подскажите а где скачать 1c предприятие 7.7.?

----------


## denni_7777

Люди! у кого есть релизы Упрощенки 160 и Общей 504 , нужны изменения в НДФЛ и т.д.

----------


## denni_7777

У меня есть релизы Упрощенки 160 и Общей 504, куда залить?

----------


## johnsm123

> добрый день! подскажите а где скачать 1c предприятие 7.7.?


ДЕРЖИ http://depositfiles.com/files/02enooajx

----------


## johnsm123

> А есть ли у кого последние обновления Комплексной?!


  чуть позже залью, часов через 12

----------


## johnsm123

> Скиньте плиз новую конфигурацию 1С:Предприятие Бух.учет редакция 4.5 с измениями по НДФЛ и файл регламентированной отчетности за 4 кв 2008


может целиком диск ИТС выложить за февраль жтого года?

----------


## denni_7777

Новые релизы:
Общая 504 релиз: http://depositfiles.com/files/d3prkczw8
Упрощенка 160 релиз: http://depositfiles.com/files/xof1fydtf

----------


## eugeneskor

> Всем доброго времени суток. Мучаюсь с КАМИН 2.0. Нужно обновить до 49 релиза, нашел проф версию, все норм обновляет только заход осуществляется через монопольный режим. Слышал что можно подправить в конфигураторе чтобы по сетке работал, кто знает подскажите.


 Все просто - заходишь в конфигуратор и в глобальном модуле ищешь сочетание "П"+  Найдется что-то типа "П"+"Р"+"О"+"Ф" Всю эту лабуду меняешь на "Сетевая" и все...

----------


## eugeneskor

Кстати, если не трудно, можешь сбросить на мыло 49 релиз? eugeneskor@mail.ru

----------


## Пропасть

> Платформа 1С 7.7 (релиз 7.70.027)
> 
> Последние релизы конфигураций: 
> 
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения"
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ


Странно, мне пишет "архив поврежден или имеет неизвестный формат" Что бы это значило? Может, что неправильно делаю? И загружает страницу, как htm. Что делать? Подсткажите, Христа ради!!!

----------


## Пропасть

> Платформа 1С 7.7 (релиз 7.70.027)
> 
> Последние релизы конфигураций: 
> 
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7
> 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Типовая конфигурация "Торговля+Склад"
> 1С:Предприятие 7.7.Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры" (Комплексная)
> 1C:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Зарплата+Кадры" 
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения"
> ...


 А еще Гад такой пишет, что "запрашиваемый файл отсутствует на сервере" это к чему, кто скажет?

----------


## inoks1

> чуть позже залью, часов через 12


очень ждем обновления комплексной!

----------


## twen

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная конфигурация «Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры»,* 
Релиз 7.70.486
часть 1

http://letitbit.net/download/58bd981...part1.RAR.html 

часть 2

http://letitbit.net/download/e3ed013...part2.RAR.html 

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Типовая конфигурация «Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия»,* 
Релиз 7.70.308 от 26.01.2009
часть 1

http://letitbit.net/download/4ecc979...part1.RAR.html 

часть 2

http://letitbit.net/download/e4535c2...part2.RAR.html 

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Установка целиком*
*Типовая конфигурация «Упрощенная система налогообложения» Релиз 7.70.160 от 02.02.2009 г.*

http://letitbit.net/download/a815ec2...70160.RAR.html

----------


## johnsm123

господа, появился на руках диск ИТС за февраль этого года, обновления всех типовых конфигураций и форм отчетности за первый квартал, так же обновление самих платформ 7.7 и 8.1, есть бета релиз 8.2, все это весит 8 гигов, вопрос куда все это выложить так что бы было удобно скачивать? моду на депоситфиес.ком и для удобства голд акаунт на 6 часов, только надо определить во сколько и когда активировать голд акаунт по москве.....если честно то мне в лом вырывать кусками обновление с диска и заливать частями

----------


## Radiation

ПАРНИ, НУЖЕН ОБЩЕПИТ ДЛЯ УКРАНЫ - ЗДЕСЬ ЕСТЬ, НО ВСЕ ССЫЛИ УЖЕ КРЯКНУЛИ... ПЕРЕЗАЛЕЙТЕ!!!

----------


## crazyfane

господа, будьте добры, у кого есть конфа 1с-Астор Торговый дом 5, залейте плиз

----------


## stoosha

Ребята, скажите, а как Бух 7.7 обновлять? Я скачала дистрибутив, там 20 директорий, ну это дискеты - я поняла. В Диск1 setup запустила и...?

----------


## zorg130661

и всё конфигурация установилась, никаких дискет

----------


## Алена

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно обновить 1С:торговля и бухгалтерия (4.5) - релиза на нее нет, изменения имеются. Можно ли использовать обновление бухгалтерия 7.70.054 и как, если можно. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Алена

> *Выпущен релиз 7.70.504 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" (ред. 4.5) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".* 
> *Обновление для конфигурации*
> 
> http://letitbit.net/download/1d5ced1...pdate.exe.html 
> 
> *Выпущен релиз 7.70.504 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" (ред. 4.5) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7".* 
> *Обновление для конфигурации*
> http://letitbit.net/download/95991b8...pdate.exe.html


А нельзя ли через другой файлообменник, у меня с letitbit не загружается. Буду благодарна.

----------


## S_GRAY

> господа, появился на руках диск ИТС за февраль этого года, обновления всех типовых конфигураций и форм отчетности за первый квартал, так же обновление самих платформ 7.7 и 8.1, есть бета релиз 8.2, все это весит 8 гигов, вопрос куда все это выложить так что бы было удобно скачивать? моду на депоситфиес.ком и для удобства голд акаунт на 6 часов, только надо определить во сколько и когда активировать голд акаунт по москве.....если честно то мне в лом вырывать кусками обновление с диска и заливать частями


Выложи info.dat за февраль, дальше каждый возьмет что ему нужно непосредственно у 1С

----------


## twen

*Обновлен комплект форм регламентированной отчетности за IV квартал 2008 года для бюджетников
для "1С:Предприятия 7.7". 
*для типовых конфигураций "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений" (ред. 6), 
"1С:Свод отчетов 7.7" (ред. 2),
"Свод отчетов ПРОФ" (ред. 2), 
"Бухгалтерия для распорядителей бюджетных средств" (ред. 3), 
"1С:Воинская часть 7.7" (ред. 5), 
"Бюджет муниципального образования"
и "Бюджет муниципального образования ПРОФ" 
http://uploadbox.com/files/vS6ke7951k

*Регламентированная отчетность
*
*Формы отчетности на 26.01.2009
4кв 2008*
*Общая и комплексная*
http://uploadbox.com/files/ACSHIOTKuS
http://letitbit.net/download/3fcf145...4002-.zip.html 

*УСН* 
http://uploadbox.com/files/cFhLw8Wz5M
http://letitbit.net/download/480a593...q4002.zip.html" 

*ПБОЮЛ*
http://uploadbox.com/files/52iOroHlXk
http://letitbit.net/download/e026a22...q4002.zip.html" 

*Бюджтная*
http://uploadbox.com/files/vS6ke7951k
http://letitbit.net/download/333a066...q4002.zip.html" 

*за I квартал 2009 года
*Настоящий комплект отчетности содержит только новые и измененные формы статистической отчетности, *введенные с 1 января 2009 года. 
*Для подготовки остальных форм отчетности следует использовать комплект за 4 квартал 2008 года.
*1 кв 2009*
*Общая и комплексная*
http://uploadbox.com/files/U6RKeRbvXu
http://letitbit.net/download/14d1a56...q1001.zip.html" 

*УСН* 
http://uploadbox.com/files/SzciMT19aN
http://letitbit.net/download/2f83194...q1001.zip.html" 

ZIK 2009 Обработка позволяющая считать зарплату по новому с 2009 года
(новые вычеты)
http://uploadbox.com/files/FZT8A7OA3i

----------


## Soborov

Люди помогите очень нужна конфигурация:
*Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.4 версия 7.70.445*
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## twen

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная конфигурация «Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры»,* 
Релиз 7.70.486
часть 1
http://uploadbox.com/files/J1sVQSBT1v
часть 2
http://uploadbox.com/files/qEkDN2x90i

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Типовая конфигурация «Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия»,* 
Релиз 7.70.308 от 26.01.2009
часть 1
http://uploadbox.com/files/rfXmj6eqBA
часть 2
http://uploadbox.com/files/qJ3lc30HE8

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Установка целиком*
*Типовая конфигурация «Упрощенная система налогообложения» Релиз 7.70.160 от 02.02.2009 г.*
*http://uploadbox.com/files/9vShZb9nFl*

_
Выпущен релиз 7.70.504 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" (ред. 4.5) для "1С:Предприятия 7.7". 
_
_ЧАСТЬ 1   http://uploadbox.com/files/D1GHNW6u8i_
_ЧАСТЬ 2   http://uploadbox.com/files/Yse2QwTJOi_

_ЗиК 285
http://uploadbox.com/files/Bu38CJ4INO_
_
Бюджетная 630_
_ЧАСТЬ 1   http://uploadbox.com/files/2JDxaPCLrp
ЧАСТЬ 2   http://uploadbox.com/files/da6s8MLrpc_

----------


## continental

Войти в конфигуратор, Администрирование, кодовая страница таблиц ИБ, установить текущую системную, а не русскую

----------


## voodooviper

Нужна конфигурация Управление Хлебозаводом 7.7 , буду благодарен если ссылку для скачивание выложите!

----------


## helenchekc

Help me, pliase... Скажите пожалуйсто - можно ли как-нибудь совместить 1С:7.7 и Windows Vista Home Premium 32-ая ОС

----------


## continental

немного выше я уже писал
Для работы 7.7 под Vista нужно:
Войти в конфигуратор, Администрирование, кодовая страница таблиц ИБ, установить текущую системную, а не русскую

----------


## helenchekc

у меня не открывается конфигуратор, вобще ничего не открывается -пишет "1СV7.7 starter program (multi-user) не работает"

----------


## helenchekc

:(


> у меня не открывается конфигуратор, вобще ничего не открывается -пишет "1СV7.7 starter program (multi-user) не работает"





> немного выше я уже писал
> Для работы 7.7 под Vista нужно:
> Войти в конфигуратор, Администрирование, кодовая страница таблиц ИБ, установить текущую системную, а не русскую


:(у меня не открывается конфигуратор, вобще ничего не открывается -пишет "1СV7.7 starter program (multi-user) не работает

----------


## bobik

Подскажите плиз!!!

Есть ли у кого обновления для 1с упрощенка *БАЗОВАЯ* конфигурация, релизы 7.70.158, 7.70.159 и 7.70.160?

Выложите, пожалуйста, нигде не могу найти!
есть для профф, а для базовой нет:(

Буду очень очень очень очень очень очень благодарна.

----------


## Lacrimosa0000

Господа! Эмулятор ключа для 1С 7.7 027 для VISTA или крякнутый exe-шник для компоненты бух.учет есть у кого-нибудь?
Видела эмулятор только для 8.1.

----------


## johnsm123

господа!!! выкладываю диск итс за февраль 2009, разбил по 25 мегабайт что бы было меньше жалоб на обрывы

на диске отчетность за 1 квартал 2009 года
новые релизы конфигураций, новые компоненты для 1с, законодательство, короче почти 8 гигов всего самого свежего для 1с и бухгалтера

качать рекомендую с помощью программы http://filemanager.depositfiles.com/ru/filemanager.html

сам диск http://depositfiles.com/folders/UU2ONEY23
залит еще не весь, но в течение суток залью остатки

что бы получить доступ ко всем разделам диска необходимо установить эмуль ключа http://depositfiles.com/files/2ihlb7csf

----------


## Димаaaaa

Исчу доработку к 7.7 ТиС для учета по S/N, IMEI
Кто имеет Поделитесь Plz

----------


## helenchekc

а ни у кого случайно нет обновлений конфигураций 1С:7.7 Деньги ред. 2.2, релиз 228. зарание спасибо

----------


## johnsm123

> а ни у кого случайно нет обновлений конфигураций 1С:7.7 Деньги ред. 2.2, релиз 228. зарание спасибо


смотри тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=129


Дамы и господа, повторяю еще раз, на дисках ИТС идет самое последнее обновление всех типовых конфигураций и платформ, так же там есть законодательство (гарант), и поддержка для разработчика, присутствует очень много компонент для 1с, таких как web-компонента для организации доступа к 1с через инет и многое другое

----------


## helenchekc

а может быть можно как-нибудь вытащить конфигурацию 1С:7.7 деньги от туда выложить отдельно, просто скачать 8Гб информации ради 10 - 15Мб... и потом все это удалить... Пожалуйсто :o. Буду очень благодарна

----------


## johnsm123

> А как оттуда скачать только файл регламетиров.отчетности за 1 кв 2009? Подскажите...


  да ни как, только весь диск, или когда у меня время будет то я вырву с диска только отчетность....простите господа, физически не успеваю просто

----------


## kia13

Добрый день.
Помогите найти конфигурацию "еФарма" ?
Спасибо!

----------


## Димаaaaa

]Исчу доработку к 7.7 ТиС для учета по S/N, IMEI
Кто имеет Поделитесь Plz[/quote]

----------


## johnsm123

> А как оттуда скачать только файл регламетиров.отчетности за 1 кв 2009? Подскажите...


держите, регламентир. отчетность за 1 квартал 2009 года http://depositfiles.com/files/25eksy1j3

----------


## johnsm123

1САспект 7.7 Компактная торговая система. Обновление 7.70.022 http://depositfiles.com/files/4ydyp3rqk
1СПредприниматель 7.7. Конфигурация, редакция 1.2 Релиз 7.70.151 http://depositfiles.com/files/qmoh92q09
1СПредприятие 7.7 Конфигурация Платежные документы, редакция 3. Релиз 7.70.333 http://depositfiles.com/files/10kfm5ijq
Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Склад  +Зарплата+Кадры редакция 4.5 Релиз 7.70.486 http://depositfiles.com/files/crxl1l9zz
Конфигурация Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия Редакция 2.8 Релиз 7.70.307 http://depositfiles.com/files/kp4pstofy
Типовая конфигурация Торговля и склад Редакция 9.2 Релиз 7.70.954 http://depositfiles.com/files/p9rubr3fj
Финансовое планирование 1.2 7.70.124 http://depositfiles.com/files/pssfjm0v4

----------


## johnsm123

1САспект 7.7 Компактная торговая система. Обновление 7.70.022 http://depositfiles.com/files/4ydyp3rqk
1СПредприниматель 7.7. Конфигурация, редакция 1.2 Релиз 7.70.151 http://depositfiles.com/files/qmoh92q09
1СПредприятие 7.7 Конфигурация Платежные документы, редакция 3. Релиз 7.70.333 http://depositfiles.com/files/10kfm5ijq
Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Склад  +Зарплата+Кадры редакция 4.5 Релиз 7.70.486 http://depositfiles.com/files/crxl1l9zz
Конфигурация Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия Редакция 2.8 Релиз 7.70.307 http://depositfiles.com/files/kp4pstofy
Типовая конфигурация Торговля и склад Редакция 9.2 Релиз 7.70.954 http://depositfiles.com/files/p9rubr3fj
Финансовое планирование 1.2 7.70.124 http://depositfiles.com/files/pssfjm0v4

----------


## helenchekc

добрый день, всех с днем Святого Валентина:). Подскажите пожалуйсто, а можно ли обновлять платформу 1С:7.7 и нужно ли это :confused: (у меня стоит 25, могу ли я на 26 или 27 обновить)ИИИИ заранее спасибо

----------


## Ant10

> добрый день, всех с днем Святого Валентина:). Подскажите пожалуйсто, а можно ли обновлять платформу 1С:7.7 и нужно ли это :confused: (у меня стоит 25, могу ли я на 26 или 27 обновить)ИИИИ заранее спасибо


 Тебя также с праздником!
26_й нет в природе. Ставь 27 (можно обновить 25ю, но проще поставить 27ю в др.папку...)
Найдешь здесь http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ/

----------


## helenchekc

> Тебя также с праздником!
> 26_й нет в природе. Ставь 27 (можно обновить 25ю, но проще поставить 27ю в др.папку...)
> Найдешь здесь http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ/


а у меня есть, могу поделится..)));)

----------


## helenchekc

;)......................................

----------


## helenchekc

help me, please.... установила на ноубук (ОС - Vista 32) 1С:7.7, все работает, кроме если надо что-то загрузить - выдает ошибку "Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты C:\Program Files\1Cv77\1SBMDB\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты C:\Program Files\1Cv77\1SBMDB\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты C:\Program Files\1Cv77\1SBMDB\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты C:\Program Files\1Cv77\1SBMDB\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты C:\Program Files\1Cv77\1SBMDB\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
Не удалось обнаружить компоненту V7Plus.dll!"

Хотя файл V7PLUS.DLL есть

----------


## helenchekc

Здавствуйте., скажите а можно ли в 1С:7.7 сделать чтобы валюта (например евро) сама автоматически прибавляла к курсу %ИИИ? если да, то какИ спасибо

----------


## Merkar

> help me, please.... установила на ноубук (ОС - Vista 32) 1С:7.7, все работает, кроме если надо что-то загрузить - выдает ошибку "Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты C:\Program Files\1Cv77\1SBMDB\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
> Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты C:\Program Files\1Cv77\1SBMDB\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
> Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты C:\Program Files\1Cv77\1SBMDB\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
> Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты C:\Program Files\1Cv77\1SBMDB\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
> Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты C:\Program Files\1Cv77\1SBMDB\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
> Не удалось обнаружить компоненту V7Plus.dll!"
> 
> Хотя файл V7PLUS.DLL есть


Первый раз запустить 1С нужно с правами администратора виндовс - произойдет регистрация данной длл в виндовс и после этого любой пользватель виндос сможет использовать эту длл

----------


## Merkar

> Тебя также с праздником!
> 26_й нет в природе. Ставь 27 (можно обновить 25ю, но проще поставить 27ю в др.папку...)
> Найдешь здесь http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ/


Интересно а зачем ее ставить в другую папкуИ? скорее уж просто 25 заархивировать и удалить а вместо ее постапвить 27...

----------


## liros

Спасибо "пропасти". Все ломал голову как 504 скачать, а он немаленький.  Нет дохлый и дорогой у меня. Но у него нашел отдельно обновление. Обратите внимание-и качать мало и установилось отлично.
Вот его ссылка http://letitbit.net/download/1d5ced1...pdate.exe.html

----------


## liros

ВНИМАНИЕ!!!! Не спешите ставить обновление на рабочую базу. У меня при начислении зряплаты программа вываливается. Попробовал на двух базах-результат плачевный.

----------


## johnsm123

> ВНИМАНИЕ!!!! Не спешите ставить обновление на рабочую базу. У меня при начислении зряплаты программа вываливается. Попробовал на двух базах-результат плачевный.


а как ты ставил обновление?

----------


## @LGA

Помогите! Очень нужна программа Пассажирские перевозки +такси

----------


## oxy

Добрый день! Мне очень нужна 1С7.7 УСН для Беларуси:)....oxy-oxy@yandex.ru
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если у кого есть:)
Огромное спасибо:)

----------


## vitaha

Неужели никто с транспортом не работает. выложите пожалуйста 1с рарус автотранспорт 5-пожалуйста, горим синим пламенем :-((

----------


## johnsm123

есть вот такая версия под 8 платформу *autotransport_2_0_6_3, надо?
*

----------


## vitaha

будь добр выложи, хотя семерка стоит, переустановить вдруг придется

----------


## johnsm123

> *autotransport_2_0_6_3
> *


http://depositfiles.com/files/34f9qgyja вот

----------


## twen

*ОТЧЕТНОСТЬ* *за I квартал 2009 года от 16.02.2009
*Настоящий комплект отчетности содержит только новые и измененные формы статистической отчетности, *введенные с 1 января 2009 года. 
*Для подготовки остальных форм отчетности следует использовать комплект за 4 квартал 2008 года.
*1 кв 2009 * *Общая и комплексная +* *УСН* 
http://uploadbox.com/files/bJmTL9KWT9

----------


## johnsm123

> *ОТЧЕТНОСТЬ* *за I квартал 2009 года от 16.02.2009
> *Настоящий комплект отчетности содержит только новые и измененные формы статистической отчетности, *введенные с 1 января 2009 года. 
> *Для подготовки остальных форм отчетности следует использовать комплект за 4 квартал 2008 года.
> *1 кв 2009 * *Общая и комплексная +* *УСН* 
> http://uploadbox.com/files/bJmTL9KWT9



используй поиск сначала http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=140
это уже выложенно давно

----------


## twen

*В сообщении ясно написано !!!!!!*
*от 16.02.2009*

----------


## sotsvet1979

Здравствуйте! помогите пожалуйста. При распечатывании СЧЕТа на оплату в строках Заказчик и Плательщик не находит контрагента. пишет : СтрЗаказчик<<?>>
Переменная не определена (СтрЗаказчик)
СтрПлательщик<<?>>
Переменная не определена (СтрПлательщик). 
Как это исправить?
Спасибо большое.(если не трудно напишите, пожалуйста, в асю 391792316

----------


## veller

[quote=johnsm123;14967]тут смотри http://depositfiles.com/files/71ruzzr4c[/quot  

Надо ЗИК 286 и УСН 160...Очень надо!!!

----------


## johnsm123

> Надо ЗИК 286 и УСН 160...Очень надо!!!


а у меня еще нет пока....но скоро будет

----------


## twen

*Забираем и пробуем использовать поиск по форуму*
*ЗИК 286 пока нет в 1С*
*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Установка целиком*
*Типовая конфигурация «Упрощенная система налогообложения» Релиз 7.70.160 от 02.02.2009 г.*
http://letitbit.net/download/a815ec2...70160.RAR.html

----------


## solodovnik

а подскажите новичку.. вообще нужна-ли, а если и нужна - какую конфигурацию взять для студии ве-дизайна... вообщем то услуги.
нужны договора, акты, счета, ну и бухгалтерия.

есть такая готовая?

----------


## Sultan2007

Здравствуйте, у кого есть драйвер кассового аппарата серии Mini-600. Знаю есть на каком-то из выпусков ИТС.

----------


## nix1989

Подскажите, пожалуйста, новичку, где скачать программу "Астрософт. Деловое досье. Оборудование":confused: очень нужна в работе! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## liros

> а как ты ставил обновление?


Да нормально ставил. Рухнула вся база. Пришлось ставить другую базу и в нее заливать ранее сохраненую информацию. Я обновил и сохранил. Так, вот это сохранение рушило даже новые установки. Пишет ошибки файлов  и вылетает. Потерял информацию за три дня, ничего. Все вернулось. Больше не рискую и ставлю 504. :(

----------


## johnsm123

> Да нормально ставил. Рухнула вся база. Пришлось ставить другую базу и в нее заливать ранее сохраненую информацию. Я обновил и сохранил. Так, вот это сохранение рушило даже новые установки. Пишет ошибки файлов  и вылетает. Потерял информацию за три дня, ничего. Все вернулось. Больше не рискую и ставлю 504. :(


хе-хе-хе....а ты напиши в 1С что из-за вашего обновления у мну были проблемы, пусть пришлют спеца для устранения....

----------


## Пропасть

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Установка целиком*
*Типовая конфигурация «Упрощенная система налогообложения» Релиз 7.70.160 от 02.02.2009 г.*
http://letitbit.net/download/a815ec2...70160.RAR.html[/quote]

Здравствуйте всем, и с прошедшим Праздником! А нет ли у кого просто релиза 160 для УСН? Без установки целиком? Плиз...

----------


## johnsm123

> Здравствуйте всем, и с прошедшим Праздником! А нет ли у кого просто релиза 160 для УСН? Без установки целиком? Плиз...


так ты установи в какую нить левую директорию, вытащи md файл и удали

----------


## Клейстер

Регламентированные отчеты за *4 квартал 2008 г.* общие формы отчетности *(релиз от 2009.02.17)*
Регламентированные отчеты за *4 квартал 2008 г.* для конфигурации УСН *(релиз от 2009.02.17)*

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

----------


## Клейстер

Регламентированные отчеты за *4 квартал 2008 г.* общие формы отчетности *(релиз от 2009.02.17)*
Регламентированные отчеты за *4 квартал 2008 г.* для конфигурации УСН *(релиз от 2009.02.17)*

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

----------


## d5ce3e

Ребят, надо для автошколы конфигурацию на 1С платформе. Есть что-либо подобное в природе? Что-то я ничего не нахожу, подскажите что-где-как...

----------


## Misha_J

Господа, очень нужно 1С 7.7 Сельское хозяйство или 1С 7.7 Животноводство или что-то типа этого, желательно под бухгалтерию с актуальным расчетом УСН.
Спасибо!

----------


## twen

*Обновлен комплект (08q4003) форм регламентированной отчетности* 
*за IV квартал 2008 года для "1С:Предприятия 7.7". от 18.02.2009* 
*для типовых конфигураций "Бухгалтерский учет", "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия", Комплексная конфигурация*
часть 1 
http://letitbit.net/download/cc7f672...part1.rar.html 
часть 2 
http://letitbit.net/download/ef27695...part2.rar.html 

*"Упрощенная система налогообложения"*

http://letitbit.net/download/3127964...q4003.rar.html 

*"Учет и отчетность предпринимателя"*

http://letitbit.net/download/c5c09e4...q4003.rar.html

----------


## vitaha

Она полностью работает, или для нее еще что-то нужноИ?

----------


## vitaha

> http://depositfiles.com/files/34f9qgyja вот


Она полностью работает, или для нее еще что-то нужноИ?
ссори за предыдущий пост

----------


## f-reg

Добрый день (или ночь)!
Не найдется ли у кого нибудь конфигурации Корпоративные финансы 2004 от Инталева? Какой нибудь из последних релизов (не ломанный)?
Заранее спасибо

----------


## kalas

Подскажите пожалуйста!!!

УСН 7.7 (*базовая*) можно обновлять только базовой или все же типовой?

Если только базовой может кто-нибудь выложит УСН 7.7.160 (базоввая) 

Заранее спасибо всем за ответ.

----------


## Пропасть

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Установка целиком
Типовая конфигурация «Упрощенная система налогообложения» Релиз 7.70.160 от 02.02.2009 г.*
http://letitbit.net/download/a815ec2...70160.RAR.html[/quote]
Базовую, лучше базовой. Типовой у меня не вышло, пришло все менять

----------


## kalas

> Базовую, лучше базовой. Типовой у меня не вышло, пришло все менять


Вот и я о том, что надо базовую. А где её взять? :(

----------


## johnsm123

http://depositfiles.com/files/dqd7w89qi обновление УСН до 160 релиза

----------


## vladmirow

> Подскажите, после установки 1С7.7 на WinVista, пишет сообщение:
> Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного!
> Подскажите что делать?


Заходиш в конфигуратор/Администрирование/кодовая страница ИБ / + текущая системная установка.
Только зделай копию базы на всякий случай.Удачи

----------


## vladmirow

Заходиш в конфигуратор/Администрирование/кодовая страница ИБ / + текущая системная установка.
Только зделай копию базы на всякий случай.Удачи

----------


## alexkh75

Дайте, пожалуйста рабочую ссылку на ООО «Кварц» «Автоматизация учета на предприятиях коммунального хозяйства Украины». Желательно посвежее. Спасибо.

----------


## vladmirow

Доброго времени суток!
Нужна конфигурация управление сервисным центром для предприятия 7.7 или 8.0
для Украины.
Огромное СПАСИБО ВСЕМ

----------


## johnsm123

> Доброго времени суток!
> Нужна конфигурация управление сервисным центром для предприятия 7.7 или 8.0
> для Украины.
> Огромное СПАСИБО ВСЕМ


есть самописная под семерку http://depositfiles.com/files/qesvk4fr6
посмотри, подойдет или нет, если нет, стукни в личку, посмотрю мож на дисках где завалялась

----------


## i001

> Господа, очень нужно 1С 7.7 Сельское хозяйство или 1С 7.7 Животноводство


Попробуй, это установка


```
http://depositfiles.com/files/4317425
```

----------


## MishaJ

А лекарство есть для:


```
Попробуй, это установка
Код:
http://depositfiles.com/files/4317425
```

----------


## johnsm123

> А лекарство есть?


поддерживаю
как на счет лекарства?

----------


## MishaJ

С ходу нужно сделать следующее:



```
Зайти в конфигуратор.
Найти процедуру: ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы()
Закоментировать строки:
	//Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпоненту("SHK3.dll")=0 Тогда
	//	Предупреждение("Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы!", 30);
	//	СтатусВозврата(0); Возврат;
	//	
	//Иначе
и
	//КонецЕсли;
После этого заработало.
```

----------


## johnsm123

> С ходу нужно сделать следующее:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Зайти в конфигуратор.
> Найти процедуру: ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы()
> Закоментировать строки:
>     //Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпоненту("SHK3.dll")=0 Тогда
> ...


ну это понятно что мы просто убрали таким способом проверку загрузки внешней библиотеки, т.е. мы ее не грузим вобще, а вот для чего она нужна в курсе?
и почему тогда выдает в имени окна что я не авторизован?

----------


## MishaJ

Для чего *.dll пока не разобрался, для авторизации создай пользователя в конфигураторе и наслаждайся!

----------


## jenyaffff

Очень нужна конфигурация Сервисный центр, самаписный не очень 
За ранее спасибо, или киньте на мыло gevgp@mail.ru
:)

----------


## demondsh

А кто знает как решить проблему в конфигурации Предприниматель: при выводе платежки на печать автоматом не вставляет КПП в платежку, приходится руками прописывать. Если же платежка по налогу, тогда ставит. Как сделать что бы в простые платежки ставила?

----------


## johnsm123

> Очень нужна конфигурация Сервисный центр, самаписный не очень 
> За ранее спасибо, или киньте на мыло gevgp@mail.ru
> :)


начал Авторизированный сервисный центр(БП) выкладывать сюда http://depositfiles.com/folders/V4XAPW4KU
всего там 5 архивов будет

----------


## johnsm123

1с аналит стоматология http://depositfiles.com/files/ypqss6bhe

----------


## happihou

Добрый вечер! Скиньте пожалуйста Камин 3.0, просто очееень сильно надо:) katilevskymax@bk.ru

----------


## liros

Здраствуйте. У меня просто сабля и вроде без проблем. Ваше лекарство посложней. нашел строку Процедура ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы() . И далее вставлять ваш текст? Я просто не хочу рисковать, но хочется найти кроме сабли другое лекарство. Может кто поделится опытом. И очень интерисует 8 версия и как с ней работать.

----------


## johnsm123

> Здраствуйте. У меня просто сабля и вроде без проблем. Ваше лекарство посложней. нашел строку Процедура ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы() . И далее вставлять ваш текст? Я просто не хочу рисковать, но хочется найти кроме сабли другое лекарство. Может кто поделится опытом. И очень интерисует 8 версия и как с ней работать.


  сабля отучает саму платформу от ключа, некоторые компании еще и приучают саму конфигурацию к ключу, метод описаный выше просто отключал проверку на ключ самой конфигурации, но как это коснется бухгалтерии неизвестно, может не будут работать какие функции, а может все будет в порядке, я еще не проверил до конца работоспособность

----------


## johnsm123

> Добрый вечер! Скиньте пожалуйста Камин 3.0, просто очееень сильно надо:) katilevskymax@bk.ru


если потерпишь пару дней то выложу, просто инет канал занят сильно счас :)

----------


## demondsh

А кто знает как решить проблему в конфигурации Предприниматель: при выводе платежки на печать автоматом не вставляет КПП в платежку, приходится руками прописывать. Если же платежка по налогу, тогда ставит. Как сделать что бы в простые платежки ставила?

----------


## johnsm123

> А кто знает как решить проблему в конфигурации Предприниматель: при выводе платежки на печать автоматом не вставляет КПП в платежку, приходится руками прописывать. Если же платежка по налогу, тогда ставит. Как сделать что бы в простые платежки ставила?


  надо немного конфигурацию подправить, можно узнать полное название и номер релиза конфигурации?

----------


## ViperSP

Может быть у кого-нибудь есть конфигурация для расчета квартплаты?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## johnsm123

> Может быть у кого-нибудь есть конфигурация для расчета квартплаты?
> Заранее спасибо.


завтра выложу штук пять

----------


## johnsm123

> Может быть у кого-нибудь есть конфигурация для расчета квартплаты?
> Заранее спасибо.


вот несколько вариантов http://depositfiles.com/folders/5BP60UO2Y

----------


## demondsh

> надо немного конфигурацию подправить, можно узнать полное название и номер релиза конфигурации?


Учет и отчетность предпринимателя ред 1.2 (7.70.152)

----------


## hainik2

Люди добрые! где можно взять рарус общепит сборник рецептур? Здесь есть http://slil.ru/24688744  но не качается, 40% и вылетает. Помогите чем можете. Благодарю!!!

----------


## demondsh

> Люди добрые! где можно взять рарус общепит сборник рецептур? Здесь есть http://slil.ru/24688744  но не качается, 40% и вылетает. Помогите чем можете. Благодарю!!!


У меня качается, вот уже 60%, дай почту, солью и тебе на почту скину.

----------


## hainik2

пожалуйста, petrovck@mail.ru

----------


## hainik2

только у меня и рарус накрылся, дак еще и лицензионный

----------


## demondsh

> только у меня и рарус накрылся, дак еще и лицензионный


Проверил, конфигурация работает, вот только лекарство к ней надо! Ща скину на почту.
Скинул, проверяй!

----------


## hainik2

что то нет еще

----------


## hainik2

что то нет еще

----------


## hainik2

Извините, но у меня не получается, что то не так. просит новый ключ прошить

----------


## demondsh

Надо где то искать "таблетку"!!! Удачи.

----------


## hainik2

ищу, спасибо!

----------


## Nasreddin

Народ! Огромнейшая просьба... 
Где достать Отчет о финансовых результатах (месячную форму) для Украины? 
Месячный Баланс имеется, а вот второй формы днем с огнем... 
Может кому-то попадалась? 
Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## liros

Жду ваших инструкций. сабля работает везде и очень успешно. Просто ставишь сначала сначала 15, ее саблюешь, поверх 21, затем 27. И все в шоколаде. У меня лицензенка есть, и к ней ключ. Но с ним не работает. Я сначала бился, потом установил саблю и без проблем. кстати у меня стоит и общая и упрощенка и Зик. И все работает без проблем. Всем удачи.

----------


## ViperSP

> вот несколько вариантов http://depositfiles.com/folders/5BP60UO2Y


Спасибо за помощь, буду разбираться, вот только архив "Infocraft_Calculation_rent_and_accounting" запоролен :(

----------


## Алена

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, по поводу обновления Бухгалтерии (4.5) - Базовой версии.
Ситуация следующая: стоял 500, нашла 502 - обновила без проблем. Затем хотела поставить 504, пишет что-то такого рода "версия должна быть преемственным потомком" и не ставит. Что это значит? Сначала надо 503? Или то, что 504 (типовая), а у меня Базовая? Что мне делать? 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## jenyaffff

Помогите найти Сервисный центр для 1с7.7 не самописный, с 8 незнаю что делать очень нужно заранее спасибо

----------


## Алена

Подскажите, пожалуйста, такой вариант обновления бухгалтерии (4.5 базовая):
стоит 502, есть 504, которая не ставится
Если мне поставить 504 не как обновление, а новую, а потом объединить конфигурации по правилам обновления: с замещением новых файлов, переносом их, и т.д., т.е. выполнить все по инструкции по обновлению?

----------


## helenchekc

_help me, please..._ Установила на Vistu 1C:77 торговля и почему то не работает *"Отчет кассира"* и *"Изменение долга сотрудника".* Когда выбираешь *"Отчет кассира"* - вообще ничего не происходит, а выбираешь *"Изменение долга сотрудника"* - выдает вот таку ошибку: 
_Форма.лбСотрудникЗадолжен  ость.Заголовок(глФрм(глРас  считатьДолгСотрудника<<?>>(С  отрудник, Контекст)));_
_{Документ.ИзменениеДолгаСо  трудника.Форма.Модуль(15)}: Функция не обнаружена (глРассчитатьДолгСотрудни  а)_
_Форма.лбСотрудникЗадолжен  ость.Заголовок(глФрм(глРас  считатьДолгСотрудника(Сот  удник, Контекст))<<?>>);_
_{Документ.ИзменениеДолгаСо  трудника.Форма.Модуль(15)}: Неопознанный оператор_
_<<?>>Иначе_
_{Документ.ИзменениеДолгаСо  трудника.Форма.Модуль(16)}: Ожидается ключевое слово 'КонецПроцедуры' ('EndProcedure')_
_Форма.лбСотрудникЗадолжен  ость.Заголовок(глФрм(глРас  считатьДолгСотрудника(Сот  удник)))<<?>>;_
_{Документ.ИзменениеДолгаСо  трудника.Форма.Модуль(18)}: Ожидается ключевое слово 'КонецПроцедуры' ('EndProcedure')_
_Форма.лбСотрудникЗадолжен  ость.Заголовок(глФрм(глРас  считатьДолгСотрудника(Сот  удник)));<<?>>_
_{Документ.ИзменениеДолгаСо  трудника.Форма.Модуль(18)}: Обнаружено логическое завершение исходного текста модуля_

А в ХР все работало...

----------


## ruslul

Очень нужен континент срахование чем новее тем  лучше, под новые полисы, у меня только 5415, а тама вид и форма полисов старая... Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## dumin

очень нужно  релиз 1.2.039 конфигурации КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 1.2. для 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7

----------


## Seregas

Все еще ищу конфигурацию для ювелирного производства. Плиз.

----------


## helenchekc

добрый день, а нет случайно конфигурации *938 торговля и склад* - очень надо. спасибо заранее

----------


## dumin

Камин 1.2.039  http://webfile.ru/2595360

----------


## hainik2

Нужна прога по калькуляции молочного  и кисломолочного производства, любая . большое спасибо.

----------


## Алена

Ребята, помогите!!!! Срочно нужно обновление 1С:Бухгалтерия (4.5) Базовая 7.70.504. Только не Проф!

----------


## LeonFire

Я тоже пытаюсь ее найти...
Может кто поможет?

----------


## hainik2

кто подскажет где можно найти сборник рецептур для 1с рарус общепит 6.0, Благодарю.

----------


## Димаaaaa

ищу CMR для 7.7 плделитесь PLZ

----------


## demondsh

Ну так что, как подправить?

----------


## demondsh

> кто подскажет где можно найти сборник рецептур для 1с рарус общепит 6.0, Благодарю.


Страница 22 пост 211!!! Или что там у вас что то не получилось!!!

----------


## VetalPro

> Страница 22 пост 211!!! Или что там у вас что то не получилось!!!


А таблетка есть к этому продукту?:o

----------


## Marakuja

День добрый всем форумчанам!:p
Ищется конфига (полный дистрибутив, не обновление) ПРОФ Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.504...Честное слово, перерыла весь форум - ссылки не нашла. Помогите, выложите кто-нибудь, помогите девушке ;)

----------


## hainik2

> Страница 22 пост 211!!! Или что там у вас что то не получилось!!!



таблетка "мутная", больше ни где нет

----------


## hainik2

> Проверил, конфигурация работает, вот только лекарство к ней надо! Ща скину на почту.
> Скинул, проверяй!


а тут таблетка не дошла

----------


## VetalPro

> таблетка "мутная", больше ни где нет


А где взять таблеткуИ?:confused:

----------


## Алена

> День добрый всем форумчанам!:p
> Ищется конфига (полный дистрибутив, не обновление) ПРОФ Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.504...Честное слово, перерыла весь форум - ссылки не нашла. Помогите, выложите кто-нибудь, помогите девушке ;)


а чем Вам не нравится обновление? Оно при запуске спрашивает: новую поставить или обновление. Ставите новую - и без проблем. А на форуме ссылка как раз  для ПРОФ, т.к. для базовой она не пошла. Ссылку посмотрите на предыдущих страницах. Я качала оттуда, и без проблем.

----------


## Алена

> День добрый всем форумчанам!:p
> Ищется конфига (полный дистрибутив, не обновление) ПРОФ Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.504...Честное слово, перерыла весь форум - ссылки не нашла. Помогите, выложите кто-нибудь, помогите девушке ;)


А вообще, посмотрите на 12 странице сообщение от Twen, там есть ссылка (1 и 2 часть) на это обновление.

----------


## Алена

> Я тоже пытаюсь ее найти...
> Может кто поможет?


до завтрашнего вечера если не горит, попытаюсь залить, на руках будет только завтра

----------


## hainik2

> А где взять таблеткуИ?:confused:


вот отсюда взяла http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...232&start=1900, но таблетка не пошла. Может кто знает где можно ? :confused:

----------


## johnsm123

Дамы и господа, простите что пропал, почитал Ваши просьбы за последние 3 дня.... сегодня завтра все выложу что вам надо, терпения наберитесь....

----------


## hainik2

> Дамы и господа, простите что пропал, почитал Ваши просьбы за последние 3 дня.... сегодня завтра все выложу что вам надо, терпения наберитесь....


заранее благодарю!!!!

----------


## a-100

Добрый день, выложите пожалуста "1с камин 2.0" с 30 по 49 релиз. Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## Marakuja

> А вообще, посмотрите на 12 странице сообщение от Twen, там есть ссылка (1 и 2 часть) на это обновление.


Спасибо большое, Алена!
Скачала я это обновление, создала новую конфигурацию, как и описано, чтобы получить ПРОФ версию...запускаю ее, а там все равно одна фирма для ведения учета :confused::confused::confused:

Объясню ситуацию..Нужно вести 3 фирмы в одной конфигурации, а именно в бухгалтерии. ПРОФ версия позволяет это делать? Я че-то думала, что позволяет...Но после преобразований из базового обновления в ПРОФ я не увидела нечто похожего на справочник фирмы..и вообще отличий от базовой не увидела:(   
Просто я всю жизнь работала с украинскими конфигурациями, а тут по долгу службы надо внедрять российскую бухгалтерию. Какую конфигурацию надо мне скачать для ведения бухгалтерии по трем фирмам? Спасибо большое за совет!!! Извините, за столь развернутый вопрос

----------


## Алена

> Спасибо большое, Алена!
> Скачала я это обновление, создала новую конфигурацию, как и описано, чтобы получить ПРОФ версию...запускаю ее, а там все равно одна фирма для ведения учета :confused::confused::confused:
> 
> Объясню ситуацию..Нужно вести 3 фирмы в одной конфигурации, а именно в бухгалтерии. ПРОФ версия позволяет это делать? Я че-то думала, что позволяет...Но после преобразований из базового обновления в ПРОФ я не увидела нечто похожего на справочник фирмы..и вообще отличий от базовой не увидела:(   
> Просто я всю жизнь работала с украинскими конфигурациями, а тут по долгу службы надо внедрять российскую бухгалтерию. Какую конфигурацию надо мне скачать для ведения бухгалтерии по трем фирмам? Спасибо большое за совет!!! Извините, за столь развернутый вопрос


Подскажу следующее: создайте пустые папки по количеству ваших фирм, добавьте их в список 1С, а затем на каждую папку (т.е. базу) устанавливайте новую конфигурацию. В Итоге будет 3 разных предприятия на основе бухгалтерии. А базы заполните как Вам надо. Я на 2 предприятия так делала. 
Или еще такой вариант: создаете пустые 3 базы. Устанавливаете конфигурацию бухгалтерии, а затем - с каждой базой делаете "объединение конфигураций", т.е. по инструкции по обновлению. И все! 3 фирмы - на основе одного. Пожалуйста! 
Если не сможете чистые базы создать, обращайтесь - подскажу где можно прочитать про это.

----------


## kalas

Помогите!!!!!
1С 7.7 УСН (базовая) стоит на Висте
не получается загрузить адресный классификатор, пишет архив не разархивирован. после часа мучений, что-то произошло и теперь не открывает базу выдает сообщение:

Кодовая страница  и порядок сортировки для таблиц информ базы  в формате файлов DBX;CDX,КОГДА  нажимаю ОК,выдает Невостановимая ошибка Базы данных код-10,ошибка открытия словаря Базы данных,,,,,,,,,

базу я конечно скопировала, но как быть не знаю. может кто-то подскажет что делать.

З.Ы. искала везде ничего не могу найти

----------


## twen

*Выкладываю все релизы конфигураций 1С 7.7*

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная конфигурация «Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры»,* Релиз 7.70.486
часть 1 http://letitbit.net/download/58bd981...part1.RAR.html

часть 2 http://letitbit.net/download/e3ed013...part2.RAR.html
*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Типовая конфигурация «Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия»,* Релиз 7.70.308 от 26.01.2009
часть 1 http://letitbit.net/download/4ecc979...part1.RAR.html

часть 2 http://letitbit.net/download/e4535c2...part2.RAR.html

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Установка целиком*
*Типовая конфигурация «Упрощенная система налогообложения» Релиз 7.70.160 от 02.02.2009 г.*

http://letitbit.net/download/a815ec2...70160.RAR.html

*Типовая конфигурация* *«Бухгалтерский учет», редакция 4.5*
*Релиз 7.70.504 от 26.01.2009 г.* полность не обновление
часть 1 http://letitbit.net/download/17378a5...part1.RAR.html

часть 2 http://letitbit.net/download/af76166...part2.RAR.html

обновление релиза
http://letitbit.net/download/1d5ced1...pdate.exe.html
*Торговля и склад 954*
*http://letitbit.net/download/f1a93a7...70954.ZIP.html*
*ЗиК 285*
*http://letitbit.net/download/0651464...70285.ZIP.html*
обновление релиза 
http://letitbit.net/download/f295bc8...pdate.exe.html

*«Бухгалтерский учет», Бюджетная 630*
http://letitbit.net/download/b94a9a7...70630.ZIP.html

----------


## Marakuja

> Подскажу следующее: создайте пустые папки по количеству ваших фирм, добавьте их в список 1С, а затем на каждую папку (т.е. базу) устанавливайте новую конфигурацию. В Итоге будет 3 разных предприятия на основе бухгалтерии. А базы заполните как Вам надо. Я на 2 предприятия так делала. 
> Или еще такой вариант: создаете пустые 3 базы. Устанавливаете конфигурацию бухгалтерии, а затем - с каждой базой делаете "объединение конфигураций", т.е. по инструкции по обновлению. И все! 3 фирмы - на основе одного. Пожалуйста! 
> Если не сможете чистые базы создать, обращайтесь - подскажу где можно прочитать про это.


Ув. Алена!
Спасибо большое за столь подробное объяснение. Все это хорошо, только не приводит к тому, что я хочу видеть - я бы хотела все три моих юр. лица вести в одной базе, а не в трех, три мне не походят. Подскажите, это возможно в ПРОФ версии?:o Чтобы можно было в одной и той же базе набивать документы различных юр лиц...Вычитала в описании, что это достигается разделителями учета...А что это и где их проставлять?:o

----------


## Алена

Вот здесь ничем помочь не могу, с проф не сталкивалась. Хотя дома стоит ПРОФ. Попробую покопаться, может, что-нибудь найду - сообщу.

----------


## gismo

> Ув. Алена!
> Вычитала в описании, что это достигается разделителями учета...А что это и где их проставлять?:o


В 7.77 бухгалтерии не реализована возможность ведения нескольких фирм, это можно сделать, но мой Вам совет, как программера - поставьте Проф. версию Бухгалтерии Предприятия 1.6 (8-ка) и будет Вам счастье. Не надо морочится с разделением учета в 7-ке. Овчинка выделки не стоит. Более того нонце политика у 1С такова что все обновления сперва внедряются в 8-ке, и уж после додеываются в 7-ке.. 

Если же принципиально хотите в 7-ке, то ставьте Комплексную релиз 486, поищите поиском. Там возможно ведение нескольких фирм в одной базе. Но опять же, Комплексная тяжелый продукт. И все последние нововведения там возникают в последнюю очередь.

Удачи!

----------


## gismo

> Помогите!!!!!
> 1С 7.7 УСН (базовая) стоит на Висте
> не получается загрузить адресный классификатор, пишет архив не разархивирован. после часа мучений, что-то произошло и теперь не открывает базу выдает сообщение:
> 
> Кодовая страница  и порядок сортировки для таблиц информ базы  в формате файлов DBX;CDX,КОГДА  нажимаю ОК,выдает Невостановимая ошибка Базы данных код-10,ошибка открытия словаря Базы данных,,,,,,,,,
> 
> базу я конечно скопировала, но как быть не знаю. может кто-то подскажет что делать.
> 
> З.Ы. искала везде ничего не могу найти


По поводу классификаторов:
У Вас есть архивированый файл, внутри которого содержатся файлы с базами-классификаторами. 
1. Разъархивируйте файл, получите несколько файлов с расширением *.DBF
2. Зайдите в базу в реиме "предприятие"
3. В главном меню выбираем Операции-Обработка...-Ввод адреса.
4. Переходим на закладку "Классификатор". Указываем путь к распакованным файлам.
5. Предложит переиндексировать - соглашаемся.

По вопросу висты и кодовой страницы:
1. Заходите в базу в режиме "конфигуратор" 
2. В верхнем меню выбирайте закладку "Администрирование"
3. В данной закладке выбирайте "Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ..."
4. В появившемся окошке выбирайте пункт "Совпадает с настройками системы" ну или как-то так звучит, дословно не помню. 
5. Далее везде ОК, записать сохранить и согласиться. Все заработает.

----------


## gismo

> _help me, please..._


Ответил в личку...

----------


## hainik2

Сообщение от *VetalPro*  
_А где взять таблеткуИ?:confused:_
                                 вот отсюда взяла http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...232&start=1900, но таблетка не пошла. Может кто знает где можно ? :confused:
кто нибудь знает где можно взять сборник рецептур для общепита, ну позарез нужно... можно даже только демку для примера, можно по ico 477666215

----------


## Алена

Ссылка на обновление бухгалтерии (4.5) 7.70.504 БАЗОВАЯ
http://letitbit.net/download/b09aab5...0000k.rar.html

----------


## slavabv

Привет Всем, мне нужно обновление на 1с v8.1 Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 1.0.7.1, где искать?

----------


## Marakuja

> В 7.77 бухгалтерии не реализована возможность ведения нескольких фирм, это можно сделать, но мой Вам совет, как программера - поставьте Проф. версию Бухгалтерии Предприятия 1.6 (8-ка) и будет Вам счастье. Не надо морочится с разделением учета в 7-ке. Овчинка выделки не стоит. Более того нонце политика у 1С такова что все обновления сперва внедряются в 8-ке, и уж после додеываются в 7-ке.. 
> 
> Если же принципиально хотите в 7-ке, то ставьте Комплексную релиз 486, поищите поиском. Там возможно ведение нескольких фирм в одной базе. Но опять же, Комплексная тяжелый продукт. И все последние нововведения там возникают в последнюю очередь.
> 
> Удачи!



Да я и есть програмер, только украинский:o 8ую Бухгалтерию поставила бы с удовольствием, но бухгалтер вопит и упирается, якобы 8ка намного хуже нежели 7ка...Не разделяю я ее мнения, но все же...а с рос. конфигурацией комплексной на 7ке я уже год как работаю, там все отлично с разными фирмами получается и нововведения как таковые еще не понадобились срочно обморочно уже год как...Я бы на ней и оставалась, да встал вопрос разделить торговлю и бухию. Вот теперь торговлю на 8ке я отстояла, а бухия все же нужна на 7ке..Гибридно, зато хотя б торговля будет удобнее..
Извиняюсь, отвлеклась...

Так вот. В украинской конфигурации бухгалтерии есть возможность вести в одной базе много юр. лиц.. А в рос. - нет..Странно мне все это...ПочемуИ

Да и если сравнить рос. и укр. конфигурации хотя бы те же комплексные на 7ке - украинская довольно шустрее и гибче, чем российская...Не понимаю я этого. Скорее всего разные програмеры писали в фирме 1С) Потому что даже стилями отличаются.
А есть еще один момент - в росс. конфигурациях на 8ке нет аналога комплексной 7ки!!! Вот это конечно вообще непонятно!! :confused:В укр. конфигурациях есть такая как "Управление торговым предприятием" (бух.регистры+торг.регистры  +ЗП), а в рос. конфигурациях такой нет :DТолько некая УПП, которая как монстр...:D

ВСЕМ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОМОЩЬ!!!!
КЛАССНЫЙ ФОРУМ!!!

----------


## LeonFire

> Ссылка на обновление бухгалтерии (4.5) 7.70.504 БАЗОВАЯ
> http://letitbit.net/download/b09aab5...0000k.rar.html


Спасибо за обновление. Но при установке выдает ошибку: Вставьте диск 15 или укажите путь к файлам. Это наблюдается как при установке новой базы, так и при выборе обновления.

Проверь, плиз, этот архив.

----------


## Алена

> Спасибо за обновление. Но при установке выдает ошибку: Вставьте диск 15 или укажите путь к файлам. Это наблюдается как при установке новой базы, так и при выборе обновления.
> 
> Проверь, плиз, этот архив.


только что еще раз распаковала и запустила - без проблем.
Сейчас попробую перезалить. Или давай на мыло отправлю архив.

----------


## LeonFire

> только что еще раз распаковала и запустила - без проблем.
> Сейчас попробую перезалить. Или давай на мыло отправлю архив.


Пришли, плиз, на электронную почту. Отправил в личку адрес (на всякий случай).

----------


## slavabv

Кто нибудь с CRM-ом поможет, точнее с обновлением 1.0.7.1? Спасибо.

----------


## LeonFire

> только что еще раз распаковала и запустила - без проблем.
> Сейчас попробую перезалить. Или давай на мыло отправлю архив.


Ошибка выскакивает на 76% инсталляции. При нажатии "ОК" пишет:

Код ошибки FG_GENERROR

----------


## Алена

Еще раз залила, попробуйте скачать снова
Бухгалтерия (4.5) 7.70.504 БАЗОВАЯ
http://letitbit.net/download/b09aab2...0000k.rar.html

----------


## tanga

Здравствуйте. я новичек на форуме. пытаюсь найти 1с общепит. камин или рарус. помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Modding

Ищу УСН для БЕЛАРУСИ. Желательно этого года. 

У кого есть - скиньте плиз: 3317226@gmail.com

----------


## Burelom

Выложите, пожалуйста, у кого есть Бухгалтерия Проф: (только update) 1.6.3.2 и 1.6.4.7, 1.6.5.2, 1.6.5.3, 1.6.6.8 и 1.6.7.3. 
Запарился совсем искать старые релизы.
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## ElenaP

> а у меня есть, могу поделится..)));)


поделись плиз. если можно скинь на мыло DelFay@mail.ru
заранее огромнейшее спасибо:)

----------


## BeDa

> *1С:Предприятие 7.7 Установка целиком*
> *Типовая конфигурация «Упрощенная система налогообложения» Релиз 7.70.160 от 02.02.2009 г.*
> 
> http://letitbit.net/download/a815ec2...70160.RAR.html


Пишет, что файл не найден. Может кто-нибудь еще раз выложит УСН 7.70.160

----------


## lexx_84

Очень нужен 1с бухгалтерия 77 релиз 496. поделитесь у кого есть.

----------


## kalas

> Очень нужен 1с бухгалтерия 77 релиз 496. поделитесь у кого есть.


могу только на мыло

----------


## lexx_84

> могу только на мыло


 mm_84@mail.ru

----------


## twen

*Всем кто ищет
1С:Предприятие 7.7 Установка целиком*
*Типовая конфигурация «Упрощенная система налогообложения» Релиз 7.70.160 от 02.02.2009 г.
*http://letitbit.net/download/a815ec2...70160.RAR.html

проверено сегодня работает

----------


## BeDa

> *Всем кто ищет
> 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Установка целиком*
> *Типовая конфигурация «Упрощенная система налогообложения» Релиз 7.70.160 от 02.02.2009 г.
> *http://letitbit.net/download/a815ec2...70160.RAR.html
> 
> проверено сегодня работает


Пробовал в 17:20. Ждешь минуту, пишет ваша ссылка, нажимаешь "404 Not Found"
Если возможно db_work@mail.ru. Буду благодарен

----------


## kalas

> Очень нужен 1с бухгалтерия 77 релиз 496. поделитесь у кого есть.


 http://letitbit.net/download/ae601c3...70496.rar.html

----------


## tanga

я опять за общепит... неужели ни у кого нет конфигурации? очень надо:o

----------


## Seregas

есть общепит рарус, но одна конфигурация мало чем поможет, так как необходимый жизненный функционал для нормальной работы зашит в ключе. вот так.

----------


## Dyavoland

Спасите кто нибудь нужна платформа 8.0.18 если у кого есть закиньте на мыло kompozit_polymer@rambler.ru или залейте куда нибудь срочно надо, заранее спасибо!

----------


## lex56lex

Для 1С 7.7

Конфа для швейного производства Континент Швея 3.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/hs2jovnt4
Конфа Пиломатериалы
http://depositfiles.com/files/kigmefygt
Общепит
http://depositfiles.com/files/w9khj73aa
Конвертация даных 1.3
http://depositfiles.com/files/nqxs516hu
Молокозавод
http://depositfiles.com/files/qy3qizusg
Платформа 7.7.025 (Не требует патча)
http://depositfiles.com/files/bnm45l3ky
Платформа 7.7.027 (Не требует патча)
http://depositfiles.com/files/pnyxzs3w7

Для 1С 8.1

Платформа *8.1.13.37*
http://depositfiles.com/files/qmetkrhmt
для работы через терминал *backend* *8.1.13.37*
http://depositfiles.com/files/fowh1fuwy
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.9.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/k02kbtqb2

----------


## lex56lex

1C-Smeta 2.0.2.4
http://depositfiles.com/files/fck7f00df

----------


## lex56lex

Обновление комплексная 486
http://depositfiles.com/files/ktj85esy1

----------


## demondsh

А кто знает как решить проблему в конфигурации Предприниматель 7.70.152: при выводе платежки на печать автоматом не вставляет КПП в платежку, приходится руками прописывать. Если же платежка по налогу, тогда ставит. Как сделать что бы в простые платежки ставила?

----------


## fedka_2009

Всем привет!

Люди добрые! Помогите найти 1С Торговля и склад 7.7. А то поставили 8-ку - спасу от нее нет. Невозможно работать :-) 
Заранее благодарен. Ссылочку бы или на e-mail: ilya-irs@yandex.ru

----------


## mayamaya

Всем доброго вечера!

Спасибо всем за помощь, ссылки, выложенные конфигурации!!!
Подскажите - имеет ли смысл ставить 1с:8 ?
Как перейти с 1с:7.7 Бухгалтерский учёт 4.5 на 1с:8.
---
Сейчас 1с Предприятие 7.7 для SQL (7.70.021)
Бух. учёт 4.5 (7.70.497)
---

1. Какая версия 8-ки самая последняя? вернее релиз?
2. Выложите, пожалуйста его и Бухгалтерский учёт + комплексную, проф...
здесь.

3. Как обновить мою 497 корректно до 504-й, которую я нашла тут на сайте.

заранее спасибо Вам!!!

----------


## segerega

Никак не могу найти конфигурацию под компьютерный магазин-склад. Если у кого-то есть плиз выложите

----------


## Burelom

Люди помогите. 
Подскажите, как обновить Бухгалтерию 8.0 (1.5.22) на 8.1 (последний релиз 1.6.13). Есть какие-нибудь решения, кроме обновления через каждый релиз. Почему, в файле 1cv8upd.htm, написано: "Порядок обновления конфигурации версий 1.5.21.2, 1.5.22.2, 1.5.22.3, 1.6.3.2 и 1.6.4.7 на версию 1.6.5.3", а на самом деле ни фига не обновляет?  "Данный файл содержит обновления для следующих релизов" - нажимаешь ОК и ни чего. 
Скачал все релизы, кроме 1.6.2.39, 1.6.3.2 и 1.6.4.7.  Поделитесь у кого есть это старье... А у меня есть два ИТС, за этот год, поделюсь чем-нибудь.

----------


## zun-zun

> Добрый день, выложите пожалуста "1с камин 2.0" с 30 по 49 релиз. Заранее огромное спасибо.


Кому интересно у меня есть Камин 2.0 релизы: 35,36,40,43,49,49sp1,50, пишите на мыло mikrukov-ilya@rambler.ru

----------


## tanga

seregas, функционал есть. нет начала. если не трудно скинь на мыло pestova.08@mail.ru

----------


## tanga

я свою семерку без ключа оживила. базы притащила и скачала с инета конфиг. муж поколдовал над этим добром и заработала моя семерочка. может он и с рарусом что-то придумает. пожалуста...

----------


## Nomis

диск ИТС за 02.09
ITS0209PROF

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4696..._February_2009

----------


## Burelom

Люди, ну помогите найти Бухгалтерию 1.6.2.39, 1.6.3.2 ...
Запарился искать...

----------


## LeonFire

> диск ИТС за 02.09
> ITS0209PROF
> 
> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4696..._February_2009


Страница не открывается! Большая к тебе просьба - выложи образ на другой файлообменник (депозит или рапидшару)!

----------


## Retep

> Страница не открывается! Большая к тебе просьба - выложи образ на другой файлообменник (депозит или рапидшару)!


Все замечательно открывается и скачивается.

----------


## johnsm123

диски ИТС давно уже выкладываю здесь http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9559
если кому интересно, то в течении 2-3 дней залью диск за март

----------


## Seregas

> seregas, функционал есть. нет начала. если не трудно скинь на мыло pestova.08@mail.ru


улетели два письма на мыло. пользуйтесь.

----------


## LeonFire

> Все замечательно открывается и скачивается.


Ты прав! Теперь уже открывается....

----------


## LeonFire

> диски ИТС давно уже выкладываю здесь http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9559
> если кому интересно, то в течении 2-3 дней залью диск за март



Спасибо! Не знал, что ты их отдельно стал выкладывать.

----------


## johnsm123

> Спасибо! Не знал, что ты их отдельно стал выкладывать.


да не за что, вобще можно обновлять любые релизы конфигураций и саму платформу от 7 версии через инет непосредственно с сервера 1с, имея в приводе диск ИТС или образ диска

----------


## gismo

> диски ИТС давно уже выкладываю здесь http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9559
> если кому интересно, то в течении 2-3 дней залью диск за март


Интересно!!! Лей! Спасибо!

----------


## goldwarez

Народ! Нужна 1С ver.7.70 для Украины... Был subj - не помню откуда скачивал - там был универсальный инсталятор + инсталяторы на SQL, local + все конфиги! Но у меня лёг винт и с ним канул восвояси и SUBJ :( Дайте ссылок - не дайте помереть! :((

----------


## zun-zun

Господа, если у кого-нибудь конфа Аналит-Аптека релиз 002, 003 или 004 пришлите пожалуйста на мыло mikrukov-ilya@rambler.ru. Заранее благодарен

----------


## Tanec

Здравствуйте!
помогите не считает зик правельно празднечные дни! 
надо 50% от оклада а считает 100% от средней((

----------


## ruslul

Граждане, нужно обновление для  Торговля и склад рел. 955 от 28.02.09 помогите найти, наша бухгалтерия меня уже загрызла...

----------


## ruslul

> диски ИТС давно уже выкладываю здесь http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9559
> если кому интересно, то в течении 2-3 дней залью диск за март


очень интересно!!!!  там наверное и  торговля новая 955 есть, заливайте скорее

----------


## Tanec

Есть спецы по ЗИК И

----------


## lex56lex

Апдейты конфигураций одним файлом

7.70.011_(Украина) Торговля+Склад
7.70.021_Аспект. Компактная торговая система
7.70.152_Предприниматель
7.70.160_Упрощенная система налогообложения
7.70.227U_Налогоплательщик
7.70.242_Деньги
7.70.272_(Украина) Бухгалтерия
7.70.285_Зарплата и кадры
7.70.308_Производство+Услуги+Б  хгалтерия
7.70.487_Комплексная
7.70.504_Бухгалтерия
7.70.955_Торговля+Склад

http://depositfiles.com/files/0mke8rxkm

----------


## lex56lex

Апдейты конфигураций

7.70.011_(Украина) Торговля+Склад
http://depositfiles.com/files/pl2f39u71
7.70.021_Аспект. Компактная торговая система
http://depositfiles.com/files/6rkkk5e3g
7.70.152_Предприниматель
http://depositfiles.com/files/a8752ehv5
7.70.160_Упрощенная система налогообложения
http://depositfiles.com/files/b84ufrzy6
7.70.227U_Налогоплательщик
http://depositfiles.com/files/u27xsun6x
7.70.242_Деньги
http://depositfiles.com/files/bf73xhf3i
7.70.272_(Украина) Бухгалтерия
http://depositfiles.com/files/xlrvvibko
7.70.285_Зарплата и кадры
http://depositfiles.com/files/dyp51diib
7.70.308_Производство+Услуги+Б  хгалтерия
http://depositfiles.com/files/pbyod11v3
7.70.487_Комплексная
http://depositfiles.com/files/kwwd0yp4p
7.70.504_Бухгалтерия
http://depositfiles.com/files/qda85j1rq
7.70.955_Торговля+Склад
http://depositfiles.com/files/h0x6zv0o3

----------


## UserMaster

Привет, добрые люди!
Поделитес 1с 7.7 ПБОЮЛ релиз 152. Спасибо.

----------


## UserMaster

Привет, Добрые люди!
Проблемы. Пытаюсь открыть декларацию 3НДФЛ в 1сПБОЮЛ7_152, пишет:
ДоляСобственностиЧ = Декларация.ДоляСобственно  тиЧ;
{D:\1С\МИНЯ_ИП\EXTFORMS\D2008MD.ERT(2097)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ДоляСобственностиЧ)
Пытаюмь открыть через конфиг этот файл, пишет: Общая файловая ошибка при доступе к нему. 
Помогите.

----------


## SAABWEY

Всем доброго дня! Нужна конфигурация по общепиту для Украины, желательно с таблэткой! очень нужно! Или инфа, где ее можно скачать.... Заранее спасибо!

----------


## qqqaaa

здраствуйте!скиньте пожалуйста регламентированные отчеты для казахстана за 4 квартал 2008 на конфигурацию "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана" ред. 2.5
и вообще все что есть для Казахстану.
если не сложно прошу скидывать на warning91@bk.ru
заранее благодарю

----------


## LeonFire

> Апдейты конфигураций одним файлом
> 
> 7.70.011_(Украина) Торговля+Склад
> 7.70.021_Аспект. Компактная торговая система
> 7.70.152_Предприниматель
> 7.70.160_Упрощенная система налогообложения
> 7.70.227U_Налогоплательщик
> 7.70.242_Деньги
> 7.70.272_(Украина) Бухгалтерия
> ...


Спасибо за архив, но эти exe-шники не инсталлируются...

----------


## ElenaP

Доброго времени суток! нужна конфа Зарплата и Кадры

----------


## lex56lex

> Спасибо за архив, но эти exe-шники не инсталлируются...



Надо распаковать архив.Запускаем exe файл и увидим файл MD для обновления в конфигураторе,предварител  но сделав архив базы.

----------


## Roof

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите найти конфигурацию "Подрядчик строительства" Пжлст!

----------


## Aagrn

> 1. Запускаешь 1с через конфигуратор
> 2. Заходишь в меню "администрирование\кодов  ая страница таблиц ИБ\в появившемся окне выбираешь +текущая системная установка\ОК
> 3. УСЕ, теперь должно работать!


Мдя...
А представь перенес он эту конфу (временно) на комп, где ХР и что тогда?:)
Короче, не надо ничего менять. Просто создаешь пустой файл сценария для 1C OrdNoChk.prm и помести его в подкаталог BIN, куда установлена платформа 7.7.
Вот и все:)

----------


## altres

Добрый день!!! 
А у кого есть Платформа 1С Зик 7.70.027? Нашел на сайте ломанную, а нужна не ломанная, обычная. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## kalas

> Добрый день!!! 
> А у кого есть Платформа 1С Зик 7.70.027? Нашел на сайте ломанную, а нужна не ломанная, обычная. Заранее благодарен!


http://letitbit.net/download/387db2105354/r27.rar.html

----------


## bobjack

Упрощенная система налогообложения Релиз 7.70.160 

Будьте добры, ссылочку на апдейт с 159 скиньте.

----------


## vicdun

Люди добрые помогите кто может программист вне зоны. Перепровожу документы в 8 году пишет мне такую штуку:
ПП_НДС = ?(ПП_СуммаСписано >= ПП_СуммаМатериаловПоДогов  ру, ПП_НДС,ПП_СуммаСписано/ПП_СуммаМатериаловПоДогов  ру*ПП_НДС);
{Документ.Реализация.Модул   Документа(1048)}: Деление на 0
подскажите с чем связано? с обновлением не так встало или релиз пропущен?

----------


## ManOfSteel

Вечер добрый!
Дайте ссылочку на Камин Версия 2.0 Релиз 2.0.050

----------


## S_GRAY

> Люди добрые помогите кто может программист вне зоны. Перепровожу документы в 8 году пишет мне такую штуку:
> ПП_НДС = ?(ПП_СуммаСписано >= ПП_СуммаМатериаловПоДогов  ру, ПП_НДС,ПП_СуммаСписано/ПП_СуммаМатериаловПоДогов  ру*ПП_НДС);
> {Документ.Реализация.Модул   Документа(1048)}: Деление на 0
> подскажите с чем связано? с обновлением не так встало или релиз пропущен?


Судя по тексту - это упрощенка 160 конфигурация. Забалансовые счета ПП (порядок признания) были добавлены именно в 160 релизе, в прошлом году их небыло. Проверь прошлогодние документы, скорее всего отсутствует какой-нибудь реквизит, или ПП_СуммаМатериаловПоДогов  ру либо ПП_НДС действительно равны 0, т. е надо посмотреть еще и договор, фигурирующий в документе Рализация.

----------


## PepsicJr

А есть у кого "Автопредприятие"?

----------


## bravo3000

> Здравствуйте!
> помогите не считает зик правельно празднечные дни! 
> надо 50% от оклада а считает 100% от средней((


Нужно в справочнике константы, в строке Коэффициент доплаты в праздничные дни, поставить 1. :rolleyes:

----------


## bravo3000

1. Подскажите, нужно обновление ЗИК этого года. 
Дайте ссылочку или на пальцах объясните как сделать.

2 Я так понял можно скачать диск tis и свиртуалить. 

 2.1 подскажите качать февральский или подождать мартовский. и как часто их придется качать? 8 гигов многовато(((

 2.1 или как воспользоваться info.dat куда его втыкать.

ася 256523227
мыло 362590@gmail.com

----------


## BeDa

киньте плиз УСН 7.70.160 на db_work@mail.ru или хотябы ссылку

----------


## altres

> http://letitbit.net/download/387db2105354/r27.rar.html


Спасибо!!! но там не полная установка, только disk1. Нужна сетевая версия обыная, не sql.

----------


## ElenaP

киньте ссылочку на конфу "зарплата и кадры" плиз!:)

----------


## Retep

> киньте ссылочку на конфу "зарплата и кадры" плиз!:)


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9495&page=32

----------


## johnsm123

Обновления:
7.70.021_Аспект_update.exe
7.70.152_Предприниматель_update.exe
7.70.160_Упрощенная система налогообложения_update.exe
7.70.227U_Налогоплательщик_update.  exe
7.70.242_Деньги_update.exe
7.70.285_Зарплата+Кадры_update.exe
7.70.308_Производство+Услуги+Б  хгалтерия_update.exe
7.70.463_Бухгалтерия для бюджетных организаций ред. 4_update.exe
7.70.487_Комплексная_update.exe
7.70.504_Бухгалтерия_update.exe
7.70.517_Бухгалтерия для бюджетных организаций ред. 5_update.exe
7.70.630_Бухгалтерия для бюджетных организаций ред. 6_update.exe
7.70.955_Торговля+Склад_update.exe

все скачанно сегодня с сайта 1С

качать здесь http://depositfiles.com/folders/7AJDQG4TH

не забываем говорить спасибо

----------


## Unclesam

Люди! У кого есть Импульс Подрядчик СтроительстваИ?

----------


## KrOks

Люди добрые помогите начинающему. Дайте любые ссылки или информацию по 1сБухгалтерии 7.7 для бюджетных учреждений. Как начинать? И далее как вести учет. Спасибо за любую информацию:D

----------


## stoosha

Всё, нашла, спасибо!

----------


## rqz

Здравствуйте!, может кто сможет поделится конфой БТ "АвиаАгентство" на 504 релизе?

----------


## johnsm123

а вот свежатинка....
Зарплата и кадры 7.70.286 от 6 марта 2009
качать здесь http://depositfiles.com/files/xgi8kg8o0

----------


## johnsm123

Господа....никогда не думал что мне понадобиться помощь по 1с....НО тем не менее мне нужно конфигурацию под сельское хозяйство, платформа любая и так же обновление под нее отчетов регламентированных....может поможет кто?

----------


## Unclesam

Люди! У кого есть Импульс Подрядчик СтроительстваИ? Скиньте ссылку пожалуста!!!

----------


## goldwarez

Народ... 

У кого есть платформа 1C: Предприятие ver.7.70.027 для Украины - желательно полный комплект (локальная, сетевая, SQL, Enterprise...) с возможностью "лицензирования" :)

У меня был такой комплектик - не помню откуда качал - но диск с дистрибутивами лёг, а с ними и этот комплект "ушёл"! :(

И ещё вопрос дилетанта (просто 1С занимаюсь от случая к случаю...) - платформа 1С (программные файлы) одинакова для всех стран СНГ (Россия, Украина, Беларусь и т.п.) или всё таки различны?

----------


## vicdun

[quote=S_GRAY;16282]Да это упрощенка 160 релиз, обновили в этом году, а он не проводит именно с 8 декабря прошлого года до этого все проводил, проверила все реквизиты все поставила все равно не проводлит и и пишет то же самое.  Единственное что не заню где смотреть и поправлять это вот это - "ПП_СуммаМатериаловПоДогов  ору либо ПП_НДС действительно равны 0"     и договор посмотрела все вроде поправила уже не знаю куда лезть, может еще что подскажете. Может какой релиз пропущен хотя вроде нет. Пжалуйста.

----------


## bravo3000

> а вот свежатинка....
> Зарплата и кадры 7.70.286 от 6 марта 2009
> качать здесь http://depositfiles.com/files/xgi8kg8o0



Спасибо огромное)))

----------


## johnsm123

> Спасибо огромное)))


не за что....

----------


## demondsh

> киньте плиз УСН 7.70.160 на db_work@mail.ru или хотябы ссылку


Кинул на почту. Пользуйтесь!!!

----------


## S_GRAY

[QUOTE=vicdun;16419]


> Да это упрощенка 160 релиз, обновили в этом году, а он не проводит именно с 8 декабря прошлого года до этого все проводил, проверила все реквизиты все поставила все равно не проводлит и и пишет то же самое.  Единственное что не заню где смотреть и поправлять это вот это - "ПП_СуммаМатериаловПоДогов  ору либо ПП_НДС действительно равны 0"     и договор посмотрела все вроде поправила уже не знаю куда лезть, может еще что подскажете. Может какой релиз пропущен хотя вроде нет. Пжалуйста.


Пропущенные релизы здесь абсолютно ни при чем. Порядок признания расходов по УСН находится в меню Сервис -> Сведения об организации закладка Настройки. Проверьте эти настройки, они должны соответствовать учетной политике организации. Еще можно сделать полный пересчет бухгалтерских итогов.

----------


## hainik2

Нужна прога по калькуляции молочного  и кисломолочного производства, любая . большое спасибо.

----------


## hainik2

> А таблетка есть к этому продукту?:o


кто подскажет где можно найти сборник рецептур для 1с рарус общепит 6.0, Благодарю.

----------


## vicdun

Не, не помогает, первый раз с таким сталкиваюсь, не проводит реализацию за несколько дней и по одному товару, я уже и в товаре все реквизиты посмотрела и в договорах и в настройках и итоги пересчитала, програмист зараза запил. Я уже не знаю куда еще посмотреть, а он при проводке пишет с упорством маньяка "ПП_НДС = ?(ПП_СуммаСписано >= ПП_СуммаМатериаловПоДогов  ру, ПП_НДС,ПП_СуммаСписано/ПП_СуммаМатериаловПоДогов  ру*ПП_НДС);
{Документ.Реализация.Модул   Документа(1048)}: Деление на 0". Если есть еще идеи поделись.

----------


## BeDa

> Кинул на почту. Пользуйтесь!!!


Большое человеческое спасибо:)

----------


## johnsm123

> Люди! Поделитесь свежим файлом регламентированной отчетности за 1 кв 2009 для 1С Предприятие7.7 Бух учет типовая


смотри тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9716

----------


## jeneksp

Ребят, нужна конфа "Торговля и склад" релиз 7.70.955, только не апдейт, а целый md, просто доходить апдейтом до этого релиза замучаешься, 
благодарен

----------


## johnsm123

> Ребят, нужна конфа "Торговля и склад" релиз 7.70.955, только не апдейт, а целый md, просто доходить апдейтом до этого релиза замучаешься, 
> благодарен


вот 954 релиз http://depositfiles.com/files/p9rubr3fj + апдей до 955 http://depositfiles.com/files/gobvls725

----------


## SWolf

Господа, я конечно понимаю, что уже не первый кто спрашивает, но очень нужна рабочая конфигурация Рарус-Автотранспорт 5.6, или лекарство к ней. Кто может помогите!!!

----------


## veller

Господа, у кого есть отчётность норамальная за 1 квартал...последняя версия!!!И? Поделитесь, плиз!!!

----------


## johnsm123

> Господа, у кого есть отчётность норамальная за 1 квартал...последняя версия!!!И? Поделитесь, плиз!!!


здесь ты сам сможешь качать отчетность к своей конфигурации с сервака 1с http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9716

----------


## kalas

> Спасибо!!! но там не полная установка, только disk1. Нужна сетевая версия обыная, не sql.


http://letitbit.net/download/437fb11...k2-10.rar.html

Извиняюсь что ответила не сразу, отчеты :)

----------


## Alf

Просветите чайника, скачала диск ИТС , разъархивировала,  а что с ним дальше делать ? Как его запустить ? В общем, у меня получилась папка с 2 файлами :ITS0901PROF.mdf и ITS0901PROF.mds .

----------


## jenyaffff

У кого есть новая форма 2-ндфл для упрощенки? скиньте пожалуйста

----------


## johnsm123

> Второй файл не скачивается ну ни в какую... А где-то просто файлик регламентированной отчетности за 1 кв раздобыть можно? Чтобы не связываться с сайтом 1С.


в комплекте уже идет инфодат за март

----------


## johnsm123

> Просветите чайника, скачала диск ИТС , разъархивировала,  а что с ним дальше делать ? Как его запустить ? В общем, у меня получилась папка с 2 файлами :ITS0901PROF.mdf и ITS0901PROF.mds .


это образ диска, можно смонтировать в виртуальный привод с помощью алкоголя или даемонтулса

желательно установить эмулятор ключа от 8.1, тогда получите доступ ко всем разделам диска

----------


## jeneksp

johnsm123?, благодарю качаю ТиС)

----------


## hainik2

Помогите, у кого все таки есть 1с общепит 6.0 с лекарством ? И сборник рецептур к нему?

----------


## johnsm123

> Помогите, у кого все таки есть 1с общепит 6.0 с лекарством ? И сборник рецептур к нему?


сам общепит то есть, а вот сборника нету....

----------


## AndryBar

> Подскажите, после установки 1С7.7 на WinVista, пишет сообщение:
> Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного!
> Подскажите что делать?


Создаешь новую пустую базу в конфиге - потом делаешь загрузку из нужной конфигурации.

----------


## johnsm123

> Подскажите, после установки 1С7.7 на WinVista, пишет сообщение:
> Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного!
> Подскажите что делать?


запускаешь конфигуратор 1с, далее администрирование, потом "кодовая страница таблиц ИБ", выбираешь "текущая системная" и все...будет тебе счастье

----------


## Unclesam

Товарищи! Очень вас прошу помочь с *Импульс* Подрядчик Строительства!!!! Кто знает как на него ключ защиты сэмулироватьИИ?

----------


## bravo3000

> Просветите чайника, скачала диск ИТС , разъархивировала,  а что с ним дальше делать ? Как его запустить ? В общем, у меня получилась папка с 2 файлами :ITS0901PROF.mdf и ITS0901PROF.mds .


Скачать и установить deamon tools, и съэмулировать эти файлы. И будет вам счастье.

----------


## Марика

Помогите плиззззззз. Скачала общепит 1С-Рарус 6, сделала через конфигурацию объединение, все ОК. Открываю программу мне выдают ошибка инициализации защищенных функций. Что это такое и как это убратьИИИИИИИ Подскажите кто-нибуть.

----------


## vicdun

Люди добрые помогите кто может. Перепровожу документы в 8 году пишет мне такую штуку:
ПП_НДС = ?(ПП_СуммаСписано >= ПП_СуммаМатериаловПоДогов  ру, ПП_НДС,ПП_СуммаСписано/ПП_СуммаМатериаловПоДогов  ру*ПП_НДС);
{Документ.Реализация.Модул   Документа(1048)}: Деление на 0
подскажите с чем связано? и в 2009 началось тоже самое, причем не во всех накладных а в нескольких, вроде все одинаково

----------


## johnsm123

> Помогите плиззззззз. Скачала общепит 1С-Рарус 6, сделала через конфигурацию объединение, все ОК. Открываю программу мне выдают ошибка инициализации защищенных функций. Что это такое и как это убратьИИИИИИИ Подскажите кто-нибуть.


стукни мне в асю 105336381

----------


## St_George

Народ помогите пожалуйста найти конфигурацию:
*Школьная* *библиотека*,Библиотека колледжа

----------


## Vendoor

Ребят,ползал по форуму-не нашел.У кого есть 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация Релиз 7.70.504

----------


## gbls

Ищу подходящую конфигурацию для управления гостиницой - несколько операторов рулят гостиничными номерами. В Инете нашёл только от 1С Битрикс на базе восьмёрки платно (хорошо бы внедрить, а уж потом платить в случае успешного внедрения).  Посему обращаюсь к вам :) дайте потестировать, если есть канешна.

----------


## Burelom

> Ребят,ползал по форуму-не нашел.У кого есть 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация Релиз 7.70.504


 http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/2dus14g81

----------


## Alecksey2008

Вышлел новый релиз бюджет 631, качайте не жалко.:)

http://rapidshare.com/files/21032101...pdate.exe.html
MD5: 4DDDBA4E5B73CD8D213E23C205996CBF

----------


## Vitalya

Нужна конфигурация 1С-Рарус: Магазин 1.0 Украинская версия, или 1С-Рарус: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи. Помогите. komfort_ua@ukr.net  ICQ 380631258

----------


## jimi89

Помогите если у кого есть конфигурация 1С-*Рарус*:*Амбулатория для 8-ки
*

----------


## jimi89

А может у кого есть Конфигурация "ТИ-М: МедСтатистика для психиатрии(наркологии), очень надо,пожалуйста

----------


## jimi89

А может у кого в наличии есть 
*1С-Аналит:Поликлиника. Медстатистика*

----------


## twen

Типовая конфигурация
«Зарплата + Кадры», редакция 2.3
Релиз 7.70.286 от 06.03.2009
http://letitbit.net/download/0aa6519...70286.ZIP.html

Обновление конфигурации
http://letitbit.net/download/f161593...0.286.zip.html

----------


## Craft257

Народ никто не подскажет где найти
1С-Рарус: Магазин одежды и спорт товаров 
Если есть то со сломанной защитой.

----------


## ahmad_il

Доброго времени суток.. Не могу добиться с release@1c.ru обновы конфигурации 1С Бухгалтерия СХ 7.70.412.. Нет ли где в своб доступе? Подскажите, пжлст..

----------


## mastar

Братья! Помогите с конфой для сервисного центра _ БП: Сервисный центр_№*** оч надо. Рою 2 дня в сети , ничего не могу найти

----------


## Aleks_262

Привет всем!!!
Помогите, мне нужна ссылка для 1 С:Предприятие «Конфигурация для коммунальных предприятий Украины»

----------


## DvRoman

Добрый день!
Нужна Конф "1С:*Аркадия* Интернет-Магазин. *Конфигурация* для Web-расширения"

Выложите пож у кого есть.

----------


## saken

*ИС*: Конфигурация "Абонентский отдел *водоканала*" если у кого есть то помогите!только не демо а рабочую

----------


## ТаняМ

> Вышлел новый релиз бюджет 631, качайте не жалко.:)
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/21032101...pdate.exe.html
> MD5: 4DDDBA4E5B73CD8D213E23C205996CBF


Ссылка не работает! А очень надо, пожалуйста

----------


## alivpsk

> Ссылка не работает! А очень надо, пожалуйста


Очень, очень надо!!!

----------


## KrOks

> Вышлел новый релиз бюджет 631, качайте не жалко.:)
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/21032101...pdate.exe.html
> MD5: 4DDDBA4E5B73CD8D213E23C205996CBF


ошибка при переходе по ссылке:(

----------


## johnsm123

> Ссылка не работает! А очень надо, пожалуйста





> Очень, очень надо!!!





> ошибка при переходе по ссылке:(


вот обновление до 631 релиза http://depositfiles.com/files/utxc1ep3c

----------


## kaifromneverland

Люди, нужен ТиС 939 и самый последний. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## niam

Люди добрые !!!
Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылочку на Камин Версия 2.0 Релиз 2.0.050 
Очень надо.

----------


## Клейстер

Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз *7.70.027* все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.

*"Бухгалтерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5
*7.70.504 от 26.01.2009 г.*
7.70.503 от 19.12.2008 г.
7.70.502 от 26.08.2008 г.

*"Торговля + Склад"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 9.2 
*7.70.956 от 24.03.2009 г.*
7.70.955 от 28.02.2009 г.
7.70.954 от 22.07.2008 г.

*"Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5 
*7.70.488 от 24.03.2009 г.*
7.70.487 от 28.02.2009 г.
7.70.486 от 10.31.2008 г.
7.70.485 от 22.09.2008 г.
7.70.484 от 24.06.2008 г.

*"Производство+услуги+бухга  терия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 2.8
*7.70.308 от 26.01.2009 г.*
7.70.306 от 02.06.2008 г.

*"Зарплата+Кадры"* типовая конфигурация.
*7.70.286 от 06.03.2009 г.*
7.70.285 от 09.10.2008 г.
7.70.284 от 16.09.2008 г.

*"Упрощенная система налогообложения"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 1.3
*7.70.160 от 02.02.2009 г.*
7.70.159 от 19.12.2008 г.
7.70.158 от 09.10.2008 г.
7.70.157 от 29.02.2008 г.

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

----------


## hainik2

Сообщение от hainik2  Посмотреть сообщение
Помогите, у кого все таки есть 1с общепит 6.0 с лекарством ? И сборник рецептур к нему?


> сам общепит то есть, а вот сборника нету....


  люди добрые дайте  , плиз , сборник! Ну очень надо!!!

----------


## Annochka

Спасибо Клейстеру за конфу по Торговле.

----------


## Клейстер

Конфигурация *"Бухгалтерия"* типовая конфигурация (проф.), редакция 4.5.
Релиз *7.70.505 от 24.03.2009 г.*

_Добавлено через 14 часов 58 минут_
*Регламентированная отчетность 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности общие (GENERAL):
1 квартал 2009: 09q1002 от 23.03.2009*, 09q1001 от 16.01.2009.
4 квартал 2008: 08q4003 от 17.02.2009.

*Регламентированная отчетность 1С:Предприятие 7.7. Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН (USN):
1 квартал 2009: 09q1002 от 23.03.2009*, 09q1001 от 16.01.2009.
4 квартал 2008: 08q4003 от 17.02.2009.

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

----------


## bor_ivan

Добрый день. Очень нужна конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для распорядителей бюджетных средств".

----------


## chizhik1972

Извините.. но это не аналит.

_Добавлено через 52 секунды_



> 1с аналит стоматология http://depositfiles.com/files/ypqss6bhe


это не аналит

----------


## markyzz

Всем привет. а как бы ломануть http://www.uvelirsoft.ru/demo/ эти демки?

----------


## Seregas

> Всем привет. а как бы ломануть http://www.uvelirsoft.ru/demo/ эти демки?


тоже интересуюсь ювелирным софтом. Товарищи! Памагите его достать, пожалуйста.

----------


## Евгеша77

Доброго времени суток! Плиз киньте ссылку на отчетность за 1кв 2009г. для частного предпринимателя!!!

----------


## zebys

Приветствую всех! Ребята, у кого есть работающая конфа  от Раруса Автозапчасти+Автошины 3.11 могу подкинуть денюжек.

----------


## johnsm123

> Доброго времени суток! Плиз киньте ссылку на отчетность за 1кв 2009г. для частного предпринимателя!!!


  смотри у меня в подписи, там есть все

----------


## DeLuxa

есть у кого-то 1Сv77полная конфигурация для Украины? премного буду благодарна!

----------


## Briz

> Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз *7.70.027* все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.
> 
> *"Бухгалтерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5
> *7.70.504 от 26.01.2009 г.*
> 7.70.503 от 19.12.2008 г.
> 7.70.502 от 26.08.2008 г.
> 
> *"Торговля + Склад"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 9.2 
> *7.70.956 от 24.03.2009 г.*
> ...


 Спасибо огромное! Ссылка нужная!

----------


## DeLuxa

2 Briz

Спасибо большое за ссылку!!! :)  Все качается без проблем. Надеюсь, устанавливаться будет также...

----------


## AlexAlfa

Доброе время суток!
Нужна конфигурация

Айлант: Серийные номера Конфигурация для 1С:Оперативный учет 7.7
Подскажите кто знает где поискать?

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Saere

господа. есть у кого платформа 1с 7.70.027, но не ломанная!!!
очень срочно нужно(((, буду очень благодарен

----------


## goldwarez

> subj


А есть всё то же самое, но для Украины?
Хотелось бы поиметь отученную от ключа версию 7.70.027 + последние конфиги...

Буду премного благодарен! :beer:

----------


## Saere

отбой, нашёл

----------


## Оксана Чепиль

Пожалуйста, дайте регламентированные отчёты за 1 квартал 2009 г.  для комплексной 1с для Украины

----------


## Евгеша77

Народ помогите, где достать работающую (свежую) конфигурацию для расчета кварплаты в ТСЖ

----------


## hainik2

> сам общепит то есть, а вот сборника нету....





> Цитата:
> Сообщение от hainik2 Посмотреть сообщение
> Помогите, у кого все таки есть 1с общепит 6.0 с лекарством ? И сборник рецептур к нему?
> .


а все ж ребята как со сборником рецептур то? может у кого то есть? ну очень нужно!!!!

----------


## AlexAlfa

Доброе время суток!
Нужна конфигурация




> Айлант: Серийные номера Конфигурация для 1С:Оперативный учет 7.7
> Подскажите кто знает где поискать?


Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kostureva

Помогите , пожалуйста срочно надо на 7 версию обновления по регламентированным отчетам , релиз для Казахстана

----------


## demondsh

> Народ помогите, где достать работающую (свежую) конфигурацию для расчета кварплаты в ТСЖ


Смотри пост 981, у него в подписи есть ссылка.

----------


## Dvornik

Люди подскажите плиз у кого есть комплексаня конфигурация для Украины и Бюджетирование для Украины Лчень надо

----------


## kvazimoda999

отчётность и релиз из последних на 1с_Предприниматель

----------


## ytujlzb

ребята помогите
моя 1с начала требовать классификатор
скачал классификатор KLADR 
Подключил его, НО.
при выгрузке справки 2 ндфл за 2008 год ругаеться не видит его,
а если выгружать за 1 квартал 2009 года, то все ок.
в чем причинаИ

----------


## shurjak

Привет всем. Скажите есть ли у кого нить Обновление 1С Подрядчик строительства версия для 7.7?  
Очень надо. спасибо.

----------


## termit_4

Обновления регламентированных отчётов 
http://depositfiles.com/files/449qq7ww6

----------


## dumin

нужна УСН 161 проф и базовая...

----------


## Евгеша77

> Обновления регламентированных отчётов 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/449qq7ww6


Актуальная ссылка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:)

_Добавлено через 14 минут_



> нужна УСН 161 проф и базовая...


Смотри сообщение от BRIZ на 99 стр.

----------


## Vitalya

Нужна конфигурация 1С-Рарус: Магазин 1.0 Украинская версия, или 1С-Рарус: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи. Помогите. komfort_ua@ukr.net ICQ 380631258

----------


## demondsh

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9716
Один наш коллега очень сильно нам помогает, установите как там описано и будет вам обновление конфигураций и отчетности прямо с сервера 1С.

----------


## dvolk

У кого нибудь есть релиз.7.70.505

----------


## johnsm123

> У кого нибудь есть релиз.7.70.505


смотри у меня в подписи, есть ссылка на все свежие релизы
обновление еженедельное

или можешь вот здесь глянуть
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9716

----------


## demondsh

> У кого нибудь есть релиз.7.70.505


http://rapidshare.com/files/21334288...5_20090324.rar форум сначала читать надо, а не долбить сообщениями.

----------


## bragina1973

Есть у кого нибудь УСН 161 релиз на depositfiles?

----------


## ElenaP

А есть ли у кого-нибуди Конфигурация Зарплата и кадры 286 на depositfiles?

----------


## demondsh

> Есть у кого нибудь УСН 161 релиз на depositfiles?


есть 160+обновление 161. Могу на мыло скинуть.

----------


## Огренич Андрей

А обновление регламентированных отчетов для 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия для Бюджетных организаций за 1-й квартал 2009-го не вышло еще?

----------


## demondsh

> А обновление регламентированных отчетов для 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия для Бюджетных организаций за 1-й квартал 2009-го не вышло еще?


Нет, еще не вышла!!!

----------


## ahmad_il

Есть ли где в доступе 1С УСНО 161я?

_Добавлено через 7 минут_
И еще бы 1С Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 505я..

----------


## Евгеша77

Доброго времени суток! 31 марта появился релиз 7.7 конфигурации Частный предприниматель (153), у кого есть поделитесь ссылкой.

----------


## dvolk

Есть только как её вставлять сюде не знаю

----------


## johnsm123

Дамы и господа!!!
Представляю Вам свою подборку обновлений конфигураций на 1.04.09
все скачено с сервера 1С, поэтому все самое свежее
так же там можно найти отчетность за 1 квартал 2009

качать здесь http://depositfiles.com/folders/DMVAZJGIP


напоминаю....наиболее полный список моих файлов от 1С можно найти перейдя по ссылке в моей подписи

не забываем говорить спасибо и оказывать благотворительную помощь

----------


## bor_ivan

Добрый день. Очень нужна конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для распорядителей бюджетных средств". У кого есть?

----------


## demondsh

_Добавлено через 7 минут_
И еще бы 1С Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 505я..[/QUOTE]
http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ/

_Добавлено через 2 минуты_
http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ/
Ну совсем обленились искать..............читать надо весь форум.

Модератор!!! Банить таких надо, искать не хотят в ветке, а только захламляют форум.

----------


## johnsm123

> Есть ли где в доступе 1С УСНО 161я?
> 
> _Добавлено через 7 минут_
> И еще бы 1С Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 505я..


смотри у меня в подписи, есть список моих конф, там она точно есть

----------


## Olga-S

Пожалуйста, очень срочно (нет времени читать весь форум) нужна установка 1 С Бухгалтерия ПРОФ и ключ к ней.

----------


## johnsm123

> Пожалуйста, очень срочно (нет времени читать весь форум) нужна установка 1 С Бухгалтерия ПРОФ и ключ к ней.


в моей подписи смотри

----------


## AlexAlfa

Доброе время суток!
Нужна конфигурация




> Айлант: Серийные номера Конфигурация для 1С:Оперативный учет 7.7
> Подскажите кто знает где поискать?


Заранее спасибо.

----------


## maxipon

Пожалуйста спасите...

Где-то тут нашел битую ссылку на "1С: Заказчик строительства, редакция 1.15 Full (5 пользователей), 17,5 Mb"...

Нет ли у кого этого или свежееИ?

Заранее - ШПАСИБА...

----------


## Пропасть

> смотри у меня в подписи, есть список моих конф, там она точно есть


Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуста, разобраться скачала 161 УСН и 505 Общую, но у меня пишет "Выбранная конфигурация являяется специализированной" я так понимаю, что у меня конф. "базовая" и поэтому я не могу обновить релизы Так? Может есть релизики для "Базовой"?:confused:

----------


## chelovek

Сборник Рецептур разработанный фирмой КАПИТАН для 7-ки очень надо.

----------


## Alex ER

Добрый день! Помогите с поиском эмулятора к 1С 8.0 для Висты. Здесь так много всего написанно, если не трудно, ткните носом если есть)))

----------


## johnsm123

> Добрый день! Помогите с поиском эмулятора к 1С 8.0 для Висты. Здесь так много всего написанно, если не трудно, ткните носом если есть)))


у меня в подписи смотри, есть список файлов которые можно скачать, среди них есть эмуль

----------


## Alex ER

> у меня в подписи смотри, есть список файлов которые можно скачать, среди них есть эмуль


Спасибо, попробывал, не хочет:(  Может есть еще варианты?

----------


## prime12

Поделитесь, плиз, конфигурацией ИТИЛИУМ, если у кого есть !

----------


## yermakov_d

> Добрый день! Помогите с поиском эмулятора к 1С 8.0 для Висты. Здесь так много всего написанно, если не трудно, ткните носом если есть)))


"Вообще-то этот вопрос не для этой ветки форума...
Но у самого Виста х64 и сам знаю, сколько я промучался в поисках решения. Там все возможные эмуляторы, свежие драйвера и программка для отключения обязательной подписи драйверов.
http://letitbit.net/download/d1476c9...-hasp.rar.html

----------


## Killer_1C

Упрощенная системма налогообложения. ред. 1.3 релиз 7.70.161 выложите плиззззз!!!!!

----------


## Adik30

> вот обновление до 631 релиза http://depositfiles.com/files/utxc1ep3c


Спасибо большое! Сегодня весь день искал где скачать.:)

----------


## hainik2

> а все ж ребята как со сборником рецептур то? может у кого то есть? ну очень нужно!!!!


может кто нашел ? Плиз!

----------


## cabana

Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.505 от 25.03.2009

http://rapidshare.de/files/46392681/1SBBDB505.rar.html


Упрощенная система налогообложения 7.70.161 от 27.03.2009

http://rapidshare.de/files/46392879/R770161.rar.html

----------


## cabana

«Торговля + Склад», редакция 9.2 Релиз 7.70.956 от 24.03.2009

http://rapidshare.com/files/215992637/R770956.rar.html

----------


## cabana

Отчетность, 1 квартал 2009 (09q1002 от 25.03.2009)

http://files.mail.ru/ZJQI4V

Отчетность УСН, 1 квартал 2009 (09q1002 от 25.03.2009)

http://files.mail.ru/G5EHO3

----------



----------


## Barrac

Разыскивается конфигурация "Расчет стипендий", лучше от АВРО-БУС, поиск по форуму ничего не дал.

----------


## tjspy

> «Торговля + Склад», редакция 9.2 Релиз 7.70.956 от 24.03.2009
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/215992637/R770956.rar.html


Торговля + склад ссылка неверная.

----------


## johnsm123

> Торговля + склад ссылка неверная.


вот лень почитать форум...смотри у меня в подписи там есть ссылки на ВСЕ релизы и конфигурации (ходовые) от 1С + самое последнее обновление

----------


## tjspy

Извини недосмотрел.

----------


## a-100

Поделитесь пожалуйста 1с 7.7 предприниматель конфигурацией и формами. Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## johnsm123

> Поделитесь пожалуйста 1с 7.7 предприниматель конфигурацией и формами. Заранее Спасибо.


у меня в подписи смотри

----------


## BeDa

Перезалейте пожалуйста «Торговля + Склад», редакция 9.2 Релиз 7.70.956 от 24.03.2009

----------


## Кузнецов

Если кто встречал конфу АЗК + Нефтебаза от Раруса, поделитесь плз!

----------


## Frant_

У кого есть свежая отчетность, с новой выгрузкой бух. отчетности?. Выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## johnsm123

> У кого есть свежая отчетность, с новой выгрузкой бух. отчетности?. Выложите пожалуйста.


прочитай первое сообщение!!! или у меня в подписи смотри в списке файлов

----------


## Frant_

вышло свежее обновление регл. отчетности, дата выхода 10.04.09. В мартовской формат выгрузки старый

----------


## morrom

Формы отчётности от 10.04.2009
УСН:
IFOLDER
Общие:
IFOLDER

*Всё для семёрки:*
IFOLDER - DEPOSIT

----------


## solf

Здравствуйте!
Выложите, пожалуйста, релиз 7.70.506 конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет" от 10.04.09

----------


## Antken

У кого-нить может есть ответы на вопросы 1С профессионал ЗиК 7.7? 
скиньте плиз на antken@yandex.ru

----------


## Vlakaptur

Ответьте для каких конкретно надобностей!
Если нужна отчетность - может не помочь!

----------


## johnsm123

> Ответьте для каких конкретно надобностей!
> Если нужна отчетность - может не помочь!


че то я не понял...что надо...

----------


## solf

Так что, ни у кого нет 506 бухгалтерии от 10.04.09? очень надо срочно :(

----------


## johnsm123

> Так что, ни у кого нет 506 бухгалтерии от 10.04.09? очень надо срочно :(


завтра дам ссылку, раньше ни как

----------


## rubudboard

ХЕЛППП!!! у кого есть Типовая конфигурация "Торговля + Склад", редакция 8.5 Оптово-розничная конфигурация. (7.70.854) или итс за 2000г. июньский выпуск. ОЧЕНЬ НАДО

----------


## Ant10

Всё найдешь здесь (обн. от11.04.09):
http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

----------


## rubudboard

> Всё найдешь здесь (обн. от11.04.09):
> http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ


там нет 7.70.854

----------


## Kleister

*Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027* все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.

*"Бухгалтерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5
*7.70.506 от 09.04.2009 г.*
7.70.505 от 24.03.2009 г.
7.70.504 от 26.01.2008 г.
7.70.503 от 19.12.2008 г.
7.70.502 от 26.08.2008 г. 

*"Торговля + Склад"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 9.2 
*7.70.956 от 24.03.2009 г.*
7.70.955 от 28.02.2009 г.
7.70.954 от 22.07.2008 г.

*"Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5 
*7.70.488 от 24.03.2009 г.*
7.70.487 от 28.02.2009 г.
7.70.486 от 10.31.2008 г.
7.70.485 от 22.09.2008 г.
7.70.484 от 24.06.2008 г.

*"Производство+услуги+бухга  терия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 2.8
*7.70.308 от 26.01.2009 г.*
7.70.306 от 02.06.2008 г.

*"Зарплата+Кадры"* типовая конфигурация.
*7.70.287 от 09.04.2009 г.*
7.70.286 от 06.03.2009 г.
7.70.285 от 09.10.2008 г.
7.70.284 от 16.09.2008 г.

*"Упрощенная система налогообложения"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 1.3
*7.70.162 от 10.04.2009 г.* 
7.70.161 от 27.03.2009 г. 
7.70.160 от 02.02.2009 г.
7.70.159 от 19.12.2008 г.
7.70.158 от 09.10.2008 г.
7.70.157 от 29.02.2008 г.

*1С:Предприятие 7.7* Формы регламентированной отчетности *общие (GENERAL)*:
*1 квартал 2009:* 
*09q1003 от 07.04.2009*
09q1002 от 23.03.2009 
09q1001 от 16.01.2009
*4 квартал 2008:* 
08q4003 от 17.02.2009

*1С:Предприятие 7.7* Формы регламентированной отчетности *для конфигурации УСН (USN)*:
*1 квартал 2009:* 
*09q1003 от 07.04.2009*
09q1002 от 23.03.2009
09q1001 от 16.01.2009
*4 квартал 2008:* 
08q4003 от 17.02.2009

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

----------


## morrom

*Зарплата+Кадры, релиз 7.70.287 от 09.04.2009г. ~13 mb (Update)*
IFOLDER - DEPOSIT
*Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация
Релиз 7.70.506 от 09.04.2009г.~23 mb (Полная установка)*
IFOLDER - DEPOSIT

----------


## Stim

Парни и девушки дайте плиз ссылочкуили скиньте на мыло у кого есть 1.6.4.7 или 1.6.3.2 Gimmy86@mail.ru

----------


## johnsm123

> Парни и девушки дайте плиз ссылочкуили скиньте на мыло у кого есть 1.6.4.7 или 1.6.3.2 Gimmy86@mail.ru


посмотри у меня в подписи или в первом посте

----------


## u96dasoot

у кого нибудь есть md шник от 506 релиза? 
скачанное по ссылке http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ
не запускается почему то, разбираться времени нет
очень прошу дайте ссылку или скиньте на vik-u96@bk.ru

----------


## u96dasoot

Запуск установки (win2003) не происходит,через диспетчер задач видно что происходит запуск службы ntvdm.exe. Но установка так и не появляется. На серваке стоит лиценз 1С 8.1. До этого, не так давно, через установку вытаскивал md шник из 504 релиза. Все было норм. Я не прошу решить или посказать решение этой проблемы. Я прошу md шник, мож есть у кого.
Заранее всем благодарен.

----------


## kuhum

Люди у кого нибудь есть свежая отчетность для бюджета!!!
А именно за I квартал 2009 года (09q1002) от 13,04,09
Очень надо заранее Спасибо!!!

----------


## johnsm123

> Люди у кого нибудь есть свежая отчетность для бюджета!!!
> А именно за I квартал 2009 года (09q1002) от 13,04,09
> Очень надо заранее Спасибо!!!


http://depositfiles.com/folders/F8ESGOVES смотри здесь

----------


## ost_s

*Отчетность за 1 кв. 2009г. (БУХ 7.7) релиз 09q1003 от 07.04.2009*
http://smsfiles.ru/f/466d32a639f310d....2009.zip.html

*Конфа БУХ 7.7 релиз 506 от 09.04.09г.*
http://smsfiles.ru/f/402b0bbdcaf3b4d...04.09.rar.html

----------


## Евгеша77

Доброго времени суток!
Плиз киньте ссылку на 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 - 154 релиз

----------


## bragina1973

> *Зарплата+Кадры, релиз 7.70.287 от 09.04.2009г. ~13 mb (Update)*
> IFOLDER - DEPOSIT
> *Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация*
> *Релиз 7.70.506 от 09.04.2009г.~23 mb (Полная установка)*
> IFOLDER - DEPOSIT


Спасибо за ЗиК новый, а случаем УСН 162 нет у Вас (тоже на depositfiles)? Заранее - спасибо.

----------


## johnsm123

> Спасибо за ЗиК новый, а случаем УСН 162 нет у Вас (тоже на depositfiles)? Заранее - спасибо.


смотри у меня в подписи или в первом посте

----------


## XmakcX

ребят выложите УСН 162..

----------


## Stim

Помогите найти старый релиз 1с Бухгалтерия 8.0 (1.6.3.2) или (1.6.4.7)

----------


## bragina1973

> смотри у меня в подписи или в первом посте


Чет-то не вижу.... как файл называется?

----------


## GMiker

Люди у кого нибудь есть Бухгалтерский учёт в в гаражно-строительном кооперативе (ГСК)!!!

----------


## morrom

*Предприниматель, Релиз 7.70.154 от 14.04.2009г. Полная установка. ~14 mb*
DEPOSIT - IFOLDER

----------


## rmariao

Здравствуйте!
Может у кого-нибудь есть релиз 7.70.488 для комплексной конфигурации 7.7 Бухгалтерия + ЗиП + Торговля-Склад? Мне нужно обновление, а не конфигурация

----------


## johnsm123

обновление типовых конфигураций на 15 апреля 2009 http://depositfiles.com/folders/ICY507H0X

----------


## scrat

Здравстуйте. Искала по форуму, но по всем ссылкам файл уже удален. Оченьт нужен Рарус Автотранспорт. Заранее спасибо

----------


## johnsm123

> Здравстуйте. Искала по форуму, но по всем ссылкам файл уже удален. Оченьт нужен Рарус Автотранспорт. Заранее спасибо


у меня в подписи в списке есть какой то автотранспорт, но какой не знаю точно....:blush:

----------


## scrat

johnsm123 спасибо, ща посмотрю

----------


## v-anatolik-s

Добрый день, помогите решить проблему или просто подсказать.
поставил обновление отчетности 09q1003 от 07.04.2009 
все работает кроме "выгрузки данных отчетности (формат версии 2.01/2.00)"
ее просто нет в списке.

решается моя проблема, или ждем новых обновлений, или налого платещик устанавливать?

----------


## johnsm123

> Добрый день, помогите решить проблему или просто подсказать.
> поставил обновление отчетности 09q1003 от 07.04.2009 
> все работает кроме "выгрузки данных отчетности (формат версии 2.01/2.00)"
> ее просто нет в списке.
> 
> решается моя проблема, или ждем новых обновлений, или налого платещик устанавливать?


обновление было 13 числа, там исправленны некоторые ошибки, смотри у меня в подписи список файлов или в первом посте ищи

----------


## rmariao

Большое спасибо за помощь! Форум просто замечательный!

----------


## v-anatolik-s

johnsm123 всем спасибо, косяк был, но потом я сам не разобрался
форма отчета 2.01 2.00 их убрали теперь эти формы отчетности 5.01/5.00

----------


## Nickolay_Mulko

Ищется таблетка для: бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
Может есть полеченная SHK.dll
?

----------


## andstalker

Нужна разлочка (Autosalon.dll) для1с 7.7 Альфа-Авто:Автосалон+Автосервис+  втозапчасти вер. 3.06

----------


## vszsm

По страхованию у кого-нить есть конфигурация ИИ

----------


## johnsm123

> Ищется таблетка для: бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия
> Может есть полеченная SHK.dll
> ?


  постучи в асю 105336381
я знаю как лечить конфу

----------


## Dr.Death

У кого-нить есть леченая или лекарство 1С: Аналит - Стоматология. Могу выложить не леченую.

----------


## kittinat

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста есть 1С для турагентств.

----------


## johnsm123

> Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста есть 1С для турагентств.


конечно есть, выложу дам ссылку

----------


## Pipikov

А не могли бы вы выложить отчетность *09q1003* не на SMS. Заренее огромное спасибо!

----------


## v-anatolik-s

> А не могли бы вы выложить отчетность *09q1003* не на SMS. Заренее огромное спасибо!


 кочни релиз 506 установи новую базу забери оттуда папочку 1SBDB\ExtForms\*Rp09q1.grp*\

и постави в какую нужно базу, это ручной способ.
если не хочешь так то можешь найти здесь
http://wmforum.net.ru/index.php?showtopic=14958&st=130

----------


## Незнайка

> http://depositfiles.com/folders/F8ESGOVES смотри здесь


 Спасибо!:)

----------


## ВОЛОДЯ

ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ГДЕ МОЖНО ПОЧИТАТЬ КНИГИ ПО 1С ПРОГРАММИРОВАНИЮ И
ПРЯМЫЕ ССЫЛКИ ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ

----------


## solf

17.04.2009 Обновлен комплект (09q1004,GENERAL) Можете выложить? Буду премного благодарна ;) 


ВОЛОДЯ вот тут: http://www.infanata.org/ 
куча всяких книг, через поиск можно найти как по 7-ке, так и по 8-ке ;)

----------


## Kleister

*1С:Предприятие 7.7* Формы регламентированной отчетности *общие (GENERAL)*:
*1 квартал 2009:* 
*09q1004 от 16.04.2009*
09q1003 от 07.04.2009 
09q1002 от 23.03.2009 
09q1001 от 16.01.2009
*4 квартал 2008:* 
08q4003 от 17.02.2009

*1С:Предприятие 7.7* Формы регламентированной отчетности *для конфигурации УСН (USN)*:
*1 квартал 2009:* 
*09q1003 от 07.04.2009*
09q1002 от 23.03.2009
09q1001 от 16.01.2009
*4 квартал 2008:* 
08q4003 от 17.02.2009

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

----------


## Ant10

Возможно ли где-нибудь скачать обновление Трактиъ: Стандарт Плюс 4,5

----------


## v-anatolik-s

добрый день господа, может мне кто нибудь поможет.
у меня страшно виснет база "1с 7.7 бух типовая" вместе с этой базой весит весь комп, может висеть до 5 минут.
пробовал удалять файлы с расширением CDX , в конфигураторе запускал в Администрировании "тустирование и исправление ИП"
непомогло!
что еще можно попробовать?
можноли все данные со старой базы перенести в новую?

----------


## Ant10

> добрый день господа, может мне кто нибудь поможет.
> у меня страшно виснет база "1с 7.7 бух типовая" вместе с этой базой весит весь комп, может висеть до 5 минут.
> пробовал удалять файлы с расширением CDX , в конфигураторе запускал в Администрировании "тустирование и исправление ИП"
> непомогло!
> что еще можно попробовать?
> можноли все данные со старой базы перенести в новую?


1. Попробуй поставить платформу *SQL 027*.
Взять можно здесь: http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

2.Все данные перенести можно. Нужно две обработки:
*Import77.ert* и *Export77.ert* (выгрузка и загрузка)
Здесь: http://www.1c-pro.ru/index.php?showtopic=16522
p\s Базы должны быть идентичны (напр.7.70.506 - обе!!)

----------


## v-anatolik-s

> *Import77.ert* и *Export77.ert* (выгрузка и загрузка)


так SQL не помогла, а вот как пользоваться этим я непонимая.
куда их нужно перемистить или открыть с помощью чего?

----------


## Ant10

> так SQL не помогла, а вот как пользоваться этим я непонимая.
> куда их нужно перемистить или открыть с помощью чего?


Создаешь папку напр."Обмен", кидаешь в нее оба файла.
Обновляешь базу(ы), чтобы были одинаковыми.
Запускаешь старую базу, через меню-файл-открыть, открываешь
файл *Export77.ert*(Выгрузка данных в текстовый файл), указываешь
путь и название файла; далее внимательно смотришь обработку и ставишь, где нужно "галки"->Выгрузить.
Запускаешь новую (пустую) базу, также файл-открыть, открываешь др.файл *Import77.ert*(Загрузка данных из текстового файла) и загружаешь выгруженный файл.
p\s могут не перенестись сведения об организации - константы(раз-на раз)
Удачи :)

----------


## Алена

> добрый день господа, может мне кто нибудь поможет.
> у меня страшно виснет база "1с 7.7 бух типовая" вместе с этой базой весит весь комп, может висеть до 5 минут.
> пробовал удалять файлы с расширением CDX , в конфигураторе запускал в Администрировании "тустирование и исправление ИП"
> непомогло!
> что еще можно попробовать?
> можноли все данные со старой базы перенести в новую?


у меня такое предложение: 
1. сделать копию ИБ
2. при запуске 1С прописать путь к ней, логически удалить все документы, т.е. почистить базу утилитой UTILS.ERT (физически файлы не удаляться, тем самым можно будет перенести необходимые файлы, например справочники констант и т.д.)
3. создать новую базу
4. из "почищенной базы" перенести необходимые файлы.
5. при запуске 1С не забыть добавить новую базу.
P.S.: хочется задать один вопрос: а системные требования удовлетворяют запросам операционной системы и прикладных программ?
Если заинтересует, как создать новую базу и почистить старую могу выложить и ссылки и утилиту UTILS.ERT

----------


## lex56lex

Конфа для швейного производства Континент:Швея 3.1

http://depositfiles.com/files/hs2jovnt4

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 40 секунд_
Конфа Конвертация данных 1.3

http://depositfiles.com/files/nqxs516hu

Общепит

http://depositfiles.com/files/w9khj73aa

Молокозавод

http://depositfiles.com/files/qy3qizusg

Пиломатериалы

http://depositfiles.com/files/kigmefygt

----------


## LeonFire

У кого есть обновление Бухгалтерия 7.7.506 (*базовая*) ?
А то все выкладывают типовые да проф версии, а базовую никто...

Выложите, плиз, у кого есть. Очень надо!

p.s.: и где его можно забирать? только с диска ИТС?

----------


## bagayy

А есть у кого нибудь штрих-М автоматизация склада, или модуль для ТИС Адресный склад?

----------


## ost_s

1С БУХ 7.7 (ОСНО) Релиз 506 от 09.04.2009г.
http://smsfiles.ru/f/402b0bbdcaf3b4d...04.09.rar.html

1С БУХ 7.7 Релиз 7.70.162 от 10.04.2009_Упрощенная система налогообложения
http://smsfiles.ru/f/8a453d30deeb519...PDATE.rar.html

Отчетность 1С БУХ 7.7 (1 кв.2009г.) 09q1004  от 16.04.2009
http://smsfiles.ru/f/39cff9406a025f0....2009.zip.html

----------


## Чукотец

> *1С:Предприятие 7.7* Формы 
> *09q1003 от 07.04.2009*
> http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ


Либо туплю, либо так и есть - в архиве нет USN.exe :confused:. Все есть, а его нет. Вес 10 273 739.

----------


## johnsm123

> Либо туплю, либо так и есть - в архиве нет USN.exe :confused:. Все есть, а его нет. Вес 10 273 739.


посмотри у меня в подписи или в первом посте, там есть ссылка на то что тебе надо

----------


## Kleister

> Либо туплю, либо так и есть - в архиве нет USN.exe :confused:. Все есть, а его нет. Вес 10 273 739.


Истинно тупишь :) Сдачу налоговой декларации по УСН поквартально отменили. 
Сдается декларация 1 раз в конце года. Жди USN.exe в отчетности за 4 кв. 2009.

_Добавлено через 27 минут 50 секунд_
*"Торговля + Склад"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 9.2 
*7.70.957 от 17.04.2009 г.*
7.70.956 от 24.03.2009 г.
7.70.955 от 28.02.2009 г.
7.70.954 от 22.07.2008 г.

*"Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5 
*7.70.489 от 17.04.2009 г.*
7.70.488 от 24.03.2009 г.
7.70.487 от 28.02.2009 г.
7.70.486 от 10.31.2008 г.
7.70.485 от 22.09.2008 г.
7.70.484 от 24.06.2008 г.

*"Производство+услуги+бухга  терия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 2.8
*7.70.309 от 20.04.2009 г.*
7.70.308 от 26.01.2009 г.
7.70.306 от 02.06.2008 г.

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

----------


## Sammy77

У кого есть обновление Камин Зарплата 1.2.041, оч. надо.

----------


## Алена

> У кого есть обновление Бухгалтерия 7.7.506 (*базовая*) ?
> А то все выкладывают типовые да проф версии, а базовую никто...
> 
> Выложите, плиз, у кого есть. Очень надо!
> 
> p.s.: и где его можно забирать? только с диска ИТС?


Пожалуйста,
http://letitbit.net/download/390cc41...70506.rar.html

_Добавлено через 20 минут 8 секунд_



> у меня такое предложение: 
> 1. сделать копию ИБ
> 2. при запуске 1С прописать путь к ней, логически удалить все документы, т.е. почистить базу утилитой UTILS.ERT (физически файлы не удаляться, тем самым можно будет перенести необходимые файлы, например справочники констант и т.д.)
> 3. создать новую базу
> 4. из "почищенной базы" перенести необходимые файлы.
> 5. при запуске 1С не забыть добавить новую базу.
> P.S.: хочется задать один вопрос: а системные требования удовлетворяют запросам операционной системы и прикладных программ?
> Если заинтересует, как создать новую базу и почистить старую могу выложить и ссылки и утилиту UTILS.ERT


еще забыла сказать, если хотите сохранить все регламентированные отчеты, календари и т.д., перенесите из "почищенной" базы все папки 
   ExtForms, ExtDb, UsrDef, SYSLOG, NEW_STRU 


Утилита для чистки базы
http://letitbit.net/download/0bad444...S.ERT.rar.html

----------


## yermakov_d

"Бухгалтерия 7.7.056"  релиз от 09.04.2009 Полный инсталл
23 Мб
скачать
Обновление
скачать

----------


## klenof

Люди нужно обновление на УСН сетевую... у кого есть поделитесь ПЛЗ...

----------


## johnsm123

> Люди нужно обновление на УСН сетевую... у кого есть поделитесь ПЛЗ...


в первои посте или у меня в подписи, там все сетевое

----------


## ahmad_il

Доброго времени суток..
21.04.2009 вышел 632й релиз 1С бухгалтерии для бюджета.. Нет ли где ссылочки?

----------


## demondsh

> Доброго времени суток..
> 21.04.2009 вышел 632й релиз 1С бухгалтерии для бюджета.. Нет ли где ссылочки?


Вот пожалуйста, качайте!!! 
http://depositfiles.com/files/gkxy090k1

----------


## klenof

> в первои посте или у меня в подписи, там все сетевое


А ссылочку поконкретней...:D

----------


## Алена

> "Бухгалтерия 7.7.056"  релиз от 09.04.2009 Полный инсталл
> 23 Мб
> скачать
> Обновление
> скачать


У меня такой вопрос, если обновление универсальное и передается базовым, то почему при обновлении базовой версии выдает сообщение "...является специализированным..." и обновляет до проф?

----------


## Monstr22

Извините, а у кого нить есть платформа 7.7 обычная такая как на установочном диске, с одним компонентом бухгалтерский учет (а то диски лицензионные потерялись еще до меня и все стоит ломанное, нужно легализоваться однако:)) пожалуйста

----------


## kalas

> Извините, а у кого нить есть платформа 7.7 обычная такая как на установочном диске, с одним компонентом бухгалтерский учет (а то диски лицензионные потерялись еще до меня и все стоит ломанное, нужно легализоваться однако:)) пожалуйста


какая именно?

----------


## Monstr22

> У меня такой вопрос, если обновление универсальное и передается базовым, то почему при обновлении базовой версии выдает сообщение "...является специализированным..." и обновляет до проф?


есть разница если базовая  лицензионная,( т. к. Базовая стоит где-то 3000, ПРОФ дороже, то многие мелкие фирмы покупают базовую, у базовой нет возможности конфигурирования).то если обновить на ПРОФ она соответственно будет уже не лицензионная и для проверяющих есть работа:)
вот базовая: 
http://depositfiles.com/files/foiipq6ca

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 46 секунд_



> какая именно?


платформа 7.7 027 или 025, именно платформа не конфигурация и именно с одной компонентой бухгалтерский учет, и чтоб от ключа зависела и без него не работала, в общем как на установочном диске:)

насчет сетевая или локальная не знаю:(., могу сказать что имеется всего один ключ

----------


## kalas

> платформа 7.7 027 или 025, именно платформа не конфигурация


угу 027 или 025, сетевая или локальная?
з.ы. просто не хочется грузить много...

----------


## Monstr22

> угу 027 или 025, сетевая или локальная?
> з.ы. просто не хочется грузить много...


насчет сетевая или локальная не знаю., могу сказать что имеется всего один ключ на одном рабочем месте, наверно локальная.


белый, а они как то различаются по цветам?

----------


## kalas

> насчет сетевая или локальная не знаю., могу сказать что имеется всего один ключ на одном рабочем месте, наверно локальная.


а цвет ключа какой? (025 скину позже)
http://letitbit.net/download/354295f7a2/r27.rar.html 


_Добавлено через 1 час 52 минуты 3 секунды_



> а цвет ключа какой? (025 скину позже)
> http://letitbit.net/download/354295f7a2/r27.rar.html


025 локальная
http://letitbit.net/download/5893350...77___.rar.html

025 сетевая
http://letitbit.net/download/cc2458a...7____.rar.html

----------


## ArPlus

Белый локалка. Красный сеть.

----------


## sergoural

Добрый день! Очень нужна помощь. Может кто-то обладает конфигурацией Астор: Общепит 2.0 проф. Уж очень нужна. Эта конфигурация разработана фирмой Астор для платформы 7.7 оперативный учет. Не путать с Рарус. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## stamina

У нас 1С:Предприятие 7.7 комплексная.
Надо отчетность "Налог, уплачиваемый по УСН", раньше скачивал отчетности, там это было, а теперь скачал кучу разных отчетностей и обновлений, но нигде этой формы нет.

----------


## Уставший

Нужен 957 релиз ТиС. Кто выложит?

----------


## madmax74

Отчетность "Налог, уплачиваемый по УСН" с 01.01.09 сдается только раз в год. Но для расчетов можно использовать прошлогодний например за 4 квартал.

----------


## Ant10

> Нужен 957 релиз ТиС. Кто выложит?


*Держи:* http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ/

----------


## Esma

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста помогите найти 1С-Рарус: Магазин парфюмерии и косметики 2.5 очень срочно надо...

----------


## Dionis74

Доброго времени суток!
У кого то есть Итилиум? ошень нужно, заранее сенкс

----------


## Aagrn

Добрый день!
А есть у кого-нить Бухгалтерия 7.7 для Бюджетных учреждений?

----------


## yermakov_d

1С 7.7 0632 - бухгалтерия бюджентого предприятия
скачать

----------


## Aagrn

_Добавлено через 47 минут 11 секунд_
Файл скачал. А пароль на архив какойИИ

----------


## chelovek

Привет! Разыскивается РЕЦЕПТУРНИК от Агентства Капитан по Семерку.

----------


## ТаняМ

Добрый вечер, очень нужно обновление бюджет 614 и 615, выложте пожалуйста!!

----------


## hainik2

вечер добрый! прошу помощи, обновилась программа с 484 на 504 все нормально, но потом при перестала проводить документы по рознице, и выдает ошибку 
Операция.Кредит.Номенклату  ра = Товар;
{Документ.ОтчетСмены.Модул   Документа(186)}: Для счета 42 вид субконто Номенклатура неопредена
и еще вопрос как изменить план счетов

Заранее благодарю

----------


## Vitalya

Нужна конфигурация 1С-Рарус: Магазин 1.0 Украинская версия, или 1С-Рарус: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи. Помогите. komfort_ua@ukr.net ICQ 380631258

----------


## S_GRAY

> вечер добрый! прошу помощи, обновилась программа с 484 на 504 все нормально, но потом при перестала проводить документы по рознице, и выдает ошибку 
> Операция.Кредит.Номенклату  ра = Товар;
> {Документ.ОтчетСмены.Модул   Документа(186)}: Для счета 42 вид субконто Номенклатура неопредена
> и еще вопрос как изменить план счетов
> 
> Заранее благодарю


Судя по сообщению, обновление прошло не совсем гладко, либо намеренно не обновлялся документ ПродажаВРозницу. Счет 42 (торговая наценка) уже давно не используется при проведении документов, но есть бухи, которые жить без этого счета не могут, и просят переписать модуль документа, задействовав 42 счет. Похоже у вас такая ситуация. Если нет, то кто мешает обновиться до 506 версии.

----------


## hainik2

> Судя по сообщению, обновление прошло не совсем гладко, либо намеренно не обновлялся документ ПродажаВРозницу. Счет 42 (торговая наценка) уже давно не используется при проведении документов, но есть бухи, которые жить без этого счета не могут, и просят переписать модуль документа, задействовав 42 счет. Похоже у вас такая ситуация. Если нет, то кто мешает обновиться до 506 версии.


а именно тот бух который может жить без 42 счета , но прога была написанна програмистом и она уже работает , если поможете напишу в личку и могу эту переделанную 484 сбросить чтобы было понятнее..

----------


## hainik2

и если вы знаете как этот модуль написать то подскажите
Ну очень нужно

----------


## densss

Очень нужая конфигурация для аптек 8.1 (например Рарус: Управление аптекой), буду КРАЙНЕ благодарен.

----------


## IKAR`

Привет всем! Подскажите пожалуйста, может есть у кого конфигурация: "Платное обучение в высших учебных заведениях". Конфиг написан на 7ке. Долго искал в нете подобный конфиг и нашел его тут Если кто либо им располагает, выложите пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alex_phantom

Очень испытываю потребность в 8.1
(«1С:Предприятие 8. *Управление проектной организацией*»)
Уж очень нужно сравнить с УСО по функционалу ведения проектов.

*Заранее спасибо!*
alex_phamtom@mail.ru

----------


## alex_phantom

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 8 секунд_
Ах да, чуть не забыл
очень нужен *vusbbus х64*
Измучился уже в поисках, а те, что попались не работают.

----------


## S_GRAY

> а именно тот бух который может жить без 42 счета , но прога была написанна програмистом и она уже работает , если поможете напишу в личку и могу эту переделанную 484 сбросить чтобы было понятнее..


Так и поступим. Сбросьте архив конф 484 по адресу lsm@sibmail.ru, посмотрю. А по идее в таких ситуациях, программист должен был составить бумагу со списком изменений, иначе дальнейшие обновления конфигурации будут весьма проблематичны, вплоть до потери информации.

----------


## Марика

Люди добрые помогите!!!!!!!!! Выгружаю на работе базу и загружаю дома, а мне выдают "Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от систеиного!" Если загружая более старую базу, то выдает "Ошибка CRC" Что делать? Люди помогитеее....

----------


## 160562

Нужен релиз 7.70.478 для бухгалтерии (не комплексная). Может у кого есть?

----------


## Mcagent

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ссылкой на обновление
1С:7.7 "УСН" релиз: 7.70.162

----------


## yermakov_d

Обновление "упрощенки" 7.70.162
7.70.162 UPD

----------


## johnsm123

> Пожалуйста, поделитесь ссылкой на обновление
> 1С:7.7 "УСН" релиз: 7.70.162


у меня в подписи или в первом посте смотри

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 14 секунд_



> Люди добрые помогите!!!!!!!!! Выгружаю на работе базу и загружаю дома, а мне выдают "Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от систеиного!" Если загружая более старую базу, то выдает "Ошибка CRC" Что делать? Люди помогитеее....


в конфигураторе, в администрирование смотри такое как кодовая страница ИБ, ставь на системную и будет счастье

_Добавлено через 58 секунд_



> Люди добрые помогите!!!!!!!!! Выгружаю на работе базу и загружаю дома, а мне выдают "Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от систеиного!" Если загружая более старую базу, то выдает "Ошибка CRC" Что делать? Люди помогитеее....


в конфигураторе, в администрирование смотри такое как кодовая страница ИБ, ставь на системную и будет счастье

----------


## israil2000

Если есть возможность скиньте пожалуйста обновления на Камин Зарплата 2 проф

----------


## Незнайка

> Люди добрые помогите!!!!!!!!! Выгружаю на работе базу и загружаю дома, а мне выдают "Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от систеиного!" Если загружая более старую базу, то выдает "Ошибка CRC" Что делать? Люди помогитеее....


Если с Висты на ХР тогда так: 

Заходишь в конфигуратор -> Меню Администрирование -> Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ... -> выбрать: 1251 - Русский, белар., бол...

Если с ХР на Висты тогда так: 

Заходишь в конфигуратор -> Меню Администрирование -> Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ... -> выбрать: +Текущая... (обычно самая последняя)

----------


## S_GRAY

> Так и поступим. Сбросьте архив конф 484 по адресу lsm@sibmail.ru, посмотрю. А по идее в таких ситуациях, программист должен был составить бумагу со списком изменений, иначе дальнейшие обновления конфигурации будут весьма проблематичны, вплоть до потери информации.


Посмотрел вашу конфигурацию. Обнаружил, что был написан ряд новых документов, как то: АктСписания, Переоценка, ПоступлениеРозничногоТова  ра, ВозвратРозницы, ПередачаВРозницу,Списание  аценки, ОтчетСмены, ПеремещениеТоваровВрозниц  е, т.е розница у вас обрабатывается нестандартно (с использ. 42 счета). Это все нормально и при обновлениях данные документы затрагиваться не будут, т. к. их просто нет в стандартной конфигурации. Но был изменен план счетов, а именно изменена аналитика 42 счета. После обновления вам нужно сделать следующее: войти в конфигуратор, кнопкой панели инструментов Редактировать конфигурацию (крайняя слева) открыть конфигурацию, открыть план счетов Основной, найти 42 счет, переместить указатель на колонку Субконто1 (там у вас будет МестаХранения) и двойным щелчком мыши вызвать справочник субконто выбрать Номенклатура. Затем переместиться на колонку Субконто2 и выбрать аналогичным образом МестаХранения, сохранить конфигурацию. Все должно работать, если хватило ума не вмешиваться в Глобальный модуль.

----------


## turbo286

Обновление 1с бухгалтерия. Некоторые говорят типо гдето в интернете все эти обновления неправильные, ещё не то найдёте. Сам сьездил, взял так сказать "правильные" обновления.

Типовая 506 релиз: http://rapidshare.com/files/22699165...70506.rar.html
Регламентированные отчёты 09q1004 от 16.04.2009:
http://rapidshare.com/files/22699807...42009.rar.html

УСН 162 релиз:
http://rapidshare.com/files/22700239...70162.rar.html
Регламентированные отчёты 09q1003 от 07.04.2009: http://rapidshare.com/files/22700722...42009.rar.html

Кому не лень, позакидывайте ссылочку на эту страницу этого форума на другие форумы.

----------


## Kleister

Платформа *1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027* все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.

*"Бухгалтерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5
*7.70.506 от 09.04.2009 г.*
7.70.505 от 24.03.2009 г.
7.70.504 от 26.01.2008 г.
7.70.503 от 19.12.2008 г.
7.70.502 от 26.08.2008 г. 

*"Торговля + Склад"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 9.2 
*7.70.957 от 17.04.2009 г.*
7.70.956 от 24.03.2009 г.
7.70.955 от 28.02.2009 г.
7.70.954 от 22.07.2008 г.

*"Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5 
*7.70.489 от 17.04.2009 г.*
7.70.488 от 24.03.2009 г.
7.70.487 от 28.02.2009 г.
7.70.486 от 10.31.2008 г.
7.70.485 от 22.09.2008 г.
7.70.484 от 24.06.2008 г.

*"Производство+услуги+бухга  терия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 2.8
*7.70.309 от 20.04.2009 г.*
7.70.308 от 26.01.2009 г.
7.70.306 от 02.06.2008 г.

*"Зарплата+Кадры"* типовая конфигурация.
*7.70.287 от 09.04.2009 г.*
7.70.286 от 06.03.2009 г.
7.70.285 от 09.10.2008 г.
7.70.284 от 16.09.2008 г.

*"Упрощенная система налогообложения"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 1.3
*7.70.162 от 10.04.2009 г.* 
7.70.161 от 27.03.2009 г.
7.70.160 от 02.02.2009 г.
7.70.159 от 19.12.2008 г.
7.70.158 от 09.10.2008 г.
7.70.157 от 29.02.2008 г.

1С:Предприятие 7.7 *Формы регламентированной отчетности общие (GENERAL)*:
*1 квартал 2009:* 
*09q1003 от 16.04.2009*
	09q1003 от 07.04.2009
	09q1002 от 23.03.2009 
	09q1001 от 16.01.2009
*4 квартал 2008:* 
	08q4003 от 17.02.2009

1С:Предприятие 7.7. *Формы регламентированной отчетности для конфигурации УСН (USN)*:
*1 квартал 2009:* 
*09q1003 от 07.04.2009*
	09q1002 от 23.03.2009
	09q1001 от 16.01.2009
*4 квартал 2008:* 
	08q4003 от 17.02.2009

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

Все конфигурации по ссылке "правильные": официальные релизы конфигураций полученные по линии тех. поддержки для франчайзи 1С.

----------


## ArtDurtuli

помогите мне очень надо 1с Бух 7.7 переработка давальческого сырья или зерна

----------


## dimka_74

а можно попробовать для начала отключить антивирус...

----------


## salo

ЛЮДИ ДОБРЫЕ, очень нужен 1с рарус магазин бытовой техники и средств связи!!! Помогите! Можно на почту salonlider@mail.ru

----------


## Марика

Сообщение от Марика  
Люди добрые помогите!!!!!!!!! Выгружаю на работе базу и загружаю дома, а мне выдают "Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от систеиного!" Если загружая более старую базу, то выдает "Ошибка CRC" Что делать? Люди помогитеее.... 

Если с Висты на ХР тогда так: 

Заходишь в конфигуратор -> Меню Администрирование -> Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ... -> выбрать: 1251 - Русский, белар., бол...

Если с ХР на Висты тогда так: 

Заходишь в конфигуратор -> Меню Администрирование -> Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ... -> выбрать: +Текущая... (обычно самая последняя) 

На Висту получилось, а на ХР нет. Выдает "ошибка CRC"

----------


## chelovek

У кого есть Рецептурник от Агентства Капитан любой для ознакомления.

----------


## rom_25

Привет добрые люди. Задам глупый вопрос. Как в 1с 7.7 установить на накладную долг контрагента.ИИ

----------


## SenatorGreg

Подскажите у кого нибудь есть конфигурации "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН" и "С/х предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры".
За ранее спасибо.

_Добавлено через 2 часа 47 минут 57 секунд_
День добрый.

Кто подскажет как решить такую проблему.
1С релиз 457 пытаюсь обновить на 506, выдает сообщение о частичной потере данных, после чего выдает сообщение "Количество субконто счета %s превышает максимально возможное! 70.1" потом "Реорганизация данных не выполнена" и объединение прекращается.
Еще проблема с оборотно-сальдовой ведомостью по счету. При выборе РАСЧЕТА С ПОСТУПЛЕНИЯМИ В РУБЛЯХ при свернутых договорах итоговая сумма дебета отличается от развернутого (почемуто не считает договора), а по журналу все идет нормально.

----------


## alex_phantom

Кто подскажет как решить такую проблему.
1С релиз 457 пытаюсь обновить на 506, выдает сообщение о частичной потере данных

ТАМ БЫЛ ПРОМЕЖУТОЧНЫЙ РЕЛИЗ, НОМЕР НЕ ПОМНЮ !

----------


## SenatorGreg

Мне очень нужен этот релиз, хотя бы номер узнать.
А в зарплате и кадры тоже был промежуточный?

_Добавлено через 11 минут 27 секунд_
Мне очень нужен этот релиз, хотя бы номер узнать.
А в зарплате и кадры тоже был промежуточный?

----------


## alex_phantom

> Мне очень нужен этот релиз, хотя бы номер узнать.
> А в зарплате и кадры тоже был промежуточный?


Легче позвонить любому франчайзи и спросить или на сайте 1С искать.
Я даже примерно сказать не могу, потому как последовательно накатываю по мере поступления.

----------


## alex_phantom

> Мне очень нужен этот релиз, хотя бы номер узнать.
> А в зарплате и кадры тоже был промежуточный?


Легче позвонить любому франчайзи и спросить или на сайте 1С искать.
Я даже примерно сказать не могу, потому как последовательно накатываю по мере поступления.

----------


## SenatorGreg

А может быть из-за того, что предприятие с/х и ЕСХН, конфигуратор уже ковыряли до меня.

----------


## alex_phantom

> А может быть из-за того, что предприятие с/х и ЕСХН, конфигуратор уже ковыряли до меня.


Это тоже вариант, тогда сравни свой релиз с эталоном на предмет субконто и счетов.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 28 секунд_



> 1С релиз 457 пытаюсь обновить на 506


Посмотри в 506 описание обновления, если нужен промежуточный, то будет там указан его номер.

----------


## SenatorGreg

В описании ничего не сказано про промежуточный релиз. У меня самая проблема это со счетами, не подскажешь как это исправить

----------


## alex_phantom

> В описании ничего не сказано про промежуточный релиз. У меня самая проблема это со счетами, не подскажешь как это исправить


Присылай оба MD, только переименуй по номеру релиза.
alex_phantom@mail.ru

----------


## SenatorGreg

Сейчас отправлю. У меня потом еще один вопросик будет по Зарплата и кадры;)

----------


## Martabukh

Привет

Не могу скачать ети конфигурации - а так нужно.

marta_kulyk@mail.ru

Набор конфигураций для аптек:
1. Конфигурация: Аптека для Украины Конфигурация: Аптека для Украины (Ожидается перезаливка)
2. Конфигурация: eFarma
3. Аналит-аптека 4.0 для конфигурации "Торговля и склад"
4. Конфигурация "Фармацевт"

----------


## densss

еФарма: http://letitbit.net/download/a538b14...1.2.4.rar.html
Если есть кого-нить 1С-Рарус: Управление аптекой для 8-ки, поделитесь, плиз.

----------


## Марика

Подскажите пожалуста. Что такое "Ошибка CRC" (выдает при загрузки базы)

----------


## filosoff31

Помогите пожалуйста ломал ли ктонить 1С Предприятие 8.1 на 64 bit Винде Vista И?

----------


## Vitalya

Как отучить от ключа 1С-Рарус: Магазин ред.2.16. Помогите. Или может есть кто-бы мог поделиться. Очень нужно?

----------


## Romcheg

Есть у кого конфига Атлант Охрана 8, очень нужно !!!!! Help !!!!!!

----------


## podebonis

выложите пожалуйста предыдущие релизы отчетности по кварталам начиная с 2005 год если не сложно

----------


## tanuhasaha

Народ! Помогите! Очень нужно: Управление хлебозаводом

----------


## Igor1980

Помогите, нужна конфа для ювелирного производства, ПОМОГИТЕ.

----------


## Milena

Господа, интересует такой вопрос.В 7 пользуемся загрузкой инфы через dbf файлы. Намереваемся переходить на 8. Возможен ли подобный обмен в ней? (прошу прощения, если  вопрос не в нужной теме - ничего похожего не нашла).

----------


## johnsm123

> Господа, интересует такой вопрос.В 7 пользуемся загрузкой инфы через dbf файлы. Намереваемся переходить на 8. Возможен ли подобный обмен в ней? (прошу прощения, если  вопрос не в нужной теме - ничего похожего не нашла).


да возможно

_Добавлено через 24 часа 21 минуту 30 секунд_
Общепит 6.0 версия проф http://depositfiles.com/files/khla30s0d с лекарством

----------


## ost_s

*1СПредприятие 7.7 Конфигурация КОМПЛЕКСНАЯ_Бухгалтерия+То  рговля+Склад+Зарплата+Кадр  - релиз 489 от 17.04.2009*
http://smsfiles.ru/f/f00592d47172ce6...90417.rar.html

*1СПредприятие 7.7. Конфигурация Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия - Релиз 7.70.309  от 20.04.2009*
http://smsfiles.ru/f/9a8ce39b4eda9f8...90420.rar.html

*1СПредприятие 7.7. Зарплата+Кадры Релиз 7.70.287 от 09.04.2009*
http://smsfiles.ru/f/7dfd9840f5f97d2...90409.rar.html

*Предприниматель, Релиз 7.70.154 от 14.04.2009г. Полная установка. ~14 mb* 
http://smsfiles.ru/f/ed31aaab12e256c...42009.rar.html

----------


## Romcheg

добрый день, у кого нибудь есть конфигурация Атлант Охрана 8 И

----------


## hainik2

День добрый, подскажите, где можно найти руководство пользователя на 1с 7.7. версия 7.70.484. Ну очень нужно. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Kleister

*"Зарплата+Кадры"* типовая конфигурация. 
*7.70.288* от 08.05.2009 г. *(NEW!!!)* 
7.70.287 от 09.04.2009 г. 
7.70.286 от 06.03.2009 г. 
7.70.285 от 09.10.2008 г. 
7.70.284 от 16.09.2008 г. 

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

----------


## awgustin

Ищу ВДГБ: Учет ГСМ и транспорта в бюджетных учреждениях

----------


## andros1976

ищу новенькие Регламентированные отчеты для СХ от Кварц

----------


## twen

*1C Предприятие 7.7 
конфигурация Зарплата и кадры последний релиз*
1. полная установка   
http://letitbit.net/download/894e428...70288.ZIP.html 
2. обновление конфигурации
http://letitbit.net/download/71ec523...pdate.exe.html
Новое в релизе:
1.В соответствии с Федеральным законом от 28.04.2009 № 76-ФЗ "О внесении изменений в Федеральный закон "О федеральном бюджете на 2009 год и на плановый период 2010 и 2011 годов" обновлены используемые с 1 января 2009 года размеры пособий на детей.

----------


## ost_s

*1СПредприятие 7.7. Зарплата+Кадры Релиз 7.70.288 от 08.05.2009 - ПОЛНАЯ УСТАНОВКА
*
http://smsfiles.ru/f/d15d66d71079e39...iK288.rar.html

----------


## Незнайка

В чем разница между AccountingKyBase, AccountingKy и Accounting? Мне нужна 1с Бухгалтерия 8.1. Не знаю, что скачивать?

И еще как называется архив конфигурации 1с8 Упрощенка?
Нужно срочно!!! Плиз!!!
Заранее БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!

----------


## Romcheg

кого нибудь есть конфигурация Атлант Охрана  И

----------


## Ymorozoff

Доброго времени суток всем! 
Просьба поделиться обновлением для конфигурации Континент:Страхование. А то при переезде потерялись бумажки, а без них официально обновлять не дают... Спасибо.

----------


## ArtDurtuli

Элеватор конфигурация очень надо для 7.7

----------


## Хаос

> Доброго времени суток всем! 
> Просьба поделиться обновлением для конфигурации Континент:Страхование. А то при переезде потерялись бумажки, а без них официально обновлять не дают... Спасибо.


а восстановить ее проблема что ли?:)

----------


## gdemon

Помогите найти конфигурацию "IT-account", полную версию.
Спасибо.

----------


## lex56lex

> Доброго времени суток всем! 
> Просьба поделиться обновлением для конфигурации Континент:Страхование. А то при переезде потерялись бумажки, а без них официально обновлять не дают... Спасибо.



Континент:Страхование 5456

http://depositfiles.com/files/yejvr2er1

----------


## hainik2

Помогите у кого есть 1с предприятие 7.7  последняя версия  зарплата для сельхозпредприятий по ЕСХН. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## johnsm123

> Помогите у кого есть 1с предприятие 7.7  последняя версия  зарплата для сельхозпредприятий по ЕСХН. Заранее благодарю.


у меня есть, счас выложу

----------


## Kleister

*"Торговля + Склад"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 9.2 
*7.70.958 [update ~5'588 Kb] от 18.05.2009 г.* _new!_
*7.70.958 [setup ~8'264 Kb] от 18.05.2009 г.* _new!_
7.70.957 [setup ~8'240 Kb] от 17.04.2009 г.
7.70.956 [setup ~8'414 Kb] от 24.03.2009 г.
7.70.955 [setup ~8'395 Kb] от 28.02.2009 г.
7.70.954 [setup ~8'420 Kb] от 22.07.2008 г.

*"Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5 
*7.70.490 [update ~9'438 Kb] от 18.05.2009 г.* _new!_
*7.70.490 [setup ~29'705 Kb] от 18.05.2009 г.* _new!_
7.70.489 [setup ~29'686 Kb] от 17.04.2009 г.
7.70.488 [setup ~30'438 Kb] от 24.03.2009 г.
7.70.487 [setup ~30'435 Kb] от 28.02.2009 г.
7.70.486 [setup ~29'783 Kb] от 10.31.2008 г.
7.70.485 [setup ~29'827 Kb] от 22.09.2008 г.
7.70.484 [setup ~29'068 Kb] от 24.06.2008 г.

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

----------


## lex56lex

> Помогите у кого есть 1с предприятие 7.7  последняя версия  зарплата для сельхозпредприятий по ЕСХН. Заранее благодарю.


1С:Предприятие 7.7
Конфигурация "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры" 
релиз 7.70.222. На счет ЕСХН незнаю.

http://depositfiles.com/files/2xha9l99s

----------


## andros1976

Помогите у кого есть 1с предприятие 7.7  последняя версия для сельхозпредприятий  или квартальные отчеты 1 квартал разработки Кварц

----------


## bos805

Вопросб есть ли конфигурация Ломбард и если есть, кто поделится?

----------


## Димон Потап

Помогите кто может нужна конфигурация 1С:Лесозавод 7.7

----------


## Kleister

*1С:Предприятие 7.7* Формы регламентированной отчетности *общие (GENERAL)*:
*1 квартал 2009:* 
*09q1005 от 18.05.2009* _new!_
09q1004 от 16.04.2009
09q1003 от 07.04.2009 
09q1002 от 23.03.2009 
09q1001 от 16.01.2009
*4 квартал 2008:* 
08q4003 от 17.02.2009

*1С:Предприятие 7.7* Формы регламентированной отчетности *для конфигурации УСН (USN)*:
*1 квартал 2009:* 
*09q1004 от 18.05.2009* _new!_
09q1003 от 07.04.2009
09q1002 от 23.03.2009
09q1001 от 16.01.2009
*4 квартал 2008:* 
08q4003 от 17.02.2009

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ

----------


## pinker

У кого есть Эксперт: Источники финансирования послений скиньте плиззз!!!

----------


## twen

Обновлен комплект (09q1002) 
форм регламентированной отчетности за *I квартал 2009 года* 
от 22 05 2009 года
В комплекте обновлены машиночитаемые бланки бухгалтерской отчетности
Бюджетная
http://letitbit.net/download/69f1f36...udget.zip.html
Общая
http://letitbit.net/download/3dca5cf...neral.zip.html
УСН
http://letitbit.net/download/1ab92ca...8/USN.ZIP.html
ПБОБЛ
http://letitbit.net/download/4ec083d...PBOUL.ZIP.html

----------


## demondsh

> ПБОБЛ
> http://letitbit.net/download/4ec083d...PBOUL.ZIP.html*


гы-гы-гы ПБОБЛ

----------


## Ю-СОФТ

Кто может помочь, так для интересу у кого есть 1С:Бухгалтерия версия ПРОФ 6.0 для Windows, хоть взглянуть на это творение)

----------


## mashnet

Подскажите пожалуйста! Мне нужно обновить релиз 156! можно обновить сразу последним 162? или по очереди 157, 158 и т.д. до 162! И вопрос по поводу отчетности УСН! Там 4 редакции отчетности! мне нужно взять последнюю или объединить все 4? Заранее благодарю за ответ!

----------


## Хаос

> Подскажите пожалуйста! Мне нужно обновить релиз 156! можно обновить сразу последним 162? или по очереди 157, 158 и т.д. до 162! И вопрос по поводу отчетности УСН! Там 4 редакции отчетности! мне нужно взять последнюю или объединить все 4? Заранее благодарю за ответ!


Релиз и отчетность сразу последнюю можно ставить.

----------


## Elena_gp

Помогите, пожалуйста. Очень нужен последний релиз по 1С КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ. Дайте ссылку или скиньте на elena_gp@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## johnsm123

> Помогите, пожалуйста. Очень нужен последний релиз по 1С КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ. Дайте ссылку или скиньте на elena_gp@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо.


уважаемая Елена, где то на форуме я уже выкладывал, попробуйте использовать поиск

----------


## lex56lex

> Помогите, пожалуйста. Очень нужен последний релиз по 1С КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ. Дайте ссылку или скиньте на elena_gp@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо.


КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ.
Релиз 2.0.051 от 07.04.2009

http://depositfiles.com/files/8ohhtxhg2

----------


## Ксения_1985

Помогите пожалуйста, как скачать обновления для регламентированной отчетности? Я прохожу по  сссылке, а там все на английском.Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Dr.Death

1С: Аналит Стоматология, релиз 7.70.203
Не ломаная. Помогите кто чем может ее сломать.

http://depositfiles.com/files/i39f0468w

----------


## lex56lex

> Помогите пожалуйста, как скачать обновления для регламентированной отчетности? Я прохожу по  сссылке, а там все на английском.Заранее спасибо.


Отчетность за 1 квартал 2009г.

http://depositfiles.com/files/irrvls7nz

----------


## rumtab

1C:Предприятие 7.7
Конфигурация Зарплата+Кадры 
Релиз 7.70.288 от 08.05.2009

Base
http://letitbit.net/download/17f7fc1...06_09.rar.html

Basic
http://letitbit.net/download/0575a2b...06_09.rar.html

_Добавлено через 9 минут 59 секунд_



> Помогите пожалуйста, как скачать обновления для регламентированной отчетности? Я прохожу по  сссылке, а там все на английском.Заранее спасибо.


Заходим 
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10052

выбираем квартал, качем, если есть вопросы, пиши в личку, помогу установить.

----------


## obmal

Всем привет! Помогите пожалуйста ссылочкой чтоб скачать конфигурацию 
1С-Рарус:Автотранспорт 5.0 Профессиональная версия
1С-Рарус:Автохозяйство (финальную)
И ещё есть конфигурация по учёту Путевых листов и ГСМ
ЗА РАНЕЕ БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!

_Добавлено через 1 час 33 минуты 30 секунд_
Случайно нет ни у кого ссылочки:
Управление Автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси

----------


## siranush

Люди а мне нужна платформа 27 ломанная. Где скачать?:(

----------


## rumtab

> Люди а мне нужна платформа 27 ломанная. Где скачать?:(


http://letitbit.net/download/3633331...tup27.rar.html

----------


## fomin66

Люди добрые, есть у кого рабочая "автомагазин+автошины 3..." или эмулятор к ней. Прога есть,если кому надо могу выложить.Версия 3.11

----------


## vikipr

чем запустить инфокрафт:расчет квартплаты, пишет не обнкаружен ключ защиты

----------


## kyrs86

РАРУС:Магазин (ред. 1.22)Нашел кто-нибудь*? Все прерыла, но ни одной рабочей ссылки не нашла:confused:

----------


## wit2007

нужна инструкция по 1С-Рарус:Общепит, редакция 6. кто поможет!!!

----------


## CKC

Привет всем.
*ПРОШУ ПОМОЩИ!!!*
ИТС ПРОФ DVD: Технологическая поддержка - *"Справочник-рубрикатор взаимосвязи объектов конфигурации"* (Если есть у кого выложите, очень нужен срочно).

----------


## Program

*прошу помощи!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Очень нужно "*1С:ХроноГраф Тарификация для Бухгалтера ПРОФ*" - скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## zun-zun

> 1С 7.7 0632 - бухгалтерия бюджентого предприятия
> скачать


Подскажи пароль на архив.

----------


## andrew_perm

ищу комплексную 479

----------


## rmariao

Всем добрый день!
Подскажите где взять последнее обновление конфы Ипэшника и регламентированную отчетность за 4кв. 2008. Поискала по ссылкам, но что-то не могу найти самостоятельно:confused:

----------


## base_1c

> Всем добрый день!
> Подскажите где взять последнее обновление конфы Ипэшника и регламентированную отчетность за 4кв. 2008. Поискала по ссылкам, но что-то не могу найти самостоятельно:confused:


Отчетность
http://letitbit.net/download/3512029...4_GRP.rar.html

Предприниматель 154
http://letitbit.net/download/854964b...ul154.rar.html

----------


## AHAPХuCT

*rmariao*, лучше всего благодарить кнопочкой «Спасибо» и не засорять темы излишними комментариями.

----------


## base_1c

> ищу комплексную 479


Комплексная 479 

http://depositfiles.com/files/8kavk7pk4

----------


## Kleister

В связи с умиранием ссылок дублирую:

*Платформа 1С 7.7* релиз *7.70.027* [setup ~6.0 Mb] все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты. 

*"Бухгалтерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5
*Скрытый текст*7.70.506 | 09.04.2009 |setup
7.70.505 | 24.03.2009 |setup
7.70.504 | 26.01.2008 |setup
7.70.503 | 19.12.2008 |setup
7.70.502 | 26.08.2008 |setup
7.70.501 | 14.07.2008 |setup
7.70.500 | 23.05.2008 |setup
7.70.499 | 30.04.2008 |setup
7.70.498 | 07.04.2008 |setup
7.70.497 | 28.02.2008 |setup
7.70.496 | 13.02.2008 |setup
7.70.495 | 16.01.2008 |setup

*"Торговля + Склад"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 9.2 
*Скрытый текст*7.70.958 | 18.05.2009 | update, setup
7.70.957 | 17.04.2009 | setup
7.70.956 | 24.03.2009 | setup
7.70.955 | 28.02.2009 | setup
7.70.954 | 22.07.2008 | setup

*"Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5 
*Скрытый текст*7.70.490 | от 18.05.2009 | update, setup
7.70.489 | от 17.04.2009 | setup
7.70.488 | от 24.03.2009 | setup
7.70.487 | от 28.02.2009 | setup
7.70.486 | от 10.31.2008 | setup
7.70.485 | от 22.09.2008 | setup
7.70.484 | от 24.06.2008 | setup

*"Производство + услуги + бухглатерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 2.8
*Скрытый текст*7.70.309 | 20.04.2009 | setup
7.70.308 | 26.01.2009 | setup
7.70.306 | 02.06.2008 | setup

*"Зарплата + Кадры"* типовая конфигурация.
*Скрытый текст*7.70.288 | 08.05.2009 | setup
7.70.287 | 09.04.2009 | setup
7.70.286 | 06.03.2009 | setup
7.70.285 | 09.10.2008 | setup
7.70.284 | 16.09.2008 | setup

*"Упрощенная система налогообложения"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 1.3
*Скрытый текст*7.70.162 | 10.04.2009 | setup
7.70.161 | 27.03.2009 | setup
7.70.160 | 02.02.2009 | setup
7.70.159 | 19.12.2008 | setup
7.70.158 | 09.10.2008 | setup
7.70.157 | 29.02.2008 | setup

*"Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений"* Редакция 6.1
*Скрытый текст*7.70.632 | 20.04.2009 | setup

----------


## andrew_perm

> Комплексная 479 
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/8kavk7pk4


неожиданный конец архива:(

----------


## base_1c

> неожиданный конец архива:(


Качай отсюда (Комплексная 479)
http://letitbit.net/download/5f4ffca...mplex.rar.html

----------


## euphoria

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста, найти конфу Заказчик строительства (1.0.124 или новее).

----------


## alexsmir

[*КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ*
Релиз 2.0.051 от 07.04.2009 (3,74 Мб)
здесь
*КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 сетевой*
Релиз 2.0.051 от 07.04.2009 (3,8 Мб)
здесь

*Скрытый текст*Изменения релиза 2.0.051
1. Ведомость 4-ФСС РФ в соответствии с постановлением Фонда социального
   страхования РФ от 13.04.2009 г. № 92.
2. В документе "Изменение ставок" добавлена возможность изменить аванс
   сотрудникам.
3. В помощнике "Перерасчет табеля" реализована возможность добавления
   надбавки.
4. При загрузке проводок в бюджетную бухгалтерию добавлена возможность
   указать номер журнала для каждой проводки.
5. Учтены другие пожелания пользователей, исправлены замеченные ошибки.
6. Новые редакции помощников, отчетов, обработок а также более подробную
   информацию см. файл NewStruc.txt.

----------


## azamat5

у кого нибудь есть РАРУС магазин 2 не просящий ключаИИ

----------


## alex_phantom

Срочно нужна Трактир от СофтБаланса желательно последние разработки.
Трактир фронт 2.0 есть, так , что лучше поновее, желательно под 8.1.
Но если есть 3.0 под 7.7 - тоже не откажусь.

_Добавлено через 1 час 50 минут 17 секунд_
У кого есть комплексная 490!
Плиззз!

----------


## rassion

*Добрай день) 1с 7.7 конфиг. 1С-Рарус Автозапчасти+Автошины. Ред.3.
Ни как не запустить( Пишет не найден ключ защиты( Помогите ) Гугл перерыл( 
Если есть эмулятор или кряколка какая то скинте) Благодарю*

----------


## base_1c

> У кого есть комплексная 490!
> Плиззз!


Комплексная 490
http://letitbit.net/download/090de3c...cc490.rar.html

----------


## rassion

или 1С-Рарус Автозапчасти+Автошины 3.xx конфиг)

----------


## Pavelkpg

повторите пожалуйста раздачу для Платформы 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027 все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты ("Бухгалтерия", "Торговля + Склад", "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", "Производство+услуги+бухга  терия", "Зарплата+Кадры", "Упрощенная система налогообложения")

----------


## Jar

Народ плиз есть у кого нибудь хоть какая нибудь конфа по производству. ПУБ к сожалению не подходит, на заводе свои особенности.

----------


## Hamber

Люди, помогите!

Делаю курсовик.

Нужна версия 1С Предприятие 8.0 релиз 18.2.
Нашел на второй странице. Ссылки уже битые.

Кто подскажет откуда скачать?

----------


## noname400

помогите найти конфигурацию смета плюс

----------


## Marselka

Добрый день! Может есть у кого последнее обновление 1с: Бухгалтерия 7.7 (июньское), оно связано с изменением счет-фактуры с 09.06.09г. Выложите, плиз...

----------


## zadornya

а пароль как узнать?

----------


## johnsm123

> Добрый день! Может есть у кого последнее обновление 1с: Бухгалтерия 7.7 (июньское), оно связано с изменением счет-фактуры с 09.06.09г. Выложите, плиз...


прочитай вот эту тему http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9716  и не забудь сказать спасибо

----------


## rital

Многоуважаемый ALL, может у кого найдется Камин:Кадровый учет 1.0.013
Заранее большой сенкс

----------


## Elena_gp

Привет.
К сожалению, 1С еще не выложила новые конфигурации. Как только появится я сразу выложу. 
Пока

----------


## AMG

> Обновление "упрощенки" 7.70.162
> 7.70.162 UPD


А, пароль на архив какойИ? Спасибо!

----------


## Serhg

Доброго времени суток. Может кто подскажет Общепит Рарус 6 для 1С 7,7 для Украины. Заранее благодарен. Ну очень надо.

_Добавлено через 46 минут 3 секунды_
Или может есть "Кафе-Бар-Ресторан" для 1С 7.7 для Украины.
Заранее всем спасибо!!! Жду снетерпением.

----------


## Elena_gp

Здравствуйте.
В этом вопросе ничем помочь не могу. У меня есть Камин Общепит. Очень простая программа для расчета меню. И не для Украины.
Пока

----------


## olegsalsk1

Помогите
нужна Гендальф Зарплата 2.0 на olegsalsk@yandex.ru

----------


## Elena_gp

Есть только обновление 2.52 для Гендальф Зарплаты. Если хочешь пришлю.

----------


## Serhg

Может кто подскажет Общепит Рарус 6 для 1С 7,7 для Украины. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## ufx07

> *Держи:* http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ/


ссылка битая

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 27 секунд_



> *Держи:* http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ/


linklist not found

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 57 секунд_



> *Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027* все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.
> 
> *"Бухгалтерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5
> *7.70.506 от 09.04.2009 г.*
> 7.70.505 от 24.03.2009 г.
> 7.70.504 от 26.01.2008 г.
> 7.70.503 от 19.12.2008 г.
> 7.70.502 от 26.08.2008 г. 
> 
> ...


ссылка битая

----------


## olegsalsk1

*Elena_gp*, Gj;Пожалуйста, конечно хочу. Неправильно считаются подоходний, больничный, отпуск, хочу выличить объединением конфигураций

_Добавлено через 48 секунд_



> Есть только обновление 2.52 для Гендальф Зарплаты. Если хочешь пришлю.


*Elena_gp*, Gj;Пожалуйста, конечно хочу. Неправильно считаются подоходний, больничный, отпуск, хочу выличить объединением конфигураций

----------


## Elena_gp

Вот ссылка , но это не самый последний релиз. Я уже достаточно давно не занимаюсь этой программой.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 13 секунд_
http://depositfiles.com/files/iwa7uaw7j

----------


## bobjack

> Обновление "упрощенки" 7.70.162
> 7.70.162 UPD


 
А пароль не подскажете?

----------


## Ant10

*Обновление форм счетов-фактур SF451* для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация,1С:Упрощенная система налогообложения 7.7, 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия", 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений ред.6.1, 1С:Аспект-Ювелир Типовая конфигуpация, 1С:Аспект 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация , 1С:Торговля 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация, 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5, 1С:Платежные документы 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация->depositfiles

----------


## yermakov_d

*bobjack*, 
пароль ru-board

----------


## AlexU

Поделитесь, если имеется "*Обработка обмена данными в форматах Федерального казначейства, версия альбома 2.0 от 24.04.2009 г. для 1С:Предприятие 7.7, конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных
учреждений, ред. 6.1"*". Спасибо.

----------


## base_1c

> Поделитесь, если имеется "*Обработка обмена данными в форматах Федерального казначейства, версия альбома 2.0 от 24.04.2009 г. для 1С:Предприятие 7.7, конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных
> учреждений, ред. 6.1"*". Спасибо.


Обработка обмена

http://depositfiles.com/files/zf9i1i2n5

----------


## GMiker

Ищу конфу для учета в гаражном кооперативе. Помогите!

----------


## Ant10

*Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия 7.70.310 (обновление)* от 23.06.2009 
rapidshare
****
*Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.289 (обновление)* от 20.06.2009
rapidshare
****
*Формы отчетности за 2й кв.2009 (09q2001)_1С77* от *23.06.2009:*
-
*Общая* (бух.,компл.,произв.)rapidshare
-
*УСН*rapidshare
-
*Предприниматель*rapidshare
****

----------


## Lexa09

Мужики, если не сложно дайте рабочую ссылку на упрощенку

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 58 секунд_
Не дайте погибнуть малому бизнесу в зародыше =)

----------


## Ant10

> Мужики, если не сложно дайте рабочую ссылку на упрощенку
> 
> _Добавлено через 4 минуты 58 секунд_
> Не дайте погибнуть малому бизнесу в зародыше =)


Рабочая ссылка на УСН 7.70.162 (не переживай ;))  deposit
Удачи!

----------


## Lexa09

спасибо скачал ,а как теперь это запустить ?

_Добавлено через 6 минут 21 секунду_
ааа туплю , все работает :slow:

----------


## Ant10

> спасибо скачал ,а как теперь это запустить ?


1С 77 состоит из двух частей:
        - программной оболочки
        -конфигурации
Ты скачал конфигурацию УСН

Действия:
1. Устанавливаешь прогр.оболочку 27_SQL, NET, Local, отученная от лишних вопросов (про ключи, например), взять здесь:  deposit
2. Устанавливаешь Усн ( с первого диска - setup.exe)
Всё! Запускаешь первый раз в монопольном режиме (галочку поставь))

**********
Молоток! Рад за тебя!

----------


## Elena_gp

Вышел новый релиз 2.0.052 конфигурации "КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ" для 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7 
 Если есть скиньте, пожалуйста.

----------


## johnsm123

свежая отчетность за второй квартал налетай хлопцы....

----------


## Ant10

*Обновление от 24.06.09*

Бухгалтерия 507 полная:
Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
***
Предприниматель 155:
все изменения

_Добавлено через 8 минут 20 секунд_



> Вышел новый релиз 2.0.052 конфигурации "КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ" для 1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7 
>  Если есть скиньте, пожалуйста.


Пожалуйста!
*Камин зарплата ПРОФ 2.0.052* depositfiles+letitbit

----------


## vovka135

> свежая отчетность за второй квартал налетай хлопцы....



Пасип конечно! А на рапиду или депозит нельзя выложить? :blush:

----------


## Ant10

> Пасип конечно! А на рапиду или депозит нельзя выложить? :blush:


_Смотри п.1250!_ ;)
Ссылки рабочие и все на rapidshare
**
Доп. ссылка на отч.бух 09q2001_Gen

----------


## vovka135

Из поста 1250:
Для УСН скачал, а для бухии - говорит файл удален с сервера :(

----------


## Ant10

> Из поста 1250:
> Для УСН скачал, а для бухии - говорит файл удален с сервера :(


Перезалил отч.для бух, вот ссылка отч.2-й кв2009 Gen :D

----------


## axpower

а то уже 10 раз скачали и Rapidshare больше скачивать не дает!!! а мне так нужно :))) Спасибо заранее

----------


## Mcagent

пожалуйса дайте ссылку на 7.70.507_buh_update

----------


## GaneKaletova

Перезалейте, пожалуйста ЗиК 289 и отчетность за 2 кв.2009.

----------


## Ant10

> а то уже 10 раз скачали и Rapidshare больше скачивать не дает!!! а мне так нужно :))) Спасибо заранее


Перевел в Collector's Account:
Отч.2-й кв.2009 (все конфиги!)

На Депозите (б\ограничений):
ЗиК 289 setup
ЗиК 289 upd

Бух.полная 507:
часть1
часть2
часть3

----------


## Killer_1C

Народ залейте плиз:
Упрощенная система налогообложения 7.70.163
Бухгалтерский учет (базовая) (ред. 4.5) 7.70.507
ПЛИЗ!!

----------


## polikurov

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 44 секунды_
*Ant10*

Спасибки!

----------


## oki

Уважаемы, Ant10 , у вас нет просто обновления 7.70.507_buh_update?

----------


## Марика

> Здравствуйте.
> В этом вопросе ничем помочь не могу. У меня есть Камин Общепит. Очень простая программа для расчета меню. И не для Украины.
> Пока


А можно поделиться со мной этом чудом :blush: Плиззззз

----------


## johnsm123

> Пасип конечно! А на рапиду или депозит нельзя выложить? :blush:


ну где нашел, ту ссылку и кинул
как я понял на том трекере тебе еще и платят за то что ты раздаешь

_Добавлено через 35 минут 31 секунду_



> Уважаемы, Ant10 , у вас нет просто обновления 7.70.507_buh_update?


7.70.163 Упрощенная система налогообложения update.exe
7.70.432 Бухгалтерия для бюджетных организаций update.exe
7.70.228U Налогоплательщик update.exe
7.70.308 Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия update.exe
7.70.155 Предприниматель update.exe
7.70.262 Зарплата+Кадры update.exe
7.70.958 Торговля+Склад update.exe
7.70.490 Комплексная update.exe
7.70.242 Деньги update.exe
7.70.021 Аспект update.exe
7.70.412 Бухгалтерия, релиз для перехода на 4.2 (старый) update.exe
7.70.490 Комплексная, редакция 3.0 (старая) update.exe
7.70.222 Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия, редакция 2.1 (старая) update.exe		

в самом списке нет еще 3 обновлений, но 507 бухгалтерия там есть, готов поручится :)
искать тут 
скорость скачки 20 мегабит (проверенно!!!) ни каких ограничений, *цена реально 5 рублей*

----------


## ost_s

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 » Упрощенная система налогообложения Релиз 7.70.163  от 23.06.2009*
http://smsfiles.ru/f/aaf4277fd5bec2a....2009.rar.html
*1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7 » Торговля + Склад Релиз 7.70.958  от 18.05.2009*
http://smsfiles.ru/f/c07efc68bf7494c....2009.rar.html
*1С:Предприниматель 7.7 » Учет и отчетность предпринимателя Релиз 7.70.155  от 23.06.2009*
http://smsfiles.ru/f/6f8b0aed0ed1dd2....2009.rar.html
*1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 » Зарплата+Кадры Релиз 7.70.289  от 20.06.2009*
http://smsfiles.ru/f/89becec38c8824b....2009.rar.html
*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 » Бухгалтерский учет Релиз 7.70.507  от 23.06.2009*
http://smsfiles.ru/f/85e48522441a657....2009.rar.html

----------


## Tanec

Приветствую! Производство+услуги+бухгал  терия есть последний релиз?

----------


## johnsm123

> Приветствую! Производство+услуги+бухгал  терия есть последний релиз?


смотри выше, пост 1270

----------


## ost_s

*1С:Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия" Релиз 7.70.310 от 23.06.2009*
http://smsfiles.ru/f/cddadaab85b6a50....2009.rar.html

----------


## pichugina

Добрый день! Люди добрые, дайте пожалуйста руководство пользователя (инструкцию, обучающий диск) к программе 1С-Рарус: Общепит 6 (в качестве благодарности могу предоложить 1С-Рарус: Электронный сборник рецептур ред.1)

----------


## johnsm123

*7.70.507_Бухгалтерия_update.exe
7.70.163_Упрощенная система налогообложения_update.exe
7.70.463_Бухгалтерия для бюджетных организаций ред. 4_update.exe
7.70.517_Бухгалтерия для бюджетных организаций ред. 5_update.exe
7.70.632_Бухгалтерия для бюджетных организаций ред. 6_update.exe
7.70.228U_Налогоплательщик_update.  exe
7.70.310_Производство+Услуги+Б  хгалтерия_update.exe
7.70.155_Предприниматель_update.exe
7.70.289_Зарплата+Кадры_update.exe
7.70.958_Торговля+Склад_update.exe
7.70.490_Комплексная_update.exe
7.70.242_Деньги_update.exe
7.70.021_Аспект_update.exe
7.70.206_Свод отчетов_update.exe*

качать тут стоимость 5 рублей

----------


## Aleksrip

Все добрый день!!! Если имеется конфигурация вещевое довольствие поделитесь пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Fedor1970

Если бы Ant10 выложил setup:
1С Упрощенная система налогообложения 7.70.163 от 23.06.2009
1С Предприниматель 7.70.155 от 23.06.2009
Ему бы вообще цены не было! Можно конечно конфигурацию сделать из update, но гораздо удобнее с setup.

----------


## johnsm123

> Если бы Ant10 выложил setup:
> 1С Упрощенная система налогообложения 7.70.163 от 23.06.2009
> 1С Предприниматель 7.70.155 от 23.06.2009
> Ему бы вообще цены не было!


рассказать как из апдейта сделать новую конфу? совершенно пустую

----------


## axpower

to Ant10 плиз залей на депозит еще УСН!!! Ну очень надо :)

----------


## igormin

> Формы отчетности за 2й кв.2009 (09q2001)_1С77 от 23.06.2009:
> -
> Общая (бух.,компл.,произв.)rapidshare
> -
> УСНrapidshare


Битые ссылки, если можно пожалуйста выложить их опять куда нибудь, очень охота в отпуск.

----------


## Aleksrip

Плиз срочно нужна конфигурация вещевое довольствие. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## axpower

Ант10 плиз выложи УСН!!! При встрече отблагодарю пивом :)

----------


## johnsm123

> Битые ссылки, если можно пожалуйста выложить их опять куда нибудь, очень охота в отпуск.


вот тут смотри отчетность
стоимость скачки 5 рублей, это не с smsfiles за 30

----------


## lara.fox

Товарищи!!плиз!! выложите Конфигурацию  1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 релиз 7.70.507 нужно обновление сделать в связи с изменениями в счет фактуре.:(

----------


## johnsm123

> Товарищи!!плиз!! выложите Конфигурацию  1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 релиз 7.70.507 нужно обновление сделать в связи с изменениями в счет фактуре.:(


тут лежит 507 а не 517 :)

----------


## russia78

Простите немножко не по теме, а вот такая вещица может есть у кого в загашниках 1С-АНАЛИТ: Медицинское учреждение И?

----------


## 42569

народ киданите ссылку  Упрощенная система налогообложения 7.70.163
и на обновление отчетности  09q2001

----------


## Ant10

> Ант10 плиз выложи УСН!!! При встрече отблагодарю пивом :)


*УСН 163* (на deposit!!)
часть1
часть2
**
Усн_upd+отчетность 09q2001
*****
*Отчеты 2-й кв.* (тоже на Депозите!):
для Предпринимателя
для Усн
для общей

----------


## johnsm123

> народ киданите ссылку  Упрощенная система налогообложения 7.70.163
> и на обновление отчетности  09q2001


тут есть и отчетность и обновление

----------


## stoosha

> Отчеты 2-й кв. (тоже на Депозите!):
> для Предпринимателя
> для Усн
> для общей


Скажите, а как устанавливать? Там одни exe-шники... 
Нужно всего лишь новая форма счёта-фактуры и всё что с ней связано..

----------


## Ant10

> Простите немножко не по теме, а вот такая вещица может есть у кого в загашниках 1С-АНАЛИТ: Медицинское учреждение И?


Не знаю (то-не то?), но посмотри: Аналит-Аптека 7.7 :confused:

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 25 секунд_



> Скажите, а как устанавливать? Там одни exe-шники... 
> Нужно всего лишь новая форма фактупы и всё что с ней связано..


счета-фактуры SF451- для всех конфигураций!  ( как устанавливать - в файле readme!)

----------


## stoosha

*Ant10*,  Спасибо огромное! А нет ли обновления по ФСС?
Правильно ли я поняла, что это "FUND.EXE;Отчеты в фонды" из Вашей сборки? Как установить-то?
PS Спасибо вам большое!

----------


## Ant10

> *Ant10*,  Спасибо огромное! А нет ли обновления по ФСС?


В формах отчетности (описание:"Список изменений в обновлении 09q2001 по сравнению с 09q1002
==================================================  ===============

1. В комплект включена новая форма 4-ФСС РФ в редакции постановления
Фонда социального страхования Российской Федерации
от 13.04.2009 № 92.

2. В комплект включена новая форма 4а-ФСС РФ в редакции постановления
Фонда социального страхования Российской Федерации
от 13.04.2009 № 92.
***
т.е. нужно поставить новые ф.отч. (ссылка вверху-> п.1289))
Как ставить?:
Меню-Отчеты-Регламентированные-Загрузить-(указать любой (то бишь шелкнуть по квадратику!) exe_шник из папки 09q2001 ( которую, ест. скачать и распаковать)- и нажать ОК...и всё!
Удачи:)

----------


## stoosha

*Ant10*, Ну что сказать... Я Вам очень благодарна! :dance:

----------


## Ant10

> *Ant10*, Ну что сказать... Я Вам очень благодарна! :dance:


Да что Вы! Я рад, что помог :rolleyes:

----------


## LPT

Предприниматель, Релиз 7.70.155 setup 
http://rapidshare.com/files/24858298....2009.rar.html

----------


## cheremnykh_va@mail.ru

> Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.289 (обновление) от 20.06.2009
> rapidshare
> ****


Не получается скачать, как быть?

----------


## secretaryservis

> Есть у кого конфига Атлант Охрана 8, очень нужно !!!!! Help !!!!!!


тоже проискал всю ночь нечего пустота

----------


## kalas

> Бух.полная 507:
> часть1
> часть2
> часть3


2 и 3 архив не открывается

----------


## Briz

Помогите, дайте ссылку на обновление 
1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7. Типовая конфигурация ред. 2.Базовая 7.70.289
1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7. Типовая конфигурация ред. Проф 7.70.289

----------


## axpower

спасибо Ant10, ты реальный чел :) встречу тебя, пиво с меня безлимитно :)))

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 1 секунду_
kalas, убей даунлодменеджер и качай с помощью родного ХР

----------


## Scandinav

> Обновление 1с бухгалтерия. Некоторые говорят типо гдето в интернете все эти обновления неправильные, ещё не то найдёте. Сам сьездил, взял так сказать "правильные" обновления.
> 
> Типовая 506 релиз: http://rapidshare.com/files/22699165...70506.rar.html
> Регламентированные отчёты 09q1004 от 16.04.2009:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/22699807...42009.rar.html
> 
> УСН 162 релиз:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/22700239...70162.rar.html
> Регламентированные отчёты 09q1003 от 07.04.2009: http://rapidshare.com/files/22700722...42009.rar.html
> ...


Что-то у меня ссылки не открываются.:rolleyes: Можно перезалить на депозит? :confused:

----------


## Aleksrip

Отзовитесь плиз срочно нужна конфигурация вещевое довольствие 7.70.002

----------


## sergkon

А пароль на архив есть?

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 27 секунд_
1С 7.7 0632 - бухгалтерия бюджентого предприятия
А где пароль?

----------


## Donvvv

Уважаемые Форумчане, поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на типовую конфигурацию Бухгалтерия 7.70.507.

----------


## sibtorg66

А где качнуть 1С 77 Торговлю и Склад для Казахстана?

----------


## Outsider52

Здравствуйте, киньте пожалуйста ссылку на update_507 Бухгалтерии типовой.
Заранее огомное спасибо.

----------


## Aussiebuck

[QUOTE=alexsmir;20310][*КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ*
Релиз 2.0.051 от 07.04.2009 (3,74 Мб)
здесь
*КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 сетевой*
Релиз 2.0.051 от 07.04.2009 (3,8 Мб)
здесь

Стоит ли вообще выкладывать два вида Камина (сетевой, локальный), когда эти версии отличаются только парой слов в глобальном модуле :-)
Ц! А стоиит сетвая в ДВА РАЗА локальной... Из-а какой-то "Если сетевая тогда" :-)

----------


## vetrov

Управление автотранспортом: Такси и Пассажирские перевозки отученную плиз очень нужно

----------


## johnsm123

> Здравствуйте, киньте пожалуйста ссылку на update_507 Бухгалтерии типовой.
> Заранее огомное спасибо.


torrent-irk.ru тут ищи

----------


## russia78

> Не знаю (то-не то?), но посмотри: Аналит-Аптека 7.7


не, не то, у аналита она так и называется "медецинское учереждение", но все равно огромное спасибо )))

----------


## LPT

Вот одним архивом 507 155 289 163 + 2Kv
http://rapidshare.com/files/248821121/1___77.rar.html

----------


## Ant10

> Здравствуйте, киньте пожалуйста ссылку на update_507 Бухгалтерии типовой.
> Заранее огомное спасибо.


Бух 507 upd:good:

----------


## Elena_gp

Камин Общепит лови

_Добавлено через 19 секунд_
http://depositfiles.com/files/4e3i74z2w

_Добавлено через 8 минут 37 секунд_



> А можно поделиться со мной этом чудом  Плиззззз


http://depositfiles.com/files/4e3i74z2w

----------


## Donvvv

Здравствуйте киньте пожалуйста ссылку Камин "Расчет зароботной платы" 1.2.042. Заранее большое спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## shibaldan

ребята киньте ссылку на ПУБ 7.70.310 и регламентированную отчетность за 2 квартал 2009:good:

----------


## Elena_gp

Ссылки есть и они рабочик

----------


## vetrov

интересует управления автотранспортом конфигурация пассажирские перевозки отученная
плиз помогите "sos"

----------


## maxilove

> *Держи:* http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ/


извините, а почему по ссылке пишут что файла нет? :confused::blush:

----------


## LPT

Одним архивом 507, 155, 163, 289 типовые http://depositfiles.com/files/duba5jtq9

отчетность 2Kv бух, усн, пред. http://depositfiles.com/files/kvj6jrjy3

----------


## DaemonNT

Залейте пожалуйста обновления:
*- Бухгалтерия 507 (базовая)
- Зарплата и кадры 289 (базовая)
- УСН 163 (базовая)
- Торговля и склад 959*

----------


## johnsm123

> Залейте пожалуйста обновления:
> *- Бухгалтерия 507 (базовая)
> - Зарплата и кадры 289 (базовая)
> - УСН 163 (базовая)
> - Торговля и склад 959*


тут смотри http://torrent-irk.ru/viewforum.php?f=55

----------


## shibaldan

ребята киньте ссылку на ПУБ 7.70.310 и регламентированную отчетность за 2 квартал 2009 - моя почта shibaldan"собака"mail.ru

если бы я мог скачать по указанных ссылкам, то я бы не беспокоил своей просьбой зря.

----------


## kaccema

Очень нужно
1С 7.7 Подрядчик строительства лок. 7.70.1436

----------


## Marselka

Привет! Есть у кого старенькие диски ИТС за июль и октябрь 2007г. (ну или файлы info.dat)

----------


## Незнайка

у кого есть отчетность за 2 квартал 2009

----------


## Elena_gp

http://depositfiles.com/files/ccl4gzrpp

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 34 секунды_
ПУБ 7.70.310

----------


## Tktyf

Может кто нибудь поделиться "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", а проще говоря Комплексной, 491 от 26.06.2009 ?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## korzhishe

> Может кто нибудь поделиться "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", а проще говоря Комплексной, 491 от 26.06.2009 ?
> Заранее спасибо!


http://depositfiles.com/files/n760wfh7q
Есть у кого ТиС 959 ?

----------


## k_v

Здравствуйте форумчане! Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылочкой на конфигурацию для учета в ломарде. Очень очень нужно :blush:

----------


## Ant10

> ребята киньте ссылку на ПУБ 7.70.310 и регламентированную отчетность за 2 квартал 2009 - моя почта shibaldan"собака"mail.ru
> 
> если бы я мог скачать по указанных ссылкам, то я бы не беспокоил своей просьбой зря.


Проверь ящик! Ссылки рабочие))

----------


## dgalanov

Люди у кого есть комплексная конфигурация 7.70.491, дайте ссылочку плиз!!!!:confused:

----------


## DaemonNT

> тут смотри http://torrent-irk.ru/viewforum.php?f=55


Там апдейты, а мне по многим причинам нужны полные версии. Поэтому залейте пожалуйста на какой-нибудь файлообменник эти вещи:
*- Бухгалтерия 507 (базовая)
- Зарплата и кадры 289 (базовая)
- УСН 163 (базовая)
- Торговля и склад 959*

----------


## Makz87

Всем привет!

Есть у кого-нибудь комплексная 467 релиза?

Заранее благодарен :)

----------


## And01

Привет. Скиньте ссылку на отчетность за 2 кв. Буду признателен:)

----------


## Ant10

> Привет. Скиньте ссылку на отчетность за 2 кв. Буду признателен:)


*отчетность за 2 кв (для 1Сv77)*
отч_Предприниматель
отч_УСН
отч_Общая
***
*Бух 507 полная*часть1+
часть2+часть3
***
*УСН 163*часть1+часть2
***
*Предприниматель 155 setup*полный
***
*ЗиК 289 setup*установка

----------


## novosel

подскажите, где бы взять обновления для 1С 7.7 для Казахстана....

----------


## Grishan

Доброго всем дня. Подскажите где взять обновы для ТиС 959 и комплексной 461?

----------


## Makz87

Народ помогите, все горит

467 комплексная, обыскался уже, нигде нет ((

----------


## alex_phantom

> Народ помогите, все горит
> 
> 467 комплексная, обыскался уже, нигде нет ((


Есть тока 468.

----------


## alexsmir

*КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 1.2*
Релиз 1.2.042 от 25.06.2009 
размер: 3,06 Мб
здесь
*Скрытый текст*В новом релизе:
    * Добавлена обработка, позволяющая пройти перерегистрацию программы. Фирма КАМИН проводит перерегистрацию пользователей настоящей программы. В следующих релизах на программу будет установлена защита. Для возможности дальнейшей работы в программе необходимо получить пароль. При запуске программы будет запущена обработка «Перерегистрация», с помощью которой пользователи смогут пройти процедуру перерегистрации. Подробное описание работы с обработкой смотрите в файле NewDoc.txt.
    * В документе «ДСВ» для правильного расчета сумм добавлены реквизиты, в которых указывается период отбора документов.
    * Добавлена возможность указывать в Справке о доходах все введенные имущественные вычеты.
    * Исправлены замеченные ошибки.

----------


## tonzo

Люди. Помогите достать Релиз 7.70.506 от 09.04.2009 *г Базовая конфигурация*. Искал везед вроде типовая. Очень нужно. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ant10

> Люди. Помогите достать Релиз 7.70.506 от 09.04.2009 *г Базовая конфигурация*. Искал везед вроде типовая. Очень нужно. Заранее спасибо.


MDConvertor конвертер базовый - проф - базовый
1. Скачиваем прогу. 2. Распаковываем, запускаем. 3. В верхней строке указываем путь в файлу (*.md) конвертируемой конфигурации. 4. В ниспадающем меню выбираем вид конвертации(для конвертации базовой в типовую выбираем 1C:<Обычная>). 5. Жмём Конвертировать
(т.е. - скачиваешь типовую конфу и конвертируешь в базовую, или наоборот)):good:

----------


## dmitry37

> http://depositfiles.com/files/n760wfh7q
> Есть у кого ТиС 959 ?


 
Пароль не подскажешь?

----------


## fenix379

У кого нибуть есть новая счет-фактура для 1С

----------


## tco09

Обновление 09q2001 от 22.06.2009 г.
дайте плиз ссылку

----------


## Yonah1988

> У кого нибуть есть новая счет-фактура для 1С


Здесь

----------


## antss

> Обновление 09q2001 от 22.06.2009 г.
> дайте плиз ссылку


полистай страницы форума уже все выложено...

----------


## miph

при установке новой счет-фактуры выскакивает след: 
ОргБухгалтер    = глФИО<<?>>(СписокДанных.Полу  ить("ФИОБух"),1);
{E:\БАЗА\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF451.ERT(182)}: Функция не обнаружена (глФИО)
ОргРук          = глФИО<<?>>(СписокДанных.Полу  ить("ФИОРук"),1);
{E:\БАЗА\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF451.ERT(183)}: Функция не обнаружена (глФИО)
Кто знает с чем его  и как убратьИ файлы переписала уже 2 раза..

----------


## dgalanov

> при установке новой счет-фактуры выскакивает след: 
> ОргБухгалтер    = глФИО<<?>>(СписокДанных.Полу  ить("ФИОБух"),1);
> {E:\БАЗА\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF451.ERT(182)}: Функция не обнаружена (глФИО)
> ОргРук          = глФИО<<?>>(СписокДанных.Полу  ить("ФИОРук"),1);
> {E:\БАЗА\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF451.ERT(183)}: Функция не обнаружена (глФИО)
> Кто знает с чем его  и как убратьИ файлы переписала уже 2 раза..


Обнови конфигурацию!

----------


## miph

> Обнови конфигурацию!


по системе идет 1с Типовая, конфигурация 7.70.506, платформа 7.70.025. Обновлять-то что - платформу или конфиг?:confused:

----------


## dgalanov

> по системе идет 1с Типовая, конфигурация 7.70.506, платформа 7.70.025. Обновлять-то что - платформу или конфиг?:confused:


Вообщето для коректной работы регламентировоной отчетности нужна 27 платформа. А если у тебя конфигурация не базовая то лучше обновить конфигурацию до 507.

----------


## miph

> А если у тебя конфигурация не базовая то лучше обновить конфигурацию до 507.


да гдеж ее родную взять-то? что-то я не нашла... мж плохо искала? может поделитесь если есть?:blush:

----------


## dgalanov

> да гдеж ее родную взять-то? что-то я не нашла... мж плохо искала? может поделитесь если есть?:blush:


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9716
скачай за июнь, инструкция по установке внутри! Потом Запустишь 1с в режиме предприятие, зайдешь в меню сервис-интернет поддержка пользователей-интернет поддержка-обновление-проверить наличие обновлений-получить релиз конфигураций. Когда получишь в папке где находится база появиться папочка update там и будет новый релиз лежать!

----------


## miph

Вопрос все еще актуален :eek::confused: - обновление прошло успешно, теперь 7.70.507+ регламентрованная отчетность новая за 2 кв, а ситуация та же. Ваши предложения, господа!:rolleyes:

----------


## tco09

счёт-фактура в Excel дайте плиз у кого есть!!!

----------


## miph

*tco09*, http://depositfiles.com/files/mrv244cqe, взято из Консультанта, немного старовато:confused:

_Добавлено через 40 минут 20 секунд_
а это совсе новая - 2009 датирована http://depositfiles.com/files/xwfqfjiij

----------


## maxilove

ТиС 959 может ли кто-нибудь скинуть на депозит Пожалуйста! :blush:

----------


## dmitry37

> Люди. Помогите достать Релиз 7.70.506 от 09.04.2009 *г Базовая конфигурация*. Искал везед вроде типовая. Очень нужно. Заранее спасибо.


http://depositfiles.com/files/mmf6gr9uz

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная Типовая конфигурация 7.70.491 от 26.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная Типовая конфигурация 7.70.491 (обновление) от 26.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Торговля 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.959 от 26.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Торговля 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.959 (обновление) от 26.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.507 от 23.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Базовая) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.507 от 23.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.163 от 23.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 "Упрощенная система налогообложения Базовая" 7.70.163 от 23.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация Проф. 7.70.289 от 23.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация Базовая 7.70.289 от 23.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.155 от 23.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## korzhishe

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от korzhishe  
> http://depositfiles.com/files/n760wfh7q
> Есть у кого ТиС 959 ?
> 
> Пароль не подскажешь?


ru-board

----------


## DaemonNT

> при установке новой счет-фактуры выскакивает след: 
> ОргБухгалтер    = глФИО<<?>>(СписокДанных.Полу  ить("ФИОБух"),1);
> {E:\БАЗА\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF451.ERT(182)}: Функция не обнаружена (глФИО)
> ОргРук          = глФИО<<?>>(СписокДанных.Полу  ить("ФИОРук"),1);
> {E:\БАЗА\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF451.ERT(183)}: Функция не обнаружена (глФИО)
> Кто знает с чем его  и как убратьИ файлы переписала уже 2 раза..


------------------------------------------------
Скорее всего ты печатную форму используешь не для своей конфигурации, вполне даже возможно, что это печатная форма для бюджетников. А ты ее суёшь в обычную бухгалтерию для хозрасчётников. Тут где-то выше была ссылка для скачивания архива с полным набором этих счетов-фактур для всех конфигураций. Тебе из этого архива нужен файл *B77_SF_451.rar*. Тогда вроде должно быть всё пучком. А платформа и релиз здесь ни при чём точно.
------------------------------------------------



> Народ помогите, все горит
> 467 комплексная, обыскался уже, нигде нет ((


------------------------------------------------
1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная 7.70.467   _http://depositfiles.com/files/yv8lo0l07

----------


## dgalanov

> Вопрос все еще актуален :eek::confused: - обновление прошло успешно, теперь 7.70.507+ регламентрованная отчетность новая за 2 кв, а ситуация та же. Ваши предложения, господа!:rolleyes:


Папку Extform тоже надо обнвить! из скаченой папки!

----------


## miph

> Папку Extform тоже надо обнвить! из скаченой папки!


Да обновила :confused:, и 2 файла SF451 (скачанное ранее отсюда же) записала в папку, все по инструкции - результат 0. Может платформу все-же надо новить..:eek: я то не системщик, и не программист, так, учусь чуть-чуть...

_Добавлено через 6 минут 9 секунд_



> Тебе из этого архива нужен файл B77_SF_451.rar


а его отдельно кикто не выложит, за ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ спасибо..:blush: нет по трафику, вот и качать все не получится..

----------


## Outsider52

Нет ли у кого конфигурации "Недвижимость". Заранее благодарен

----------


## tonzo

В чем может быть проблема. Обновил конфигурацию до 7.70.507.Базовая конфигурация. вроде все обновилось без проблем. В программе показывает релиз правильный. Потом обновил папку ExtForms у себя путем копирования из релиза 507, но вот новая форма счет фактуры почему то не появилась, так -же старая. Что еще нужно сделать? какие действия или ошибки? подскажите? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Garou

Обновил конфигуpацию до  7.70.507 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7  Типовая конфигуpация...при запуске программы идет загрузка , а потом окно просто исчезает,  но  программа висит в памяти.... через Терминал все нормально...из за чего  это можент быть?

----------


## dgalanov

> В чем может быть проблема. Обновил конфигурацию до 7.70.507.Базовая конфигурация. вроде все обновилось без проблем. В программе показывает релиз правильный. Потом обновил папку ExtForms у себя путем копирования из релиза 507, но вот новая форма счет фактуры почему то не появилась, так -же старая. Что еще нужно сделать? какие действия или ошибки? подскажите? Заранее спасибо.


В счет фактуре кнопка ввиде черной стрелки выбери нужную форму!

----------


## sgretsch

Чего-то все ссылки подохли. И Регламентированные отчёты для УСН и платформа в заголовке.

----------


## choushesku

Можно ли ставить 7.70.507 на платформу 025 или надо установить 027 ?
Если да то дайте ссылку на 027 - а то на рапиде удалена давно.

----------


## kws

*Портативная - 1С Предприятие 7.7.027. Запускается с любого носителя без инсталяции !!!*
скачать

----------


## tonzo

> В счет фактуре кнопка ввиде черной стрелки выбери нужную форму!


Дело в том что доступна только 1 форма, но она старого образца

----------


## kws

*Регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Формы отчетности Бюджетные 09q2001 от 30.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## antss

люди, а где почитать мне о том как обновить платформу.
все админы ушли...и теперь мне самой это надо делать.
у меня бухгалтерия базовая на 25 платформе....как ее обновить и не потерять при этом данные, а то мне голову оторвут)))

----------


## nivigor

> Можно ли ставить 7.70.507 на платформу 025 или надо установить 027 ?
> Если да то дайте ссылку на 027 - а то на рапиде удалена давно.


Можно и на 25. А если не нужны регламентированные отчеты, то и на более низкие.

----------


## yu-allex

KWS ваши ссылки просто замечательные
А может у вас есть типовая конфа 310 производство

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия" 7.70.310 от 23.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## yu-allex

KWS спасибо за ссылку - скачал Производство310.
У меня еще вопрос. Ваша конфигурация Предприниматель 155 - это уже готовая база. А нет ли у вас инсталятора полного (setup).
У меня очень хорошо закачиваются ссылки с ifolder.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kws

> У меня еще вопрос. Ваша конфигурация Предприниматель 155 - это уже готовая база. А нет ли у вас инсталятора полного (setup).


*1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.155 от 23.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## IsaakOFF

yermakov_d  спасибо за обновление, но есть вопрос к Вам или к тем кто знает! какой пароль на архивИ?

_Добавлено через 13 минут 11 секунд_
архив по ссылке - "УСН 162 релиз (new)"

----------


## kalas

> По умолчанию
> люди, а где почитать мне о том как обновить платформу.
> все админы ушли...и теперь мне самой это надо делать.
> у меня бухгалтерия базовая на 25 платформе....как ее обновить и не потерять при этом данные, а то мне голову оторвут)))


просто установите еще одну платформу, а вообще и на 25 работать можно.

----------


## IsaakOFF

вопрос снят...мой косяк

----------


## DaemonNT

> ...а его отдельно кикто не выложит, за ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ спасибо..:blush: нет по трафику, вот и качать все не получится..


Новая форма счёт-фактуры для типовой бухгалтерии для хозрасчётников _http://depositfiles.com/files/1d24r3ll1

----------


## oxydian

"Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027 все компоненты ("Бухгалтерия", "Торговля + Склад", "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", "Производство+услуги+бухга  терия", "Зарплата+Кадры", "Упрощенная система налогообложения") (new)"

Перезалей пожалуйста, ссылка битая.

----------


## пипетка

подскажите пожалуйста где можно взять релиз 7.70.507

----------


## LPT

Ребяты будьте так добры! нужна печатная форма (шаблон) счет фактуры для 77 "Платежные документы" за ранее огромное спасибо 
alt-3000_mail.ru

----------


## dgalanov

> Дело в том что доступна только 1 форма, но она старого образца


из папки prnforms удали файл 1csf283_.mxl, тогда на печать будет выводиться новая форма!

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 44 секунды_



> Да обновила :confused:, и 2 файла SF451 (скачанное ранее отсюда же) записала в папку, все по инструкции - результат 0. Может платформу все-же надо новить..:eek: я то не системщик, и не программист, так, учусь чуть-чуть...
> 
> _Добавлено через 6 минут 9 секунд_
> 
> а его отдельно кикто не выложит, за ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ спасибо..:blush: нет по трафику, вот и качать все не получится..


из папки prnforms удали файл 1csf283_.mxl, тогда на печать будет выводиться новая форма!

----------


## kalas

> Да обновила , и 2 файла SF451 (скачанное ранее отсюда же) записала в папку, все по инструкции - результат 0. Может платформу все-же надо новить.. я то не системщик, и не программист, так, учусь чуть-чуть...


зайдите в меню: сервис - регистрация внешних печатных форм - выберите документ счет-фактура выданный - изменить - внести в список (выберите файл SF_451.ert)
может поможет

----------


## dgalanov

> зайдите в меню: сервис - регистрация внешних печатных форм - выберите документ счет-фактура выданный - изменить - внести в список (выберите файл SF_451.ert)
> может поможет


зачем их регить если они в конфигурации уже есть!!!

----------


## tonzo

> из папки prnforms удали файл 1csf283_.mxl, тогда на печать будет выводиться новая форма!
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 44 секунды_
> 
> 
> из папки prnforms удали файл 1csf283_.mxl, тогда на печать будет выводиться новая форма!


Большое спасибо ! Получилось:) !

----------


## bags_z

Доброго времени суток!
Народ, подскажите где можно взять обновление на Камин 1.2.042

----------


## choushesku

а если нет файла 1csf283_.mxl? Также скачал с _http://depositfiles.com/files/1d24r3ll1 , кинул в PrnForms 2 файла ert i efd,

Но что-то не то все равно:
 в счет фактуре справа вверху нет строчки "от 26.05.09 №451)"
 в налоговой ставке 18%/118%
 зато продавец стало полным наименованием..

Подскажите плз или дайте ссылку на точный вид новой счетфактуры

----------


## kws

*Регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности (GENERAL) 09q2001 от 23.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*Регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности (PBOUL) 09q2001 от 23.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*Регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН (USN) 09q2001 от 23.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## MOLOTIV

Можно попросить добрых самаритян скинуть обновление для Камина релиз 2.0.052 на molotiv@mail.ru

----------


## makc78

> Обновление 1с бухгалтерия. Некоторые говорят типо гдето в интернете все эти обновления неправильные, ещё не то найдёте. Сам сьездил, взял так сказать "правильные" обновления.
> 
> Типовая 506 релиз: http://rapidshare.com/files/22699165...70506.rar.html
> Регламентированные отчёты 09q1004 от 16.04.2009:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/22699807...42009.rar.html
> 
> УСН 162 релиз:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/22700239...70162.rar.html
> Регламентированные отчёты 09q1003 от 07.04.2009: http://rapidshare.com/files/22700722...42009.rar.html
> ...


ссылочки не работают :(

----------


## pavlenty

> *Регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности (GENERAL) 09q2001 от 23.06.2009*
> скачать
> зеркало
> *Регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности (PBOUL) 09q2001 от 23.06.2009*
> скачать
> зеркало
> *Регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН (USN) 09q2001 от 23.06.2009*
> скачать
> зеркало


СПАСИБО ДОБР ЧЕЛОВЕК!!!

_Добавлено через 51 секунду_



> ссылочки не работают :(


+1 Подтверждаю

----------


## antss

решила проблему...

----------


## base_1c

> подскажите пожалуйста где можно взять релиз 7.70.507


http://letitbit.net/download/8484.8f...0000k.rar.html

----------


## Flut

# 1С 7.7 0632 - бухгалтерия бюджетного предприятия (new)
Пароль: ru-board

----------


## rmariao

Подскажите, есть ли уже обновление для 7-ой бухгалтерии и ИП за 2 кв. 2009? Никак не могу найти...

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 22 секунды_
Нашла! Страничку пропустила в теме просто...:(

----------


## choushesku

Выложите пожалуйста счет фактуру для ИП 155. (насколько я понял она вышла позднее)
Спасибо.

----------


## ArPlus

> http://letitbit.net/download/8484.8f...0000k.rar.html


 А Упращенка 163 есть?

----------


## dgalanov

> а если нет файла 1csf283_.mxl? Также скачал с _http://depositfiles.com/files/1d24r3ll1 , кинул в PrnForms 2 файла ert i efd,
> 
> Но что-то не то все равно:
>  в счет фактуре справа вверху нет строчки "от 26.05.09 №451)"
>  в налоговой ставке 18%/118%
>  зато продавец стало полным наименованием..
> 
> Подскажите плз или дайте ссылку на точный вид новой счетфактуры


Новая счет фактура отличается от старой только тем, что во второй строке - наименование продовца указывается в полной форме и рядом в скобках в сокращенном виде!

_Добавлено через 7 минут 39 секунд_



> Выложите пожалуйста счет фактуру для ИП 155. (насколько я понял она вышла позднее)
> Спасибо.


читай выше *Обновление 1C с сервера 1C*

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 2 секунды_



> Подскажите, есть ли уже обновление для 7-ой бухгалтерии и ИП за 2 кв. 2009? Никак не могу найти...
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 22 секунды_
> Нашла! Страничку пропустила в теме просто...:(


и тебе туда же*Обновление 1C с сервера 1C*

----------


## a-100

Никак не могу найти новую счет-фактуру для УСН(7-ка)

----------


## mihelbr

Кому тут нужна была 163 упрощенка (отчетность включена)

http://depositfiles.com/files/fa3slo1tf

Релиз 7.70.163 от 23.06.2009 г.
Новое в релизе:
1. Добавлен комплект регламентированной отчетности за 2 кв. 2009 г.
2. Изменен порядок заполнения счетов-фактур в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 26 мая 2009 г. № 451 «О внесении изменений в постановление Правительства Российской Федерации от 2 декабря 2000 г. № 914».
3. Исправлены выявленные ошибки.

----------


## Aussiebuck

На старый ИТС была такая тулза, которая превращаля интерфейс 7.7 в английский, весила килобайты. Может кто-нибудь залить? Спасибо.

----------


## KosPin

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как загрузить новую форму счет-фактуры в *Платежные документы 7.7 ? * (сегодня установил последний релиз 333 в нем форма старая).

----------


## antss

Есть у кого нить бухгалтерия для Автоломбард или просто Лобмард, буду признательна:blush:

----------


## andrew_perm

ищу "торговля + склад" 7.70.871

----------


## choushesku

> читай выше Обновление 1C с сервера 1C


тама нету.. 

мне нужна внешняя печатная форма счет-фактуры 451 для ИП 155 вида "sf_283.mxl"
или скажите что такой нет еще ))  

спасибо.

----------


## FrickA

Здравствуйте! Народ не подскажите где взять формы отчетности за 2 квартал (1 полугодие) 2009 г.?
Заранее спасибо!!:)

----------


## TreF555

> Здравствуйте! Народ не подскажите где взять формы отчетности за 2 квартал (1 полугодие) 2009 г.?
> Заранее спасибо!!:)


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...2001#post21126

----------


## mihelbr

По просьбам народа...
внешние печатные формы "Счета фактуры"

Торговля
http://depositfiles.com/files/3p2qo41rr
Бухгалтерия
http://depositfiles.com/files/qju8uxx36
Предприниматель
http://depositfiles.com/files/b6f800vsm
УСН
http://depositfiles.com/files/fi8svrl3o
Бухгалтерия Бюджетная
http://depositfiles.com/files/cfc8sci7p
Комплексная
http://depositfiles.com/files/0u54vbhly
Платежные поручения
http://depositfiles.com/files/z7hrtl92j
Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия
http://depositfiles.com/files/lp1yxmxzk
Воинская часть
http://depositfiles.com/files/xfr4qy36f

----------


## tjspy

632/2.64 ВДГБ: Учет продуктов питания в бюджетных учреждениях
если у кого есть такая конфа поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## kuhum

Люди у кого есть отчетность за 2кв 2009г Для бюджета скиньте пожаилуста

----------


## Марика

Помогите пожалуста. Нужна инструкция по работе с конфигурацией штрих-м ресторан. Или хотябы скиньте ссылку на бето-версию, а то не могу найти, а работать надо.:(

----------


## gintaras

Не могу скачать усн163. Scanned with Bitdefender Norman: Internal Error:Could not read file. and Kaspersky. Кто может помочь

----------


## termit_4

Народ у кого есть регламентированная отчётность за 2 квартал 2009 года поделитесь.

----------


## kalas

чего-то я не правильно делаю :))
УСН, общая и ИП
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...postcount=1394

для бюджета
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...postcount=1374

----------


## kuhum

*kalas*, а бюджетки нетИ?

----------


## kalas

отчетность для бюджета
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...postcount=1374

----------


## gambler

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой 289-ое ЗиК. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## kalas

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой 289-ое ЗиК. Заранее благодарен!


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...postcount=1361

----------


## antss

Уважаемые умы, 
мне в УСН на документ Поступление МПЗ, в меню печать нужно поставить возможность печати ТОРГ-12 и Сч-фактуры(новой), кто мне может дать эти формы.
у меня есть от базовой бухгалтерии, но комп ругается что не совместима и не видит ее УСН в списке печатных форм.
может у кого есть прям для УСН, поделитесь пжлста!

----------


## base_1c

> Не могу скачать усн163. Scanned with Bitdefender Norman: Internal Error:Could not read file. and Kaspersky. Кто может помочь


УСН 163
http://letitbit.net/download/1543.16...sn163.rar.html

----------


## skillbexp1

Помогите пожалуйста с 1с:предприятие отчётность для Украины за:
4й квартал 2008
1й квартал 2009
2й квартал 2009

Буду благодарен.

----------


## komp24

Скажите а сельхозпроизводителей нет,а? 
Если есть скиньте ссылку, плиз.

----------


## Flut

> при установке новой счет-фактуры выскакивает след: 
> ОргБухгалтер    = глФИО<<?>>(СписокДанных.Полу  ить("ФИОБух"),1);
> {E:\БАЗА\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF451.ERT(182)}: Функция не обнаружена (глФИО)
> ОргРук          = глФИО<<?>>(СписокДанных.Полу  ить("ФИОРук"),1);
> {E:\БАЗА\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF451.ERT(183)}: Функция не обнаружена (глФИО)
> Кто знает с чем его  и как убратьИ файлы переписала уже 2 раза..


Не парься
Короче, запускай конфигуратор, потом преприятие.
Запускай в предприятии совою счет фактуру( Тоесть спровоцируй эту ошибку.)
Как только выскочит сообщение :

ОргБухгалтер    = глФИО<<?>>(СписокДанных.Полу  ить("ФИОБух"),1);
{E:\БАЗА\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF451.ERT(182)}: Функция не обнаружена (глФИО)
ОргРук          = глФИО<<?>>(СписокДанных.Полу  ить("ФИОРук"),1);
{E:\БАЗА\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF451.ERT(183)}: Функция не обнаружена (глФИО)

Кликай по нему два раза мышкой, автоматом перейдешь в конфигуратор, в модуль.
Там поправь строчки:
ОргБухгалтер    = глФИО(СписокДанных.Получит  ь("ФИОБух"),1);
на: своего бухгалтера
ОргБухгалтер    = "Иванова М.А.";

И строчку: 
ОргРук          = глФИО(СписокДанных.Получит  ь("ФИОРук"),1);
на: Своего деректора или кого там надо.
ОргРук          = "Петров П.М";

Сохранись
И будет тебе счастье.

Или можно попробовать в место:
ОргБухгалтер    = глФИО(СписокДанных.Получит  ь("ФИОБух"),1);
написать:
ОргБухгалтер    = глФамилияИмяОтчество(Спис  кДанных.Получить("ФИОБух"),1  );
ну и соответсвенно вместо
ОргРук          = глФИО(СписокДанных.Получит  ь("ФИОРук"),1);
написать:
ОргРук          = глФамилияИмяОтчество(Спис  кДанных.Получить("ФИОРук"),1  );

----------


## Naiman

Нужен dt файл 8.1 бух для Казахстана, поделитесь пожайлуста

----------


## b2b

Пожалуйста дайте конфигурацию 1С Рарус магазин если сломаная есть, то ещё лучше ... 

*2Nep*
22.03.08 Вы выкладывали ссылки на конфигурации ... нельзя-ли продублировать ... конкретно по магазинам?

----------


## belka___

Очень нужна конфа "Управление автотранспортом 8.1" любой релиз, работающая без ключа.

----------


## Naiman

8,1 Бух для Казахстана очень нужно плиз:)

----------


## ufx07

Здравствуйте!
На тис 957 ссылочка битая, помогите пож (или её найти или что-нибудь поновеее)
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Aleksrip

Плиз Дайте ссылочку на конфигурацию вещевое довольствие!!

----------


## sirop4ikk

Помогите найти обновление камин 1.2.041 от 14.04.2009...

----------


## base_1c

> Здравствуйте!
> На тис 957 ссылочка битая, помогите пож (или её найти или что-нибудь поновеее)
> Заранее благодарен


ТиС 959
http://letitbit.net/download/7429.7e...0000k.rar.html

----------


## zun-zun

Всем доброе время суток!!! Мне нужно обновление отчетности для 2 кв 2009 года, для сельскохозяйственных предприятий. Или подходит обычный пакет?

----------


## Лёха 222

привет всем!помогите очень прошу,есть у кого 1с рарус общепит 6 без ключа,или трактир-общепит.заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## mayamaya

Доброй ночи!
Обновили конфигурацию БД и отчётности за 2кв.
А там написано, что нужен релиз не ниже 025.

Посмотрели на форуме - нашли ссылку на 027, но битая (((

Видели упоминание про 028.
Какой релиз последний?
и ссылку можно?

----------


## gribuz

Доброе утро.
Нужно обновление Зарплата+Кадры, релиз 7.70.289.
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## gintaras

Нужна конфигурация ТиС 7.70.875. Кто может подсказать ссылку. Не могу найти по поиску

----------


## Огренич Андрей

_Добавлено через 5 минут 9 секунд_



> "Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027 все компоненты ("Бухгалтерия", "Торговля + Склад", "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", "Производство+услуги+бухга  терия", "Зарплата+Кадры", "Упрощенная система налогообложения") (new)"
> 
> Перезалей пожалуйста, ссылка битая.



Присоединяюсь к просьбе.

----------


## yermakov_d

конфигурации, присутствующей на диске ИТС ПРОФ за Июль 2009 года. В их числе?
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (базовая).
  Конфигурация, редакция 4.5.
  Релиз 7.70.507 от 23.06.2009 г.
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7.
  Типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5.
  Релиз 7.70.507 от 23.06.2009 г.
1С:Предприниматель 7.7.
  Конфигурация, редакция 1.2.
  Релиз 7.70.155 от 23.06.2009 г
1C:Предприятие 7.7
Конфигурация Зарплата+Кадры 
Релиз 7.70.289 от 20.06.2009
1C:Предприятие 7.7
Конфигурация Зарплата+Кадры 
Релиз 7.70.289 от 20.06.2009
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. (базовая).
  Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения", редакция 1.3.
  Релиз 7.70.163 от 23.06.2009 г.
 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7.
  Типовая конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения", редакция 1.3.
  Релиз 7.70.163 от 23.06.2009 г.
Letitbit

----------


## base_1c

> Доброе утро.
> Нужно обновление Зарплата+Кадры, релиз 7.70.289.
> Заранее огромное спасибо.


http://letitbit.net/download/7624.7a...lc289.rar.html

_Добавлено через 10 минут 53 секунды_



> Доброй ночи!
> Обновили конфигурацию БД и отчётности за 2кв.
> А там написано, что нужен релиз не ниже 025.
> 
> Посмотрели на форуме - нашли ссылку на 027, но битая (((
> 
> Видели упоминание про 028.
> Какой релиз последний?
> и ссылку можно?


Последняя платформа 7.7 027

http://letitbit.net/download/6513.64...70027.rar.html

----------


## Retep

Поделитесь , пожалуйста, конфигурацией 1С:ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой  организации.

----------


## S_GRAY

Диск ИТС ПРОФ за июль, ссылки не проверял

Download/Скачать rapidshare
700 Mb + 3% recovery

http://rapidshare.com/files/25115665....ru.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115679....ru.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115695....ru.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115710....ru.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115725....ru.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115738....ru.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115752....ru.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115766....ru.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115781....ru.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115795....ru.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115809....ru.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115824....ru.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115837....ru.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115852....ru.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115869....ru.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115882....ru.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115896....ru.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115909....ru.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115926....ru.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115939....ru.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115952....ru.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115969....ru.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115980....ru.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115996....ru.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25116011....ru.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25116027....ru.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25116042....ru.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25116057....ru.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25116073....ru.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25116088....ru.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25116105....ru.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25116120....ru.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25116133....ru.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25116147....ru.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25115651....ru.part35.rar

Download/Скачать hotfile
700 Mb + 3% recovery
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part01.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part02.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part03.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part04.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part05.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part06.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part07.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part08.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part09.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part10.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part11.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part12.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part13.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part14.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part15.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part16.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part17.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part18.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part19.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part20.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part21.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part22.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part23.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part24.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part25.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part26.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part27.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part28.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part29.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part30.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part31.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part32.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part33.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part34.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/18...)--.part35.rar

Пароль/Password: www.2baksa.net

_Добавлено через 15 минут 10 секунд_
Диск 1С:Консалтинг за июнь

+ RapidShare.com:
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070630...06_.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070630...06_.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070631...06_.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070629...06_.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070629...06_.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070630...06_.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070630...06_.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070631...06_.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070630...06_.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070630...06_.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070678...06_.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070679...06_.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070681...06_.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070681...06_.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070681...06_.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070682...06_.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070682...06_.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070682...06_.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070682...06_.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070682...06_.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25070688...06_.part21.rar

----------


## Baken

> Обновление "упрощенки" 7.70.162
> 7.70.162 UPD


При открытии требует пароль. Какой?

----------


## ЛенШ

Дайте ссылку на релиз 507 для 1С 7.7 типовая, не могу найти

----------


## yursio

> Дайте ссылку на релиз 507 для 1С 7.7 типовая, не могу найти


посмотри по внимательнее, пару дней назад качал имено 507

_Добавлено через 53 секунды_
Розыскивается конфа Континент: Брокер, если есть у кого залейте плиз

----------


## sasavi

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как сделать в 1с 7.7 для Украины возможность печати отсканированых сертификатов вместе с накладной согласно номенклатуры 
,по возможности без переустановки 1с, или найти 1с для ветаптек для украины. Большое спасибо тем кто поможет.

----------


## alexsmir

> Дайте ссылку на релиз 507 для 1С 7.7 типовая, не могу найти


смотри пост 1444

----------


## gorec2005

подскажите а где комплексную конфу поискать последнюю...

...
нашлась тут

----------


## kws

*Регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Формы отчетности Бюджетные 09q2002 от 08.07.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## KrOks

Подскажите где найти Конфигурацию "Конвертация данных"7.70.144 для 1СПредприятия 7.7

----------


## alexsmir

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 *Формы отчетности бюджетные за 2 квартал 2009*
*09q2002 от 08.07.2009*
Размер: 9.72 MB
*Скрытый текст*http://uploading.com/files/952SU0IV/бюдж_отч_2кв_08.07.09.rar.html
Список изменений в обновлении 09q2002 по сравнению с 09q1001      
1. Выгрузка бюджетной отчетности главных распорядителей средств 
федерального бюджета, представляемой в федеральное казначейство
приведена в соответсвие Требованиям версии 3.4.

_Добавлено через 1 час 40 минут 46 секунд_
*Конфигурация "Конвертация данных"   	релиз 7.70.144*
Размер:  9.00 MB
*Скрытый текст*http://uploading.com/files/EAWMTNIV/cdconf144.1000000k.rar.html
Список изменений релиза 7.70.124 по сравнению с релизом 7.70.123
Добавлена возможность обмена данными с учетными конфигурациями
1С:Предприятия 7.7 в формате XML. Соответственно,
в конфигурации "Финансовое планирование" изменена
обработка "Загрузка данных из файла" и добавлена обработка
"Выгрузка аналитики в файл". Для корректной работы обработки
"Выгрузка аналитики в файл" необходимо наличие 
в каталоге Extforms рабочей базы файла правил обмена RFp_AcTr.xml.
В механизмах выгрузки данных в конфигурацию 
"Финансовое планирование", встраиваемых в учетные конфигурации,
изменена обработка "Выгрузка данных для планирования" и
форма списка справочника "Аналитика финансового планирования".
Для корректной работы обработки "Выгрузка данных для планирования"
необходимо наличие в каталоге Extforms рабочей базы учетной 
конфигурации файла правил обмена RAcTr_Fp.xml.

----------


## Lusenok

Здравствуйте!
Есть у кого нибудь файл 09q2001 для обновления форм отчетности 1С Предприятие 7.7 ПРОФ? Если есть скиньте пожалуйста на ящик Lusenok1985@mail.ru буду очень благодарна!!!!
Заранее спасибо большое

----------


## johnsm123

> Здравствуйте!
> Есть у кого нибудь файл 09q2001 для обновления форм отчетности 1С Предприятие 7.7 ПРОФ? Если есть скиньте пожалуйста на ящик Lusenok1985@mail.ru буду очень благодарна!!!!
> Заранее спасибо большое


вот тут посмотри http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9716 это тебе поможет

----------


## nik2101

Нужна конфа "Торговля и Склад". Ссылки, которые есть проверил (файл удален, лист не найден)

----------


## ed55

а какой пароль архива
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений ред.6 Номер релиза 7.70.610 от 17.04.2007

----------


## Elena_gp

> Нужна конфа "Торговля и Склад". Ссылки, которые есть проверил (файл удален, лист не найден)


Держи ссылку

_Добавлено через 18 секунд_
http://depositfiles.com/files/nljct4408

----------


## Lusenok

Здравствуйте! Вы не подскажите мне есть ли какая нибудь разница если я поставля обновление регламентной отчетности за 2 квартал 2009 года для конфигурации упрощенная система налогооблажения на 1С Предприятие 7.7 (сетевая версия)!
Буду очень вам благодарна!

----------


## friend_dimka

Комплексная для Украины 29 релиз
http://depositfiles.com/files/imnooquye
Отчеты от 26.06.2009 к ней:
http://depositfiles.com/files/xiurze1x1

----------


## KosPin

Здравствуйте!
Не подскажете, где можно найти Платформу Предприятие 7.7 без ломалки? В частности мне нужна офиц. сетевая 3-х пользовательская.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## iren

*Elena_gp*, поделитесь пожалуйста новыми релизами для комплексной  R7.40.491

----------


## polkakixto

Есть ли у кого нибудь, внешняя печатная форма торг-12 для УСН?

----------


## alexsmir

> Не подскажете, где можно найти Платформу Предприятие 7.7 без ломалки? В частности мне нужна офиц. сетевая 3-х пользовательская.


посмотрите здесь
Платформа 7.70.027 первая сетевая дискета.
http://www.easyload.ru/download/?10043
Общие дискеты - 11.7Мб
http://rapidshare.com/files/7996314/...c2-10.rar.html

----------


## Elena_gp

[QUOTE=iren;21529]*Elena_gp*, поделитесь пожалуйста новыми релизами для комплексной  R7.40.491[/Q

Получай ссылку

_Добавлено через 17 секунд_
http://depositfiles.com/files/9nldmxdww

_Добавлено через 13 минут 56 секунд_



> посмотрите здесь
> Платформа 7.70.027 первая сетевая дискета.
> h


первая ссылка битая

----------


## alexsmir

> первая ссылка битая


перед тем как выложить, проверял (сейчас действительно ошибка)
выкладываю другую ссылку
1С:Предприятие 7.7.027 первая дискета (сетевая) ~1,1 Мб
http://ifolder.ru/663574

----------


## lenaonly

> Доброе утро.
> Нужно обновление Зарплата+Кадры, релиз 7.70.289.
> Заранее огромное спасибо.


http://depositfiles.com/files/ko6glh1dq

----------


## tinh_ban

Нужно обновление Зарплата+Кадры, релиз 7.70.289 базовая версия
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## kola01

Приветствую.
Поделитесь дополнением к 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7  "КАМИН:Розничный магазин" более свежим релизом чем 1.0.025. 
Прошу Вас не оставляйте эту просьбу без внимания.

----------


## ZarathustraRus

Пароль?

----------


## mitjagad

автопредприятие есть? или может из вот этого http://www.almazsoft.ru/index.php?op...d=31&Itemid=67 можно сделать рабочую версию  а не демо. ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!

----------


## via_82

Доброе всем время суток.
Нужен старый релиз ТиС 948. У кого есть поделитесь.

----------


## kalas

> Доброе всем время суток.
> Нужен старый релиз ТиС 948. У кого есть поделитесь.


http://letitbit.net/download/9972.e9...0000k.rar.html

----------


## RNDM

Народ, а обновления отчетности для 1с:предприниматель за 2 квартал ни у кого нет?
заранее спасибо :)

----------


## kalas

> Народ, а обновления отчетности для 1с:предприниматель за 2 квартал ни у кого нет?
> заранее спасибо :)


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...postcount=1394

----------


## base_1c

> Нужно обновление Зарплата+Кадры, релиз 7.70.289 базовая версия
> Заранее огромное спасибо.


http://letitbit.net/download/4690.4e..._base.rar.html

----------


## RNDM

Большое спасибо :)

----------


## v-anatolik-s

нужна отчетность регламентированная
1с 7.7 предприятие типовая конфа.
за рание благодарю)))

----------


## base_1c

http://letitbit.net/download/5578.50...2_GRP.rar.html

----------


## irinanov

Пожалуйста помогите. Обновили 1С 7,7 до платформы 507. В некоторых базах обновления в счет/фактурах встали нормально, т.е. печатает и показывает  в полном и в сокращенном виде, а в некоторых печатает как обычно только в сокращенном. ПОЧЕМУ? Хотя после обновления было написано что это обновление установилось. Может быть как нибудь можно через конфигуратор просто в счет/фактуре в каждой базе прописать полное и сокращенное наименование.

----------


## mihelbr

Посмотрите присутсвует ли данный код в модуле формы Счет-Фактуры




> Если ДатаДок < '09.06.2009' Тогда
> 		Продавец = СокрЛП(Константа.НазваниеО  рганизации);
> 	Иначе	
> 		Продавец = СокрЛП(Константа.Официальн  оеНазваниеОрганизации) + " (" + СокрЛП(Константа.НазваниеО  рганизации) + ")";
> КонецЕсли;


проверьте также дату фактуры т.е. фактуры до 09.06.2009 это фактуры по старому

----------


## irinanov

В том то и дело, что в конфигураторе все эти строчки написаны, а в счет фактуре почему то не пишет так как положено. :mad:
Уже голова болит, все облазила, все равно не ставит, приходится каждый раз вручную ставить. Может просто где нибудь в конфигураторе прописать полное наименование в самой печатной форме. Подскажите как это сделать.:confused:

----------


## Elena_gp

Войди в Сервис - регистрация внешних печатных форм - Счет-фаутура. Проверь, может твм подключенв старая форма. 
Войди в каталог Extforms информационной базы - Prnforms - и удали или переименуй файл sf***.ert (не помню точно имя). Должно получиться.

----------


## lenaonly

> Пожалуйста помогите. Обновили 1С 7,7 до платформы 507. В некоторых базах обновления в счет/фактурах встали нормально, т.е. печатает и показывает в полном и в сокращенном виде, а в некоторых печатает как обычно только в сокращенном. ПОЧЕМУ? Хотя после обновления было написано что это обновление установилось. Может быть как нибудь можно через конфигуратор просто в счет/фактуре в каждой базе прописать полное и сокращенное наименование.


http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...se=LAW;n=88781

----------


## jrsvlad

> Платформа *1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027* все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.
> 
> *"Бухгалтерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5
> *7.70.506 от 09.04.2009 г.*
> 7.70.505 от 24.03.2009 г.
> 7.70.504 от 26.01.2008 г.
> 7.70.503 от 19.12.2008 г.
> 7.70.502 от 26.08.2008 г. 
> 
> ...


Нету её на рапиде, выложи повторно

----------


## perience

_Добавлено через 38 минут 44 секунды_



> *УСН 163* (на deposit!!)
> часть1
> часть2
> **
> Усн_upd+отчетность 09q2001
> *****
> *Отчеты 2-й кв.* (тоже на Депозите!):
> для Предпринимателя
> для Усн
> для общей


ANT10 добрый ты человек, спасибо тебе большое :drinks:

_Добавлено через 40 минут 8 секунд_
*Уважаемые форумчане, очень срочно нужна регламентированная отчетность за 4 квартал 2008 года (не для бюджета)*

----------


## mihelbr

Их есть у меня ловите

4кв2008 УСН
http://depositfiles.com/files/ul8ut9328
4кв2008 БУХ
http://depositfiles.com/files/hg1gacuqb
4кв2008 ИП
http://depositfiles.com/files/qc3hj5s1i

----------


## perience

> Их есть у меня ловите
> 
> 4кв2008 УСН
> http://depositfiles.com/files/ul8ut9328
> 4кв2008 БУХ
> http://depositfiles.com/files/hg1gacuqb
> 4кв2008 ИП
> http://depositfiles.com/files/qc3hj5s1i


Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!! :)

_Добавлено через 9 минут 32 секунды_
Мне надо сдать декларацию ЕСН в регламентированной отчености по форме 1151063, а где её взять? у меня стоит только 1151050

----------


## alexsmir

> Мне надо сдать декларацию ЕСН в регламентированной отчености по форме 1151063, а где её взять? у меня стоит только 1151050


если нужна отчетность за 2 кв. 2009 года тогда смотрите
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...3&postcount=20

----------


## perience

> если нужна отчетность за 2 кв. 2009 года тогда смотрите
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...3&postcount=20


там ссылка на отчетность ПБЮЛ не работает :((

----------


## irinanov

Спасибо огромное!!! Удалила файл SF283 и все стало работать.

----------


## gorec2005

где поискать ТиС 959?...

----------


## Elena_gp

Держи ссылку

----------


## Killer_1C

Народ подскажите в чем проблема:
"Выгрузка: Бухгалтерский баланс (версия 5.01)
В сведениях об организации не заполнена или некорректно заполнена информация о юридическом адресе организации. Не удалось определить код региона.
Форма №1 за период: Январь - Июнь 2009 г.
Не удалось выгрузить Форма №1 за период: Январь - Июнь 2009 г..":mad:

----------


## Elena_gp

http://depositfiles.com/files/9nldmxdww

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 26 секунд_
Заполни адрес в формате ФНС

----------


## alexsmir

*perience*, 



> там ссылка на отчетность ПБЮЛ не работает


тогда можно посмотреть здесь:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...6&postcount=21

----------


## gorec2005

> Держи ссылку


если это мне - то где ссылка? :-)

----------


## ArPlus

Платежные документы для 7.7 какая версия последняя? У кого есть?

----------


## Elena_gp

Ссылка чуть ниже. Я слегка отвлеклась, и уже появилось новое сообщение

----------


## dim999

А почему итоги в разделе 2 ОПС за 1 полугодие не считаются (ставится прочерк вместо них). Базы обновлены до 163 релиза и 507 релиза. Кто нить знает?

_Добавлено через 48 секунд_
Релизы взяты с этого форума!

----------


## Elena_gp

Надо заполнить рвздел 3.3, иои что-такое в конце, там где, зарплата собирается по шкале

----------


## dim999

Это раздел 2,2 он заполнен и сохранен. При этом в резервной  копии базы все нормально считается.

----------


## Killer_1C

> http://depositfiles.com/files/9nldmxdww
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 минуты 26 секунд_
> Заполни адрес в формате ФНС


Спасибо, что откликнулись, но я уже нашел как решить эту проблему. Спасибо.

----------


## Лёха 222

помогите найти 1С рарус общепит,или 1С трактир общепит (без ключа).и если можно инструкцию к ним.очень нужно,заранее спасибо.

----------


## Elena_gp

Какой-то Общепит недавно скачала, но сама еще не ставила. Хочешь закину.

----------


## Лёха 222

да если можно

----------


## Elena_gp

http://depositfiles.com/files/w88plnc2p

_Добавлено через 26 секунд_
Держи ссылку

----------


## perience

> *perience*, 
> 
> тогда можно посмотреть здесь:
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...6&postcount=21


Вооо, работает, спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ :)

_Добавлено через 1 час 33 минуты 41 секунду_
Народ, какое обновление нужно для бюджетной бухгалтерии (сейчас релиз конфы 7.70.631), чтоб выгружать в казначейство уведомление об уточнении вида и принадлежности платежа?

----------


## gorec2005

чегой-то нигде найти не могу - может у кого есть Торговля 959?...

----------


## Elena_gp

http://depositfiles.com/files/nljct4408

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 16 секунд_
Вроде проверила. Это торговля 959

----------


## demm45

Большое человеческое спасибо.
Все с первого раза заработало и загрузилось.

----------


## Yonah1988

> Вооо, работает, спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ :)
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 час 33 минуты 41 секунду_
> Народ, какое обновление нужно для бюджетной бухгалтерии (сейчас релиз конфы 7.70.631), чтоб выгружать в казначейство уведомление об уточнении вида и принадлежности платежа?


у меня 632,  уведомление об уточнении вида и принадлежности платежа имеется

----------


## Ant10

> _Добавлено через 1 час 33 минуты 41 секунду_
> Народ, какое обновление нужно для бюджетной бухгалтерии (сейчас релиз конфы 7.70.631), чтоб выгружать в казначейство уведомление об уточнении вида и принадлежности платежа?


Поставьте обновление 632, (в нем всё есть!!!):
Бух бюджетная 632 upd+БухБюджетная 632 (полн.уст)Часть1+Часть2
***
Удачи!:)

----------


## Алена

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, с Базовой Бухгалтерией 7.70.507, на сайте дана ссылка только на типовую.
Заранее благодарна.

----------


## alexsmir

> *Алена*, Поделитесь, пожалуйста, с Базовой Бухгалтерией 7.70.507


смотри здесь
*Скрытый текст*http://rapidshare.com/files/250304196/acnb507.rar

----------


## Karambol

Добрый день! Киньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на последний релиз платформы 7.7 :)

----------


## Karambol

Добрый день! Киньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на последний релиз платформы 7.7 :)

----------


## friend_dimka

Устанавливать с нуля 24, потом обновлять на 27!!
*R770024:*
http://letitbit.net/download/2899.b2...DISK1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/1446.1f...DISK2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/9389.c9...DISK3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/2988.28...DISK4.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/0313.fb...DISK5.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/4535.40...DISK6.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/4708.41...DISK7.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/0376.e0...DISK8.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/5151.da...DISK9.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/4757.42...ISK10.rar.html
*R770027:*
http://letitbit.net/download/5620.eb...DISK1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/0579.04...DISK2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/9261.9d...DISK3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/1487.ea...DISK4.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/6962.69...DISK5.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/3976.a3...DISK6.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/6133.68...DISK7.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/9580.98...DISK8.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/8116.f8...DISK9.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/5622.53...ISK10.rar.html

----------


## kola01

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь пожалуйста дополнением к 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 "КАМИН:Розничный магазин" более свежим релизом чем 1.0.025.
Прошу вас очень....

----------


## Мирниал

Товарищи! Помогите! Стоит Комплексная конфигурация "Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Скла  +Зарплата+Кадры" 7.70.306 (по-видимому древняя). 
Хотел обновить до 7.70.491 "по инструкции" (через объединение конфигурации). Не получилось. В чем проблема может быть? Нужно промежуточное обновление? У кого есть - скиньте, пожалуйста, буду очень благодарен. p.s. платформа 7.70.027

----------


## johnsm123

> Товарищи! Помогите! Стоит Комплексная конфигурация "Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Скла  +Зарплата+Кадры" 7.70.306 (по-видимому древняя). 
> Хотел обновить до 7.70.491 "по инструкции" (через объединение конфигурации). Не получилось. В чем проблема может быть? Нужно промежуточное обновление? У кого есть - скиньте, пожалуйста, буду очень благодарен. p.s. платформа 7.70.027


тут либо накатывать все обновления по порядку либо делать перенос остатков и документов всех что по сути не так то уж и долго

----------


## Мирниал

> тут либо накатывать все обновления по порядку либо делать перенос остатков и документов всех что по сути не так то уж и долго


Может, все-таки достаточно будет парочки промежуточных?

----------


## johnsm123

> Может, все-таки достаточно будет парочки промежуточных?


парочки? :D да вы оптимист однако.....пропустить 201 обновление, почти пол конфигурации изменено глобально.....сейчас уже актуален 507 релиз

----------


## lenaonly

> парочки? :D да вы оптимист однако.....пропустить 201 обновление, почти пол конфигурации изменено глобально.....сейчас уже актуален 507 релиз


Вы путаете с Бухгалтерией. Речь идет о Комплексной?! Сейчас 492.

Вам надо делать конвертацию. Какая редакция?
ВНИМАНИЕ!
Для перехода на конфигурацию редакции 4.5 с редакции 4.4 следует
использовать описание порядка перехода, размещенное в файле
AcTrCc45\ExtForms\Conv44.txt, .

----------


## Мирниал

гы-гы-гы (истерично). :rolleyes: Чтож, попробуем. Спасибо.

----------


## ozrik

Всем привет! Первый раз здесь, разыскиваю "Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027 все компоненты", но ссылка http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ дохлая. Не могли бы ее обновить?

----------


## d5ce3e

> Всем привет! Первый раз здесь, разыскиваю "Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027 все компоненты", но ссылка http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ дохлая. Не могли бы ее обновить?


27-я отученная http://rapidshare.com/files/257634637/1Cv77_27.exe.html

----------


## zarin

Уже устал искать релиз 532 для "Воинская часть" в 7.7, хэлп плиз

----------


## bragina1973

Уважаемые! Нигде не могу найти 27 платформу на deposit..... Есть такая в природе? Премного благодарю.

----------


## alexsmir

> *zarin*, 
> Уже устал искать релиз 532 для "Воинская часть" в 7.7, хэлп плиз


посмотри здесь
*Скрытый текст*1С:Воинская часть 7.7.532 [20.01 Mb]
http://rapidshare.com/files/22994787...77_VCh_532.rar
pass : ru-board

----------


## XHuliGan

Люди, помогите найти Автосервис+Автозапчасти от Рарус

----------


## Ma4ete

Добры день!помогите пжл найти корфигурацию бюджет муниципального образования, а то кроме обновлений на неё, ничего найти не могу.

----------


## chingiz

Здравствуйте. Очень нужен отчет по материалам спысываемым в производство, с любыми вариантами отбора (что то типа реестра материалов, в разрезе документов за период)  для 1С 7.7  Бух.учет стандартная конфигурация. Помогите кто может, плз.

----------


## lenaonly

> Здравствуйте. Очень нужен отчет по материалам спысываемым в производство, с любыми вариантами отбора (что то типа реестра материалов, в разрезе документов за период)  для 1С 7.7  Бух.учет стандартная конфигурация. Помогите кто может, плз.


http://depositfiles.com/files/qp4u50te8
Оборотка по любому счету в разрезе субконто и документов и пр. Может подойдет?
Или вот эта
http://depositfiles.com/files/nw4igk8j4

----------


## nod80

А есть ли уже патченная 1с 8 Предприятие для Server 2008 x64?
P.S. Пробовал уст-ть 8.1.11.67 + Vista_x64.rar (установил usb эмуль аладдин+reg файлы), но досихпор требует ключ защиты. 
Что еще можно еще попробовать для x64?

----------


## kws

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений ред.6. 7.70.633 от 21.07.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## tovsuhoff

Блин, опять забыл подать декларацию. У кого нибудь есть июльский info.dat? Спасибо.

----------


## alexsmir

*tovsuhoff*, 



> Блин, опять забыл подать декларацию. У кого нибудь есть июльский info.dat? Спасибо.


Info.dat за июль 2009
pas : ru-board

_Добавлено через 1 час 36 минут 15 секунд_
*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений ред.6.1* 
Релиз 7.70.633 от 21.07.2009
Размер: 18,7 Мб
здесь:
зеркало:

----------


## mihelbr

http://depositfiles.com/files/q2devf0aj
Самый пожалуй, классный вариант установки платформы 27 который я видел
ломщик естьсразу, все устанавливается буквально в несколько кликов мышки
(и урибка, и скуль, и скуль 2005)

----------


## veller

Подскажите почему в 507 и 163 релизах   в платёжках не отражается 451 приказ от 26.05.2009 года...хотя это и есть основная суть последних релизов общего режима и УСНИИИИИИ?

----------


## Infernal_Rain

Подскажите пожалуйста (или поделитесь у кого есть) где можно взять 
Конфигурация "1С:Аспект-Ювелир"

----------


## alexsmir

*veller*, 



> Подскажите почему в 507 и 163 релизах в платёжках не отражается 451 приказ от 26.05.2009 года...хотя это и есть основная суть последних релизов общего режима и УСН?


В печатной форме номера данного приказа действительно нет, потому что основное в печатной форме это двойное наименование продавца, а это выполнено. Но 1С выпустила внешние печатные формы (в их вариантах, после выпуска данных релизов № приказа в заголовке есть). Ссылки на них на форуме есть.

_Добавлено через 21 минуту 35 секунд_
*Infernal_Rain*, 



> Подскажите пожалуйста (или поделитесь у кого есть) где можно взять 
> Конфигурация "1С:Аспект-Ювелир"


здесь:
Аспект: Ювелир 7.70.05 
Обновление до 7.70.10

----------


## veller

> В печатной форме номера данного приказа действительно нет, потому что основное в печатной форме это двойное наименование продавца, а это выполнено. Но 1С выпустила внешние печатные формы (в их вариантах, после выпуска данных релизов № приказа в заголовке есть). Ссылки на них на форуме есть.



А ссылку можноИИ

----------


## alexsmir

*veller*, 



> А ссылку можноИИ


Пожалуйста
УСН 7.70.163 от 23.06.2009 года
счет-фактура в соответствии с постановлением правительства №451 от 26.06.2009 года
Бухгалтерия 7.70.507
счет-фактура в соответствии с постановлением правительства №451 от 26.06.2009 года

----------


## Saf

> http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ


  битая ссылка

"LinkList not found."

----------


## bragina1973

> http://depositfiles.com/files/q2devf0aj
> Самый пожалуй, классный вариант установки платформы 27 который я видел
> ломщик естьсразу, все устанавливается буквально в несколько кликов мышки
> (и урибка, и скуль, и скуль 2005)


 О! какое же вам человеческое спасибо!!!

----------


## ditver

Помогите плиз - нужна конфигурация Сельхозпредприятие

----------


## kws

*1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация Проф. 7.70.290 от 24.07.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.290 (обновление) от 24.07.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## maxilove

> Речь идет о Комплексной?! Сейчас 492.


разве комплексная уже 492ИИ :eek:

----------


## ildan

> 27-я отученная http://rapidshare.com/files/257634637/1Cv77_27.exe.html


ссылка битая:(

----------


## манинка-перинка

помогите плиииииз
нужна книжка Комплект вопросов  сертифицированного экзамена по программе 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 новый план счетов

----------


## taffik

господа ишу простенькую конфу для САУНЫ
помогите плиз........

----------


## ed55

Прошу помочь!Нужна конфигурация 1С гостиница.

----------


## taffik

> Прошу помочь!Нужна конфигурация 1С гостиница.


http://rapidshare.com/files/13192772...Hotel_4.07.rar
вроде все работает..........

----------


## ed55

taffik, Спасибо!

----------


## taffik

господа ишу простенькую конфу для САУНЫ
помогите плиз........

----------


## Sobol

Доброго всем времени суток. помогите плиз с релизом для "Весь Учёт: Упрощённая система налогообложения (УСН) в ТСЖ и Управляющей компании (УК)". заранее спасибо.

----------


## Xamik

Добрый вечер! необходима конфигурация 1с Автосервис для платформы 7.7

----------


## sd001034

Даже не знаю... Столько раз выкладывали... но на всякий случай: 1С v7.70.027, пропатченная, автоустановщик, одним файлом, sql и такая, вообщем все.
http://narod.ru/disk/11346913000/7.70.027_.rar.html

----------


## Ant10

*Рарус Автохозяйство 1.016*deposit
==
*Рарус АвтоСалон+Сервис+Запчасти*deposit
==
*Альфа-Авто 4.0.04.08*deposit

----------


## Nordi

Не смог найти, помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Infernal_Rain

Возник вопрос по работе в Аспект: Ювелир:
Вот например в конфигурации было оприходованно определенное количество ювелирных изделий по весу. 
А каким образом можно потом посмотреть остатки на складе именно по количеству? А то Складская справка выдает общее количество определенных изделий и их общий вес. Возможно ли как-то это детализировать?

----------


## NaGaN

Киньте ссылки на все обновления которые надо поставить "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений" с релиза 7.70.617 по 633

----------


## Лёха 222

привет всем.где можно скачать рарус общепит проф.ред.6 работающая без ключа.помогите пожалуйста.заранее спасибо.

----------


## Triam4ik

Кто-нибудь дайте рабочую версию конфы Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет

----------


## alexsmir

посмотрите:
«Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН), ред. 1.0 
Релиз 7.70.122.160 от 09.02.2009 (11.8 мб) 
Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты, ред. 1.0 
Релиз 7.70.122 от 09.02.2009 (2.4 мб)
Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет
Релиз 7.70.121.502 Размер: 7.73 Мб
пароль на архив: www.nowa.

----------


## Мирниал

Товарищи! Спасайте! 

Не завалялось у кого Комплексные "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры" релизы: 7.70.311, 7.70.424, 7.70.432, 7.70.447 и 7.70.459

Пытаюсь обновить древний 7.70.306. Вычитал, вроде эти подойдут :)

----------


## lenaonly

> посмотрите:
> «Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН), ред. 1.0 
> Релиз 7.70.122.160 от 09.02.2009 (11.8 мб)


Спасибо

----------


## drabov

Помогите найти конфу Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия 7.70.310

----------


## Ant10

*Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия 7.70.310*
Часть1+Часть2
--или
ПУБ 310 upd

----------


## nextua

Рарус Автохозяйство 1.016deposit
==
Рарус АвтоСалон+Сервис+Запчастиde  posit
==
Альфа-Авто 4.0.04.08deposit
Хотелось бы узнать, эти конфы отвязанные или нет?

----------


## hainik2

люди добрые помогите, киньте ссылку на зарплату для сельхозпредприятий с новыми вычетами (есть  только сельхозпредприятие 7.70.222)
заранее всех целую и благодарю

----------


## dmitry37

> Нужна обработка УРБД для синхронизации баз


http://rapidshare.com/files/261481394/1C_URBD.rar.html

----------


## maxilove

> http://rapidshare.com/files/13192772...Hotel_4.07.rar
> вроде все работает..........


странно, выдает вирус и не дает качать :confused:

----------


## Nordi

> http://rapidshare.com/files/261481394/1C_URBD.rar.html


Благодарю :yes:

----------


## JOKER911

Подскажите пожалуйста как объединить конфигурации Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия с крнфиг Зарплата+Кадры

----------


## lenaonly

> Подскажите пожалуйста как объединить конфигурации Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия с крнфиг Зарплата+Кадры


Может Вы имеете ввиду выгрузку данных по ЗП из ЗиК в ПУБ?

----------


## JOKER911

Я только что установил ЗИК и мне надо выгрузить данные по ЗП и КАДРАМ и ПУБ.

----------


## lenaonly

в ЗиК: Сервис- Обмен данными- Выгрузка проводок и данных налогового учета. Затем в ПУБ: Сервис-Обмен данными - Загрузка данных. Найти файл выгрузки CDData.xml и загрузить.

----------


## VictN

Люди добрые!! ПАМАЖИТЕ!!! 
Нужны обновления регламентированных отчетов за июнь месяц..и за июль для 7-й бухглтерии... обычная

----------


## JOKER911

> в ЗиК: Сервис- Обмен данными- Выгрузка проводок и данных налогового учета. Затем в ПУБ: Сервис-Обмен данными - Загрузка данных. Найти файл выгрузки CDData.xml и загрузить.


У меня ЗИК совнршенно пустая и мне надо из ПУБ загрузить в ЗИК все данные по ЗП и кадрам

----------


## lenaonly

> Я только что установил ЗИК и мне надо выгрузить данные по ЗП и КАДРАМ и ПУБ.


Так и пишите! Тогда наоборот. Сначала из ПуБ надо выгрузить план счетов, аналитику и загрузить в ЗИК. А сами начальные данные по ЗП затем заносятся ручками.

----------


## Lusy

Помогите!!! Нужна срочно 1С Предприятие:Нормировщик.

----------


## Olga1980

Люди добрые, помогите. Нужен 286 релиз ЗиК проф. Тут нашла только базовую.

----------


## alexsmir

> Люди добрые!! ПАМАЖИТЕ!!! 
> Нужны обновления регламентированных отчетов за июнь месяц..и за июль для 7-й бухглтерии... обычная


смотри здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10052&page=3

_Добавлено через 9 минут 2 секунды_



> Люди добрые, помогите. Нужен 286 релиз ЗиК проф. Тут нашла только базовую.


смотри здесь

----------


## ed55

Привет всем! У меня вопрос по Синимекс Гостиница редакции 4.
Есть ли решение ключа защиты? Заранее спасибо

----------


## piton667

Люди, помогите, где можно скачать конфу Рарус-Автотранспорт для 7.7., оч. надо, а то на форуме ссылки битые.

_Добавлено через 1 час 36 минут 49 секунд_
Уже не надо, скачал))))

----------


## tasyovich

Я только начал работать в 1с хочу поставить себе дома  1с7.7 для тренировки в бухгалтери  помогите обойти ключь

----------


## Mordret

Всем привет. Подскажите где можно взять  1С:Менеджер продаж.Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Xamik

> Я только начал работать в 1с хочу поставить себе дома  1с7.7 для тренировки в бухгалтери  помогите обойти ключь


Читайте топик уважаемый, а не захламляйте его флудом =(

----------


## Лёха 222

подскажите пожалуйста где можно взять видеокурс рарус общепит ред6.,а то чтото не проводятся документы,может не так что делаю.помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## kalas

> Я только начал работать в 1с хочу поставить себе дома 1с7.7 для тренировки в бухгалтери помогите обойти ключь


держи




> Даже не знаю... Столько раз выкладывали... но на всякий случай: 1С v7.70.027, пропатченная, автоустановщик, одним файлом, sql и такая, вообщем все.
> http://narod.ru/disk/11346913000/7.70.027_.rar.html

----------


## Aspirine

> Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз *7.70.027* все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.
> 
> *"Бухгалтерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5
> *7.70.504 от 26.01.2009 г.*
> 7.70.503 от 19.12.2008 г.
> 7.70.502 от 26.08.2008 г.
> 
> *"Торговля + Склад"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 9.2 
> *7.70.956 от 24.03.2009 г.*
> ...



Error
LinkList not found.

Ссылка не рабочая.:eek:

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 31 секунду_



> *Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027* все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.
> 
> *"Бухгалтерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5
> *7.70.506 от 09.04.2009 г.*
> 7.70.505 от 24.03.2009 г.
> 7.70.504 от 26.01.2008 г.
> 7.70.503 от 19.12.2008 г.
> 7.70.502 от 26.08.2008 г. 
> 
> ...



Ссылка не работает !:yes:
LinkList not found.

_Добавлено через 24 минуты 49 секунд_



> *Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027* все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ



ВНИМАНИЕ !!!  ССЫЛКА НЕ РАБОЧАЯ.:yes:

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 10 секунд_
Не могу найти "Платежные документы" для 7.7. Последняя вроде бы 7.70.333.

----------


## veller

Релиз 7.70.163 

Новое в релизе

- изменение порядка заполнение счетов-фактур в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 26 мая 2009 г. № 451; 
- добавление комплекта регламентированной отчетности за 2 кв. 2009 г.;


Дайте, пожалуйста ссылку на обновление  релизы 163 и 507, где данные постановления работают и не надо забивать всё в ручную!! Очень Вас прошу!!!!! Нет сил ждать новый релиз!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## base_1c

> Релиз 7.70.163 
> 
> Новое в релизе
> 
> - изменение порядка заполнение счетов-фактур в соответствии с Постановлением Правительства РФ от 26 мая 2009 г. № 451; 
> - добавление комплекта регламентированной отчетности за 2 кв. 2009 г.;
> 
> 
> Дайте, пожалуйста ссылку на обновление  релизы 163 и 507, где данные постановления работают и не надо забивать всё в ручную!! Очень Вас прошу!!!!! Нет сил ждать новый релиз!!!!!!!!!!


Упрощенка 163
http://letitbit.net/download/1543.16...sn163.rar.html

Бух 507
http://letitbit.net/download/1342.10...cn507.rar.html

----------


## chingiz

Очень нужен реестр документов "Перемещение материалов" с разверткой по материалам. кто может хелпните пож-та.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 49 секунд_
для стандартной бухгалтерии 7.7

----------


## lenaonly

> Очень нужен реестр документов "Перемещение материалов" с разверткой по материалам. кто может хелпните пож-та.
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 49 секунд_
> для стандартной бухгалтерии 7.7


Есть оборотка в разрезе документов.
http://depositfiles.com/files/nw4igk8j4

----------


## George M

Люди помогите, плизззз, нужны обработки для 1с 7.7 ТиС для выгрузки и загрузки справочников из одной базы в другую 
(контрагенты, номенклатура и т.п.)

----------


## chingiz

немного не то. Тут материал и документы по этой позиции, а мне нужно наоборот, чтобы был  - документ и перемещаемые этим документом материылы.

----------


## Kleister

*Платформа 1С 7.7* релиз *7.70.027* [setup ~6.0 Mb] все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.
Depositfiles.com | Rapidshare.com

*Все конфигурации по ссылкам - официальные релизы фирмы 1С, полученные по линии тех. поддержки для франчайзи 1С.*

*"Бухгалтерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5
*Nо релиза|Дата релиза |Depositfiles.com|Rapidshare.com*
7.70.507 | 23.06.2009 | setup ; update | setup ; update
7.70.506 | 09.04.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.505 | 24.03.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------ 
7.70.504 | 26.01.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------ 
7.70.503 | 19.12.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------ 
7.70.502 | 26.08.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------ 
7.70.501 | 14.07.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------ 
7.70.500 | 23.05.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------ 
7.70.499 | 30.04.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------ 
7.70.498 | 07.04.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------ 
7.70.497 | 28.02.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------ 
7.70.496 | 13.02.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------ 
7.70.495 | 16.01.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------ 

*"Торговля + Склад"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 9.2
*Nо релиза|Дата релиза |Depositfiles.com|Rapidshare.com*
7.70.960 | 31.07.2009 | setup ; update | setup ; update
7.70.959 | 26.06.2009 | setup ; update | setup ; update
7.70.958 | 18.05.2009 | setup ; update | setup ; update
7.70.957 | 17.04.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------ 
7.70.956 | 24.03.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------ 
7.70.955 | 28.02.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------ 
7.70.954 | 22.07.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------

*"Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5
*Nо релиза|Дата релиза |Depositfiles.com|Rapidshare.com*
7.70.491 | 26.06.2009 | setup ; update | setup ; update
7.70.490 | 18.05.2009 | setup ; update | setup ; update
7.70.489 | 17.04.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.488 | 24.03.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.487 | 28.02.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.486 | 10.31.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.485 | 22.09.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.484 | 24.06.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------

*"Производство + услуги + бухглатерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 2.8
*Nо релиза|Дата релиза |Depositfiles.com|Rapidshare.com*
7.70.310 | 23.06.2009 | setup ; update | setup ; update
7.70.309 | 20.04.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.308 | 26.01.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.306 | 02.06.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------

*"Зарплата + Кадры"* типовая конфигурация.
*Nо релиза|Дата релиза |Depositfiles.com|Rapidshare.com*
7.70.290 | 24.07.2009 | setup ; update | setup ; update
7.70.289 | --.--.---- | ----- ; ------ | ----- ; ------
7.70.288 | 08.05.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.287 | 09.04.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.286 | 06.03.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.285 | 09.10.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.284 | 16.09.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------

*"Упрощенная система налогообложения"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 1.3
*Nо релиза|Дата релиза |Depositfiles.com|Rapidshare.com*
7.70.163 | 23.06.2009 | setup ; update | setup ; update
7.70.162 | 10.04.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.161 | 27.03.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.160 | 02.02.2009 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.159 | 19.12.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.158 | 09.10.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------
7.70.157 | 29.02.2008 | setup ; ------ | setup ; ------

----------


## base_1c

> Люди помогите, плизззз, нужны обработки для 1с 7.7 ТиС для выгрузки и загрузки справочников из одной базы в другую 
> (контрагенты, номенклатура и т.п.)


http://depositfiles.com/files/7hgcw7f26

Используй обработку tranref.ert

----------


## fox-kill

Помогите нужна рабочая "магазин"
ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!!!!!!!

----------


## kola01

Люди добрые. помогите..
у кого есть дополнения для 1С бух-рия  "Розничный магазин" для 7-ки?
:-(

----------


## Motor

Привет всем, помогите, нужен Форт2000, редакция 3,81, заранее спасибо.

----------


## papuas

Может, кто поможет релизом 1.0.031 или 1.0.030 комплекта отчетов "КАМИН: Упрощенка-15" Версия 1.0 для 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7.

Ну очень нужно.

----------


## MRDogma

Доброго времени суток. А есть у когонить конфа для производства и складского учёта по мебели? спасибо

----------


## sd001034

> Люди помогите, плизззз, нужны обработки для 1с 7.7 ТиС для выгрузки и загрузки справочников из одной базы в другую 
> (контрагенты, номенклатура и т.п.)


http://narod.ru/disk/11641630000/Exp...ort77.rar.html

Между одинаковыми конфигурациями. Работает без проблем.

----------


## Лёха 222

здравствуйте.помогите пожалуйста с общепитом!скиньте ссылку,без ключа умоляю!

----------


## witalia

Ребята, подскажите, в какую ветку мне нужно отправить запрос, суть в том, что дома не могу открыть Квартплату ТСЖ-Питер 12.2 конфигурация Виктора Плаксина, пишет, что "нелицензионная копия", а очень нужно делать расчет квартплаты людям.... Как сломать эту копию? Бухгалтерия и Зик взломаны Sable.

----------


## Alexerm45

> Платформа *1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027* все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.
> 
> *"Бухгалтерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5
> *7.70.506 от 09.04.2009 г.*
> 7.70.505 от 24.03.2009 г.
> 7.70.504 от 26.01.2008 г.
> 7.70.503 от 19.12.2008 г.
> 7.70.502 от 26.08.2008 г. 
> 
> ...


Все ОЧЕНЬ красиво расписано, но ссылка умерла, а я хотел сказать спасибо, увы...

----------


## Aspirine

Вопрос: Если предприниматель сидит на упрощенке, то какую прг ставить 1С:Предприниматель или 1С:Упрощенка ?

----------


## Kleister

*Alexerm45*, знаю что умерла. Смотри пост на предыдущей странице - там все есть.

----------


## George M

народ, подскажите как из переферийной базы (1с 7.7 ТиС) отвязать признак переферийной и сделать центральной базой?

----------


## alex_phantom

> народ, подскажите как из переферийной базы (1с 7.7 ТиС) отвязать признак переферийной и сделать центральной базой?


DEL 1SDBSET.* 
DEL 1SDWNLDS.* 
DEL 1SUPDTS.* 
DEL 1SSYSTEM.DBF

Потом делаешь выгрузку загрузку и всё.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 13 секунд_
Ну конечно если база в SQL то грузишь её в DBF для начала.

----------


## ed55

Есть ли Синимекс Гостиница отвязная от ключа?
Спасибо

----------


## Elena_gp

> Вопрос: Если предприниматель сидит на упрощенке, то какую прг ставить 1С:Предприниматель или 1С:Упрощенка ?


Лучше поставить упрощенку. Предприниматель обычно используют при общем налогообложении.

----------


## oxydian

Подскажите пожалуйста какую конфигурацию лучше использовать для Аптек?

----------


## Ant10

> Подскажите пожалуйста какую конфигурацию лучше использовать для Аптек?


На усмотрение:
Аптека Чиканук
Рарус Аптека 2.204
Аналит Аптека 4.0 для торговли и склад
Аналит_Аптека 5.0 проф. релиз 4.09
Аналит-Аптека 7.7

_Добавлено через 9 минут 47 секунд_



> здравствуйте.помогите пожалуйста с общепитом!скиньте ссылку,без ключа умоляю!


Камин: общепит релиз 1.0.033 (б\кл)-на базе 7-ки, ключ не нужен. Есть возможность выгрузки в Бух77.

----------


## nikon06

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти конфигурацию для сетевого маркетинга или склада с возможностью учета баллов за товар.

----------


## oxydian

> На усмотрение:
> Аналит_Аптека 5.0 проф. релиз 4.09
> Аналит-Аптека 7.7
> .


Спасибо большое!
Эти 2 конфигурации перезалейте пожалуста, т.к. ссылки не работают.

----------


## Gribocheg

Люди добрые, выручайте! Нужна конфигурация "Торговля+склад+алкоголь" на базе Торговля+Склад. Сам не знаю: либо это отдельная конфигурация, либо дополнение к типовой торговле. Нашел информацию про КТ-2000: Алкоголь - это она самая и есть?

Поделитесь, плиз. Заранее, благодарен.

----------


## kws

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Сельхоз. предприятие. Бух. учет." 7.70.413 от 07.08.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "С/х предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН ред.1 7.70.016 от 07.08.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## Лёха 222

> Камин: общепит релиз 1.0.033 (б\кл)-на базе 7-ки, ключ не нужен. Есть возможность выгрузки в Бух77.


А рарус-общепит нет?заранее спасибо.очень благодарен что отвечаете!

----------


## Ant10

> Помогите, пожалуйста, найти конфигурацию для сетевого маркетинга или склада с возможностью учета баллов за товар.


Пару лет назад сделал конфу на базе ТиС 77 для местной компании "Мирра-люкс". По мелочи, обновлял. Баллы и проценты считает.
Посмотрите, может пригодится-deposit (3.75Mb) - добавить нов.базу ( и переиндексировать монопольно)
--
p\s ссылка будет работать сутки или 10 закачек (Gold нет)

--

----------


## Elena_gp

> А рарус-общепит нет?заранее спасибо.очень благодарен что отвечаете!


http://depositfiles.com/files/1h4mmwap4

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 42 секунды_
Держи ссылку. Сама не ставила. Просто скачала. проверь, если хочешь

----------


## Ant10

> А рарус-общепит нет?заранее спасибо.очень благодарен что отвечаете!


-
Рарус_ресторан_бар_кафе_вер  ._211
-
*1С-Рарус:Общепит ред.6 Стандарт Локал Релиз 505*
Часть1+
Часть2+
Часть3
-
РАРУС Общепит 5.016
-
РАРУС Общепит 6 +crack
-
РАРУС Общепит стандарт 6
-
РАРУС Общепит стандарт 6_011_464
-
РАРУС Ресторан Бар Кафе
-
ШкольноеПитаниеПРОФ
-
Пароль на архивы ( на нек.): www.cyber-worlds.cn
===
p\s Проверял, но не всё; если что, то необходимо в глобальном модуле закомментировать проверку защиты (ну и в нек. док. также), а может всё пройдет...

_Добавлено через 13 минут 0 секунд_



> Спасибо большое!
> Эти 2 конфигурации перезалейте пожалуста, т.к. ссылки не работают.


-
еФарма 1.2.4
-
1С-Рарус: Аптека
-
Пароль на архивы ( на нек.): www.cyber-worlds.cn
-



> Люди добрые, выручайте! Нужна конфигурация "Торговля+склад+алкоголь" на базе Торговля+Склад. Сам не знаю: либо это отдельная конфигурация, либо дополнение к типовой торговле. Нашел информацию про КТ-2000: Алкоголь - это она самая и есть?
> 
> Поделитесь, плиз. Заранее, благодарен.


Пробуйте!
КТ-Алкогольное производство
-
Alko
-
Dокумент А-Винный Дом 4+
-
Виноводочная Торговля
-
Кронос-Алкоголь
-
Торговля алкоголем и управление залоговой тарой
Пароль на все архивы: www.cyber-worlds.cn

====
_Удачи нам всем!_

----------


## iger

Ищу R 7.70.633 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений

----------


## DimOIrik

Здравствуйте !

Товарищи, вопрос жизни и смерти, нужна локальная база УПП, не пустая.

Точнее нужны алгоритмы бюджетирования.

Демо база от 1С, очень слабенький пример, нужен хороший пример (желательно с действующего предприятия).

Что касается конспирации, то в самой базе можно (*но не желательно*) затереть все, кроме подсистемы бюджетирования. 

Уважаемые, кто чем может помогите !!!

----------


## Лёха 222

> Рарус_ресторан_бар_кафе_вер  ._211
> -
> 1С-Рарус:Общепит ред.6 Стандарт Локал Релиз 505
> Часть1+
> Часть2+
> Часть3
> -
> РАРУС Общепит 5.016
> -
> ...


Помогите,а то все требуют ключ защиты!

----------


## Ant10

> Ищу R 7.70.633 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений


 *БухБюджетная 633*:
Часть1+Часть2

----------


## valik_ua

Может есть что то для СТО + запчасти....

_Добавлено через 5 минут 27 секунд_
Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027 все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты ("Бухгалтерия", "Торговля + Склад", "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", "Производство+услуги+бухга  терия", "Зарплата+Кадры", "Упрощенная система налогообложения")
И вот это пойдет только ссылки битые.....

----------


## Marselka

Привет! Поделитесь, плиз, если есть у кого 1С:Консалтинг.Стандарт.Конс  труктор Уставов. очень нужно. буду очень благодарна.

----------


## yermakov_d

1С:Предприятие 7.7

1С: Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 ПРОФ.Типовая конфигурация Редакция 2.3 Релиз 7.70.290 
1С: Зарплата и Кадры 7.7. Конфигурация для базовой версии Редакция 2.3 Релиз 7.70.290 
Типовая конфигурация "Торговля и склад" Редакция 9.2 Релиз 7.70.959 
1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная конфигурация "Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Скла  +Зарплата+Кадры" Редакция 4.5 Релиз 7.70.491 
Обновлен адресный классификатор
turbobit.ru
Letitbit
Deposit

КЛАДР
letitbit
turbobit

----------


## Gleb

Помогите плиз... очень нужно "Бухгалтерия для распорядителей бюджетных средств" ред.3, релиз 7.70.333 срочно =(

----------


## lenaonly

А может кто-нибудь дать внешнюю форму счета для УСН, чтоб в наименовании Плательщика и грузополучателя указывался адрес и ИНН? (Клиенты требуют)

----------


## mihelbr

> А может кто-нибудь дать внешнюю форму счета для УСН, чтоб в наименовании Плательщика и грузополучателя указывался адрес и ИНН? (Клиенты требуют)


Нужен именно "счет" на оплату ?

----------


## Gleb

> А может кто-нибудь дать внешнюю форму счета для УСН, чтоб в наименовании Плательщика и грузополучателя указывался адрес и ИНН? (Клиенты требуют)


В счете? или Счет-Фактуре. Изменения в релизе есть под счет фактуру под эти требования. Если счета то ручками или за "Стакан" то мну в личку, сделаю. =) Если счет фактура, то чуть позже обновление выложу.

----------


## mihelbr

Народ у кого есть конфа 1с Деньги киньте ссылкой !!!

----------


## Gleb

У меня есть. Щас выложу.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 0 секунд_
http://narod.ru/disk/11866751000/usn...0000k.rar.html Так самый свежий УСН кому надо.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 54 секунды_
tmoh243.1000000k.rar.html 1C Деньги

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 22 секунды_
Ну так с распорядителем никто помочь не может? только 333 релиз нужен. или на крайний случай 332

----------


## Kung-Fu Zhin Zao

Люди подскажите по настройке пожалуйста. По 1с Предприниматель.
В общем какие параметры выставить и где. Под ИП с ОСНО и НДС.

И Основное сейчас - в настройках: 
Что значит Свидетельство о предпринимательской деятельности? То же что и - Свидетельство о гос. регистрации ИПИ
Какой номер там писать ОГРН или Серию и Номер Свид-ва?

Во вкладке Настройки-физ.лицо дата рождения до 1950г. выставляется третьим тысячелетием..т.е. нужно мне допустим 1947, вбить вручную год уже не получается, а если через выбор и нажать записать и ок, то потом выводится как 2047..Как быть тоИ

Спасибо.

_Добавлено через 5 минут 38 секунд_
Вернее вбить вручную дату получается как 28.04.47, к примеру. Но потом, после записи, если развернуть выбор даты то вылазит как 2047 апреля 28...

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 51 секунду_
Еще добавлю пару тройку вопросов...

--Киньте ссылочку на Классификатор  банков...Чтоб по бику банки подставлялись...

--Во вкладке настройке конфы-регистрация есть:
ИНН              |              Дата присвоения
ОГРН             |             Код по ОКПО
Так вот..Дата присвоения чего требуется, ИНН или ОГРН...

--Где мне вбивать свой Р/С и прочие банк. данные...

----------


## Gribocheg

А может завалялась у кого Торговля и Склад 7.70.946? Очень нужна.

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## lenaonly

> Нужен именно "счет" на оплату ?


Да. На УСН счета-фактуры не выписываем. Так счет просят со всеми реквизитами.

----------


## kalas

> Что значит Свидетельство о предпринимательской деятельности? То же что и - Свидетельство о гос. регистрации ИПИ
> Какой номер там писать ОГРН или Серию и Номер Свид-ва?


Да. Там пишется серия и номер.




> Во вкладке Настройки-физ.лицо дата рождения до 1950г. выставляется третьим тысячелетием..т.е. нужно мне допустим 1947, вбить вручную год уже не получается, а если через выбор и нажать записать и ок, то потом выводится как 2047..Как быть тоИ


Открываешь в меню Сервис-Параматры, закладка Общие-вторая строчка с верху "Год начала рабочего столетия"-ставишь, например 1900.




> Киньте ссылочку на Классификатор  банков...Чтоб по бику банки подставлялись...


Заходишь в меню Справочники-Классификаторы-Банков и нажимаешь кнопочку "Добавить банки из классификатора банков РФ". В открывшемся окне выбираешь: С web-сайта агентства РосБизнесКонсалтинг

Остальное сейчас посмотрю, потом исправлю коммент

----------


## G_Re

Уважаемые коллеги!
Какую посоветуете конфигурацию(7.7) для строительной организации?

----------


## Gleb

> Да. На УСН счета-фактуры не выписываем. Так счет просят со всеми реквизитами.


Ну тады ручками в конфигураторе =) по другому у 1С УСН нету. Если очень надо могу помочь.

----------


## Kung-Fu Zhin Zao

*kalas*,  Спасибо тебе...
Еще можешь подсказать, ставку рефинансирования надо выставлятьИ..если да то сколько сейчас..и по остальному подскзать))

----------


## kalas

> ИНН | Дата присвоения
> ОГРН | Код по ОКПО
> Так вот..Дата присвоения чего требуется, ИНН или ОГРН...
> --Где мне вбивать свой Р/С и прочие банк. данные...


Думаю писать дату присвоения ИНН, хотя дата должна быть одинаковая у ИНН и у ОГРН
Ставку рефинансирования можно взять тут: http://www.buh.ru/info-13
Р/С вбивать: справочники-предприятие-банковские счета 

P.S. лучше пиши в личку, а то флудить плохо :)

----------


## alex_phantom

А как найти Налогоплательщик 228 кажется, ну последний?

СПАСИБА

----------


## Gleb

> А как найти Налогоплательщик 228 кажется, ну последний?
> 
> СПАСИБА


Могу выложить обновление до 228 релиза. Надо?

----------


## Seziff

Помогите плиз нужна полная конфигурация (не обновление) 7.70.113.1  Расчет квартплаты.
Спасибо.

----------


## alex_phantom

> Могу выложить обновление до 228 релиза. Надо?


Ага. Надо. Жду.

----------


## Gleb

> Ага. Надо. Жду.


1CTAXUP228.1000000k.rar

----------


## base_1c

> А может завалялась у кого Торговля и Склад 7.70.946? Очень нужна.
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


Есть 947 и 945, если надо могу выложить

----------


## ed55

Друзья, помогите разобраться в следующем:
Не устанавливается очередной номер чека, появляются произвольные цифры
Платформа 1С Торговля и склад 7.7
Заранее благодорю

----------


## AlexW

помогите, нужен 1С-Рарус: Электронный сборник рецептур и лекарство для оного

----------


## Лёха 222

помогите.есть 1с для производства тортов.пирожн.очень нужно,помогите.без ключа

----------


## mobil187

у кого есть эмуль на Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) и сам конфиг тоже было бы неплохо...

----------


## Gribocheg

> Есть 947 и 945, если надо могу выложить


Спасибо, конечно, но вот необходим именно 946 релиз. Помогите, плиз.

----------


## strayxxx

ребята выручите, очень надо эмулятор для обхода защиты конфигурации Общепит 8Проф 1.5.19.6

_Добавлено через 16 минут 35 секунд_
или может есть конфигурация у кого Рарус Общепит Ред 8Проф 1.5.19.6

----------


## igor75

А для РБ, станндартная проф.,  есть у кого нибудь, я нашол только апрельское обновление релиза и налогов http://depositfiles.com/folders/V2SBLZEGA, поделитесь

_Добавлено через 28 часов 42 минуты 37 секунд_
немного ошибся, вот здесь http://depositfiles.com/folders/J2HEELE8R

----------


## 5timur5

Люди, помогите! Нужно обновление к конфигурации "Ломбард". На данный момент есть Ломбард 2.0 5.05/3.39 - нужно найти апдейт до последней версии 2. Версия 3.0 работает только с платформой 8.

ЗЫ Забыл написать, оф. сайт http://www.vdgb.mariel.ru.

----------


## kuhum

люди у кого есть --Хеликс: Автомойка и Шиномонтаж 8--

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная Типовая конфигурация 7.70.492 от 18.08.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## exo

igor75
Пишиим им на почту (адрес со стр новых вышедших релизов)... если продукт легально куплен (а взломанного пока нету), то они должны выслать пароль на закрытую страницу сайта для скачивания обновления... это бесплатно для 2ки... для 3ки уже нюансы какие-то.... насколько я помню.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная Типовая конфигурация 7.70.492 (обновление) от 18.08.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## Aspirine

Почему двумя частями?

_Добавлено через 39 секунд_
Что есть обновление ?

----------


## demondsh

А кто знает где найти конфигурацию деньги?

Упс, чуть порылся и нашел сам!!!

----------


## jaguar99

Привет. Народ помогите !!! На компе стояла 1с Зарплата и Кадры БАЗОВАЯ. Пришлось переустановить винду. После переустановки винды, стал ставить компоненту расчет с дискет. 6 дискета у меня не читается. Поехал с 1с-кой к дистрибьютеру и там мне на диск записали дистрибутив. 
После установки с диска, при запуске ярлыка пишет "Не найден ключ защиты"....
Ставлю с дискет и вместо 6-й дискеты подсовываю диск с дистрибутивом.... та же фигня. При запуске базовоя 1с ведь должно появится предложение ввести кодовое слово, а появляется не обнаружен ключ защиты.... У меня на правильный дистрибутив или я делаю что-то не таК ? ПЛиз хелп !
пробовал ставить ее на разных компах. Фигня та же

----------


## alexsmir

> igor75
> Пишиим им на почту (адрес со стр новых вышедших релизов)... если продукт легально куплен (а взломанного пока нету), то они должны выслать пароль на закрытую страницу сайта для скачивания обновления... это бесплатно для 2ки... для 3ки уже нюансы какие-то.... насколько я помню.


Бесплатной поддержки нет. Вариантов обновления конфигурации три:
- обновление через партнеров фирмы "1С" в вашем городе (список)
- неофициально (частным порядком)
- платное получение обновлений на сайте 1С ; подписка на ИТС у партнеров фирмы "1С"; есть еще Интернет-поддержка пользователей «1С:Предприятие 7.7»

_Добавлено через 11 минут 37 секунд_



> Привет. Народ помогите !!! На компе стояла 1с Зарплата и Кадры БАЗОВАЯ. Пришлось переустановить винду. После переустановки винды, стал ставить компоненту расчет с дискет. 6 дискета у меня не читается. Поехал с 1с-кой к дистрибьютеру и там мне на диск записали дистрибутив. 
> После установки с диска, при запуске ярлыка пишет "Не найден ключ защиты"....
> Ставлю с дискет и вместо 6-й дискеты подсовываю диск с дистрибутивом.... та же фигня. При запуске базовоя 1с ведь должно появится предложение ввести кодовое слово, а появляется не обнаружен ключ защиты.... У меня на правильный дистрибутив или я делаю что-то не таК ? ПЛиз хелп !
> пробовал ставить ее на разных компах. Фигня та же


у компоненты расчет есть четыре варианта первой дискеты: сетевая, проф, базовая, SQL. Может быть вам не тот вариант дистрибутива записали?
Как вариант: создайте на компе папку, скиньте в нее дистрибутив и замените 1 диск на свой с дискеты (если все архивировано, то разархивируйте предварительно)

----------


## lenaonly

Подскажите! Как выгрузить платежки в банк-клиент АРМ Сбербанк из УПП? Есть обработка для выгрузки у кого?
Уже нашла!

----------


## 5timur5

> Привет. Народ помогите !!! На компе стояла 1с Зарплата и Кадры БАЗОВАЯ. Пришлось переустановить винду. 
> ...
> После установки с диска, при запуске ярлыка пишет "Не найден ключ защиты".
> ...
> При запуске базовоя 1с ведь должно появится предложение ввести кодовое слово, а появляется не обнаружен ключ защиты.... У меня на правильный дистрибутив или я делаю что-то не таК ? ПЛиз хелп !
> пробовал ставить ее на разных компах. Фигня та же


 Скорее всего у тебя стояла не легальная 1С, а ломанная. Наверное был эмулятор хаспа (от соболя или ещё какой), и при переустановке от улетел. Дело в том, что сначала грузится ПЛАТФОРМА, а потом КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ. И та и другая проверяет аппаратный ключ. Он выглядит как заглушка в ЛПТ порт или как флешка УСБ. Ищи кряк 1С ЗиК (может и на этом сайте есть).

----------


## alexsmir

> Скорее всего у тебя стояла не легальная 1С, а ломанная. Наверное был эмулятор хаспа (от соболя или ещё какой), и при переустановке от улетел. Дело в том, что сначала грузится ПЛАТФОРМА, а потом КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ. И та и другая проверяет аппаратный ключ. Он выглядит как заглушка в ЛПТ порт или как флешка УСБ. Ищи кряк 1С ЗиК (может и на этом сайте есть).


При переустановке Винды слетает платформа, а база остается. Поскольку существет базовая версия платформы, значит причина в ней. Ключ просят все версии кроме базовой (она просит код), значит записали не ту версию платформы. Отличаются они только первой дискетой (или диск 1). Ее и надо заменить. Сделать это лучше на жестком диске компа, переписав первый диск с первой дискеты, а остальные с дистрибутива, полученного от дистрибьютера и запустить Setap.exe в первом диске.
Код по номеру поставки можно запросить на фирме 1С

----------


## nick_E

Кто знает в какойнибудь конфигурации "Автосервис" есть диагностическая карта тсИИ? 

п.с. Пробывал Альфа-Авто: Автозапчасти+Автосервис+Ав  тосалон. Ред. 3 в ней не нашел.

----------


## Gimly

Возможно повторяю других участников, но все же где взять ломаную ДЛЛ-ку для Альфы 305

----------


## jaguar99

да в том и прикол !! что она базовая !!! и ключ просить вообще не должен ! должен просить код !! 
у кого есть дистрибутив имеено базовой компоненты расчет . Чтобы при запуске просил код !
Дискеты у меня есть все 10 штук. 6-ая не читается. Пробовал запускать первую, и подсовывать другие. Та же фигня. Пытался ставить на разных системах. 1с вообще на которых не стояла до этого. Та же фигня

----------


## alexsmir

> да в том и прикол !! что она базовая !!! и ключ просить вообще не должен ! должен просить код !! 
> у кого есть дистрибутив имеено базовой компоненты расчет . Чтобы при запуске просил код !
> Дискеты у меня есть все 10 штук. 6-ая не читается. Пробовал запускать первую, и подсовывать другие. Та же фигня. Пытался ставить на разных системах. 1с вообще на которых не стояла до этого. Та же фигня


Вы же дистрибутив взяли на фирме, вот и замените 6 диск на 6 диск со взятого дистрибутива, отличия для платформ только в первом диске (у вас же первый диск читается), а остальные идентичны. Дело на пять минут, а мы беседуем второй день

----------


## kalinov

Народ, а есть у кого-нибудь конвертер из 7.7 в 8.1 (обе типовые). Буду признателен. Пишите kalinov.nn@hotmail.com

----------


## aleksa_plus

Подскажите, пожалуйста, порядок обновления 1С: Торговля и склад сетевая 7.70.808 до 7.70.959. срочно надо обновить без потери данных и внесенных ранее изменений в конфигурацию. Помогите, буду очень признательна. Заранее спасибо

----------


## yakton

обычно торговлю сильно изменяют... и отказываются от обновления... я так понима у нас версия правленая... тогда делается следующим образом... берется типовая исходная 808, сравнивается с рабочей, для выявлотличий в конфигурации... одновременно создаятся пустая база с последней версией конфы 959... и вручную все изменения переносятся в нее... естественно с учетом изменений... после получившеяся измененная конфигурация накатывается на рабочую базу...

----------


## jaguar99

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 12 секунд_
alexsmir
может я делаю что не так ? но когда заменяю 6 диск, то всеравно потом требует ключ защиты.... плиз помогите, что я делаю не так ?

----------


## aleksa_plus

> обычно торговлю сильно изменяют... и отказываются от обновления... я так понима у нас версия правленая... тогда делается следующим образом... берется типовая исходная 808, сравнивается с рабочей, для выявлотличий в конфигурации... одновременно создаятся пустая база с последней версией конфы 959... и вручную все изменения переносятся в нее... естественно с учетом изменений... после получившеяся измененная конфигурация накатывается на рабочую базу...


Это то все понятно, только для того чтобы сделать накат надо сначало обновить до 875, 876, 878 или до 879. Может есть утилиты переноса данных из одной конфы в другую? В базе очень много доков, огромная номенклатура и остальные справочники не маленькие. Подскажите как проще сделать? Спасибо

----------


## chingiz

Очень нужен отчет по дебиторам, что то типа акта сверки только по всем контрагентам, с анализом нескольких счетов так же как в акте сверки (60, 62 и др). Если у кого то есть что то подобное поделитесь пожалуйста.

_Добавлено через 51 секунду_
для 1С 7.7  бух.учет, стандартная конфигурация

_Добавлено через 21 секунду_
для 1С 7.7  бух.учет, стандартная конфигурация

----------


## Infernal_Rain

Есть ли какая нибудь конфигурация для ведения торговли ювелирными изделиями кроме Аспект-Ювелира?

----------


## alexsmir

> может я делаю что не так ? но когда заменяю 6 диск, то всеравно потом требует ключ защиты.... плиз помогите, что я делаю не так ?


по этой ссылке базовая платформа 7.70.027 (все 10 дисков)

----------


## Друид

В подписи у johnsm123 в ссылке http://depositfiles.com/folders/PZ8E7SEW9 Которая Торговля склад?

----------


## jaguar99

вот скачал. Устанавливаю последовательно с 1-го диска. Перезагружаю компьютер. Запускаю ярлык 1с предприятие и по идее должно появится предложение ввести кодовое слово, а пишет не обнаружен ключ защиты.... что я делаю не так ? система чистая. 1с никогда не стояла вообще на ней.

----------


## Друид

> В подписи у johnsm123 в ссылке http://depositfiles.com/folders/PZ8E7SEW9 Которая Торговля склад?


 Усе сам нашел :)

----------


## alexsmir

> вот скачал. Устанавливаю последовательно с 1-го диска. Перезагружаю компьютер. Запускаю ярлык 1с предприятие и по идее должно появится предложение ввести кодовое слово, а пишет не обнаружен ключ защиты.... что я делаю не так ? система чистая. 1с никогда не стояла вообще на ней.


Да должно кодовое слово, извини разбераться нет времени уезжаю, может кто-то другой поможет

----------


## jaguar99

друзья помогите !!!!

----------


## igor75

> igor75
> Пишиим им на почту (адрес со стр новых вышедших релизов)... если продукт легально куплен (а взломанного пока нету), то они должны выслать пароль на закрытую страницу сайта для скачивания обновления... это бесплатно для 2ки... для 3ки уже нюансы какие-то.... насколько я помню.


exo
Не совсем понял тебя, объясни

----------


## Romandino

Здравствуйте. Может кто встречал 1С-АНАЛИТ: Стоматология с ключиком или таблеткой, буду  очень благодарен если скините ссылочку

----------


## kws

*Регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности (GENERAL) 09q2002 от 25.08.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*Регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности (PBOUL) 09q2002 от 25.08.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*Регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН (USN) 09q2002 от 25.08.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## chingiz

Очень нужен отчет по дебиторам, что то типа акта сверки только по всем контрагентам, с анализом нескольких счетов так же как в акте сверки (60, 62 и др). Если у кого то есть что то подобное поделитесь пожалуйста.
(для 1С 7.7 бух.учет, стандартная конфигурация)

----------


## dj_tol

Выкладываю 1с Рарус магазин одежды и спорттоваров 2.5
http://uploadbox.com/files/a526b25594/

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Уважаемые коллеги!
> Какую посоветуете конфигурацию(7.7) для строительной организации?


Импульс-ИВЦ: Заказчик строительства 7.70.136 от 8.07.2009

Импульс-ИВЦ: Подрядчик строительства 1.4 релиз 7.70.1437 от 10.07.2009

Импульс-ИВЦ: Подрядчик строительства 2.3 релиз 7.70.2343 от 13.07.2009

----------


## jaguar99

Люди кто ставил базовую ЗАРПЛАТУ 7.7 ? !!! Помогите, как правильно ее поставить ? требует ключ защиты !

----------


## JOKER911

Скинте плиз ссылочку на обновление конф Учет и отчетность предпринимателя!

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Скинте плиз ссылочку на обновление конф Учет и отчетность предпринимателя!


1С:Предприниматель 7.7.   Конфигурация, редакция 1.2. Релиз 7.70.155 от 23.06.2009 г. 

```
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1148187
```

----------


## Naiman

Товарищи куда девали конфигурации для Казахстана;)

----------


## dj_tol

> Импульс-ИВЦ: Заказчик строительства 7.70.136 от 8.07.2009
> 
> Импульс-ИВЦ: Подрядчик строительства 1.4 релиз 7.70.1437 от 10.07.2009
> 
> Импульс-ИВЦ: Подрядчик строительства 2.3 релиз 7.70.2343 от 13.07.2009


В завимости от того чем занимается организация, но сайте Импульса подробно все описано.

_Добавлено через 16 минут 51 секунду_
full Бухгалтерия 8.1   1.6.17.4
http://uploadbox.com/files/65d0746dcd/

----------


## Валерия

*johnsm123*, Не подскажите,  как мне можно установить обновления по ндфл для 1 С 7.7. Скачала, а куда теперь их вставить не знаю. Буду благодарна.

----------


## fondorn

Может кто-нибудь кинуть ссылочку на конфигурацию ХроноГраф Расписание плиз. :confused:

----------


## kalinov

> *johnsm123*, Не подскажите,  как мне можно установить обновления по ндфл для 1 С 7.7. Скачала, а куда теперь их вставить не знаю. Буду благодарна.


Вот здесь все написано подробно http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=9716

----------


## rogue

Всем привет)))
Помогите решить проблему: пользуемся 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7, появилась необходимость в отслеживании возврата выставленных актов от клиентов и в отслеживании оплаты счетов контрагентами (хотя бы галочки напротив счетов чтобы ставились). Посоветуйте как это лучше реализовать, может какая то обработка, надстройка существует... или может посоветуете каку-то программу которая с 1С интегрируется? 
Всм заранее спасибо ))))

----------


## ed55

Вновь прошу ссылку на Синимекс Гостиница без ключа или с эмулятором
Заранее цпасибо

----------


## EVAPOST

> Упрощенка 163
> http://letitbit.net/download/1543.16...sn163.rar.html
> 
> Бух 507
> http://letitbit.net/download/1342.10...cn507.rar.html


А как обновить релиз, чтобы не запарить базу?

----------


## yermakov_d

Здесь все, что для 1С 7.7 находилось на августовском партнерском диске ИТС за 2009 год.
letitbit

----------


## Sedow

Обновите ссылочку на КАМИН:Розничный магазин. Версия 1.0
Спасибо

----------


## }{ASAN

После обновления 1 бухгалтерия 4.5 до версии 7.70.507 не расчитывает среднюю стоимость отпущенных материалов. Обновилось без ошибок. Причем обновил конфигу месяц назад и заново корректно обновить не получится(((

----------


## byka

здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией штрих: торговое предприятие любой версии. Или знаниями как можно ее от ключа отучить.

----------


## SasaM

Скинте плиз ссылочку на конф Бухгалтерия для распорядителей бюджетных средств ред.3. Спасибо.

----------


## m_sinelnikov

Помогите, плиз, найти Рарус ресторан+бар+кафе 2.5.

----------


## Profi1C

Господа, поделитесь конфами для Аптек (Украина). 
Интересуют :
1. Конфигурация: Аптека для Украины 
2. Конфигурация: eFarma 
3. Аналит-аптека 4.0 для конфигурации "Торговля и склад" 
4. Конфигурация "Фармацевт"
Спс.

----------


## }{ASAN

После обновления 1 бухгалтерия 4.5 до версии 7.70.507 не расчитывает среднюю стоимость отпущенных материалов. Обновилось без ошибок. Причем обновил конфигу месяц назад и заново корректно обновить не получится((( ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!!!!

----------


## EVAPOST

> Люди, помогите, где можно скачать конфу Рарус-Автотранспорт для 7.7., оч. надо, а то на форуме ссылки битые.
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 час 36 минут 49 секунд_
> Уже не надо, скачал))))


Не подскажешь где?

----------


## kuharenkovv

доброго времени дамы и господа, не заделитесь обновленной конфой под 7.7 для украины? не нашел в данной ветке, сорь.

----------


## skipper2

Доброго времени.
Помогите, где можно скачать рабочую версию Автозапчасти+Автошины 3 ?
Спасибо

----------


## Aspirine

!!! Запрашиваемый файл не найден !!!

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 11 секунд_



> Здесь все, что для 1С 7.7 находилось на августовском партнерском диске ИТС за 2009 год.
> letitbit


!!! Запрашиваемый файл не найден !!!

----------


## nick_E

> *1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений ред.6. 7.70.633 от 21.07.2009*
> скачать
> зеркало


Для этой конфы, у кого есть внешние печатные формы, для печати на одном листеИ? "Заявка на кассовый расход" "Заявка на наличные" "Расходное расписание"

----------


## sabmar1

Люди у кого есть 1С для предприятий занимающихся транспортными перевозками подскажите где найти

----------


## Xenomorf

помогите!нужна аналитика:документооборот на 8!
есче можна конфы для ЖКХ!желательно на то же на 8!!!!!!!!

----------


## kws

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.508 от 08.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Базовая) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.508 от 08.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.508 (обновление) от 08.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## Лёха 222

скажите пожалуйста можно где скачать книгу как работать с рарус общепитИИ?помогите!!!!!!!!!оче  нь прошу

----------


## Баунти

спс :)

----------


## Baken

Люди можно ссылку на 508 релиз для Базовой 1 с Бухгалтерии?

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Люди можно ссылку на 508 релиз для Базовой 1 с Бухгалтерии?


Читай форум внимательней. Вверху все выложено.

----------


## ost_s

*Бухгалтерия 7.7 ПРОФ - Релиз 7.70.508  от 08.09.2009 - ПОЛНАЯ УСТАНОВКА*
http://smsfiles.ru/f/253e6934a518425...uh508.rar.html

*Бухгалтерия 7.7 ПРОФ - Релиз 7.70.508  от 08.09.2009 - ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ*
http://smsfiles.ru/f/76e9fce2a3569c8...08upd.rar.html

----------


## uan

> *Бухгалтерия 7.7 ПРОФ - Релиз 7.70.508  от 08.09.2009 - ПОЛНАЯ УСТАНОВКА*
> http://smsfiles.ru/f/253e6934a518425...uh508.rar.html
> 
> *Бухгалтерия 7.7 ПРОФ - Релиз 7.70.508  от 08.09.2009 - ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ*
> http://smsfiles.ru/f/76e9fce2a3569c8...08upd.rar.html


А можно это на депозит выложить?

----------


## Gilbert

*Aleksrip*, Добрый день.
Я тоже ищу конфигурацию Вещевое...
Пока не нашел.
Как резудьтаты у Вас?
Gilbert

----------


## Butch

Может ли кто нибудь ссылочку дать на установку "Торговля и Склад" ( живую, рабочую, симпатичную, удобную , ну а если честно по сути что нить из последних версий )
(:-((( полазил по теме --скачал раза 3 ссылки --а ни не работают нифига (((( панночка помэрла? )
Пможите плиз

----------


## demondsh

> Может ли кто нибудь ссылочку дать на установку "Торговля и Склад" ( живую, рабочую, симпатичную, удобную , ну а если честно по сути что нить из последних версий )
> (:-((( полазил по теме --скачал раза 3 ссылки --а ни не работают нифига (((( панночка помэрла? )
> Пможите плиз


Почту дай, скину!!!
Хотя вот тут http://depositfiles.com/files/vuuwx5s1w, Торговля-Склад 7.70.954
Обновление до 7.70.960 http://depositfiles.com/files/xmerbbg4b
Актуально до 2009-10-10.

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Может ли кто нибудь ссылочку дать на установку "Торговля и Склад" ( живую, рабочую, симпатичную, удобную , ну а если честно по сути что нить из последних версий )
> (:-((( полазил по теме --скачал раза 3 ссылки --а ни не работают нифига (((( панночка помэрла? )
> Пможите плиз




```
Торговля и Склад 7.70.960
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1166681
```

----------


## Butch

я конечно извиняюсь --но 954 -там не работает нифига файл ( там всего 1 диск)
а вот 960 --скачал - развернул - установил --но там чего то нехватает ((((  просто даже запустить нечего 
может я тупой ? :-)

----------


## demondsh

Может!!!



> я конечно извиняюсь --но 954 -там не работает нифига файл ( там всего 1 диск)
> а вот 960 --скачал - развернул - установил --но там чего то нехватает ((((  просто даже запустить нечего 
> может я тупой ? :-)


Только что проверил, все работае, в 954-8 дисков, устанавливаешь и радуешься, а 960 обновление

----------


## uan

> Может!!!
> 
> 
> Только что проверил, все работае, в 954-8 дисков, устанавливаешь и радуешься, а 960 обновление


Надо саму платформу сначала поставить. :)


```
http://depositfiles.com/files/s3jy2yy3e
```

----------


## demondsh

> Надо саму платформу сначала поставить. :)
> 
> 
> ```
> http://depositfiles.com/files/s3jy2yy3e
> ```


Так то да!!!

----------


## GruZILO

SOS! Срочно нужен файл конфигурации 1С Торговля 7.0

----------


## Butch

> Так то да!!!


вы уж звиняйте -а можно для лузера объясниьть последовательность 
---загрузил платформу ( кстати какую версию ставитьь ? локальную - сетевую-2000-2005 ИИ
--- установил туда же 954( в один каталог) ( запустив диск1 ) ..и ИИ
 вероятно я чета нетак сделал --пишет что не находит базу данных

----------


## сандр

Штрих-М Торговое предприятие , нужна .

----------


## le_crocodile

*народ* очень нужна конфигурация для 1С 8.1 "Управление Ювелирной Торговлей" или для платформы 7.7 "Ювелир Торговля".
может у кого-то есть - поделитесь пожалуйста (очень нужно) 
пожалуйста, сбросьте на мыло richik07@rambler.ru  ссылки ... заранее благодарен.

----------


## tjspy

> Обновление "упрощенки" 7.70.162
> 7.70.162 UPD


А какой пароль на архив?

----------


## demondsh

> вы уж звиняйте -а можно для лузера объясниьть последовательность 
> ---загрузил платформу ( кстати какую версию ставитьь ? локальную - сетевую-2000-2005 ИИ
> --- установил туда же 954( в один каталог) ( запустив диск1 ) ..и ИИ
>  вероятно я чета нетак сделал --пишет что не находит базу данных


А дисков там вообще сколькоИ? Их там 8 должно быть?

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 3 секунды_



> А какой пароль на архив?


Уже давно есть 163 релиз обновления!!!

----------


## Butch

> А дисков там вообще сколькоИ? Их там 8 должно быть?
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 3 секунды_
> 
> Уже давно есть 163 релиз обновления!!!



Да 8 их там, но загружается то все равно 1-й ( и единственный- остальные я так понял просто подружаются  вероятно)

----------


## demondsh

> Да 8 их там, но загружается то все равно 1-й ( и единственный- остальные я так понял просто подружаются  вероятно)


А платформу какую поставил, 7.70.027?

_Добавлено через 5 минут 31 секунду_



> ---загрузил платформу ( кстати какую версию ставитьь ? локальную - сетевую-2000-2005 ИИ


На один комп если то локальную, если хочешь по сети ее юзать с нескольких компов, то сетевую ставь!!!

----------


## lenaonly

> А какой пароль на архив?


163 релиз
http://depositfiles.com/files/d5lw3re4r

----------


## Butch

Спасибо !!!! все уствновил --вроде все работает )))))
Еще пару просьб ( если вам не трудно)
Мне еще нужно для очень симпатичной девушки несколько ссылок на установку:
"Налогоплательщик", 
"Зарплата" и 
"Упрощенная система налогообложения"
Пжлст !!!

(Я так понял нуна все также --ставить платформу и потом на нее эти )

----------


## lenaonly

> Спасибо !!!! все уствновил --вроде все работает )))))
> Еще пару просьб ( если вам не трудно)
> Мне еще нужно для очень симпатичной девушки несколько ссылок на установку:
> "Налогоплательщик", 
> "Зарплата" и 
> "Упрощенная система налогообложения"
> Пжлст !!!
> 
> (Я так понял нуна все также --ставить платформу и потом на нее эти )


ЗиК 289
http://depositfiles.com/files/ko6glh1dq

----------


## demondsh

> (Я так понял нуна все также --ставить платформу и потом на нее эти )


Да, верно!!!

----------


## mebba

Граждане, помогите найти Аналит: медицинские услуги с незапароленной конфигурацией. Буду благодарен!

_Добавлено через 22 часа 12 минут 52 секунды_
Народ, выложите плиз платформу 1с 7.70.025  ну очччень прошу!!

----------


## Лёха 222

Господа очень прошу помогите с общепитом!нужна рабочая,без ключа.Помогите!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## base_1c

> Граждане, помогите найти Аналит: медицинские услуги с незапароленной конфигурацией. Буду благодарен!
> 
> _Добавлено через 22 часа 12 минут 52 секунды_
> Народ, выложите плиз платформу 1с 7.70.025  ну очччень прошу!!


Есть 1С 027 
http://letitbit.net/download/6513.64...70027.rar.html

----------


## evg09

Люди добрые, у кого есть обновление ЗиК 7.70.290 (базовая)

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Люди добрые, у кого есть обновление ЗиК 7.70.290 (базовая)


Конфигурация Зарплата+Кадры, базовая Релиз 7.70.290 от 24.07.2009


```
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1171327
```

----------


## yermakov_d

> !!! Запрашиваемый файл не найден !!!
> 
> _Добавлено через 4 минуты 11 секунд_
> 
> 
> !!! Запрашиваемый файл не найден !!!


Действительно, с Letitbit пропало некоторое количество файлов.
Здесь все, что есть для 7.7 на сентябрьском ИТС
letitbit V77TUNES

----------


## GIMLE

> Обновление "упрощенки" 7.70.162
> 7.70.162 UPD


А пароль для архива можно?
Спасибо.


Всё спасибо, скачал 163 версию

----------


## VictN

Ребята, дайте пожалуйста новую счёт фактуру для торговли и склада

----------


## сандр

Штрих-М Торговое предприятие поделитесь пожалуйста как отучить от ключа защиты.

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Ребята, дайте пожалуйста новую счёт фактуру для торговли и склада


А обновление не проще поставить 960-ое?


```
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1174165
```

----------


## Lontayer

> «Торговля + Склад», редакция 9.2 Релиз 7.70.956 от 24.03.2009
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/215992637/R770956.rar.html


Народ, ссылка битая. Поделитесь, плз...

----------


## Баунти

А у кого-нибудь есть новая счет-фактура для упрощенки 163?...ну очень надо!

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> А у кого-нибудь есть новая счет-фактура для упрощенки 163?...ну очень надо!


Посмотри в посте по Торговле и складу на 2 поста выше. Там для всех конфигураций есть.

----------


## poriesto

1С-Рарус:Автохозяйство (финальную) дайте ссылку пожалуйста очень надо

----------


## base_1c

> Народ, ссылка битая. Поделитесь, плз...


Торговля и Склад 956
http://letitbit.net/download/8213.83...rd956.rar.html

----------


## lenaonly

> А у кого-нибудь есть новая счет-фактура для упрощенки 163?...ну очень надо!


В 163-м релизе новая сч.фактура! :rolleyes:

----------


## Rodriga

Все сделал как написано в Readme.txt
но почему то скачивается файл 7.70.960 Торговля+Склад update.exe размером 30кб
и тишина. Может надо дольше ждать ?
Спасибо.

----------


## EVAPOST

Нужна конфигурация 1С Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций

----------


## hefasto

Нужна конфигурация 1С Бухгалтерия типовая 508 релиз поделитесь plZ :).

----------


## dyadka

Народ поделитесь плиз CRM 7.7 Управление продажами. 

(а то надоело разные отчеты и графики в екселе рисовать).

----------


## layman

*КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ.*
*Релиз 2.0.053 от 18.09.2009*
_http://rapidshare.com/files/281753834/Kamin_2.0.053.rar

----------


## Остап Бендер

> Штрих-М Торговое предприятие поделитесь пожалуйста как отучить от ключа защиты.


Можно использовать эмулятор ключа для драйвера Guardant версия 4.88, так как торговое предприятие работает под эту версию драйвера, но нужен рабочий ключ чтоб снять дамп ключа:)

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 18 секунд_



> Штрих-М Торговое предприятие , нужна .


какая версия нужна?

----------


## naraisa

Ищу конфигурацию Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет для УСН.
У кого есть бросьте ссылку на naraisa@yandex.ru

----------


## сандр

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 46 секунд_



> Можно использовать эмулятор ключа для драйвера Guardant версия 4.88, так как торговое предприятие работает под эту версию драйвера, но нужен рабочий ключ чтоб снять дамп ключа:)
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 18 секунд_
> 
> 
> какая версия нужна?


Где качнуть эмуль ? Подскажите.

----------


## Остап Бендер

> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 46 секунд_
> 
> 
> Где качнуть эмуль ? Подскажите.


http://www.dongla.net/download.html
С этого сайта можно скачать, читайте одробнее там все написано

Использовал эмуль, тока не долго, не наю побочных эффектов, главное версию дравера не обновлять

----------


## Лёха 222

Здравствуйте.подскажите а есть где обновления для АСТОР ВЦ общепитИИИИ?Если кто знает,подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## Ant10

> Ищу конфигурацию Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет для УСН.
> У кого есть бросьте ссылку на naraisa@yandex.ru


Пожалуйста!
 Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН) 7.70.123.163 + SP2
От 17.09.09, проверена-работает!

----------


## louso

Отчётность за 3 квартал 2009 не появилась ещё?

----------


## Xamik

Тоже жду с нетерпение отчётность =))

----------


## v-anatolik-s

ребята помогите пожалуйста найти ЗУП на 1с 8.1.13.41.
vj; там еще какиенибуть обновления есть, пажалуйста
За рание спасибо

----------


## alexsmir

КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ сетевая
КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 2.0 ПРОФ локальная
релиз 053

----------


## Killer_1C

Народ поделитесь отчетностью за 3 - й квартал для Бухгалтерии и УСН плиз.

----------


## Tigran 1968

Помогите найти 1с 7.7 воинская часть ред 532

----------


## alexsmir

> Помогите найти 1с 7.7 воинская часть ред 532


смотри здесь (если сроки ссылки не вышли)
Tigran, проверил ссылку (архив с паролем открывается), но даю новую ссылку без пароля
1С:Воинская часть 7.7.532 [19.5 Mb]
здесь:

----------


## Hun_ter07

> Нужна конфигурация 1С Бухгалтерия типовая 508 релиз поделитесь plZ :).


держите
http://rapidshare.com/files/28382665...__508.rar.html
MD5: BADF00789252239D70335295EB66C451

----------


## kws

*Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности (GENERAL) 09q3001 от 23.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности (PBOUL) 09q3001 от 23.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН (USN) 09q3001 от 23.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## dimakhan

> *Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности (GENERAL) 09q3001 от 23.09.2009*
> скачать
> зеркало
> *Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности (PBOUL) 09q3001 от 23.09.2009*
> скачать
> зеркало
> *Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН (USN) 09q3001 от 23.09.2009*
> скачать
> зеркало


В итс никак не добавить 3 кв 09?

----------


## louso

В октябрьском добавят :)

----------


## qeq

Народ дайте ссылку на бюджет 631 релиз ...., те что есть не пашут :confused: ....(((
плиз.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 1С:Налогоплательщик 7.70.230 от 23.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## uvvtu

Воинская часть  релиз 534 есть  у кого нибудь ?. Очень надо

----------


## alexsmir

Регламентированная отчетность за за 3 квартал 2009 года
здесь:

----------


## qeq

Бухгалтерия бюджет, релиз 631 есть у кого нибудь? Очень надо....,
плиззз ....

----------


## Ant10

> Бухгалтерия бюджет, релиз 631 есть у кого нибудь? Очень надо....,
> плиззз ....


*Бух бюджетная 631*:Часть1+Часть2
=
*БухБюджетная 633*:Часть1+Часть2.

----------


## dan900

Люди добрые, надо обновить типовую бухгалтерию редакция 4.5 версия 7.70.491 до 508... Искал везде, таких старых нет нигде, у меня обновления есть только с 503 по 507. плз помогите...

----------


## VlaSt

У кого есть Ломбард 2.0. Релиз 508/3.43? Дайте ссылочку пожалуйста!

----------


## Paradise

Нужна конфигурация 1с для турагентов

----------


## parl

Нужна конфига *Континент:Швея Ред.3.1 или 3.2*
Далеко выше была ссылка на ред.3.1, но при установке оказалось что это ред.2.3.
Если нужна кому-нибудь нужна старая версия могу выложить.

----------


## cda2001

> Люди добрые, надо обновить типовую бухгалтерию редакция 4.5 версия 7.70.491 до 508... Искал везде, таких старых нет нигде, у меня обновления есть только с 503 по 507. плз помогите...


492
494
495 (upd)
496(upd)
497(upd)
498(upd)
499(upd)
500(upd)
502(upd)
508(upd)

----------


## mctacm

Народ помогите найти Рецептурник 7.7 заранее благодарен

----------


## e777er

Народ, подкиньте пожалуйста ссылочку на континент:брокер или континент:страхование.

----------


## ert45

> Люди добрые, надо обновить типовую бухгалтерию редакция 4.5 версия 7.70.491 до 508... Искал везде, таких старых нет нигде, у меня обновления есть только с 503 по 507. плз помогите...


493 - http://depositfiles.com/files/f2t3ebvou

----------


## Demor

Помогите пожалуйста если кто может дайте ссылочку плизз на релиз 7.70.960 Торговля+склад

----------


## cda2001

> Помогите пожалуйста если кто может дайте ссылочку плизз на релиз 7.70.960 Торговля+склад


ТиС 960

----------


## yermakov_d

Здесь все по 7.7, что было в сентябрьском ИТС

letitbit

----------


## vap11

> Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз *7.70.027* все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.
> 
> *"Бухгалтерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5
> *7.70.504 от 26.01.2009 г.*
> 7.70.503 от 19.12.2008 г.
> 7.70.502 от 26.08.2008 г.
> 
> *"Торговля + Склад"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 9.2 
> *7.70.956 от 24.03.2009 г.*
> ...


ссылка не рабочая:(

----------


## sv2000

привет всем!помогите очень прошу,есть у кого -
1с-рарус: магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, ред.2.0, проф

старые ссылки не рабочие ((((

----------


## shurjak

Нужен материальный отчет для 1С 7.7. у кого есть. сбросьте ссылку. премного благодарен. спасибо. ждем. надеемся. верим.

----------


## lorrkka

Подскажите!Появилась ли отчетность зо 3-ий квартал,есть ли изменения в формах?

----------


## shytka

существует Бухгалтерия 7,7 для windows x64 И?  для х86  не устанавливаются на х64 ((
заранее спасибо...

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

> существует Бухгалтерия 7,7 для windows x64 И? для х86 не устанавливаются на х64 ((
> заранее спасибо...


Я так понимаю, ответ в Вашем нике?

----------


## alexsmir

*Релизы (с 035 по 042) для КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 1.2*
Здесь:

_Добавлено через 5 минут 48 секунд_



> Подскажите!Появилась ли отчетность зо 3-ий квартал,есть ли изменения в формах?


Смотри здесь:

----------


## kws

*Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Формы отчетности Бюджетные 09q3001 от 30.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало #1
зеркало #2

----------


## ZOlegZ

Помогите ПОЖАЛУЙСТА найти *1С-Аналит:Поликлиника. Медстатистика* 
или *1C-Аналит: Поликлиника+Стационар*
перелопатил весь форум нашел только аптеку и стоматологию,а нужна именно поликлиника с врачами по отделениям и тд.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## lutenant

Доброго времени суток, требуется автоматизировать производство рыбной продукции, причем от исходного матерьяла до конечного продукта могут идти различные варианты обработки полуфабрикатов, т.е. один и тот же продукт можно получить непосредственно разделкой сырья - рыбы, а можно из полуфабрикатов полученных ранее на этапах разделки, учет сырья партионный, и на выходе надо всегда знать, себестоимось получ. продукта и партию(и) сырья из которого был получен продукт... 

Решили рассмотреть ПУБ - себестоимость считает....а вот как можно докапаться в отчетах до исходной партии сырья&(матерьяла)? Подскажите если кто знает возможно ли обойтись без изменения конфигурации?

----------


## Aspirine

Вопрос: Есть сохраненная база 1С ТиС. Но не знаю какая платформа и конфигурация. Как узнать?
Спасибо.

----------


## kws

*Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности (GENERAL) 09q3001 от 23.09.2009*
скачать
*Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности (PBOUL) 09q3001 от 23.09.2009*
скачать
*Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН (USN) 09q3001 от 23.09.2009*
скачать

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Вопрос: Есть сохраненная база 1С ТиС. Но не знаю какая платформа и конфигурация. Как узнать?
> Спасибо.


Нажми знак вопроса на панели инструментов "Стандартная".

----------


## Лёха 222

Подскажите есть Штрих-М общепит,очень нужно,помогите!

----------


## kws

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений ред.6. 7.70.634 от 01.10.2009*
скачать
зеркало #1
зеркало #2
*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений ред.6. 7.70.634 (обновление) от 01.10.2009*
скачать
зеркало #1
зеркало #2

----------


## vap11

Люди добрые у кого есть автотранспорт на 1с7 отученный от ключа дайте плиз, очень необходим!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ad2017

> 1С 7.7 0632 - бухгалтерия бюджентого предприятия
> скачать


а, что запаролен?

----------


## yermakov_d

1С 7.7.0508 - бухгалтерия предприяти
letitbit
deposit

----------


## cda2001

> Помогите ПОЖАЛУЙСТА найти *1С-Аналит:Поликлиника. Медстатистика* 
> или *1C-Аналит: Поликлиника+Стационар*
> перелопатил весь форум нашел только аптеку и стоматологию,а нужна именно поликлиника с врачами по отделениям и тд.
> Заранее благодарен!


Посмотри здесь

----------


## tost767

*yermakov_d * 
Спасибо.

----------


## ДимаНик

Здравствуйте. Очень нужна внешняя настройка печати товарных чеков для программы 1С:Учет и отчетность предпринимателя. Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## Lenaz

помогите, нужно обновление 1С УСН за 3 квартал 2009

----------


## alexsmir

> помогите, нужно обновление 1С УСН за 3 квартал 2009


релиз новый не вышел (пока остается 7.70.163), а формы отчетности смотрите
здесь:

----------


## George M

люди помогите, есть платформа 1с 7.7 027 отученая от ключа?

----------


## alllexxx

> существует Бухгалтерия 7,7 для windows x64 И?  для х86  не устанавливаются на х64 ((
> заранее спасибо...


В системе х86 из папки Program Files, программную папку 1С надо скопировать в папку Program Files в системе х64. Тупо скопировать просто. Запускать из папки bin запускающим файлом 1С. Можно ярлык его поместить на р/с.

Т.е. понадобится установленная 1С на х86 системе...

----------


## MCAD

В этой теме где то есть вещевое довольствие не могу найти помогите кто чем может

----------


## vap11

люди помогите!!!!!!!!!!! как рарусовский автотранспорт отучить от ключа? или может кто поделится отученным автотранспортом на 1С7

----------


## maxilove

Подскажите пожалуйста как в режиме конфигуратора 1С: УСН 7.7 создать дополнительную строку в справочнике "Контрагенты" для физ.лиц (название строки: "Сведения о ТС")?

----------


## Марина2009

Не работает ссылка на платформу 27. А очень и очень срочно надо,  отученную от ключа и под висту. Помогите, пожалуйста, кто может!!!

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 1С:Налогоплательщик 7.70.231 от 05.10.2009*
скачать
зеркало #1
зеркало #2

----------


## melon

плиз, помогите! чес слово, весь форум прочитала, особенно внимательно посты с 1736 по 1749 ))
скачала платформу 7.70.027, установила, запускаю - в любом из 4-х режимов нажимаю ОК - ничего не происходит...
скачала конфиг. торговля склад 954 (меня устроит любая, я учусь), 8 дисков, в первом нажимаю setup (с мониторчиком) - пишет "параметр задан неверно"...

----------


## alllexxx

> плиз, помогите! чес слово, весь форум прочитала, особенно внимательно посты с 1736 по 1749 ))
> скачала платформу 7.70.027, установила, запускаю - в любом из 4-х режимов нажимаю ОК - ничего не происходит...
> скачала конфиг. торговля склад 954 (меня устроит любая, я учусь), 8 дисков, в первом нажимаю setup (с мониторчиком) - пишет "параметр задан неверно"...


В любом режиме вам не надо! Надо 1С запускать! А если ни чего не происходит, то базы у вас нет или путь к ней не прописан.
8 дисковИ? - Папок наверное?
Параметр задан неверно, говорите...
Качайте другую конфигурацию. В смысле 954 к примеру, но из другого места. Битые файлы у вас похоже. Или распаковались из архива, каким то образом КРИВО, попробуйте стереть эти "8 дисков" и заново распаковать архиватором...
Всяко бывает...

----------


## melon

*alllexxx*, и платформу и базу скачала уже раз 20 из разных мест - результат один (( последствия каждой установки удаляю тщательно
самое интересное, пару дней назад скачала у того же уважаемого автора 8-ку, все заработало без проблем, но нужна именно 7-ка ))

----------


## Ant10

> *alllexxx*, и платформу и базу скачала уже раз 20 из разных мест - результат один (( последствия каждой установки удаляю тщательно
> самое интересное, пару дней назад скачала у того же уважаемого автора 8-ку, все заработало без проблем, но нужна именно 7-ка ))


27 двигатель - запуск с любого носителя без установки
27 двигатель SQL, NET, Local отученная от вопросов
_Удачи!_

----------


## melon

*Ant10*, спасибо, почему-то все получилось :rolleyes:

----------


## alexsmir

> объясните мне, непутевой, может так и надо: при запуске в окошке "запуск 1с" в режиме, например, "предприятие" нажимаю ОК и ничего не происходит (во всех остальных режимах тоже самое)
> и еще: пожему же не устанавливается ни одна из версий ТиС и везде один ответ "параметр задан неверно"


по ссылке скачайте пустую базу ТиС релиз 952 (просто этот релиз под рукой оказался) и подключите в окне запуск конфигурации через кнопку добавить, а до последнего релиза обновите базу через конфигуратор: меню-конфигурация-объединение конфигураций

----------


## melon

*alexsmir*, спасибо! подскажите, плиз, а обновлять обязательно по порядку или можно сразу 960 ставить?

----------


## alexsmir

> *alexsmir*, спасибо! подскажите, плиз, а обновлять обязательно по порядку или можно сразу 960 ставить?


можно, только установку релиза 960 сделать как конфигурацию, а не как обновление (все 7.7 релизы можно устанавливать как полные (конфигурация), так и обновление, для обновления предыдущего релиза, а в 8.1 полные (конфигурации) только на дисках ИТС) и обязательно сделать копию своей базы.

----------


## SpaceJam

здрасте, я новичок хочу начать изучать 1с 77  8.0 8.1, скиньте пару линков на платформы где скачать, соответственно с базами =) спасибо за ранее. ;) если можно то еще и с обновлениями )

----------


## alexsmir

> здрасте, я новичок хочу начать изучать 1с 77  8.0 8.1, скиньте пару линков на платформы где скачать, соответственно с базами =) спасибо за ранее. ;) если можно то еще и с обновлениями )


Подними глаза выше, там ссылок на базы и на платформу много, есть еще поиск.

----------


## Солнц

Помогите найти обновления для НДФЛ, и как их установить...

----------


## aleksa_plus

Нужна платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027 только не ломаная где взять?
И обновление для базовой бухгалтерии 7.70.508. Очень нужно. :)

----------


## JOKER911

Подскажите плиз как настроить ЗиК чтобы она не округляла подоходный, и не ставила отрицательную сумму подоходного!!!!

----------


## ytujlzb

Всем привет 
где можно скачать платежный календарь для 1с 7,7 И?
спасибо

----------


## alexsmir

> И обновление для базовой бухгалтерии 7.70.508. Очень нужно.


Здесь:




> Нужна платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027 только не ломаная где взять?


Здесь:

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 54 секунды_



> где можно скачать платежный календарь для 1с 7,7


если вам на 2010 г. скачай релиз 508 в папке ExtForms есть папка Calendar или просто обновитесь на релиз 508 и календарь на 2010 будет установлен

----------


## Taras_Kov

подскажите неразумному - при обновлении релиза конфигурации обязательно ставить все пропущенные предыдущие? Досталось наследство с релизом УСН 7.70.157, а сейчас уже 7.70.163

----------


## d5ce3e

Господа подкиньте плиз "Зарплату и Кадры" 290 проф, обновление?

----------


## Taras_Kov

> Господа подкиньте плиз "Зарплату и Кадры" 290 проф, обновление?


утаскивай...

----------


## Milena

Господа, помогите, нужна регламентная отчетность под 7.7 Бухгалтерия от 30.09.09 г. Не могу найти. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ytujlzb

Спасибо *alexsmir*

----------


## bestship

> «Торговля + Склад», редакция 9.2 Релиз 7.70.956 от 24.03.2009
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/215992637/R770956.rar.html


А можно перезалить ссылку? Или, если есть, выложить 7.70.960 от 03/08/2009?

Заранее спасибо

_Добавлено через 36 минут 45 секунд_



> *Держи:* http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ/


LinkList not found.:(

----------


## JOKER911

Не подскажете последний релиз ЗиК!

----------


## bestship

> Не подскажете последний релиз ЗиК!


для 7.7 ред.2 7.70.290 от 24/07/2009

----------


## alexsmir

> Господа, помогите, нужна регламентная отчетность под 7.7 Бухгалтерия от 30.09.09 г. Не могу найти. Заранее спасибо.


смотри здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10052&page=3

----------


## Солнц

Подскажите неучу,как установить обновления для бухгалтерии 7 .Пожалуйста:blush: типовая конфигурация

----------


## Aspirine

Что это такое, и для чего они нужны - *Регламентированные отчеты ?*  Заранее всем спасибо.

----------


## alexsmir

> для чего они нужны - Регламентированные отчеты ?


Вернее будет кому они нужны - бухгалтеру, для сдачи отчетности в налоговые органы.

----------


## costinform

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, как быстро удалить данные из базы (проведенные документы, корреспонденции и т.д.), чтоб не ставить пометку на удаления от руки для каждой хоз. операции.
Спасибо.

----------


## alexsmir

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, как быстро удалить данные из базы (проведенные документы, корреспонденции и т.д.), чтоб не ставить пометку на удаления от руки для каждой хоз. операции.
> Спасибо.


Если надо удалить все документы и проводки на определенное число (лучше 01.01.09) тогда в 7.7 есть обработка "свертка базы". А если выборочно, то надо искать специальные обработки (можно попробовать на сайте http://www.infostart.ru)

----------


## Doctor.vrn

Что-то ссылочки не работают :(
Особенно нужна Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027 все компоненты

----------


## Ant10

*info.dat ОКТЯБРЯ* (в комплекте с обновлялкой):
depositfilesили
 letitbit
==
*Налогоплательщик 231 upd* (от 05.10.2009):depositfiles

----------


## k_v

Люди добрые!!!! Нужна конфигурация для ломбарда!!! Пожалуйста киньте ссылочку:blush:

----------


## costinform

Здравствуйте. Простите, я не понял, где находится "свертка базы", и еще, при свертке удалятся и справочники тоже?..

----------


## fred_darst

Помогите где взять регистрационный ключ для камин 2.0 сетевя?

----------


## lenaonly

> Здравствуйте. Простите, я не понял, где находится "свертка базы", и еще, при свертке удалятся и справочники тоже?..


1.Свертку итогов посмотрите в  Сервис-Дополнительные возможности, или на дискеИТС, а можешь взять тут
http://depositfiles.com/files/tjb0ek9ck
Она сворачивает бух.итоги на определенную дату, формируя начальное сальдо с 00 счетом. При этом документы можно просто отменить проведение или пометить на удаление.Справочники останутся.
2.Можно документы пометить на удаление через Сервис-Обработка документов. Выбрать все документы, период и вид обработки "пометить на удаление" и ОК! 
3. Еще есть Универсальная обработка подбора документов, где можно обработать как документы, так и справочники.
http://depositfiles.com/files/lq9ucstcz

----------


## Shrek_kz

Подскажите, скачал тут 508 релиз а он при обновлении когда выбираю мдэшник 508 релиза ругается говорит что это специализированная конфа, что это такое, делать чего в таком случае?

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 53 секунды_
Все понял, 507 проф а 508 базовая!!!

----------


## AnaKur

Есть у кого-нибудь       Проф. Типовая конфигуpация	7.70.508. Очень нужно.

----------


## bigi_konovalov

> Есть у кого-нибудь       Проф. Типовая конфигуpация	7.70.508. Очень нужно.



лови 508 http://rapidshare.com/files/29058291...0.508.rar.html

----------


## serg-12

Очень нужна Конфигурация "1С:Школьное питание ПРОФ"
Рабочих ссылок найти не удалось. Может кто перезальёт!!!!!

----------


## Михаил1312

Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027 все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты 
http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ 
Жму на ссылку,  файлообменник говорит ссылка не найдена
или это не ссылка вовсе? Где мне тогда это скачать?

----------


## kws

*Универсальный инсталятор Unisetup (5.9 mb) - 1С Предприятие 7.7.027* - SQL 2000, SQL 2005, Сетевая и Локальная. Выбор компонентов: Бухгалтерский учет, Оперативный учет, Расчет, УРИБ, отключение медленного обновления сплеш-заставок, установка шрифта штрих кода, ввод организации и имя пользователя.
скачать
зеркало #1
зеркало #2
*Портативная - 1С Предприятие 7.7.027. Запускается с любого носителя без инсталяции !!!*
скачать
зеркало #1
зеркало #2

----------


## yermakov_d

Конфигурации и обновления для 7.7 с октябрьского ИТС 2009 г. (ПРОФ)
letitbit

----------


## kalas

Может кто поможет, столкнулась с этим первый раз:
при переносе доков или справочников из Тис 959 в Тис959 спустя какое-то время после начала загрузки выдает ошибку:Неверный владелец
эта ошибка появляется и при переносе с помощью Tranref, и при переносе стандартной выгрузкой-загрузкой.

----------


## serg-12

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Конфигурация "1С:Школьное питание ПРОФ"
:)
Cам нашёл.

----------


## andrew_perm

> Может кто поможет, столкнулась с этим первый раз:
> при переносе доков или справочников из Тис 959 в Тис959 спустя какое-то время после начала загрузки выдает ошибку:Неверный владелец
> эта ошибка появляется и при переносе с помощью Tranref, и при переносе стандартной выгрузкой-загрузкой.


может попробовать создать пользователя в новой базе, такого же , как в старой?

----------


## kws

*Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности (GENERAL) 09q3002 от 12.10.2009*
скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
*Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности для конфигурации УСН (USN) 09q3002 от 12.10.2009*
скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
*Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Формы отчетности (PBOUL) 09q3002 от 12.10.2009*
скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*Регламентированные отчеты за 3 квартал 2009 г: 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Формы отчетности Бюджетные 09q3002 от 12.10.2009*
скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## DaemonNT

ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для НКО и АО 507/3.22
Блин, нашёл в другом месте. Для интересующихся даю ссылку:
_http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/4du8628t5
_http://rs662.rapidshare.com/files/275224545/VDGB_NKO_5.07_3.22.rar

----------


## АлексейЗАВ

Всем доброго времени суток.  Есть Торговля + склад версия 9.2 релиз 938 , возникла задача обновить внешние печатные  формы. Простым копированием этих форм проблема не решена - ошибки (не найдена функция и т.д) . Есть релиз 959 .
Вопрос как лучше сделать чтобы эти печатные формы заработали? (найти все обновления релизов довольно трудно - куча промежуточных релизов)

----------


## serg-12

Подскажите где найти КАМИН Диетпитание

----------


## Zeroil

Приветствую!!!

У кого нибудь есть 1С-АНАЛИТ: Медицинское учреждение&



Заранее СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## SpaceJam

> 1С 7.7 0632 - бухгалтерия бюджентого предприятия
> скачать


А какой пароль к архивуИ

_Добавлено через 43 минуты 12 секунд_



> вот обновление до 631 релиза http://depositfiles.com/files/utxc1ep3c


Залей плиз ещё раз..а то файл не могу скачать

----------


## gaga515

:mad:


> Платформа *1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027* все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.
> 
> *"Бухгалтерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5
> *7.70.506 от 09.04.2009 г.*
> 7.70.505 от 24.03.2009 г.
> 7.70.504 от 26.01.2008 г.
> 7.70.503 от 19.12.2008 г.
> 7.70.502 от 26.08.2008 г. 
> 
> ...

----------


## EVAPOST

> ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для НКО и АО 507/3.22
> Блин, нашёл в другом месте. Для интересующихся даю ссылку:
> _http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/4du8628t5
> _http://rs662.rapidshare.com/files/275224545/VDGB_NKO_5.07_3.22.rar


А вот пароль на архивчик бы еще, было бы просто замечательно

----------


## Scorplord

Привет всем может подскажете где взять релиз 7.70.634 буду примного благодарен!!!

----------


## kws

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.509 от 13.10.2009*
скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3
*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Базовая) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.509 от 13.10.2009*
скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3
*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.509 (обновление) от 13.10.2009*
скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## Scorplord

Всем спасибо я уже нашел 7.70.634 кому нужен релиз пишите скину:)

----------


## gaga515

Уважаемый KWS!  Случайно у вас нет свежей 1С Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная? :)

----------


## zveruga

Здравствуйте!

Ищу КАМИН:Общепит. Версия 2.0, желательно последний релиз  (2.0.011).
Можно и более ранний, потому как у меня вообще нет никакого релиза.

----------


## Владислас

Господа помогите обновить до Управление хлебозаводом 7.7

----------


## Killer_1C

В чем разница 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.509 от 
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Базовая) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.509 от 13.10.2009

У меня при загрузки пишет Типовая конфигуpация 4.5 - это какая проф или базовая?
Спасибо!:confused:

----------


## mikecool

Поделитесь 483 релизом бухии проф, пожалста...

достаточно мд

----------


## kws

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.483 от 13.09.2006*
скачать

_Добавлено через 2 часа 36 минут 14 секунд_
*1С:Предприниматель 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.156 от 15.10.2009*
скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## alexsmir

> КАМИН:Общепит. Версия 2.0


КАМИН:Общепит. Версия 2.0 (Релиз: 2.0.010) 
http://rapidshare.com/files/292815658/setup.zip

----------


## кнут

Пожалуйста, поделитесь 502 релизом бухгалтерии. Оччччень надо!

----------


## tiffany

Ребята, простите, в 1С полнейший юзверь. Нужна торговля и склад 7 очень по -простому. сейчас нет ничего. Помогите, плиз-з-з...

----------


## kalas

> Пожалуйста, поделитесь 502 релизом бухгалтерии. Оччччень надо!


Держи дружище :)
http://letitbit.net/download/6121.d6...70502.rar.html

----------


## ArPlus

Какой последний релиз Упрощенки? Поделитесь ссылкой.

----------


## maxliga

Пожалуйста, киньте рабочую ссылку:eek:

_Добавлено через 24 минуты 34 секунды_
*serg-12*, 

где нашел "Школьное питание"?

----------


## FordSoft

пожалуйста скиньте ссылку или на почту d.a.m.i.r (гав-гав) mail.ru , конфигурацию на бухгалтерию 7.70.484 2006 года выпуска, пол инета облазил ссылки екнулись. спасибо.

----------


## maxliga

Может отец русской демократии даст ссылочку на 1С: школьное питание?

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 31 секунду_



> Ребята, простите, в 1С полнейший юзверь. Нужна торговля и склад 7 очень по -простому. сейчас нет ничего. Помогите, плиз-з-з...


все есть в оглавлении......

----------


## tiffany

> Может отец русской демократии даст ссылочку на 1С: школьное питание?
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 31 секунду_
> 
> 
> все есть в оглавлении......


Я конечно юзверь, но перед тем как приставать с вопросами пытаюсь сама решить проблему. Все ссылки в оглавлении битые. LinkList not found. 
Буду очень благодарна, если кто перезальет комплексную 1С 7.7 (платформу и основные конфигурации)

----------


## Aspirine

Подскажите как очистить базу от документов. (ТиС 936). Ручками нереально. Нужна пакетная обработка. Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## alexsmir

> где нашел "Школьное питание


посмотри здесь:

_Добавлено через 6 минут 3 секунды_



> Подскажите как очистить базу от документов. (ТиС 936)


меню - сервис - свертка базы (документы на дату, указанную в обработке, удаляются, а все движения сохранются в регистрах). Перед этим необходимо сделать копию базы

----------


## kuhum

7.70.156 конфигурации "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя" у есть скиньте
:)

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> 7.70.156 конфигурации "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя" у есть скиньте
> :)


Читай форум внимательней. Смотри в этой ветке:
1С: Предприятие 7.х. конфигурации для России-2. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!

----------


## Aspirine

> посмотри здесь:
> 
> _Добавлено через 6 минут 3 секунды_
> 
> меню - сервис - свертка базы (документы на дату, указанную в обработке, удаляются, а все движения сохранются в регистрах). Перед этим необходимо сделать копию базы


А с регистрами нужно потом что делать? Мне нужно очистить базу от всех старых документов. Чтобы остались только справочники.
  Удалить получается не все документы. Остались доки, в которых есть привязки к партиям. Как с ними быть? В ручную вычищать очень долго получится.

_Добавлено через 6 минут 54 секунды_
Может есть у кого CD-диск 1С 7.7 версия для обучения прграммированию.

----------


## кнут

Все очень просто:
1. ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО делаешь копию БД
2. Удаляешь в БД ВСЕ файлы с нзванием dt*.dbf, dh*.dbf, ra*.dbf, rg*.dbf, sc214.dbf и все *.cdx, естественно, при этом в БД никто не работает.
3. Запускаешься монопольно, ждешь реиндекс и ВУАЛЯ: получаешь БД без единого документа,  чистую по регистрам и от партий.

----------


## alexsmir

> А с регистрами нужно потом что делать? Мне нужно очистить базу от всех старых документов. Чтобы остались только справочники.


Тогда сделать чистую идентичную базу, перенести справочники (и если организация та же, то можно руками учетную политику организации). Обработки по переносу справочников можно использовать стандартные 1С, а можно найти на http://infostart.ru

----------


## maxliga

> посмотри здесь:
> 
> _Добавлено через 6 минут 3 секунды_
> 
> меню - сервис - свертка базы (документы на дату, указанную в обработке, удаляются, а все движения сохранются в регистрах). Перед этим необходимо сделать копию базы


:good::good::good:

----------


## bestship

УСН 162 релиз:
http://rapidshare.com/files/22700239...70162.rar.html
Регламентированные отчёты 09q1003 от 07.04.2009: http://rapidshare.com/files/22700722...42009.rar.html

The file could not be found. Please check the download link.

----------


## vmil

Здравствуйте скачал квартплату с
Сборки от johnsm123
(Ссылки только DepositFiles.com)

Диск ИТС за январь 2009 
Диск ИТС за февраль 2009 
Диск ИТС за март 2009 
Апрель 2009 версия ПРОФ (4.7 Gb.) 
Конфигурации под платформу 8.1 
Конфигурации под платформу 7.7 
Обновление конфигураций и отчетности 
Конфигурации квартплата 
Конфигурации авто 
Разное для 1С 
Обновление типовых конфигураций на 1 апреля 2009 
Обновление отчетности на 15 апреля 2009 
Обновление типовых конфигураций на 15 апреля 2009 


квартплата Infocraft_Calculation_rent_an... .rar 
кто знает пароль на этот архив пожалуста скиньте в личку или выложите

----------


## Sabertlt

Ребят у меня трабл вознис с обновленьем с 506 базовой бухгалтерией. Ругается на 68 счет и реорганизацию не делает

----------


## bestship

http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ/[/URL][/QUOTE]

LinkList not found.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 55 секунд_



> Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз *7.70.027* все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ


перезалейте ссылочку :cool:

_Добавлено через 3 часа 8 минут 18 секунд_



> «Торговля + Склад», редакция 9.2 Релиз 7.70.956 от 24.03.2009
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/215992637/R770956.rar.html


cссылка битая

----------


## SkRoman

Кто может помогите срочно.  Очень нужна компонента УРБД для 25 версии 1С 7.7
Желательно отдельный установочный файл. Или сама платформа вместе с УРБД. Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## ilgiz57

Помогите пожалуйста? как мне сделать обмен м/у двумя базами платформа 1С 7.70.025 и конфигурации УСН 1.3, при том чтоб с одной базы обменивался только отдельный блок (журналы/реализации)? Очень срочно помогите!!!:confused:

----------


## SergSSA

Помогите, пожалуйста. Нужен конвертер справочников из Парус в 1С 7.7. Спасибо.

----------


## dmitry37

> Кто может помогите срочно. Очень нужна компонента УРБД для 25 версии 1С 7.7
> Желательно отдельный установочный файл. Или сама платформа вместе с УРБД. Буду очень благодарен.


http://letitbit.net/download/1275.f1..._URBD.rar.html

----------


## dimm73

Ищу ключ регистрации для камин  зарплата 1.2 , для релиза 43 (и последующих на будующее)

----------


## ilgiz57

Люди скиньте плиз ссылку конфигурацию на (подрядчик строительства 2.3)

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Люди скиньте плиз ссылку конфигурацию на (подрядчик строительства 2.3)


1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3 20 польз.
Релиз 7.70.2344 от 24.09.2009 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/29644736...44_20.rar.html
```

----------


## kws

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.164 от 21.10.2009*

Брать здесь !

----------


## ilgiz57

При установки 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3 20 польз.  пишет "Запуск системы защиты : Не найден ключ защиты - 0xB614" ?
Как исправить? Файл Key никак не помогает!

----------


## Dumber

нужна конфигурация "Комплексная" скиньте пож-та ссылку

----------


## sergejfeniks

Помогите с поиском ключа 1С v8.2 для серверной версии под Windows Server 2003

----------


## ilgiz57

Есть у кого ссылка на Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3 для 7.7

----------


## Avaddon

Уважаемые очень нужны следующие конфигурации для ЗиК - 7.70.282, 7.70.283, 7.70.289
Все предыдущие ссылки мертвые.

----------


## kws

*1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация Проф. 7.70.289 от 23.06.2009*

скачать

*1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация Проф. 7.70.283 от 29.04.2009*

скачать

*1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация Проф. 7.70.282 от 11.03.2009*

скачать

_Добавлено через 25 часов 23 минуты 13 секунд_
*1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация Проф. 7.70.291 от 27.10.2009*

*1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация Базовая 7.70.291 от 27.10.2009*

Брать здесь !

----------


## Солнц

где можно скачать Типовая конфигурация «Упрощенная система налогообложения», редакция 1.3 Релиз 7.70.163 от 23.06.2009 г.

----------


## lenaonly

> где можно скачать Типовая конфигурация «Упрощенная система налогообложения», редакция 1.3 Релиз 7.70.163 от 23.06.2009 г.


http://depositfiles.com/files/d5lw3re4r

----------


## maxi_help

Подскажите пожалуйтса как отрубить защиты ключа для "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", очень нужно!:eek:

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 30 секунд_



> Можно использовать эмулятор ключа для драйвера Guardant версия 4.88, так как торговое предприятие работает под эту версию драйвера, но нужен рабочий ключ чтоб снять дамп ключа:)
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 18 секунд_
> 
> 
> какая версия нужна?


Какая из программ подходит для эмулятора ключика под "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие Проф v. 4.17.04? с данного сайта http://www.dongla.net/download.html

----------


## Jar

Очень нужно Кафе, бар, ресторан. Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку.:blush:

----------


## Helenaiv

где можно скачать Типовая конфигурация «Упрощенная система налогообложения», редакция 1.3 Релиз 7.70.158

----------


## Alexerg

> При установки 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3 20 польз.  пишет "Запуск системы защиты : Не найден ключ защиты - 0xB614" ?
> Как исправить? Файл Key никак не помогает!


Попробуй это:http://rapidshare.com/files/300190488/russia.rar.html

----------


## kalas

> где можно скачать Типовая конфигурация «Упрощенная система налогообложения», редакция 1.3 Релиз 7.70.158


тут http://letitbit.net/download/3321.35...008__.rar.html

----------


## igor75

Всем привет.
Кто может помочь?
Необходимо дать подробное описание процедуры, для ограничения прав продовца, который будет выписывать счета и накладные, ни каких других операций не будет.
Кто знает отпишитесь.

----------


## Marselka

Привет! Подкиньте, у кого есть, ссылку на 1С: Управление проектной организацией

----------


## sync1

Здравствуйте, есть ли у кого конфигурация "Армекс: Обувь и одежда". Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## bestship

Есть ли у кого 1C:ТоргЦентр/WEB-витрина?
И если кто пользуется, подскажите, что за зверь такой?

----------


## monaxwar

помогите найти чет не получается 
1С:Предприятие 7.7 ПРОФ. Комплексная конфигурация;

----------


## sinedbar11

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста найти «1С-Аналит: Стоматология» (релиз 7.70.202)

----------


## S_GRAY

> Всем привет.
> Кто может помочь?
> Необходимо дать подробное описание процедуры, для ограничения прав продовца, который будет выписывать счета и накладные, ни каких других операций не будет.
> Кто знает отпишитесь.


Самый простой вариант - создать интерфейс пользователя ПРОДАВЕЦ, в меню и панели инструментов оставить лишь то (документы, отчеты), что необходимо. Желательно в свойствах интерфейса включить флаг "использовать при отключенной авторизации", в других интерфейсах он должен быть выключен. Вот и все ограничение пров - на экране будет только то, что входит в интерфейс.

----------


## PetyaHuev

Друзья спасайте!!! Потерял конфигурацию "Розница", все найденные ссылки "мертвы". Если у кого есть, буду крайне признателен.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 26 секунд_
А есть ли у кого "упрощенка" для 1С 8... Буду крайне признателен

----------


## fred_darst

Есть у кого нибудь 1с под Висту? Очень надо.

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

> Есть у кого нибудь 1с под Висту? Очень надо.


Что-то типа
"...
даже работая под правами администратора или под логином администратора - вам не так просто будет скопировать файлы в папку System32. Итак, для начала надо с предыдущих версий ОС (например Windows XP или MS Server 2003)  переписать вот эти 3 файла:
  * sqlsrv32.dll 
  * sqlsrv32.rll 
  * odbcbcp.dll 
После чего надо эти файлы записать в папку "System32" (обычно это C:\Windows\System32\). Для этого надо сделать себя владельцем этих файлов (или папки, или всего диска)
...
После чего назначаете себе полный доступ на каталог (если такого доступа нет):
Теперь можно смело скопировать 3 ранее подготовленных файла и перезагрузить систему.

...
"

----------


## alexsmir

> Есть у кого нибудь 1с под Висту?


1С 7.7 под Висту устанавливается без проблем (установку нужно делать от имени администратора)
можно почитать: http://www.buh.ru/forum/thread.jsp?id=414973
а также здесь:
*Скрытый текст*ОС Windows Vista Home Ultra При установке ОС Vista при запуске 7.7 выдается сообщение об ошибке "Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного!" 

Если при установке ОС Vista при запуске 7.7 выдается сообщение об ошибке "Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного!" то можно сделать следующее:

Если вы работаете с локально установленной Информационной Базой, 

то выберите в Конфигураторе в Кодовой странице Текущую системную установку (в самом низу списка), сохраните и перезапустите Предприятие 7.7. 


Если вы работаете с базовой версией, в которую нельзя вносить изменения, или в сети и на других компьютерах установлена другая ОС, отличная от Vista, то возможен следующий вариант решения: 

Отключение проверки порядка сортировки 
==================================================  ========================== 
Начиная с релиза 7.70.026 ( см. файл ReadMe.txt) имеется возможность отключения проверки идентичности порядка сортировки, установленного для базы данных и системного порядка сортировки. 
Отключение проверки достигается созданием в каталоге программных файлов системы или в каталоге информационной базы сигнального файла с именем OrdNoChk.prm. 
Содержание файла никакого влияния на работу системы не оказывает. В случае размещения файла в каталоге программных файлов системы проверка отключается при работе со всеми информационными базами, если в каталоге информационной базы - то только при работе с данной базой. 
Применение данной возможности может быть рекомендовано только в крайних случаях, когда не имеется возможности согласовать системный порядок сортировки с порядком сортировки, устанавливаемым для информационной базы. 
При отключении проверки порядка сортировки в условиях применения компоненты управления распределенными информационными базами НЕ СЛЕДУЕТ использовать символы любых алфавитов, кроме латинского, в трехбуквенном идентификаторе информационных баз, входящих в состав распределенной. 
Следует иметь в виду, что 1С:Предприятие при работе использует возможности по сортировке обоих механизмов, и отключение проверки идентичности порядка в них может привести к неожиданному для пользователя порядку следования строк, например, при формировании отчетов. 

-----------------------------------------------------------
найдено на:
http://www.ekipazh.kz/index.php?name...&howorder=asc

Т.к. мой случай 2-й (в сети есть и XP и Vista), то получается что мне надо 
1-заменить версию 1С (на локальном ПК) на более старшую=26
2-создать на ПК пользователя в папке программных файлов 1С файл "OrdNoChk.prm"
(не в базе, т.к. тогда это подействует на всех, а именно в папке с программой 1С)

3-У меня могут быть получены разные результаты построения отчетов в Терминальном режиме (с включенной проверкой порядка сортировки) и в локальной 1С на ПК под ОС Vista (c отключенной проверкой порядка сортировки)
4-У меня могут быть неприятные последствия...

Цитирую: "может привести к неожиданному для пользователя порядку следования строк, например, при формировании отчетов."

----------


## andyfromminsk

Добрый день.
Помогите кто чем может. Нужена конфигурация по лизингу. Очень

----------


## base_1c

> Друзья спасайте!!! Потерял конфигурацию "Розница", все найденные ссылки "мертвы". Если у кого есть, буду крайне признателен.
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 26 секунд_
> А есть ли у кого "упрощенка" для 1С 8... Буду крайне признателен


Конфигурация Розница 1.0.6 здесь:
http://letitbit.net/download/1504.18...0_6_4.rar.html
Ссылки на нее надо искать в другом разделе

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 26 секунд_



> помогите найти чет не получается 
> 1С:Предприятие 7.7 ПРОФ. Комплексная конфигурация;


Есть Комплексная 490 релиз
http://letitbit.net/download/7282.7a...0000k.rar.html

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 1С:Налогоплательщик 7.70.232 (обновление) от 05.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #4

----------


## kemolg

Всем привет!, ребята, ищу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие под 8-ку или 7.7, может кто нибудь поделитесь? Заранее огромная благодарность

----------


## сандр

> Всем привет!, ребята, ищу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие под 8-ку или 7.7, может кто нибудь поделитесь? Заранее огромная благодарность


Я тоже ищу .

----------


## kemolg

*сандр*, значит будим искать вместе :)

----------


## ilgiz57

*Alexerg*, 

скинь плиз ещё раз ссылку вот эту
http://rapidshare.com/files/300190488/russia.rar.html

_Добавлено через 5 минут 32 секунды_
Вот это имел ввиду

При установки 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3 20 польз. пишет "Запуск системы защиты : Не найден ключ защиты - 0xB614" ?
Как исправить? Файл Key никак не помогает!

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 34 секунды_
требует ключ катрана на конфигурацию Подрядчик строительства

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> При установки 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3 20 польз. пишет "Запуск системы защиты : Не найден ключ защиты - 0xB614" ?
> Как исправить? Файл Key никак не помогает!




```
Отключение ключа в Подрядчике строительства

Установить подрядчик строительства
Включить в режиме конфигуратор
Действия, открыть Конфигурацию
Находим вот такую цепочку строчек глобального модуля где идет ссылка на ключ защиты программы:
// { ИМП НСВ Начало изменения
..........................................
// Конец изменения ИМП }
Удаляем весь текст между этими строками.
Далее в глобальном поиске по всем докам ищем строки:
//Если ИмпульсКомпонента.Выполнить("Документ") > 0 Тогда
//	Предупреждение("Не найден ключ защиты 1С:Подрядчик строительства !!!");
//	СтатусВозврата(0); Возврат;
//КонецЕсли;
И ремим их или удаляем.
В плане счетов в счете 10 .20. 
Субконто1 - Материалы
Субконто2 - МастаХранения
Сохраняемся и получаем Подрядчик полностью отвязанный от ключа защиты.
```

----------


## winmsdos

Здрствуйте всем я в 1С мало разбираюсь очень мало мне принесли базы я начал их вставлять через конфигуратор загрузить базы он их загрузил появились пользователи и их пароли естесвенно я их не знаю НО стал подбирать вроде подобрал но при загруске 1С мне начало выдавать что у меня нехватает "Управление распределенными и информационными базами" что он от меня просит помогите пожайлуста. Спасибо в заранее.

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Здрствуйте всем я в 1С мало разбираюсь очень мало мне принесли базы я начал их вставлять через конфигуратор загрузить базы он их загрузил появились пользователи и их пароли естесвенно я их не знаю НО стал подбирать вроде подобрал но при загруске 1С мне начало выдавать что у меня нехватает "Управление распределенными и информационными базами" что он от меня просит помогите пожайлуста. Спасибо в заранее.


Судя по всему тебе нужна компонента "Управление распределенными ИБ". Установи ее.

----------


## winmsdos

Nester Mihnenk  а где мне ее взять весь инет перерыл все 25000 р просят

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 48 секунд_
поделитесь кто нить "Управление распределенными ИБ" пожалуйста

----------


## Ahotna

Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027 все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.
Перезалейте пожалуйста,ссылка не работает!

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Nester Mihnenk  а где мне ее взять весь инет перерыл все 25000 р просят
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 минуты 48 секунд_
> поделитесь кто нить "Управление распределенными ИБ" пожалуйста


Здесь установка 27 релиза отученная от ключа. Можно установить полностью, а можно поставить разные компоненты в отдельности.


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/30532550...tup27.exe.html
```

----------


## ilgiz57

Я удалил строки между 
// { ИМП НСВ Начало изменения
..........................................
// Конец изменения ИМП }


А далше ничего не нашел
далее запустил в обычном режиме вроде работает. Ошибку не выдает.

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Я удалил строки между 
> // { ИМП НСВ Начало изменения
> ..........................................
> // Конец изменения ИМП }
> 
> 
> А далше ничего не нашел
> далее запустил в обычном режиме вроде работает. Ошибку не выдает.


Оно будет работать нормально. Но дальше надо искать в документах строки которые я написал выше. Там их 60 штук. Иначе на этих доках при проведении будет выдавать ошибки.

----------


## Karambol

Нужен Тис, релиз  7.70.875 Киньте, пожалуйста, ссылку или на ggd43@mail.ru

----------


## ilgiz57

> Оно будет работать нормально. Но дальше надо искать в документах строки которые я написал выше. Там их 60 штук. Иначе на этих доках при проведении будет выдавать ошибки.


Спасибо!!! Все работает;)

----------


## pilot62

> «Торговля + Склад», редакция 9.2 Релиз 7.70.956 от 24.03.2009
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/215992637/R770956.rar.html


НЕ ПАШЕТ ССЫЛОЧКА

----------


## base_1c

> Нужен Тис, релиз  7.70.875 Киньте, пожалуйста, ссылку или на ggd43@mail.ru


Есть только 879

http://letitbit.net/download/6950.69...7_879.rar.html

----------


## pilot62

> *Держи:* http://rapidshare.com/users/MGHJOZ/


ССЫЛОЧКИ НЕ ПАШУТ

----------


## 2tone

Всем привет!
Ищу бухгалтерию 7.7 релиз 485 выпущена в феврале 2007. 
Заранее, СПАСИБО!!

----------


## sd001034

Бухгалтерия 77 - 485 релиз

http://narod.ru/disk/14981642000/485.rar.html

----------


## Andron08

Братва!!!! выручай!!! нужна последняя ТиС, ссылка на rapidshare.com не работает!!!

----------


## El_Barto

Добрые люди, выручите пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!
Нужна конфигурация Синимекс:Гостиница редакция 5.1
или обновления до 5.1
или Румба 8: Управление отелем

----------


## PetyaHuev

Добрый вечер друзья! Помогите пожалуйста, нужна конфигурация "Торговля и склад" под 7-ку. Очень надо, все ссылки дохлые. Кстати, а есть в 7-ке, что нибудь похожее на 8-ю "Розницу"

За "правильную" платформу, 7-ю, буду так же крайне признателен.

----------


## 2tone

Последняя торговля 7.7
http://files.mail.ru/2GPGYB

----------


## sd001034

Очень "правильная" платформа 77

http://narod.ru/disk/11346913000/7.70.027_.rar.html

----------


## Stan-is-lav

РЕБЯТКИ НУЖНА ОБНОВЛЕННАЯ КОНФА АНАЛИТ АПТЕКА 7.7 ---- 004 кажись!!!!!!!!!!

_Добавлено через 3 часа 44 минуты 55 секунд_



> РЕБЯТКИ НУЖНА ОБНОВЛЕННАЯ КОНФА АНАЛИТ АПТЕКА 7.7 ---- 004 кажись!!!!!!!!!!


У кого есть выложите - ну очень нужна!!!

----------


## base_1c

> РЕБЯТКИ НУЖНА ОБНОВЛЕННАЯ КОНФА АНАЛИТ АПТЕКА 7.7 ---- 004 кажись!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 часа 44 минуты 55 секунд_
> 
> У кого есть выложите - ну очень нужна!!!


Есть только 003, если нужно выложу

----------


## clown_msk

Подскажите, существует ли у кого конфигурации "Ценные бумаги", не могу физически прочесть 200 стр. и прочитать все.

Заранее благодарю.

----------


## kinderZONE

Окажите помощь! Нужна для ознакомления конфигурация Бухгалтерия для распорядителей бюджетных средств релиз 335

----------


## Stan-is-lav

> Есть только 003, если нужно выложу


003 у меня есть да в ней косяки пошли - вот думал обновить может исправится

----------


## mmmcm

Может угого ещё осталась Торговля и склад Релиз 7.70.938   от 15.04.2005 скинте пожалуста. 
maskorom@gmail.com

----------


## vegc74

Всем доброго дня!
Ищу готовое решение для сдачи стройтехники в субаренду (на базе 7.7 ТиС)

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3 20 польз. Релиз 7.70.2344 от 24.09.2009 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/30826396...44_20.rar.html
```

7.70.2345 пока нет если будет выложу.

----------


## Лёха 222

здравствуйте!помогите найти Астор общепит 3, очень нужно,срочно!

----------


## otello

Плиз, нужна срочно конфа Аналит аптека 7.7!!!!

----------


## ЛенШ

Не могу найти релиз 509 для типовой конфигурации, нашла на форуме ссылку, но при загрузке пишет файл не обнаружен

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Не могу найти релиз 509 для типовой конфигурации, нашла на форуме ссылку, но при загрузке пишет файл не обнаружен


1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5 Релиз 7.70.509 от 13.10.2009 г.


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/308673339/R770509.rar.html
```

----------


## base_1c

> Плиз, нужна срочно конфа Аналит аптека 7.7!!!!


http://letitbit.net/download/7340.74...t_7_7.rar.html

----------


## windgate

Не могу найти Страховой брокер. Пожалуйста помогите!!!!

----------


## webester

Никак не могу найти 285йрелиз ЗиК. Может есть у кого?

----------


## windgate

здесь не смотрелИ?

http://depositfiles.com/ru/folders/PZ8E7SEW9

----------


## Stan-is-lav

> http://letitbit.net/download/7340.74...t_7_7.rar.html


там какая версия релизаИ? АНАЛИТА

----------


## webester

> здесь не смотрелИ?
> http://depositfiles.com/ru/folders/PZ8E7SEW9


Эмм что то 285го не видать, перекачаю на выходных, может там какой то из них, но не очень похоже

----------


## base_1c

> там какая версия релизаИ? АНАЛИТА


Там первая, есть еще 003, там изменена только форма счета фактуры.

----------


## Stan-is-lav

> Там первая, есть еще 003, там изменена только форма счета фактуры.


подмогни найти 004 релиз!!! у меня в 003 ошибка вылезла - при проведений чека она делает процедуру по проверке всех остатков за год....не могу понять почему

----------


## base_1c

> подмогни найти 004 релиз!!! у меня в 003 ошибка вылезла - при проведений чека она делает процедуру по проверке всех остатков за год....не могу понять почему


004 тебе скорей всего не поможет 
Я одной аптеке устанавливал эту конфигурацию, так там что 001 что 003 одинакого.
А проведения чека пришлось переписать и прайс, который у кассира тоже переделал (остатки всех товаров пересчитывает)

----------


## myaso_nn

Помогит, пожалуйста, найти дополнение к конфигурации ТиС - АЛКОГОЛЬ. или что то в этом роде...

----------


## otello

Кто нибудь слышал про "Алгоритм-Фарм-Розница"? Если есть лдайте ссылку.

----------


## dim999

Подскажите. :confused: Какую конфигурацию 1С 7.7 лучше использовать для учета услуг общепита (закусочная) на ЕНВД. При этом есть другая деятельность, облагаемая по основному режиму, со следующего года - на УСНО.

----------


## NataZ

Привет всем, разыскивается 1С Лесозавод

----------


## NBuh

драивер ообнови

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 11 секунд_
1С Общепит 77

----------


## Stan-is-lav

> 004 тебе скорей всего не поможет 
> Я одной аптеке устанавливал эту конфигурацию, так там что 001 что 003 одинакого.
> А проведения чека пришлось переписать и прайс, который у кассира тоже переделал (остатки всех товаров пересчитывает)


ну тогда может писаную кинешь....ато мозг дымит аптека вечно на телефоне)))

----------


## base_1c

> ну тогда может писаную кинешь....ато мозг дымит аптека вечно на телефоне)))


Исправленный md. Рекомендую взять из него обработку формирования прайса и проведения документов. Некоторые модули находяться в текстовых файлах
Удачи!
http://letitbit.net/download/4603.47...a_003.rar.html

----------


## igmm

народ... у кого есть усн 163 дайте пожалуйста...

----------


## azsw

[QUOTE=yermakov_d;18828]1С 7.7 0632 - бухгалтерия бюджентого предприятия
скачать[/QUOT
пароль?

----------


## dmitry37

> народ... у кого есть усн 163 дайте пожалуйста...


http://letitbit.net/download/6348.63...70163.rar.html

----------


## Stan-is-lav

> Исправленный md. Рекомендую взять из него обработку формирования прайса и проведения документов. Некоторые модули находяться в текстовых файлах
> Удачи!
> http://letitbit.net/download/4603.47...a_003.rar.html


ССЫЛКА БИТАЯ!!! Перезалей плиз

----------


## Oxana965

Люди добрые кинте ссылку на 1С:Свод отчетов 7.7.

----------


## base_1c

> ССЫЛКА БИТАЯ!!! Перезалей плиз


Основная поставка Аналит аптека
http://letitbit.net/download/9839.98...t_7_7.exe.html

Исправленный md
http://letitbit.net/download/2876.2a...ca_md.rar.html

----------


## тоа

Поделитесь пожалста, если есть у кого, 1С-Рарус ЕСХН, чтоб без ключа работала. Киньте плиз ссылку на почту ingametrade2006@yandex.ru

----------


## AndreStah

Коллеги поделитесь пожайлуста "Салон красоты" и "Кадровое агентство"

----------


## master-vic

*prime12*, есть

----------


## Stan-is-lav

> Основная поставка Аналит аптека
> http://letitbit.net/download/9839.98...t_7_7.exe.html
> 
> Исправленный md
> http://letitbit.net/download/2876.2a...ca_md.rar.html


ТЕНКС))) Буду пробовать)))

----------


## Nickolay Mulko

Ищется: Альфа-Авто:Автозапчасти+Автосерв  ис, ред. 3
под семерку
Выручайте

----------


## Stan-is-lav

> Основная поставка Аналит аптека
> http://letitbit.net/download/9839.98...t_7_7.exe.html
> 
> Исправленный md
> http://letitbit.net/download/2876.2a...ca_md.rar.html


Попробовал( - обновил документик ЧекККм и прайс - вообще не стала работать - не хватает параметров((( Что сделать? Куда процедуру по проведению залитьИ? распиши если не трудно -

----------


## Oxana965

ПОМОГИТЕ!!!! Очень нужен 1С:Свод отчетов 7.7.  Уже весь форум облазила, не могу найти

----------


## Nickolay Mulko

> ПОМОГИТЕ!!!! Очень нужен 1С:Свод отчетов 7.7.  Уже весь форум облазила, не могу найти


http://files1s.hop.ru/7.htm

----------


## vashkovich

Необходима последняя версия «Трактиръ: Back-Office» под 7.7. Буду рад Вашей помощи.

----------


## vegc74

Приветствую всех!!!
Ищу «БП:Сервисный центр 3.0»
Если у кого есть - подмогните, плиз!!!
Хочу посмотреть что за зверь такой!

----------


## Zakazchik

УСН - 164  http://www.buhline.ru/ и набрать в строке адреса /free , т.е. должно получиться "http://www.buhline.ru/free"

----------


## bmb69

Ищу Камин: Упрощенка 15, релиз 031. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Cobranet

Есть у кого конфа в которой используются дисконтные карты? Скиньте посмотреть как организовано в конфигурации использование этих дисконтных карт, очень нужно, пожалуйста

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Есть у кого конфа в которой используются дисконтные карты? Скиньте посмотреть как организовано в конфигурации использование этих дисконтных карт, очень нужно, пожалуйста




```
http://www.infostart.ru/public/21050/
```

Здесь посмотри.

----------


## Cobranet

Ок, спасибо!

----------


## Alexerg

> Alexerg, 
> 
> скинь плиз ещё раз ссылку вот эту
> http://rapidshare.com/files/300190488/russia.rar.html
> 
> Вот это имел ввиду
> 
> При установки 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3 20 польз. пишет "Запуск системы защиты : Не найден ключ защиты - 0xB614" ?
> Как исправить? Файл Key никак не помогает!
> ...


Тоже самое, на Letitbite:
http://letitbit.net/download/3565.ea...PS2_3.rar.html

----------


## marinaland

Помогите кто может.
очень нужна 1с сельхоз (без ключа)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная Типовая конфигурация 7.70.456 от 23.12.2004*

скачать l зеркало

----------


## wwwbbb

Помогите найти конфигурацию автотранспорт желательно для 7.7, но очень буду благодарен под 8 для Украины, очень нужно, все что находил раньше, то без лекарств иди вообще убитые ссылки :confused:

----------


## Rys

Здравствуйте всем! Тоже очень-очень нужен автотранспорт 7.7 для России! А ссылки все старые уже :(

----------


## il2

Ищу бюджетную конфигурацию 7.70.635.Помогите кто может.

----------


## Лёха 222

ребят помогите ,дайте ссылку общепит без ключа,очень прошу:(:(

----------


## Zakazchik

> Ищу бюджетную конфигурацию 7.70.635.Помогите кто может.


Бюджетная конфигурация 7.70.635. будет в свободном доступе после 10.12.09 по адресу: www.buhline.ru/ , далее ввести /free , т.е. должно быть "www.buhline.ru/free/"   
Запрос можно послать buhline@mail.ru

----------


## pacak

У кого есть Бюджет муниципального образования, установка.

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> У кого есть Бюджет муниципального образования, установка.


А обновление не подойдет? Там MDшник то такой же.


```
http://depositfiles.com/files/jqhjebv96
```

----------


## PetyaHuev

Братья и сестры, дайте рабочую ссылку на 1С7 Зарплата и кадры

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Братья и сестры, дайте рабочую ссылку на 1С7 Зарплата и кадры


Конфигурация Зарплата+Кадры Релиз 7.70.290 от 24.07.2009


```
http://depositfiles.com/files/mtn1h4uwu
```

----------


## pinker

Плизз! Нужна Альфа-авто: Автозапчасти + автошины 3 с лекарством. Очень очень надо!!!

----------


## salonrio

:mad:Не забывайте обновлять 1С !
Конфигурация УСН 163 обновление от 23.06.2009
*Скрытый текст* http://depositfiles.com/files/w2tadfcju
Конфигурация УСН 164 обновление от 21.10.2009
*Скрытый текст*http://depositfiles.com/files/1ygkn893n 
Можно передать ссылки на другие форумы 
*Не забывайте про СПАСИБО!!!*:yes:

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> У кого есть Бюджет муниципального образования, установка.


Нашел поновее: Конфигурация "Бюджет муниципального образования" Релиз 7.70.209 от 23.11.09


```
http://depositfiles.com/files/i0etm0a8d
```

----------


## biker45rus

Уважаемые, поделитесь пожалуйста Типовой конфигурацией для бюджетных учреждений ред.6.1 релиз 7.70.635 от 24.11.2009 а то ждать бесплатный buhline до 15 декабря ну никак нельзя. :(

----------


## rmariao

Господа!
Киньте ссылку на релиз 509 типовой конфы 1с 7.7. Старые ссылки, найденные мной на форуме не работают

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Господа!
> Киньте ссылку на релиз 509 типовой конфы 1с 7.7. Старые ссылки, найденные мной на форуме не работают




```
http://depositfiles.com/files/iluocppk7
```

----------


## maxilove

Помогите, пожалуйста нужны инсталяшки Подрядчик строительства и Заказчик строительства (7.7) и Бухгалтерия строительной организации, Подрядчик строительства (8.1) желательно последние релизы. 
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Помогите, пожалуйста нужны инсталяшки Подрядчик строительства и Заказчик строительства (7.7) и Бухгалтерия строительной организации, Подрядчик строительства (8.1) желательно последние релизы. 
> Заранее благодарю!


Подрядчик ищи выше.
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Заказчик стр-ва 5 польз. Релиз 7.70.137 от 24.09.2009 


```
http://depositfiles.com/files/0h2fjrr8q
```

----------


## maxilove

Nester Mihnenk, а локальные версии вообще таких программ есть в природе?

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Nester Mihnenk, а локальные версии вообще таких программ есть в природе?


Есть. Скину попозже.

_Добавлено через 1 час 6 минут 54 секунды_
Подрядчик строительства 1.4 loc 7.70.1437 от 10.07.2009 новее к сожалению нет только многопользовательские версии


```
http://depositfiles.com/files/l1mapvr2f
```

----------


## dim999

Дайте, плиз, ссылочку на конфигурацию 1с 7.7 Общепит. Ну ОЧЕНЬ надо. И ОЧЕНЬ срочно... :eek::eek:

----------


## segabu

Так ведь просто: берём 1cv7.MD от многопользовательской и ставим локально :)

----------


## ыевыев

эмул 8.1.12 под win7, ищу

----------


## kea_24

люди добрые, помогите:
очень нужна сетевая 1с 7.7 с эмулятором под win7, заранее спасибо

----------


## biker45rus

> очень нужна сетевая 1с 7.7 с эмулятором под win7


Вот держи 


```
http://slil.ru/28292923
```

Никакого эмулятора тут не нужно, проверено на Win7 работает.

P.S. Что так никто бюджетом 635 не поделитсяИ?

----------


## Bitte

> *Платформа 1С 7.7 релиз 7.70.027* все компоненты, уже отучена от ключа защиты.
> 
> *"Бухгалтерия"* типовая конфигурация, редакция 4.5
> *7.70.506 от 09.04.2009 г.*
> 7.70.505 от 24.03.2009 г.
> 7.70.504 от 26.01.2008 г.
> 7.70.503 от 19.12.2008 г.
> 7.70.502 от 26.08.2008 г. 
> 
> ...


Привет! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку или экзэшник на vik_dubov@mail.ru/ Заранее тысяча благодарностей!

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> P.S. Что так никто бюджетом 635 не поделитсяИ?


Вроде уже выкладывали. Но если не нашел держи.
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений. Редакция 6.1"
Релиз 7.70.635 от 23.11.2009 г. 


```
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/gx02cxos2?redirect
```

----------


## mt171

Может у кого завалялся 1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7 Типовая конфигурация (проф.), Номер релиза: 7.70.878
Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

Разыскивается "Учет договоров" Респект или АстроСофт. Можно конечно и 8.1 но лучше 7.7.

----------


## base_1c

> Может у кого завалялся 1С:Торговля и Склад 7.7 Типовая конфигурация (проф.), Номер релиза: 7.70.878
> Заранее благодарен!!!


Есть только 879, если нужно
http://letitbit.net/download/6950.69...7_879.rar.html

----------


## Shrek_kz

Ребят нужен Кладр для бухгалтерии и ПУБ, незнаю одинаковые ли они.
И если есть краткое описалово как его ставить!
Еще нужна отчетность за 3 квартал 2009 для ПУБ, но у меня есть для Бух, пойдет ли она для ПУБИ?

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Ребят нужен Кладр для бухгалтерии и ПУБ, незнаю одинаковые ли они.
> И если есть краткое описалово как его ставить!
> Еще нужна отчетность за 3 квартал 2009 для ПУБ, но у меня есть для Бух, пойдет ли она для ПУБИ?


Кладр для 7.7 одинаковый. И отчетность подходит из бухгалтерии.


```
http://depositfiles.com/files/tm356ce8g
```

----------


## d5ce3e

12345

----------


## s3ttl3r

Есть у кого-нибудь конфигурация под бизнес арендодателя?

----------


## kea_24

Люди добрые, профессионалы опытные, подскажите (разъясните):
существует ли какая-либо возможность заставить работать сетевую 1с v7.7 одновременно (c одной БД) на winXP и win7, при чем база стоит на пк с winXP.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alic_andrey

*Ant10*, подскажите как в расчета квартплаты вести даные...например , тариф он там не активный.......

----------


## Kairos

Нужна база Зуботехническая лаборатория, поделитесь пожалуйста.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## alic_andrey

ПОМОГИТЕ...........скачать Инфокрафт "Расчет квартплаты"....ПЛИЗ

----------


## Bitte

*biker45rus* - отдельное спасибо за ссылку на 1С 7.7 под Win 7 !!! Перепробовал разные варианты установки, хотел уже систему с 7 на ХР переустанавливать. Теперь всё работает.

----------


## biker45rus

*Bitte*, 
Всегда пожалуйста!



> существует ли какая-либо возможность заставить работать сетевую 1с v7.7 одновременно (c одной БД) на winXP и win7, при чем база стоит на пк с winXP


Думаю, что вряд ли такое возможно, так как отличаются Кодовые страницы таблиц ИБ

----------


## vall

*kea_24*, 

Попробуй так:
Отключение проверки порядка сортировки
==================================================  ================================
  Начиная с релиза 7.70.026 имеется возможность отключения проверки идентичности порядка 
сортировки, установленного для базы данных и системного порядка сортировки.
  Отключение проверки достигается созданием в каталоге программных файлов системы или в
каталоге информационной базы сигнального файла с именем OrdNoChk.prm. Содержание файла
никакого влияния на работу системы не оказывает. В случае размещения файла в каталоге
программных файлов системы проверка отключается при работе со всеми информационными
базами, если в каталоге информационной базы - то только при работе с данной базой.
  Применение данной возможности может быть рекомендовано только в крайних случаях, когда
не имеется возможности согласовать системный порядок сортировки с порядком сортировки,
устанавливаемым для информационной базы.
  При отключении проверки порядка сортировки в условиях применения компоненты управления
распределенными информационными базами НЕ СЛЕДУЕТ использовать символы любых алфавитов,
кроме латинского, в трехбуквенном идентификаторе информационных баз, входящих в состав 
распределенной.
  Следует иметь в виду, что 1С:Предприятие при работе использует возможности по сортировке
обоих механизмов, и отключение проверки идентичности порядка в них может привести к
неожиданному для пользователя порядку следования строк, например, при формировании отчетов.

----------


## alic_andrey

ПОМОГИТЕ...........скачать Инфокрафт "Расчет квартплаты"....ПЛИЗ.....есть только демо версия.....как сделать рабочую..
Не могу ввести некоторые поля, они не активны

----------


## fironovv

Очень нужна Рарус: Кафе + бар + ресторан версия 2.0 или выше с кряком! помогите
для 7.7 или 8.1

_Добавлено через 14 часов 57 минут 32 секунды_
Люди добрые! У меня есть конфа Рарус:Кафе+Бар+Ресторан 2.0 и 2.1
но вот лекарства нет =( подскажите где нарыть?

----------


## Elena_gp

Помогите. Очень нужна конфигурация ВДГБ Общепит

----------


## vidoq

Ребят, очень нужна полная *последняя* версия: *Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет*

в замен могу выложить последнюю - Инфокрафт: Расчет квартплаты и бухгалтерский учет (УСН)

----------


## Аленаа

помогите, ПЛИИИИЗ! Я не прграмист, а бухгалтер, поэтому сразу извиняюсь, если туплю:).где можно скачать торговля-склад для 7.7. у меня стоит бухгалтерия 1-с. а может вообще кто нибудь подскажет простенькую программу только для учета товара по закупочным и розничным ценам. больше ничего не нужно:)

----------


## AWARD67

Есть ли ломаная 1С:CRM Проф для украины?

----------


## alexsmir

> где можно скачать торговля-склад для 7.7.


Пож в шапке посмотрите.
можно еще посмотреть здесь:

----------


## Аленаа

да я смотрела:) но там ссылки не работают.

----------


## alexsmir

> но там ссылки не работают


см здесь

----------


## Аленаа

*alexsmir*, спасибо! скачала. я так поняла после запуска сетапа, у меня в программе появилась торговля- склад автоматом. т.е. добавлять эту конфигурацию уже не надо? но тогда просит парольИИИ еще раз извиняюсь за наверное глупые вопросы:) но устанавливаю впервые

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 59 секунд_
Ой, у меня работает Конфигурация торговля-склад ДЕМО. это не то? или это демо версия, которая обрубится скоро?

_Добавлено через 12 секунд_
Ой, у меня работает Конфигурация торговля-склад ДЕМО. это не то? или это демо версия, которая обрубится скоро?

_Добавлено через 5 минут 32 секунды_
уже и демо почему то не работает:( тоже парольку прсит:(

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 24 секунды_
УРАААА! вроде работает:) все го то в парольке не надо ничего ставить.

----------


## alexsmir

У вас в окне запуска конфигурации 7.7 после установки прописываются и торговля и склад и торговля и склад демо, демо - конфигурация, заполненная демонстрационной (учебной) базой, вам нужно открывать пустую торговлю и склад

----------


## frazer

Здрасте. Может у кого есть очень древняя конфигурация 1С "Торговля+Склад" редакция 8.7 релиз 7.70.872. Есть измененная конфигурация этого релиза, надо сравнить со стандартной 872-й, чтоб перечень доделок определить.

----------


## lenaonly

> Разыскивается "Учет договоров" Респект или АстроСофт. Можно конечно и 8.1 но лучше 7.7.


Есть вот такая. Не знаю чья. :)
http://depositfiles.com/files/5o224td8n

----------


## kea_24

*vall*, еще раз, спасибо, все заработало.

----------


## Tanec

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5
492 не подскажите где найти?

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5
> 492 не подскажите где найти?


Комплексная конфигурация «Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры», редакция 4.5Релиз 7.70.492 от 18.08.2009


```
http://depositfiles.com/files/w6rzmg8iq
```

----------


## demondsh

Есть у кого нить общая отчетность за 4 квартал 2009 года, в обновлялке почему то еще нет.

----------


## kws

*Информация о сроках выпуска релизов типовых конфигураций программ системы "1С:Предприятие 7.7" и "1С:Предприятие 8"*
Информация на 10.12.2009 г. 21:00

скачать

----------


## alexsmir

> Есть у кого нить общая отчетность за 4 квартал 2009 года, в обновлялке почему то еще нет.


1С еще не выложила (предлагаете самим попробовать сделать за нее? )

----------


## Лиса

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия  для бюджетных организаций" нужен релиз 7.70.629. Помогите пожалуйста!

_Добавлено через 1 час 7 минут 5 секунд_
Пожалуйста помогите!!!
 нужны обновления релизов с 7.70.629 до 634 1С 7.7. для бюджетных предприятий

----------


## demondsh

> 1С еще не выложила (предлагаете самим попробовать сделать за нее? )


Да нет просто сегодня бухгалтер хотела косвенные налоги (РБ) сделать и сдать, а программа не дает выбрать ноябрь месяц.........но немного полазив по инету скачал обновление отчетности, в котором есть возможность выбора месяца, хотя за 3 квартал.
http://www.data-stock.com/1667/rp09q3.002.rar.html
мож кому пригодится.

----------


## alexsmir

> немного полазив по инету скачал обновление отчетности


На форуме есть специальная ветка по отчетности:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10052&page=2
пожалуйста выбирайте на любой вкус

----------


## сердж

если кому надо  бюджет  7,70,635 http://www.data-stock.com/1787/7.70....pdate.exe.html

----------


## cothik

Помогите пожалуста в следующей ситуации: 
1С предприятие 7.7 + Рарус Общепит 6.0 лицензионная, ключ в LPT, ОС Win98.  
Cкачал по ссылке форума обновленную конфигурацию Общепита, скопировал 
рабочую базу в новый каталог, сделал объединение конфигураций с замещением. 
Все отработало нормально, но после запуска программы появляется сообщение: 
"ошибка инициализации защищенных функций". Как устранить эту ошибкуИ?.

----------


## kostya123

Можно ли найти конфигурацию - Ювелирная торговля 7.70.10?  вроде так
и если возможно сетевая.

----------


## DOR66

Ребят у кого есть конфигурация "Управление Хлебозаводом 7.7" ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО....

----------


## Лёха 222

> Ребят у кого есть конфигурация "Управление Хлебозаводом 7.7" ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО....


посмотри здесь  http://ifolder.ru/f52230

----------


## DOR66

> посмотри здесь  http://ifolder.ru/f52230


 Там пароль нужен...

----------


## il2

Ищу "Заказчик строительства" 5-польз. 7.70.138

----------


## bestship

А есть ли у кого 1С:ТоргЦентр/WEB-витрина?
Кто-нибудь пользуется этим зверем?

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Ищу "Заказчик строительства" 5-польз. 7.70.138




```
http://depositfiles.com/files/8nu2v3duz
```

----------


## yermakov_d

> Ищу "Заказчик строительства" 5-польз. 7.70.138


*Заказчик строительства 7.7.138 5 пользователей*
turbobit , letitbit , extabit

----------


## сердж

не ставь обновления попросит ключ  42, 43, 43sp1 ключ генерирует фирма камин

----------


## Лёха 222

> Там пароль нужен...


superpalych

----------


## a-100

> релиз 42 еще не просит, а вообще ветку почитайте


Скажите пожалуйста, где почитать можно?

----------


## echoprivet

> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3 20 польз.
> Релиз 7.70.2344 от 24.09.2009 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://rapidshare.com/files/29644736...44_20.rar.html
> http://rapidshare.com/files/30826396...44_20.rar.html
> ```



Перезалейте пожалуйста релиз Подрядчика строительства 2.3 - по ссылке на rapidshare вроде бы закончился лимит скачиваний (и если возможно не только на rapidshare).
А может у кого то есть посвежее Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3 20 польз. Релиз 7.70.2345 от 03.11.2009?!
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Перезалейте пожалуйста релиз Подрядчика строительства 2.3 - по ссылке на rapidshare вроде бы закончился лимит скачиваний (и если возможно не только на rapidshare).
> А может у кого то есть посвежее Подрядчик стр-ва 2.3 20 польз. Релиз 7.70.2345 от 03.11.2009?!
> Заранее благодарен.




```
http://depositfiles.com/files/kh8p392lt
```

2345 к сожалению нет.

----------


## maxilove

Доброго времени сутогк всем поскажите есть ли у 7.7 конфигурация для учета грузовых перевозок и аренды грузового транспорта в организации УСН если есть у кого выложите Пожалуйста... :)

----------


## alexsmir

> Скажите пожалуйста, где почитать можно?


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10470

----------


## ТаняМ

Люди добрые, у кого есть обновление АНАЛИТ:Поликлиника - Стационар, помоги кто чем можетИ?!!!

----------


## Stan-is-lav

Зик 291 - переделанная для образовательных, учебных учреждений... взял у товарища - хорошая конфа!!! :cool:
http://depositfiles.com/files/d44ppn60p

----------


## vmil

> ребят помогите ,дайте ссылку общепит без ключа,очень прошу


 1С Рарус 

*Скрытый текст*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Общепит 8.0
платформа 8.1




1 архив http://rapidshare.com/files/24293483...pit8.part1.rar
2 архив http://rapidshare.com/files/24297236...pit8.part2.rar 
Пароль vareza.biz  



Общепит 6.0
платформа 7.7

http://rapidshare.com/files/232397248/gets.rar
Пароль прогпрог  



Ресторан+Бар+Кафе 2.0
платформа 7.7

http://rapidshare.com/files/311040696/prbk.rar




Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти.4.1 (4.1.01.03)
платформа 8.1

http://rapidshare.com/files/253414159/1Cv8.rar
Пароль vareza.biz  

:

Аптека V4 R2.205
платформа 7.7

http://rapidshare.com/files/25352082...s_apteka_4.rar
Пароль vareza.biz  



АЗК+Нефтебаза 1.24
платформа - 7.7

http://rapidshare.com/files/253890746/azk_124.rar


_Добавлено через 9 минут 9 секунд_



> Сообщение от Лёха 222  
> ребят помогите ,дайте ссылку общепит без ключа,очень прошу


Вот здесь обещают эту программу, отученную от ключа (можно вводить любой номер и пароль). Пробуйте
*Скрытый текст*http://ifolder.ru/14616470
Или тут
*Скрытый текст*http://stg802.ifolder.ru/download/?12743624&vFSt%2BCf1BtO5o%2FO7ZzL1Tw%3D%3D
Может эта подайдет
*Скрытый текст*http://fileshare208.depositfiles.com/auth-1260851913a58c698dbd0fd82787930c-217.118.79.34-935080048-14399781-guest/FS208-3/KDO_Buh.rar

_Добавлено через 2 часа 27 минут 12 секунд_
Уважаемые форумчане может кто поделится кофигурацией от Агрософт.
1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия на платформе 8.1
и желательно без ключа или с эмулятором за ранее спасибо огромное что
не отказали и всех с наступающим новым годом или для кого уже наступившим!!!

----------


## swell00000

Ребят помогите, скинте пожалуйста конфигурацию Школьная библиотека очень нужно плиз

----------


## Hasperok

Помогите пожалуйста.
Есть ключ, от Рарус общепит стандарт 6.0 Локальная, но диск утерян, нужна конфигурация и если можно посвежее, заранее благодарен.

----------


## vmil

> Помогите пожалуйста.
> Есть ключ, от Рарус общепит стандарт 6.0 Локальная, но диск утерян, нужна конфигурация и если можно посвежее, заранее благодарен.


Общепит 6.0
платформа 7.7

*Скрытый текст*http://rapidshare.com/files/232397248/gets.rar
Пароль прогпрог

----------


## rmariao

Добрый день!
А есть ли у кого-нибудь регламентированные отчеты за четвертый квартал 2009 года для 1с 7.7

----------


## sof06

очень нужна бухгалтерия релиз 484

----------


## alexsmir

> А есть ли у кого-нибудь регламентированные отчеты за четвертый квартал 2009 года для 1с 7.7


вся отчетность здесь, выбирай на вкус

----------


## vmil

> Помогите пожалуйста.
> Есть ключ, от Рарус общепит стандарт 6.0 Локальная, но диск утерян, нужна конфигурация и если можно посвежее, заранее благодарен


Попробуйте это
*Скрытый текст*Общепит 6.0 версия проф http://depositfiles.com/files/khla30s0d с лекарством

----------


## Мария2906

Ребята, помогите!!! У кого есть бухгалтерия базовая 510 релиз? Поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!!!

----------


## vall

> Ребята, помогите!!! У кого есть бухгалтерия базовая 510 релиз? Поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!!!


http://narod.ru/disk/16516656000/R770510.zip.html

----------


## vmil

Здравствуйте форумчане всех с наступившем новым трудовым годом!!!
У кого есть Камин розничный магазин обновление в связи с новым законом о торговле

_Добавлено через 21 час 15 минут 11 секунд_
И снова з:)дравствуйте Леди и Джентельмены на сегнешний день я наверное самый активный попрашайка но простите меня великодушно мне опять понадобилась конфигурация ,от© 2009, ООО "Эффект Информ"Квартплата и паспортный стол(для ТСЖ, ЖСК, ДЕЗ и др.) - 3,25 Если кто может помочь то не откажите в моей просьбе.

----------


## uboll

Здравствуйте !
Ищу автосервис или автомагазин - ЗАРАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРЕН !

----------


## sklevs

Помогите пожалуйста, 510 релиз не могу установить :(
Поставил "OrdNoChk.prm" заработала на "7" но обновится не могу выдает ошибку

----------


## UEW

Ребят ищу Респект: Учет договоров под 7.7 у кого есть может поделитесь. xnord@mail.ru

----------


## BigBro

есть ли у кого то МДшник от Бухгалтерии 492 релиза?
файл не читается, базу не могу запустить (
буду крайне благодарен - на обменник или в почту сбросьте
bigbro @ bk ru

----------


## vall

> есть ли у кого то МДшник от Бухгалтерии 492 релиза?
> файл не читается, базу не могу запустить (
> буду крайне благодарен - на обменник или в почту сбросьте
> bigbro @ bk ru


ушло на почту

----------


## UEW

> есть ли у кого то МДшник от Бухгалтерии 492 релиза?
> файл не читается, базу не могу запустить (
> буду крайне благодарен - на обменник или в почту сбросьте
> bigbro @ bk ru


Есть 493, 491 ИТС ноябрь, август 2007 г., если подойдут могу скинуть
Ваш релиз на ИТС октябрь 2007 г. -его у меня к сожалению нет.

----------


## Маша Доошенко

Всем привет, с прошедшими праздниками, помогите найти общепит для 7.7

----------


## poisk

Обновление комплексной конфигурации "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5, 7.70.493 от 16.12.2009 г. http://www.4shared.com/file/18016087...?cau2=403tNull или http://rapidshare.com/files/322188301/493.RAR.html

----------


## yu-allex

Если у кого то появилась конфа USN770165 Pro,
скиньке пожалуйста ссылочку на setup.

----------


## poisk

> Если у кого то появилась конфа USN770165 Pro,
> скиньке пожалуйста ссылочку на setup.


вот держи 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения" ред. 1.3 Номер релиза: 7.70.165 от 16.12.2009 Установка Проф. [16.9 Mb]
http://rapidshare.com/files/32201058..._SetupProf.rar
или
http://letitbit.net/download/8999.82...pProf.rar.html
или
http://depositfiles.com/files/rv5jqvfes

----------


## AnaKur

Поделитесь плиз  1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 Проф. от	16.12.2009 версия 7.70.510

----------


## barbos83

> Поделитесь плиз  1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 Проф. от	16.12.2009 версия 7.70.510


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10891&page=4

----------


## poisk

> Поделитесь плиз  1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 Проф. от	16.12.2009 версия 7.70.510


7.70.510 от 16.12.2009 Установка Проф.
http://letitbit.net/download/2213.df...pProf.rar.html
или
http://rapidshare.com/files/32185520..._SetupProf.rar
или
http://depositfiles.com/files/d17jislxc

----------


## bragina1973

Добрый день! А зарплаты новой 7.70.292 ни у кого нет случаем?

----------


## EVAPOST

Ищи здесь в форуме на вкладке 1С: Предприятие 7.х. конфигурации для России-2. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!
внизу на странице 4 есть ссылка

----------


## cima

Добрый вечер! Может есть у кого 1С Ломбард без ключа? Поделитесь,пожалуйста! И еще вопрос: у Камин.Расчет зарплаты отсутствует КЛАДР,что можно сделать, помогите "чайнику".:(

----------


## veller

Поделитесь отчётностью. Ждать отчётности от  zisnet. Нет ни времени ни сил.....

----------


## SJ24

> у Камин.Расчет зарплаты отсутствует КЛАДР,что можно сделать, помогите "чайнику".:(


При установке КЛАДР не ставится, грузится отдельно. КЛАДР можноскачать тут: КЛАДР, дата актуальности 29.12.09

----------


## k.max1976

Пожалуйста конфигурацию по страхованию 7.7., то, что есть на форуме не работает. Спасибо.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 21 секунду_
Ссылка не работает ( точнее файл удален). Скинь пожалуйста на мыло k.max1976@mail.ru Спасибо.

----------


## bobjack

А можно ЗиК.292   УСН.165   Бух.510   обновления? Именно update? а не setup. Спасибо.

----------


## k.max1976

Если нашел скинь пожалуйста на мыло k.max1976@mail.ru

----------


## SJ24

> А можно ЗиК.292   УСН.165   Бух.510   обновления? Именно update? а не setup. Спасибо.


Так setup он и есть update

----------


## alexsmir

> Так setup он и есть update


Setap на форуме означает полная установка.

----------


## SJ24

> Setap на форуме означает полная установка.


Да, но в 7.7 же нет понятия Setup и Update. Или в данном случае под update имеется ввиду МД-шник?

----------


## UEW

Ребят ищу Респект: Учет договоров под 7.7 у кого есть может поделитесь. xnord@mail.ru

----------


## alexsmir

> Да, но в 7.7 же нет понятия Setup и Update.


Когда вы проводите установку конфигурации, то выбираете полную или обновление.
И на сайте 1С выкладываются конфигурации 7.7 как полные так и ввиде обновлений.
С помощью специальной обработки и INFO.DAT скачиваются только обновления

----------


## alex_phantom

А где свежие обновления для камин зарплаты посмотреть 1 и 2 версии?

СПАСИБО!

----------


## SJ24

> А где свежие обновления для камин зарплаты посмотреть 1 и 2 версии?
> 
> СПАСИБО!


На форуме есть ветка "Конфигурации от Камина"

----------

jooce (30.01.2018)

----------


## arinii

Помогите, плизззз. Скачала отченость за 4 квартал, загрузила, все ОК. А вот когда нажимаю вывести на печать, то программа выдает "Показать бланк формы С ДВУХМЕРНЫМ ШТРИХКОДОМ PDF417"... если это нажать, то печатная форма не выдается и внизу пишет, что "Не установлена внешняя библиотека, используемая для печати машиночитаемых форм". Первый раз с этим столкнулась, никогда не возникало этого и распечатывалось все на Ура... Как быть? Что сделать чтоб распечатывалось?

----------


## SJ24

> Помогите, плизззз. Скачала отченость за 4 квартал, загрузила, все ОК. А вот когда нажимаю вывести на печать, то программа выдает "Показать бланк формы С ДВУХМЕРНЫМ ШТРИХКОДОМ PDF417"... если это нажать, то печатная форма не выдается и внизу пишет, что "Не установлена внешняя библиотека, используемая для печати машиночитаемых форм". Первый раз с этим столкнулась, никогда не возникало этого и распечатывалось все на Ура... Как быть? Что сделать чтоб распечатывалось?


Тут все написано

----------


## NataZ

При обновлении 1С УСН165 выдается сообщение: "Выбранный файл конфигурации не является потомком данного файла!!! При При реструктуризвции может произойти разрушение данных!!!", а затем еще - "Данная крнфигурация является специализированной. Сохранение конфигурации приведет к невозможности работы этой конфигурации". Что это может означать?

----------


## d5ce3e

> При обновлении 1С УСН165 выдается сообщение: "Выбранный файл конфигурации не является потомком данного файла!!! При При реструктуризвции может произойти разрушение данных!!!", а затем еще - "Данная крнфигурация является специализированной. Сохранение конфигурации приведет к невозможности работы этой конфигурации". Что это может означать?


Ваша конфигурация является базовой и при обновлении должна замещаться базовой же, а не объединяться с типовой. Если есть желание сделать свою базовую типовой, то для начала в конфигураторе надо открыть свою конфигурацию, на что конфигуратор выдаст вам предупреждение, а затем просто сохранить ее, и далее пользоваться и обновлять как типовую.

----------


## SJ24

> Ваша конфигурация является базовой и при обновлении должна замещаться базовой же, а не объединяться с типовой. Если есть желание сделать свою базовую типовой, то для начала в конфигураторе надо открыть свою конфигурацию, на что конфигуратор выдаст вам предупреждение, а затем просто сохранить ее, и далее пользоваться и обновлять как типовую.


Это если у Вас не базовая платформа. А еще есть такой вариант
Программа для конвертации типовых версий в базовые и обратно

----------


## a-100

> А где свежие обновления для камин зарплаты посмотреть 1 и 2 версии?
> 
> СПАСИБО!


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10470

----------


## Anisiya

Подскажите рабочую программу для такси, чтобы нормальная была и без всяких ключей...Очень надо!!!

----------


## grohott

Видимо, я полный чайник! Я скачала отсюда "Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигурация
Релиз 7.70.506 от 09.04.2009г" - поняла, что это установка программы с нуля. Однако, после установки на компьютер, не могу найти файл .exe для запуска программы. Подскажите, что не так?  И еще, в принципе, мне нужна версия 7.7. Проф (с зарплатой и кадрами) без ключа с последними обновлениями, чтобы срочно перекинуть базы и сдать ближайшую отчетность (т.к. лицензионная, но давно не обновляемая 1с стоит на  старом буке, который вот-вот накроется). Сбросьте, плиз, работающую ссылку или укажите мне на имеющуюся, так как я, похоже, заблудилась в трех соснах :(

----------


## alekxsandr

Срочно нужен  Рарус-Автозапчасти+Автошины или "1С:Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей"

----------


## JOKER911

Кто нибудь знает где взять крэк для Налогоплательщик 2009 версии 13.25 или 13.30

----------


## alex_phantom

А где же комплексная 493 ИИ

Спасибаааааа!!!

----------


## schel

Добрый вечер!

Подскажите,плиз, как загрузить обновления релизов 1С 7.7 бухгалтерия (ред. 4.5.)?

----------


## MaxNet

Нужна комплексная 493,срочно!

----------


## Annochka

Поделитесь, пожалуйста конфой Производство + Услуги + Бухгалтерия 312, очень нужно. Можно просто обновление.

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Нужна комплексная 493,срочно!


1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная конфигурация Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Склад  +Зарплата+Кадры" Редакция 4.5 Релиз 7.70.493 от 15.12.2009


```
http://depositfiles.com/files/spdokw0mh
```

----------


## kws

*Тема закрыта !!!*
Пишем в соответствующих темах.

----------

